# Sticky  Planted Tank Show and Tell!!



## aemaki09

Lately I have noticed a lot of people showing off their planted tanks, figured it might be a good idea to have them all in one place.
Also, I am trying to get some ideas for rescaping my 26 bowfront sorority. I'd love to see everyone else's tanks and find out what all you have going on with them!


----------



## Kytkattin

Two months ago.









Current.

Much harder to photograph now that the water lettuce has taken over. In real life it looks so much more amazing.

I personally love the overgrown look, and feel as though they are the best for a sorority (though this contains only a male and some ghost shrimp) as then everyone can find their own space. However, the fish can be hard to find. Even my giant here disappears, and goodness knows I only find the shrimp if I really stir stuff up or put some good food in the tank.


----------



## Silverrealm

aemaki09 said:


> Lately I have noticed a lot of people showing off their planted tanks, figured it might be a good idea to have them all in one place.


Great idea! I am subbing this thread!  I want an envious live plant tank!


----------



## MistersMom

Its not a NPT but itsd got lots of live plants!!


----------



## aemaki09

This doesn't have to be NOT style, just show off your plants 

Come on guys! Let get this thread going!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Lovely tanks everybody! ^.^

After a bit of a tweaking with stem placement (I was silly and hadn't thought about where I was going to put the rest of the plants I wanted)

Ze tank that is waiting for its future occupant to be sent to me, hehe:









Weehawk's tank:









Side of Weehawk's tank:









Feyd's tank:









Side of Feyd's tank:









Also, I have a question for you planted tank enthusiasts... I'd absolutely love some pearl grass in my tanks. I'm not sure what kind of light I have to be honest, whether it's low or medium. I'm running 3 x 6400K LED tubes on each tank, equating to 3.75 watts per gallon... Is that enough light for that? Eep!


----------



## aemaki09

That should be more than enough light for them! I think they are moderate to high light plants


----------



## ao

sparrow- ur tank doesnt look very bright 
but give it a try XD at most it'll grow upwards
I have a HM carpet and it's lovely


----------



## Sparrowhawk

aokashi said:


> sparrow- ur tank doesnt look very bright
> but give it a try XD at most it'll grow upwards
> I have a HM carpet and it's lovely


They don't look very bright in the pics, do they? I hate taking photos with a high ISO and my camera is not too forgiving... Though I will concede that they're not the brightest tanks in the world, lol. I'd still be happy with leggy small plants in the midground of one or two of 'em. XD Worst that can happen is I waste a few dollars and some time, I suppose. 

Cheers for the info. XD

EDIT: Oooh ooh I has another question!! One of my bacopa stems has turned pinkish at the top. What does that mean? A deficiency maybe? I don't knowwww! D:


----------



## ao

I think it gets red under high light, so it would make sense that it turned red as it grew closer to the light

where did you get your leds from?


----------



## jjposko

This is my sorority tank that I set up about a week ago.










This is my community tank that is almost 2 months old.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

aokashi said:


> where did you get your leds from?


I got them from eBay. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/190784162876

Seems expensive, but after shopping around for what I had room for (no room for lamps to sit by the tanks etc.) it ended up being the most cost-effective option in comparison to other lights intended for small tanks + plants around here. >.<


----------



## MistersMom

I love every ones tank!!! i really like that community tank though!!!!!!


----------



## ao

Sparrowhawk said:


> I got them from eBay. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/190784162876
> 
> Seems expensive, but after shopping around for what I had room for (no room for lamps to sit by the tanks etc.) it ended up being the most cost-effective option in comparison to other lights intended for small tanks + plants around here. >.<


holy prices!
I lit my uncle's 10g with a 10w flood light :O
I came from australia too btw... I go clean his tank every 1/2 year...


----------



## Aluka

I have so many tanks lol =< i need to stop rescaping them!

Wolfie's 2 gal:









BettaBear's 2.5 gal









(too lazy to take a new picture, lol that is from his first day home)


My Sorority 10 gal:









My cherry colony:









My Chocolate Neo Colony:









My favorite Pico tank 0.6 gal =D









The rest of my tanks are just full of plants =<


----------



## aemaki09

Aluka, your 10 gallon is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## MistersMom

What is a chocolat neo and cherry colony? those tanks are awesome but whats in them!?!?
OH their shrimp!!! how cool!!! can you get any close-ups? You know what ive always wanted? one of htose egg shpaed things and its got 2 little shrimp in it that are superrrrrrr tiny, and its got like everyhting they need in it, like literally a cycle little habibat thats 2 inches tall and 2 inches wide... its so cool, i wonder if you cracked the glass open and put the little shrimps in a tnak if they;d get real big and live a long time or just die :/


----------



## Aluka

aemaki09 said:


> Aluka, your 10 gallon is absolutely gorgeous!!!


thanks! =) I just started that one few weeks ago!


----------



## Aluka

MistersMom said:


> What is a chocolat neo and cherry colony? those tanks are awesome but whats in them!?!?
> OH their shrimp!!! how cool!!! can you get any close-ups? You know what ive always wanted? one of htose egg shpaed things and its got 2 little shrimp in it that are superrrrrrr tiny, and its got like everyhting they need in it, like literally a cycle little habibat thats 2 inches tall and 2 inches wide... its so cool, i wonder if you cracked the glass open and put the little shrimps in a tnak if they;d get real big and live a long time or just die :/



Oh those things are terrible =< those ecosphere is kind of like those vase with plant on top for bettas =<

But heres some pictures, lol they are not the top grade ones, but they are super cute =)


----------



## OSagent23

This s my 75 gallon planted community aquarium


----------



## MistersMom

Oh my gosh, i want some! lol. did you order them online?


----------



## Aluka

You can order them online, but i brought them at a local aquarium club meeting, lol Boston aquarium society. You should see if your state has one, club members like to trade/give away/sell cheap plants and fishies and shrimps, tanks, etc =)! And you can get tons of advice on everything fish related!


----------



## MistersMom

Hm.... I dont like meeting new poeple so maybe not lol....


----------



## aemaki09

MistersMom said:


> Oh my gosh, i want some! lol. did you order them online?


Go to the main site, tropicalfishkeeping.com and in their classifieds section is a post by knuggs, he is selling red cherries for a dollar a piece. Pretty much the cheapest you'll find them.
Also you can check out aquabids invert section


----------



## MistersMom

Oh coolio, how much does shipping cost though?


----------



## MistersMom

Re arranged my fish tank!!  I always do, and i always post picture when i do. i thinkmy moss ball it dying though...


----------



## aemaki09

MistersMom said:


> Oh coolio, how much does shipping cost though?


I think shipping was about 6.80? But I think it also depends on your location in association to his, I'm only a state away.

The price of the shrimp really makes shipping worth it. At my LFS they cost $4.99 a piece and thats the only place in my area I am able to find them.


Anyways, Figured it was about time I shared a couple of my tanks! might add a couple updates and another one after rearranging a bit tomorrow afternoon 

My .75 RCS QT









And my 26 bowfront. I'm hoping to change the gravel out ASAP (whenever I have some spare time to get to the store) for soil and sand. But Im planning to atleast rearrange plants tomorrow.
Sorry for the foggyness, treated with maracyn plus right before I took this. And the net and the little tank floating in there arent usually there....just temp things


----------



## OrangeAugust

MistersMom said:


> Re arranged my fish tank!!  I always do, and i always post picture when i do. i thinkmy moss ball it dying though...
> View attachment 77883



:shock: Your moss ball is brown!


----------



## InfiniteGlory

Here is my tank after being cycled and intorducing my betta to his bigger and better home versus the 1 gal QT tank he was in for fin rot.










Here is the same tank after adding in more plants and rearranging


----------



## Agility4fun

Finally got some new plants and re-scaped my three 2.5g tanks. Wow, it took a long time getting everything right, I worry with a small-ish tank that it's too crowded.

I had the anubias already but unpotted them and added some Swords and a Christmas moss pod. I plucked a couple branches from the moss and made new pods for the other tanks.


----------



## ao

moved the filter :O
found a forest of plants on the left side!!!

sucky phone camera takes over exposed photos


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This is technically a planted tank since it's planted, it's a tank and there's _some_ water. 




























It is an experiment of sorts. The java fern has been emersed for a week or so now and is doing fine. My mini bolbitis melted ages ago and is what you see in the foreground. Other plants are standard java, narrow leaf java, mini java, anubias nana, crypt 'lutea' (I think) and giant duckweed.

Java ferns seem to be coping fine with daily mistings and the crypts are sending new leaves off everywhere. Hoping if this is successful, when I have money again I will set-up an emersed bowl with seiryu rock and chuck in some stem plants as well as a couple of these:

http://www.bonsaioutlet.com/chinese-mudman-figurine-ceramic-crane-mm237/

Forgot to add I chucked this together last night using what I had on hand. It's a 20x20x20cm tank. Substrate is miracle-gro under sand.


----------



## ao

LittleBettaFish said:


> This is technically a planted tank since it's planted, it's a tank and there's _some_ water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an experiment of sorts. The java fern has been emersed for a week or so now and is doing fine. My mini bolbitis melted ages ago and is what you see in the foreground. Other plants are standard java, narrow leaf java, mini java, anubias nana, crypt 'lutea' (I think) and giant duckweed.
> 
> Java ferns seem to be coping fine with daily mistings and the crypts are sending new leaves off everywhere. Hoping if this is successful, when I have money again I will set-up an emersed bowl with seiryu rock and chuck in some stem plants as well as a couple of these:
> 
> http://www.bonsaioutlet.com/chinese-mudman-figurine-ceramic-crane-mm237/
> 
> Forgot to add I chucked this together last night using what I had on hand. It's a 20x20x20cm tank. Substrate is miracle-gro under sand.


Holy Cupcakes!
Great minds sure think alike  
I have almost the exact same setup... with anubias and Java fern on lava rock! in a cube!!! Only difference is the amount of water and moss invasion. lolol!
4inx4in
which is... 10cmx10cm?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha I used to have tons of anubias and even though I couldn't use it in an aquarium I just couldn't bring myself to sell it all. Same with my mini java fern as it cost heaps when I got it. 

My poor bolbitis threw some new leaves when I had it emersed in my 2ft tank which is where the rest of the anubias is but the leaves quickly browned off even with the mistings. So I am hoping that it will grow submerged a bit better. 

I want to do a sort of rainforest feel. Thinking of adding some downoi, hairgrass HC and more moss in the hopefully not so distant future.


----------



## ao

ooh downoi, I'm waiting to buy off someone local... p. helferi is just too darn expensive ontop of shipping.

I'm sure ur tank will look stunning! I love emmersed stuff. most of my "tanks" are emmersed XD I would totally keep a vampire crab or somethin in your tank if I can find one 

Try making a cover for your tank... I've cut clear plastic folders to fit the top of my cube before and it was almost invisible, It keeps the humidity in, most submersed plants dont take well to the drastic change in humidity when converting to emmersed...

I also have a 30cm x30cmx H45cm terrarium I need to plant~


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Mine has cling wrap over the top of it to keep the humidity in. I thought the java fern would have curled right up and died but it all seems to be doing well.

My mum had this beautiful emersed bowl set-up the guy at the LFS made, but one of our cats got in and tore everything up and so it has to go back to him to be put back together haha.


----------



## aemaki09

LittleBettaFish said:


> This is technically a planted tank since it's planted, it's a tank and there's _some_ water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an experiment of sorts. The java fern has been emersed for a week or so now and is doing fine. My mini bolbitis melted ages ago and is what you see in the foreground. Other plants are standard java, narrow leaf java, mini java, anubias nana, crypt 'lutea' (I think) and giant duckweed.
> 
> Java ferns seem to be coping fine with daily mistings and the crypts are sending new leaves off everywhere. Hoping if this is successful, when I have money again I will set-up an emersed bowl with seiryu rock and chuck in some stem plants as well as a couple of these:
> 
> http://www.bonsaioutlet.com/chinese-mudman-figurine-ceramic-crane-mm237/
> 
> Forgot to add I chucked this together last night using what I had on hand. It's a 20x20x20cm tank. Substrate is miracle-gro under sand.




I love the way this looks!


----------



## Oldfishlady

Awesome job everyone....Great planted tanks....

Here are a few of my soil based planted tanks...

55gal








Spawning tank 10gal








One of the 5gals








One of the 2gal








The 75gal








Newly setup 20gal with some Betta fry








Another 10gal spawning tank, however, I was spawning Danios when this shot was taken








The 55gal, 2-20gals, 10gal and a corner of the 25gal








A shot of most of the tanks









A lot of the stocking has changed since these pics-


----------



## Otterfun

Wow OFL, it's a lot of tanks, almost like an aquarium building


----------



## Oldfishlady

Otterfun said:


> Wow OFL, it's a lot of tanks, almost like an aquarium building


Laffs....yeah....and you haven't even seen all of them.....lol....I have a lot more.....I have over 1 ton of water in just that area of my house alone...lol....

Having all these tanks is the main reason I went natural planted-I couldn't keep up with water changes otherwise....

I have a big project planned once it is warm enough to take most of the livestock outside and I can have the doors open to gravity drain out in the yard with the python-I need to tear the 75gal down and this means I will need to tear a couple of others down to harvest different species of plants for the 75gal. Its time for a fresh look on a couple anyways...It took me 2 days to do this with the 55gal when I tore it down and in doing it to about 3 tanks-It might take me a week to get it all done....A lot of work-but I am looking forward to it too....Lots of fun re-scaping and planting-first I gotta go dig some fresh dirt....lol....


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Here's my planted, it's gravel based and has been running for 4 months. It's nothing compared to some of the amazing tanks you guys have but I don't have an aquatic plant dealer anywhere near me so I just propagate the ones I have. The water level looks lower than it is.


----------



## funkman262

90g tank. More details in my signature below.


----------



## Agility4fun

Wow OFL...you're living the dream. Amazing collection!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Here's the Angel Tank as of right now. It's slowly becoming fully planted...slowly


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Ooooh, such pretty tanks everyone!!

I've made some alterations to my tanks... Removed a large portion of hardscape from each one, added some stones, and tried to arrange it so I can fit quite a few more stems into each, and hopefully some mid/foreground plants if they end up receiving enough light. Hooray! They look a little empty after doing that, because I tried arranging everything so there'd be plenty of room for more stems in the back when they arrive, but there's the same number of plants as before. ^.^ 


























I don't know if it's allowed in this thread, but I wanted to include a mugshot of Weehawk, because he's the only one who would cooperate for photos today. XD


----------



## MistersMom

Lol, a mug shot. he's cute!


----------



## aemaki09

These are so beautiful.

Thanks everyone for sharing! I'm starting to get some amazing ideas for my rescape


----------



## Kwomais

Hey Sparrowhawk, I think I see some floating water wisteria in your tanks, but what are the other floaters? I also have a 5 in need of some floaters to decrease the light to my other plants (algae problem and I'm burning a few of my stems).


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Kwomais said:


> Hey Sparrowhawk, I think I see some floating water wisteria in your tanks, but what are the other floaters? I also have a 5 in need of some floaters to decrease the light to my other plants (algae problem and I'm burning a few of my stems).


That's water sprite floating. ^.^ There's frogbit, duckweed and water sprite as the floaters in all my tanks. Not sure if I'll regret putting duckweed in there, but I do love how much it keeps the water clean.
:-D


----------



## Kwomais

Cool thanks! I'm going to see if I can get a hold of some water sprite & frogsbit (I will steer clear of the duckweed as I've heard it can be a real pain if you have a HOB filter)


----------



## ao

So many beautiful tanks! you guys ready for an ugly one?

my 1 gallon (1/2 gallon water) NPT drum bowl.

I have my Yellow neos and blue ramshorns in this tank.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

aokashi, your tiny NPTs make me desperately want to try creating one!
:-D


----------



## LittleBettaFish

None of the plants in my little emersed set-up seem to be dying yet. 



























I have no idea what this moss is but I stuck it on the rock to see if it won't grow.

Aokashi you must be Queen of random plant filled jars haha.


----------



## ao

Hahaha This tank used to look much better. it might e time to give the sags a trim... and actually plant that half floating one.
this tank is full of crazy reject plants. I even have glosso growing happily in there.
There is also a varietgated water wisteria I dont want invading my other tanks...


----------



## aemaki09

I love the tiny bowls!! I've planted all mine too but they aren't NPT yet


----------



## aemaki09

just added some more plants to my 26, gonna change the substrate on sunday (hopefully) so this isnt a permanent thing)
Just got all the crypts in the tank. Still have a bunch of stems to try and find a place for....they are sitting in a breeder net till I get home tomorrow to try and figure it all out.

Honestly, I'm not sure that I should have planted the crypts today or if I should have just waited until sunday when I changed substrate...
Oh well, too late now!

Thoughts? Should I change anything when I change substrate??
The tall plants in the back are vallisneria gigantea (tape) and crypt balansae thinking about moving the val to the left and moving the amazon swords into the middle of the back...


----------



## undergunfire

Here is my 5g cube NPT that I planted on Wednesday (pictures are from that day). It currently just has 3 Assassin Snails and I am looking to get another Betta, but haven't quite found the one I really want yet (only getting one, so it needs to be "the one"!). It is now Saturday and its doing well...about to do my first water change on it (even though the water is pretty clear already).


----------



## Nothingness

Most recent pic today of my planted and now sorority tank


----------



## Agility4fun

Undergunfire, super cool setup. It looks so balanced and interesting.


----------



## aemaki09

undergunfire said:


> Here is my 5g cube NPT that I planted on Wednesday (pictures are from that day). It currently just has 3 Assassin Snails and I am looking to get another Betta, but haven't quite found the one I really want yet (only getting one, so it needs to be "the one"!). It is now Saturday and its doing well...about to do my first water change on it (even though the water is pretty clear already).




The way you planted this makes it look so much larger than a 5! Nice job! It looks great!


----------



## MistersMom

I love that tank.


----------



## funkman262

This is my new setup:


----------



## blu the betta

they are all so beautiful even yours aokashi.


----------



## valen1014

funkman262 said:


> This is my new setup:
> 
> View attachment 78895


:shock: Looks like it should be in a planted tank magazine. That's amazing!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

valen1014 said:


> :shock: Looks like it should be in a planted tank magazine. That's amazing!


*agrees*

So many super-awesome tanks! Squeee!! ^.^


----------



## OrangeAugust

funkman- that's so awesome. What is that tall plant in the back with the orange leaves?


----------



## funkman262

OrangeAugust said:


> funkman- that's so awesome. What is that tall plant in the back with the orange leaves?


Ludwigia ovalis


----------



## OrangeAugust

Thanks!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

This is (hopefully) the last change I'll make to my tanks! They're pretty much the same as the last time I posted about them, except I removed the duckweed to the best of my ability, and added a couple more plants.

List of current flora:


Various anubias
Frogbit
Water Sprite
Süßwassertang
Willow moss
Pearlgrass
Water sprite
Wisteria
Dwarf hygro
Anacharis
I may end up having to take out the pearlgrass depending on how it goes in my lighting, but I thought I'd give it a try and see how it goes... Eep!


Anyways, peeekatuuuures!!




























I hope this thread doesn't fade off, I love looking at everyone's planted tanks!

EDIT: Just realised I didn't fix up the skull in the last picture before photographing. I knocked it askew during the last water change and never fixed it up. >.< Oopsie.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I really love your tanks, Sparrowhawk! They just make me want planted tanks that much more. And I do agree, this thread is awesome. I absolutely love seeing planted tanks and its nice to have a thread to keep them all together  so I will hopefully be adding to this thread, soon!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I really love your tanks, Sparrowhawk! They just make me want planted tanks that much more.


Eeeep, thankie! They've definitely been an exercise in figuring out how to make the most of a small space, and as a total newbie it's been a challenge, but a thoroughly enjoyable one!


----------



## Agility4fun

Sparrowhawk...Is the last picture the latest version?

Super pretty, love, love, love it! Well done!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Once you get a planted tank, they grow on ya


----------



## aemaki09

Does anyone use black diamond blasting sand in their tank??
I'm still trying to decide if I want to go with that, or pool filter sand in the 26. I have heard that the black diamond can be a bit rough, but has the heaviest weight so not as likely to tear up your filter?
Thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kyle89

Newly planted 5 gallon tank with java fern, jungle val and filigree


----------



## Nothingness

kyle89 said:


> Newly planted 5 gallon tank with java fern, jungle val and filigree


Your gonna want to pull that java fern outta the gravel and attach it to a rock or the head in there. It will rot out in you leave it buried too long


----------



## FishyFishy89

yes yes
jave fern roots gather nutrients from the water column.


----------



## funkman262

aemaki09 said:


> Does anyone use black diamond blasting sand in their tank??
> I'm still trying to decide if I want to go with that, or pool filter sand in the 26. I have heard that the black diamond can be a bit rough, but has the heaviest weight so not as likely to tear up your filter?
> Thoughts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use it. Haven't had any problems with it yet.


----------



## 1077

+one for black diamond .


----------



## Agility4fun

Har Har FishyFishy!!


----------



## kyle89

The rhizomes are not completely buried. I wanna get drift wood but that fish place never has small pieces


----------



## Agility4fun

Ironic Kyle89, I wanted big pieces but my LFS only had small ones! Trade ya?!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Agility4fun said:


> Sparrowhawk...Is the last picture the latest version?
> 
> Super pretty, love, love, love it! Well done!


Thanks.

All the pictures in my last post are the latest versions of the three planted tanks I have. But three just isn't enough, I MUST HAVE MOAAARRR!!  Bwahahaa.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Mutli Tank Syndrome. Once it grabs hold on you, it's hard to NOT buy more.


----------



## Kwomais

I find that a lack of space, money and the opposite of support regarding this matter from teh BF manages to keep MTS under control quite well for me hahaha. But just wait until I graduate, get a job and move out... MWAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Tabbie82

SO that's what I have! Multi Tank Syndrome. So nice to have a name for it... Now I'm off to go look at the tank I've been drooling over... :lol:


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Kwomais said:


> I find that a lack of space, money and the opposite of support regarding this matter from teh BF manages to keep MTS under control quite well for me hahaha. But just wait until I graduate, get a job and move out... MWAHAHAHAH!


Perhaps it'd be better for me if I didn't have support from the BF on this matter. As it is, the only thing keeping MTS under control for me is a lack of space, and my grandmother, who is starting to say "Well, it _would_ be nice to have a tank with _only_ plants in the lounge room..." hahaha!


----------



## ashleigheperry

I'm waiting on plants for my tanks! I've ordered some duck weed, water lettuce, moss balls, and dwarf hairgrass and I recently planted some water wisteria and Chinese ivy (which smells wonderful) in my 10G. I'll be ordering some java fern in the near future, but I want to focus on the plants I have/the plants I'm getting for now. 

I'll post a picture of my newly planted 10G soon but it looks sparse because the plants aren't rooted and were just acclimated. c:


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Okay, this might be a mighty stupid question, but what exactly is driftwood and where can I buy it? How long do you have to soak it to get the tannins out?

I just got my plants today: Anubias barteria, java fern, jungle vals, java moss, water sprite and hornwort (I'm also pretty sure some duckweed hitched a ride... I wasn't going to get it because I heard it's a mess, but hey, I guess if it's real good at taking care of ammonia, I can't complain... especially since it was free). They all look great except for maybe the jungle val....... I can't believe how perfect the anubias looks. It could be a plastic plant. And java moss is like, one of the neatest things I have ever seen/felt in my life. Excuse my excitement, I have never touched live plants before, nor have I seen many different types 

I have some plastic craft mesh that I'm probably going to tie the java moss to. I'm also getting lights next week, one for my four gallon tank and one for my spare lamp, lol.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Well my driftwood soaked in a bucket for a week. I changed the water 100% every morning. I got mine from PetsMart, Mopani Wood. Do not get their Grapewood. I researched it and alot of people were having fish dying when using it.


----------



## Aurie

Here's my NPT 5 gallon














Here's my planted (no soil, I use tahitian moon sand) 29











Here's my 10 gallon that I'm making into a 20 gallon this weekend











And Ted's mugshot


----------



## ao

Aurie~ I love your floater garden.
Ted is looking fabulous there 


Update on another Jar 
Plants settled in... started growing really nice green leaves about a week ago. 
This one live off the ambient light from a 23w cfl and a 13w fluval...clamp on... thing...


----------



## Aurie

and just Think - all that DWL you see, stemmed from 1 mama plant and 2 babies I got for 2.99 at my lfs. There's some salvinia in there but it's not the stuff that looks like DWL (2 leaf) .. it's leaves in a row but it's soooo slow growing


----------



## ao

orly? all my floaters with the exception of red root floaters and azolla grow like wild fire 
U seem to have a nice salvinia sp there with pretty oblong leaves ^__^


I could never enjoy those beautiful roots... all my floaters try to root in the substrate!!!


----------



## Agility4fun

Aurie, are your top 2 pics reversed? That 5 gallon looks massive! Awesome though.


----------



## ashleigheperry

Newly planted and awaiting more plants that are being shipped to me this week, but I'm excited about it so far!


----------



## ao

they're not reversed.
the trick is to put small plants in small tanks ^___^ gives an illusion of having more room
compare the 5g floaters to the 29g floater


----------



## Aurie

yeah.. the illusion is that the top picture the tank is the whole picture, the 2nd is that I'm standing away from it. The swords on the first picture aren't as big as the second which is a typical amazon, the top one .. I have NO idea the species, but it's obviously related. I'd be better if I could get a picture with my betta in the roots or something, but he likes to hide behind the castle.

He's the one in my avatar (in the 5.5) .. you can see the size of the floaters. These are babies, the mamas get much longer .. use the thermometer as a base for size I guess...

Also the heater in picture 1 and 3 are the same one. I own 2


----------



## Aurie

ash .. Nice tank! I like the white.


----------



## Kwomais

Just so you know Aurie, I hate you. Those tanks are STUNNING!


----------



## aemaki09

I am soo glad that I started this thread!! I REALLY love seeing everyone's tanks! They look amazing!

I guess I'm gonna go with the black diamond then! Depending on how big my tips are tomorrow, I'll probably go pick that and the soil up, and hopefully get everything rinsed and ready to start my substrate changing process on Sunday or Monday


----------



## Aurie

Kwomais said:


> Just so you know Aurie, I hate you. Those tanks are STUNNING!


Thanks! I just kinda put things in willy nilly.. that 29 is my pride and joy though. Up and running for 6 months now .. I'm not totally happy with the 5 but I'm just gonna let things do what they do. The trouble is that I'm having issues finding plants the stay small. replanting in dirt sucks. I might redo it to look the same, just without soil. (it's in there, behind the sand I hid it like peanut butter in a reeces cup) - I walk into my LFS and they go "What plants do you want today" LOL

I love seeing everyone's tanks though. I get a lot of inspiration from them and I love seeing plants there vs a catalog because you go "Hey what's that plant?" and they tell you, and it's nicer to see it in an aquarium vs in a tank at the store .. it's like looking at paints and trying to imagine them on a canvas.


----------



## Kwomais

So true. But you have a real talent! I actually love the 5, the DWL looks really nice hanging down like that.

& thanks Aemaki, for starting the thread! it's awesome! :3


----------



## ao

My 2.5 
the frogbit has certainly gotten out of hand


----------



## FishyFishy89

Aurie, do you use tabs in your 29 gal?


----------



## Gogee

I'm loving the pics of everyone elses's tanks, some really beautiful ones out there! :-D
Here's my newly planted out 23 gallon  It's my first time doing some planned scaping, rather than just chucking in a hodge podge of whatever.
Hopefully the plants will grow nicely and fill out a little. The Banana Lilly is already showing signs of life today, and the Ambulia looks a little better now as it arrived a little worse for wear with a bit of decay on some of the stems :-(
Fishies and shrimpies have more places to explore (hide!) now.


----------



## Tabbie82

Gogee! You have a beautiful tank! I love it. Bet you have some happy fishes in there!


----------



## laurenmekal

Sparrowhawk said:


> Ooooh, such pretty tanks everyone!!
> 
> I've made some alterations to my tanks... Removed a large portion of hardscape from each one, added some stones, and tried to arrange it so I can fit quite a few more stems into each, and hopefully some mid/foreground plants if they end up receiving enough light. Hooray! They look a little empty after doing that, because I tried arranging everything so there'd be plenty of room for more stems in the back when they arrive, but there's the same number of plants as before. ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's allowed in this thread, but I wanted to include a mugshot of Weehawk, because he's the only one who would cooperate for photos today. XD



i love this tannk!!! please tell me what plants you have / how you set this tank up!


----------



## laurenmekal

undergunfire said:


> Here is my 5g cube NPT that I planted on Wednesday (pictures are from that day). It currently just has 3 Assassin Snails and I am looking to get another Betta, but haven't quite found the one I really want yet (only getting one, so it needs to be "the one"!). It is now Saturday and its doing well...about to do my first water change on it (even though the water is pretty clear already).


i love love love this!!! what do you have in there? and how did you set it up?


----------



## Aurie

FishyFishy89 said:


> Aurie, do you use tabs in your 29 gal?


I use 3 every 3 months. I put 1 next to the sword, 1 on the left corner behind the driftwood and one on the right where that driftwood enters the sand. .. The API ones at petco/smart


----------



## Sharktagger07

*10g no filter*

Howdy,
Here is my initial set up 10g Planted tank. It was going well until the last 3 days there has been a huge algae spike and plants are dying off a bit.


----------



## Crowntails

Love everyone's tanks! I'm saving up money for a new tank (4 gallons!) and I am going to make it planted.


----------



## DanielaMarie

You all have some amazing tanks! I'm currently in the process of redoing my tank due to my plants dying off from an algae bloom. I currently have a few amazon swords in the back of the tank and some anacharis floating. Do you guys have any suggestions on additional plants? It's a 10 gallon with Petco sand substrate and I'm working on making it heavily planted. Here it is currently; the small swords in the middle and foreground will be replaced.


----------



## Kwomais

Shark, I really like the colour scheme you have going on in there, great substrate combo. I know hat you mean about the plants and the algae, just killed mine off as well (I needed some floaters/more water column feeders so I went on my local aquarium club's classifieds and managed to get a hold of some floating fairy moss which solved my algae problem in about 4 days!) Maybe you need some more floaters like I did. My problem was definitely a combination of too much lighting and not enough water column feeders. Adding the floaters seems to have solved the whole problem for me  Even killed of my amazing hair algae problem!


----------



## Stone

This is my 46 gal bowfront tank that's in my bedroom, it has one male king betta in it but it is really a community tank with lots of fish bright colors and plants plants plants, hope you like, yes it has a ton of fish too


----------



## Agility4fun

Wow Stone, that is an amazing setup. So massive in scale and theme. I could sit in front of it for hours.


----------



## laurenmekal

*proud to say my girls tank is now 100% naturally planted!*

she has an amazon sword, windelov java fern, some dwarf hairgrass and a marimo moss ball!
i'm really happy about it!
im hoping everything grows in really well. any suggestions on caring for these? all i have is gravel, is there any tank fertilizer i should get?
i also wanna get a taller plant, or something that hangs out at the top. any suggestions, preferably low maintenance as i am still starting out


----------



## Agility4fun

laurenmekal said:


> she has an amazon sword, windelov java fern, some dwarf hairgrass and a marimo moss ball!
> i'm really happy about it!
> im hoping everything grows in really well. any suggestions on caring for these? all i have is gravel, is there any tank fertilizer i should get?
> i also wanna get a taller plant, or something that hangs out at the top. any suggestions, preferably low maintenance as i am still starting out


It's super neat!! I like your wooden structure.


----------



## laurenmekal

Agility4fun said:


> It's super neat!! I like your wooden structure.


thanks so much!!


----------



## Agility4fun

laurenmekal said:


> thanks so much!!


Was is the wood bit?


----------



## laurenmekal

Agility4fun said:


> Was is the wood bit?


its just a fake piece i found at petsmart!! haha nothing too special, i like it because i can place it vertically or sideways to change up the look


----------



## lilyth88

laurenmekal said:


> its just a fake piece i found at petsmart!! haha nothing too special, i like it because i can place it vertically or sideways to change up the look



I have the same piece. Mine is vertical atm


----------



## Stone

Agility4fun said:


> Wow Stone, that is an amazing setup. So massive in scale and theme. I could sit in front of it for hours.


 I don't sleep much or do I fall asleep fast when I try, so some nights I do get to lay there and watch for hours, it's really cool how the fish school with the same kind of fish, and all the fish in that tank are peaceful community fish.


----------



## kyle89

Agility4fun said:


> Ironic Kyle89, I wanted big pieces but my LFS only had small ones! Trade ya?!


That would be a long trip for drift wood lol


----------



## ashleigheperry

Everyone has such beautiful tanks! /jealous


----------



## gorillakev

Heres my half gallon npt I got that was labeled for betta tank at Walmart lol. 

MTS as the substrate mixed with clay and peat moss. Capped with all purpose sand. Couple of slate rocks I found in my front yard (boiled before I put in tank)

Plants are anacharis, 1 little piece of frogbit, and a riccia ball. 










No fish atm water is from my cycled 10 gal tank. Not even sure if I want to add any fish to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Aurie

you might not want to do fish but looks like a good shrimp tank to me. You probably wouldn't have to even feed them if you have enough algae. Maybe some flakes here and there.


----------



## Agility4fun

Oh yeah, shrimps are totally cool. I got one yesterday and they are so fun to watch. I got an Amano at King's but they also have the Cherry ones too.


----------



## Nothingness

Amanos are good as they generally grow to big for Betta to eat. Cherries on the other hand become a quick and expensive snack for Betta.


----------



## DanielaMarie

Kwomais said:


> Shark, I really like the colour scheme you have going on in there, great substrate combo. I know hat you mean about the plants and the algae, just killed mine off as well (I needed some floaters/more water column feeders so I went on my local aquarium club's classifieds and managed to get a hold of some floating fairy moss which solved my algae problem in about 4 days!) Maybe you need some more floaters like I did. My problem was definitely a combination of too much lighting and not enough water column feeders. Adding the floaters seems to have solved the whole problem for me  Even killed of my amazing hair algae problem!


What kind of filter do you have? I've tried floating anacharis across the entire surface, but the outflow from the filter forces what's directly in front of it down despite the filter sponge I have in the output, allowing more light penetration.


----------



## Kwomais

I have the marina s10 slim. Sometimes the flow is so low that I have to check that it's actually running haha! It doesn't even need baffling; for about $15, it was ready to go, practically right it of the box


----------



## gorillakev

Thanks for the feedback maybe I will try ghost shrimp first before other shrimp


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Don't ghost shrimp sometimes attack bettas?


----------



## funkman262

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Don't ghost shrimp sometimes attack bettas?


Doubtful unless it's a Macrobrachium (large claw) instead of your typical Palaeomonetes. I could be wrong though...


----------



## FishyFishy89

as long as the tank is well maintained, a betta can be happy in a half gallon tank.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I personally wouldn't put a Betta in a half gallon, unless maybe I had a Betta unexpectedly and had nothing larger. In any case, it would have to be heavily planted with frequent water changes and probably daily testing. But after seeing how much my bettas cheer up with more space, I would never have a tank any smaller than 2 gallons, and my smallest tank now is actually a four gallon.

I think the water changes for a small tank are just a bigger hassle in the long run than just spending the money for a larger tank. I guess the only issue is space, but us addicts seem like we're all really good at making space we don't have, lol


----------



## ao

FishyFishy89 said:


> as long as the tank is well maintained, a betta can be happy in a half gallon tank.


Definitely possible, even 1/4 gallon. with weekly or monthly water changes. As long as it is done the right way, ie. plante with the right plants and such...

But I wouldn't recommend advocating it anywhere on this forum


----------



## aemaki09

FishyFishy89 said:


> as long as the tank is well maintained, a betta can be happy in a half gallon tank.


I'm sorry, but you need to make up your mind. I've seen you calling people out on tank sizes being unfair and breeding because they are kept in small spaces, and now you are going to say that a betta can like in 1/2 gallon and its fine as long as its properly maintained? 
Yeah, it's true, they can live in anything, but why did you change your mind all the sudden when a few weeks ago you would argue to the death about it.




Now, Ayala, ghost shrimp are only dangerous to anything smaller than them. And whoever was talking about the big claw variety is correct; real ghost shrimp have red joints on them, if they don't. You probably want t. Stay away from that strain


----------



## FishyFishy89

aemaki09 said:


> I'm sorry, but you need to make up your mind. I've seen you calling people out on tank sizes being unfair and breeding because they are kept in small spaces, and now you are going to say that a betta can like in 1/2 gallon and its fine as long as its properly maintained?
> Yeah, it's true, they can live in anything, but why did you change your mind all the sudden when a few weeks ago you would argue to the death about it.


Actually, I only "call people out" on tank sizes when they have a fish that either requires a school or will out grow the tank they're in.
I haven't argued with anyone about tank sizes within the last few weeks, so you're wrong there. I did a while ago post on a thread of 1 gallon or smaller tanks(or something similar to that) and expressed that I would rather my fish be in a tank that is more spacious than a smaller tank. Totally forgetting that SOME bettas don't appreciate space and do better in smaller tanks. A betta doesn't get that large. There are a variation that DO get large, but I wouldn't ever recommend those for such a small tank.

And what breeding are you even talking about?? I don't talk about fish breeding very often! The only breeding I've referred to is about dogs.

Lastly, I didn't change my mind "all of the sudden". I thought back about what I said and realized that YES, if the environment is maintained, a betta fish can, in fact, survive in a smaller tank.


----------



## gorillakev

Ghost shrimp is a no go might try some amano or reds. Definitely for sure not going to put a betta in the 1/2 gallon. 

I'm Currently setting a 5 gal as I'm watching the water go in. Will post when when i take pics


----------



## ao

I think the circumstances here on this forum is that, there are a lot of new comers. many who have never kept fish before and hardly knows what they've gotten themselves into. it's definitely not ok to run around saying half gallons are ok....

But I think this conversation should be available for academic discussions. ie. people who knows how to treat a fish with TLC, can test their water, understand the nitrogrn cycle and the effects plants have in that cycle. Recognise that plants are not the complete solution and that accumulation of TDS in the long run increases water hardness and PH and can bring negative impacts on fish health if water changes are not performed / are performed etc.

truthfully no one has ever conducted a survey on whether tank size affects fish health and longevity. i for one am certainly interested in such an analysis


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

aemaki09 said:


> Now, Ayala, ghost shrimp are only dangerous to anything smaller than them. And whoever was talking about the big claw variety is correct; real ghost shrimp have red joints on them, if they don't. You probably want t. Stay away from that strain


Yeah I've just heard things about ghost shrimp vs. other types like cherry shrimp. I actually don't know that much about shrimp which is why I said it more as a question than a statement, lol.


----------



## aemaki09

1. Look in betta photos and your arguing with chard.

2. Look in the "show us pictures of your bettas home" (or w/e it'd called) thread and look at your argument with Sunstar because you couldn't figure out what a king was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agility4fun

Dang...the amano shrimp I just got yesterday is nowhere to be seen. Could Marigold have eaten the entire thing? :-(


----------



## ao

aemaki~ 
let's stick tothe topic shall we?


----------



## FishyFishy89

I certainly wouldn't recommend a half gallon to an inexperienced hobbyist. I never said I would. I have high standards when it comes to tanks. I'd rather see tanks with live plants, but a tank can work without live plants. It's just obviously much easier to have a tank with tons of the "good stuff".

Aemaki, I'm not sure what you have against me. But if you don't like me that much, put me on ignore. End of story.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

funkman262 said:


> This is my new setup:
> 
> View attachment 78895


Can you label every one of these plants please? I WANT THEM ALL


----------



## gorillakev

Here's my 5 gallon I setup today

5 gallon fluval chi tank only 
Fluval 1 filter 
Old school 50 watt heater( damn thing is a pain to setup no temp numbers like my other heaters)

Substrate is MTS mixed with peat moss and clay
Capped with sifted all purpose sand

Plants are
Anubias on slate rock
Java fern on lava rock
Hornwort
Ludwigia 
Dwarf sag 
Anacharis as a bg filler, will remove once the other stem plants start growing
And a random stem that got thrown in 

I will add floaters duckbit maybe mini water lettuce










Lighting for now is natural light and a 20 gal flouro light hood I had laying around.
I will put a desk lamp with a 6500k cfl 

No fish right now I'm going to let it cycle more fore a week or two
Betta tank for sure


----------



## FishyFishy89

Do you mean duckweed or frogbit?
Either way, their both good in my book.


----------



## gorillakev

Going to setup a 30 gal for all the overgrowth after I prep my soil. 

Lol one of them for sure don't know anyone who has any floaters right now. Might throw in a small clump of java moss too.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

FishyFishy89 said:


> Do you mean duckweed or frogbit?
> Either way, their both good in my book.


Duckweed's awesome... Until you want to remove it, haha, it's almost impossible! I did love mine until I decided I didn't want it anymore.  It was an excellent nutrient sponge and grew like wildfire, but the frogbit's growing at about the same pace and is _far_ easier to pluck out if it overruns the place. XD


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sparrowhawk said:


> Duckweed's awesome... Until you want to remove it, haha, it's almost impossible! I did love mine until I decided I didn't want it anymore.  It was an excellent nutrient sponge and grew like wildfire, but the frogbit's growing at about the same pace and is _far_ easier to pluck out if it overruns the place. XD


I think I may send Olympia's goldies some of my duckweed xD
They'll love me for the awesome snack.


----------



## Sprinkles55

aokashi said:


> moved the filter :O
> found a forest of plants on the left side!!!
> 
> sucky phone camera takes over exposed photos


Wow, your tank is beautiful! What's the plant on the bottom front?


----------



## ao

Sprinkles55 said:


> Wow, your tank is beautiful! What's the plant on the bottom front?


Hermianthus Glomeratus, Erronously known as HM, lol. love the stuff  
I trimmed my tank the other day, unfortunately it doesn't look trimmed at all, haha


----------



## motherpeters

I love your tank. The decorations you chose are some of my favorites too!



DanielaMarie said:


> You all have some amazing tanks! I'm currently in the process of redoing my tank due to my plants dying off from an algae bloom. I currently have a few amazon swords in the back of the tank and some anacharis floating. Do you guys have any suggestions on additional plants? It's a 10 gallon with Petco sand substrate and I'm working on making it heavily planted. Here it is currently; the small swords in the middle and foreground will be replaced.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

aokashi said:


> Hermianthus Glomeratus, Erronously known as HM, lol. love the stuff
> I trimmed my tank the other day, unfortunately it doesn't look trimmed at all, haha


I honestly like the overgrown/untrimmed look. I just think it looks more natural. It's a hard look to get, though, if you don't have live plants and you try too hard to make it look all organized and whatnot (even though I also have yet to see a planted tank I did not like, so I guess that's a little irrelevant, lol).

I got my live plants in the mail last Thursday  they are in QT containers and will be staying there until I get the rest of my girls and get them QTed, too. I'm really hoping I can keep them alive. So far, the anubias and java moss are the only two that look perfect and my hornwort turned into a pile of mush while it was being shipped


----------



## DanielaMarie

Thank you motherpeters. My goal has always been to have a jungle look and I thought these pieces would fit in nicely.

Aokashi: I'd say your tank is trimmed nicely to still be overgrown and easily viewable at the same time.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here is an updated shot of my 20cm 'paludarium' cube. 




























Mum wants to make a feature of this when I convert it over to a 60-F tank. Going to be using seiryu rock as well as the belem hairgrass, staurogyne tropica, HC, native pennywort and glosso I have going over in my emersed tank. It will also house my remaining killifish female.


----------



## kyle89

A update on squirts tank. Led upgrade and plant growth


----------



## helms97

i like all of these tanks.. lol.. heres my new 29G tank. i just got it yesterday and have my betta in there. hes only there temporarily to help cycle it. i plan on getting pennywort and duckweed. maybe some type of carpet. anyways, here it is!


----------



## jsr2010

This is my 2.5 gal. planted tank. It's pretty standard as most tanks go. 

My plants include...micro sword, marimo, banana plant, java moss, red ludwigia, chinese ivy, and elodea.


----------



## kulain

my 2g zoo med betta house, 5.5g, and 5g  As you can see the water sprite grows crazily in every tank, even in a spare 1g I just tossed them into with no light. And they all grew out of this 1 plant I got at LFS.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Wow, I got one little piece of water sprite in my tank. Its growing but not like that! I actually took a leaf that started melting a bit and fell off, threw it in a jar with some ramshorns in it, and gave it to my friend. It's growing in that jar with hardly any light and room temp water! No ferts or anything, lol. It is growing better for me than any of my other plants  I hope it takes off like that!


----------



## kyle89

Kulain, is that narrow leaf lucwigia?


----------



## kulain

kyle89 said:


> Kulain, is that narrow leaf lucwigia?


Hmmm I think it's Ludwigia perennis, I got it at the LFS and they didn't really have it marke as anything other than "ludwigia", but its leaves are definitely a long narrow shape compared to the ludwigia sp red which is round that I have in the 5g.

AyalaCookiejar - good luck with your water sprite! I have definitely had ones that turned yellow or brown and others that just grow crazily so it's kind of unpredictable haha.


----------



## kyle89

Ludwigia Peruensis has long leafs. They actually look like broad leafs. I love the color yours has!!


----------



## aemaki09

I guess it's time to update my tanks!

my 26 hasn't changed any yet...still trying to find the time to change substrate and once that happens a lot will be changed around...but till then, I've been working on my 2.5 minibows!

This is the tank I did up with the plants I got from Ao, which is also my Snow White Dragon HM's home.








I cant remember what all the plants are called, but I think they look great!!
What I can remember is: water sprite, cabomba, guppy grass, dwarf sagg, moneywort, giant duckweed, and then the 4 mystery plants

Sorry for it being so blurry, algea problem. I Started adding liquid carbon to all these small tanks today to try and help with it.








Plants: Dwarf Saggitaria, Moneywort, some moss looking stem plant from Ao, Cabomba, guppy grass, water sprite, giant duckweed, and some rotala indica...probably a species or two I missed.
Home to my Platinum white, red and blue HM

My blue Grizzled HM's home.








Plants: Dwarf sagg, a few plantlets of java fern I'm trying to attach to the lava rock, cabomba, that weird looking mossy stem, guppy grass, more rotala, water sprite, giant duckweed.

What do you guys think?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I think all of your tanks look better than mine ATM. Mine is very bare, and since it's a sorority, I had to fill in with silk plants so mine would look a LOT better if I had more plants.

Right now, I have jungle val, corkscrew val, java moss, java fern windelove, anubias barteri and water sprite. I want to get duckweed and probably some more anubias, but I don't know what other LOW light beginner plants I could add that wouldn't be too tall for a ten gallon and would be able to adjust to my higher pH.


----------



## aemaki09

I would look into more stems.
Like hornwort or cabomba, possibly some moneywort, bacopa, or rotala?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I actually ordered hornwort but it turned to mush in the mail. When it gets a little warmer he's sending me a replacement but I want to order more plants with it.


----------



## aemaki09

Sounds like a good plan!
I'd also look into crypts. They do great in low light and are very low care (other tan the initial melt.)
Maybe look at plant packages on Aquabid? Most of those are low light options and you can find some really great deals pretty regularly. The last package I got filled my entire 28 gallon for $30 shipped.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Thanks! Is there a good type of crypt for a smaller tank? I've been told they will grow too large for my ten gallon.


----------



## aemaki09

Um, crypt petchii or parva would work. I think petchii gets a little larger, but both stay small, parva is considered a foreground plant.
Oh crypt lutea would work as well


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Oh, lol, sorry, I think I got crypts confused with swords  I'm probably getting another anubias plant, a crypt, mini duckweed, hornwort, and I'll check out those other plants that you said. Thanks!

I'm hoping my water sprite starts to take off like that, lol


----------



## Catie79

For crypts, wendtii stays nice and small, easily fit in your 10 gallon. I have spiralis in my 10 gallon, but I went for the mad jungle look. They're draped across the top of the water in a tangle. Wendtii is under the driftwood, spiralis is taking over the top.

Tanks specs (since it's show and tell):

10g tank running two baffled HOB filters
Eco-complete substrate with root tabs
Finnex Fugeray 20" light
CO2 injected, weekly fertilizer added (Flourish for trace nutrients, not currently dosing macros), weekly water change
Flora: Crypt spiralis and wendtii, corkscrew vals, myrio, bacopa carolingia, dwarf hair grass, java and Christmas moss, cabomba, red ludwiga in the back where no one can see it and probably dying
Fauna: VT male (Lucky), 3 oto catfish, 2 nerite snails, ??? baby ramshorn snails


----------



## Greylady

*Gandalf and Merlin*

Both are 6.6 gallon tanks. I haven't really done much with live plants other then the ones I put in when I first set them up. I don't really know that much about planted tanks yet but the plants I do have seem to be doing well.


----------



## Greylady

I'll have to try and get some better pics as you can't really see the whole tank. I just wanted to see if I could actually get them on here. :-?


----------



## kyle89

I love the drift wood in the second picture!! Is it real?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Love all of your planted tanks! The jungle look is always amazing!


----------



## Greylady

kyle89 said:


> I love the drift wood in the second picture!! Is it real?


Thank you, unfortunately no, the plants are real but the drift wood is not. I got it at Petco. I would love to find some real drift wood but all the pieces I've seen are huge and very expensive. I'd also like to add a lot more plants, but I'm new to this and can't really afford to buy plants that wont live, so I'm taking it slow until I can research it more. It's hard to get the look I want with different height plants because the tanks are only 9 inches deep, so even my wenditti looks huge in them. Lol


----------



## kyle89

I love the plants into the second picture! Its my favorite layout of the two! What kind if plants are they??


----------



## Greylady

kyle89 said:


> I love the plants into the second picture! Its my favorite layout of the two! What kind if plants are they??


Um... let me see...I'm new to this and it's been a while so let me see if I can remember....

The smaller one in front was Wenditti something or something Wenditti, Wenditti Green maybe? I honestly don't remember. :-? Behind that is Java Fern. There is a Dwarf Anubus in there too but you cant see it in the pic. I have Java moss tied to the wood. I can't remember what the stuff in the back corner is but it grows rapidly and I am constantly cutting it back. 

Maybe someone else on here that knows more can tell you what it is....if I remember or can find a pic I will post. ;-)


----------



## kyle89

That's a big java fern lol. I have a little one. The plant in font of that is what i really like. Thanks

Edit. It looms like green wendtii. My local fish store has it an I was debating on getting it. They arnt as mature as yours.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Greylady said:


> Thank you, unfortunately no, the plants are real but the drift wood is not. I got it at Petco. I would love to find some real drift wood but all the pieces I've seen are huge and very expensive. I'd also like to add a lot more plants, but I'm new to this and can't really afford to buy plants that wont live, so I'm taking it slow until I can research it more. It's hard to get the look I want with different height plants because the tanks are only 9 inches deep, so even my wenditti looks huge in them. Lol


You have a PetsMart? Run down the reptile aisle and check out the Mopani Wood. I got a nice small/medium piece for $7.99. Do NOT get the grapewood. I did research before buying and found people losing entire aquarium stock while using that driftwood.

Petco may also have Mopani Wood in their reptile section.


----------



## Greylady

Yes, there is a Petsmart, Petco and Petsupermarket all within a couple of miles from me. I have seen that in the store but I wasn't sure if it was safe for my tank. Thanks for the tip! Most of the time the pieces I see are too tall as my tank is only 9 inches tall, less a couple inches of substrate and I'm down to about 6 inches if I want it below water level.


----------



## Kuronue

Here's my shared npt aquarium from 2 weeks ago when I first set it up. I don't have a current pic right now, but I added a bunch of java fern and the water wisteria took off. This is the "just planted" pic XP

In the pic:
sand
soil
decor
1 lucky bamboo
4 water wisteria
1 anubius nana
1 heater
1 airstone
1 thermometer

Now:
Add several java fern
and 1 very happy hmdt cellophane betta.


----------



## Greylady

kyle89 said:


> That's a big java fern lol. I have a little one. The plant in font of that is what i really like. Thanks
> 
> Edit. It looms like green wendtii. My local fish store has it an I was debating on getting it. They arnt as mature as yours.


Well it's not a very tall tank, 9 inches, then you have 2 inches of substrate, so it's not as tall as it may seem in the pics. The Wenditti I got from Petco in those clear tube things. If you look in my album titled "Gandalf's Change" you can see how much the Wenditti has grown. I planted it around June last year. I dont use any kind of ferts and I'm just using the light from the lid that came with the tank. So if I can grow it anyone can! Lol

PS: Love your signature!


----------



## gorillakev

Catie79 said:


> For crypts, wendtii stays nice and small, easily fit in your 10 gallon. I have spiralis in my 10 gallon, but I went for the mad jungle look. They're draped across the top of the water in a tangle. Wendtii is under the driftwood, spiralis is taking over the top.
> 
> Tanks specs (since it's show and tell):
> 
> 10g tank running two baffled HOB filters
> Eco-complete substrate with root tabs
> Finnex Fugeray 20" light
> CO2 injected, weekly fertilizer added (Flourish for trace nutrients, not currently dosing macros), weekly water change
> Flora: Crypt spiralis and wendtii, corkscrew vals, myrio, bacopa carolingia, dwarf hair grass, java and Christmas moss, cabomba, red ludwiga in the back where no one can see it and probably dying
> Fauna: VT male (Lucky), 3 oto catfish, 2 nerite snails, ??? baby ramshorn snails


Looks good...


----------



## valen1014

Catie79 said:


> For crypts, wendtii stays nice and small, easily fit in your 10 gallon. I have spiralis in my 10 gallon, but I went for the mad jungle look. They're draped across the top of the water in a tangle. Wendtii is under the driftwood, spiralis is taking over the top.
> 
> Tanks specs (since it's show and tell):
> 
> 10g tank running two baffled HOB filters
> Eco-complete substrate with root tabs
> Finnex Fugeray 20" light
> CO2 injected, weekly fertilizer added (Flourish for trace nutrients, not currently dosing macros), weekly water change
> Flora: Crypt spiralis and wendtii, corkscrew vals, myrio, bacopa carolingia, dwarf hair grass, java and Christmas moss, cabomba, red ludwiga in the back where no one can see it and probably dying
> Fauna: VT male (Lucky), 3 oto catfish, 2 nerite snails, ??? baby ramshorn snails


Is that algae on the driftwood or marimo moss? ^^; Cool tank, I really like how your crypt wendtii look!


----------



## kyle89

Greylady said:


> Well it's not a very tall tank, 9 inches, then you have 2 inches of substrate, so it's not as tall as it may seem in the pics. The Wenditti I got from Petco in those clear tube things. If you look in my album titled "Gandalf's Change" you can see how much the Wenditti has grown. I planted it around June last year. I dont use any kind of ferts and I'm just using the light from the lid that came with the tank. So if I can grow it anyone can! Lol
> 
> PS: Love your signature!


I will check that out. And thanks. Squishy was our first Betta but he was unfortunately only with us for a week


----------



## OrangeAugust

Here's my planted 55 gallon. I have dwarf red lily, pennywort, amazon sword, argentinean sword, red ludwigia, micro sword, and green myrio (aka Petsmart's "frill plant"). The only fish I have right now are 6 neons because I'm waiting for the tank to cycle.


----------



## Catie79

valen1014 said:


> Is that algae on the driftwood or marimo moss? ^^; Cool tank, I really like how your crypt wendtii look!


Both! Sorry, I'll quit being a smart alek. Marimo moss balls are actually algae, not moss. That's the kind of algae that's taken up residence on my driftwood, I forget what it's called. The amano shrimp that's hiding in there somewhere and the nerites keep it all very nicely trimmed, so I've left it. I like the look.

I think the algae is actually from a marimo moss ball that I tore up in an attempt to get a carpet ages ago. So far I've gotten lucky, hopefully it won't decide to invade the rest of the tank.


----------



## ao

OrangeAugust said:


> Here's my planted 55 gallon. I have dwarf red lily, pennywort, amazon sword, argentinean sword, red ludwigia, micro sword, and green myrio (aka Petsmart's "frill plant"). The only fish I have right now are 6 neons because I'm waiting for the tank to cycle.


That yingyang substrate is sooo cool


----------



## bannlow2471

These are all amazing! I had such fun looking at all of them!


----------



## Sharktagger07

*New and Improved*

Awhile back I had the algae issue. After doing 3 weeks of 2 25% changes a week and adding 2 types of floating plants (duck weed and forget the other) some anubias and two crossbreeds the tank is doing pretty darn good. Turk (betta) is building huge bubble nests and naps in the floating plant.:-D


----------



## ao

New tank! pic is kind of big and obnoxious so I'll link it instead XD
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/04/07/qajupu8u.jpg


----------



## xShainax

My planted tank. Um...Yeah, it's not that special yet


----------



## mushumouse

aokashi, is that a fluval mini light? i've been pricing out a 4 gallon cube setup exactly like that for my birthday in june all week! i'm dying to know how well the light grows plants.  and how to set up a lid for it, lol. the moss and driftwood look awesome, are you going to plant more stems around it or carpet the whole thing in moss?


----------



## ao

mushumouse said:


> aokashi, is that a fluval mini light? i've been pricing out a 4 gallon cube setup exactly like that for my birthday in june all week! i'm dying to know how well the light grows plants.  and how to set up a lid for it, lol. the moss and driftwood look awesome, are you going to plant more stems around it or carpet the whole thing in moss?


the light is fluval, but I'm investing in a 20w LED ceiling light ~
the tank is actually a rimless 10" tank from ADG. 
the volume is 3.4 gallons, I'm going to make an acrylic lid for it ^_^

I'm going to go low tech, high light and carpet with HM. might have stargrass in the back, not sure yet. lol


----------



## mushumouse

ah, the fabled adg tank, no wonder it looks so nice.  gosh i only wish i could grow stargrass, i have so many gorgeous shrimp tanks bookmarked that use it. i hope you post updated pics when things start growing out!


----------



## ao

mushumouse said:


> ah, the fabled adg tank, no wonder it looks so nice.  gosh i only wish i could grow stargrass, i have so many gorgeous shrimp tanks bookmarked that use it. i hope you post updated pics when things start growing out!


I don't think this tank is very well known, you might be thinking of ADA?
Star grass grows like a weed~ lol I have it growing in low and high light, you should definitely give it a go :3


----------



## mushumouse

that's what i was thinking of, i guess in aquariums all the acronymns are going to start with A. :lol: i'm probably going for one of the ones on truaqua myself, no idea what brand it might be, but it's at least in my price range. re: stargrass, really? then i'm definitely going to try to find some for the cube, thank you! the initial impression i got from people talking about growing it had been that it's one of those plants you have to have one million watts over, and co2, and a pentagram drawn under your tank to grow successfully.  it does seem like a lot of nano tank enthusiasts get maybe a lil high strung about their plants though.


----------



## VJM

aokashi said:


> New tank! pic is kind of big and obnoxious so I'll link it instead XD
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/04/07/qajupu8u.jpg



Oh very nice! What's your substrate?


----------



## ao

mushumouse said:


> the initial impression i got from people talking about growing it had been that it's one of those plants you have to have one million watts over, and co2, and a pentagram drawn under your tank to grow successfully.  it does seem like a lot of nano tank enthusiasts get maybe a lil high strung about their plants though.


You totally just made me picture some kind of crazy plant growing cult. LOL! 
It's a fussy plant to handle and ship... but does beautifully grown underwater XD



VJM said:


> Oh very nice! What's your substrate?


Black flourite sand =D The bag was on sale for $10, had to grab it >.>


----------



## OrangeAugust

aokashi said:


> That yingyang substrate is sooo cool


thanks! I liked the way the orange rocks looked against the soil, so I got black sand.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Wow! Such beautiful tanks... I wonder how my NPT will turn out...


----------



## carbonxxkidd

SOMEONE STICKY THIS PLEASE!!!!

I will add my two planted tanks later today...just had to find the thread because I saw someone mention this on a different thread.


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah, This would be a cool sticky!


Anyways, while I'm thinking about it, here is my 28?:8'ce changing to NPT, and getting new lights


----------



## DanielaMarie

aemaki09 said:


> Yeah, This would be a cool sticky!
> 
> 
> Anyways, while I'm thinking about it, here is my 28?:8'ce changing to NPT, and getting new lights


Very nice, aemaki09! What are the plants you have in there?


----------



## bniebetta

Here is my planted sorority that does not have fish in it yet. I hope my ladies like it!!


----------



## aemaki09

DanielaMarie said:


> Very nice, aemaki09! What are the plants you have in there?


Thank you!! Too many to name, here's a short list of what I can think of without looking directly at the tank:: hygro polysperma, wisteria, bacopa Carolinia&sunsrt, moneywort, pennywort, crypt lutea&petchii&parva&balansae&wendtii bronze, vallisneria tape&the thin leafed one, dwarf sag, Pygmy chain sword, apongenton, sunset hygro, Marimo moss, java fern&moss, peacock moss, and a few other stems. I also have an order of 4-5 different stem bunches to add when I get them


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Alright, here are my two planted tanks.

29g sorority/community tank. Eco-complete substrate. Wisteria, lace java fern, giant hygro, amazon sword, vallisneria spiralis, bacopa caroliniana, guppy grass, a tiny bit of subswassertang, marimo, frogbit, duckweed, bolbitis, a tiny bit of dwarf four leaf clover (if it's still alive) and some random crypts. I have two lights on this tank, one 20W T12 and one 15W T8. I keep the lights on 12 hours a day (from 10:30am-10:30pm) and fertilize with Seachem Flourish and Iron, Potassium and Nitrogen when I remember...lol. Fluval 150W kept at 80F. Water changes every Thursday, about 30%. I have an Eheim 2213 filter on this tank, and have added a bubble wall for aeration (which isn't really needed, but my shrimp were suffering without it). It's been up and running since late December 2012. Currently has 9 female bettas, 6 corys (3 melini, 3 punctatus), 2 otos (hoping to find one or two more good ones soon), 4 red mickey mouse platies, 4 amano shrimp, and a whole mess of MTS and Ramshorns.










5.5g NPT. Miracle gro organic choice potting mix capped with Petco black sand. There is a Marina S10 filter on the tank right now that came with the set up, but I'm hoping to get rid of it soon...it makes noise and apparently filters aren't always needed with NPTs. I bought the Marina 5g kit off Amazon and just replaced the bulb in the hood with a 6500K bulb from the fish section at Walmart. Hydor Theo 50W kept at 80F. Plants: amazon sword, wisteria, vallisneria spiralis, anubais, bacopa caroliniana (not doing well, there's only a tiny stem left), giant hygro, guppy grass, subswassertang, anacharis, frogbit, duckweed, cobomba, and one crypt in front (not sure what kind). Houses one male plakat betta, lots of MTS and 4 ghost shrimp. This tank has been set up since mid-January 2013 and has only been fertilized twice (which wasn't really needed). I am down to doing once a month water changes on this tank!


----------



## SerenaRena

wow, really nice tanks


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I got my new plants today  can't wait until I can get rid of all the silk plants!!!

I wrapped my java moss around the mask decoration and used it to tie my java fern to the side.

Got another Anubias way in the back on the right side. Right in front is the Hygrophilia Corymbosa (sp?) hiding behind the jungle Val's. it and the java fern right next to it are hard to see. Some rotala indica up front, water sprite planted between the mask and the Anubias clear on the left side. Crypt petchii is also there. Tons of hornwort floating around, too


----------



## ShukiAi

So here is my new 30 gallon tank! I just got everything re-arranged and the fish moved over tonight. This is my first "real" planted tank. I had a a few plants in my 10 gallon...but plastic as well.  This is now the home of my betta sorority. I hope the plants take off soon to give the girls some more cover. I also plan on getting a large driftwood piece and to get rid of the fake logs and rocks. For the most part I'm pretty happy with it and hope it goes well. ^__^


----------



## JustinieBeanie

Wow everyone's planted tanks look so great, it really makes me want one of my own! But as a beginner with no fish experience, I think I should only focus on fiish first, before adding live plants to the mix. Plus my past history with (non aquatic) indoor plants is not so great, although I do have a pair of orchids that seem to be doing well. In any of your experiences, Are past successes or failures with "regular" non aquatic land plants indicative of future successes or failures with aquatic plants in your aquariums? Or are the two so different that you might have trouble with one, but success with the other?


----------



## ShukiAi

JustinieBeanie said:


> Wow everyone's planted tanks look so great, it really makes me want one of my own! But as a beginner with no fish experience, I think I should only focus on fiish first, before adding live plants to the mix. Plus my past history with (non aquatic) indoor plants is not so great, although I do have a pair of orchids that seem to be doing well. *In any of your experiences, Are past successes or failures with "regular" non aquatic land plants indicative of future successes or failures with aquatic plants in your aquariums? Or are the two so different that you might have trouble with one, but success with the other?*


It's funny you bring this up. I can't keep a "regular" plant alive to save my life. I was very hesitant to get aquatic plants for my tanks, but so far so good! However, it's only been about 2 months. Haha! I've had marimo for about 2 years - but I don't think those count.


----------



## isochronism

Justin, I was new to both. I had my tank set up and planted for two months experimenting. The plants were rewarding in themselves. When that all worked, I then added fish. If you start with fish then decide you want to plant, it will be much more difficult in that order.


----------



## Emmalee01

My three planted bowls. I'm planning on adding more plants (am quite new at this whole planted tank thing though) I love all of your tanks- they are making me consider a larger scale tank in the future...


----------



## aemaki09

Ok so here are 3 of my 2.5's before I did a trimming today. These plants grow FAST!! It's NPT, organic potting soil with a black diamond 30/60 blasting sand cap.

Plants will be listed after each picture.









Water sprite, wisteria, apongenton, dwarf saggitaria, bacopa monnieri, baby tears, rotala indica, cabomba Carolinia, guppy grass, and anarchis
15w 6500k CFL with API co2 booster dosed daily, flourish comp. dosed weekly









Guppy grass, hygro ploysperma sunset, baby tears, moneywort, cabomba Carolina, Mayaca Fluviatilis, rotala indica, rotala walichii, dwarf saggitaria, altherna reinecki, ludwigia, water sprite, java moss
Lava rock, API co2 booster daily, 13w 6500k cfl, flourish comp weekly

And last but not least!








Water sprite, wisteria, cabomba, baby tears, rotala indica, Mayaca Fluviatilis, java fern, java moss, guppy grass, dwarf sag, apongenton, anarchis
13w 6500k cfl, lava rock, API co2 booster daily, flourish comp 1x/week


I'm sure there are a couple plants I missed but that's the majority.
Sorry if the 2nd picture is accidentally turned the wrong way, sometimes my phone likes to be a brat!


----------



## Emmalee01

carbonxxkidd said:


>


This tank is gorgeous :shock: :-D


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Thank you! It's my favorite tank atm


----------



## Nicci Lu

Ooh! Time to show off my new 20 long NPT! I am currently calling it the Algae Farm, because, well, it's an algae farm, lol. Working on a solution there, and in the meantime I'll be getting some Amano shrimp as it's next residents to help me out.










It's got hornwort, frogbit, dwarf sag, pennywort, cabomba, red ludwigia, rotala indica, java fern, java moss, a sword and water wisteria.


----------



## aemaki09

Nicci Lu said:


> Ooh! Time to show off my new 20 long NPT! I am currently calling it the Algae Farm, because, well, it's an algae farm, lol. Working on a solution there, and in the meantime I'll be getting some Amano shrimp as it's next residents to help me out.



Cut your lighting down to help. You can also add searches excel, it helps a lot in the battle against algae


----------



## Nicci Lu

aemaki09 said:


> Cut your lighting down to help. You can also add searches excel, it helps a lot in the battle against algae


I've got 2 23 watt bulbs in right now. Possibly too much with my non-carbon injected tank (and I really don't want to get into that kettle of fish ), but I really don't want to buy new bulbs so that's my last resort. I've tried reducing my photoperiod to 9 hours- this doesn't seem to help. I'm going to try raising my bulbs next, right now they're about 5 inches above the tank. And I do use Excel. 

Part of the problem is diatoms, which only time can really cure in a new tank- makes me appreciate the otos in my 10! But there's hair algae, too. Much of it is on the new plants that are losing their old leaves and acclimating- I'm hoping once they're all healthy, the hair algae won't have such a foothold.


----------



## FishyFishy89

how long are your lights on?


----------



## Nicci Lu

FishyFishy89 said:


> how long are your lights on?


Right now, for 9 hours. I started at 11 hours, then went to 10 and now 9. I honestly haven't noticed much difference.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I think that's perfectly acceptable. What type of algae? I noticed my algae disappeared when I tossed out my half dead hornwort.


----------



## Nicci Lu

Hair algae- it combines with the diatoms and forms nasty brown clumps. The diatoms I know will go away in time. The hair algae forms mostly on the new plants that are taking a while to acclimate, though it also loves my healthy frogbit roots and can be found nearly everywhere. My dwarf sag, pennywort and water wisteria are melting their old leaves, so it might well be same situation as yours. I'm waiting till I get a bit more new growth before I start uprooting and lop off the old stuff. Perhaps I should start now, a couple stems a day.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Ugh! Hair algae, I hate em. The brown/diatoms you can not be bothered by them. I heard they're a sign of a cycled/healthy tank. Are you hand removing the hair algae? Be sure to remove them, if not, they'll kill your plants. They killed some of my cabomba and 95% of my hornwort.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I leave my lights on 12 hours a day and have no problems with algae. I have amanos and otos in my 29g, and they are awesome!!! I also rarely fertilize...oops. :X


----------



## aemaki09

You definitely have too much light. Try raising it or you can put a window screen in between the tank and lights, that seems to help people out a lot.
Algea can suffocate plants, especially diatoms, so it's something you'll want to try to get worked out as fast as possible.


----------



## Mashiro

Hi guys, my 10 gallon planted is a mess right now with cyanobacteria, but I still want to contribute!










In my 2.5 gallon I have a sprig of Wisteria, Duckweed, and a clump of Java Moss.

Please forgive the low resolution, pic was taken with my webcam.


----------



## Nothingness

I have found that zebra snails are the best algae eating snails out there. I put 4 in my 55g 5 days ago and they have almost entirely cleaned my tank of green spot algae


----------



## Nicci Lu

@FishyFishy- I spent an hour yesterday scraping the hair algae off my frogbit roots with my nails- Ugh! And I've been doing frequent water changes trying to vacuum it up. Problem is, I think I just end up moving the algae to other places when I try to get it off, even using a toothbrush.

@carbonxxkidd- Going to get me some Amanos today. Do you think 6 sounds like a good number for a 20 long? With your Amanos- do you have bottom feeders in the same tank with them? I've heard they can be aggressive feeders and steal the food of slower fish. I was worried about them stealing my kuhli loaches' food. Of course, I can put more food in the tank, but I want the Amanos to eat the algae, not pellets! Was wondering if you've found this to be so.

@aemaki- Okay, so you do think I have too much light. I was beginning to suspect this was the case. Stupid watts per gallon rule- why can't PAR be easier to figure out? lol Funny, I had my husband construct a top for the tank that uses craft netting as a screen (I need an open top for my frogbit, but covered also because my house turns into moth city in the spring/summer and they love drowning themselves in water)- my husband suggested the window screening, but I said no, it will block too much light. Hah! If raising the lights doesn't work, I'll try adding another layer of the netting. Hopefully the Amanos I'm getting today will give me some time to tinker with my lights before my plants start kicking the bucket.

@Nothingness- I was looking into nerites, too, but I heard they are too heavy to eat algae off delicate leaved plants. Do yours?


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Nicci Lu said:


> @carbonxxkidd- Going to get me some Amanos today. Do you think 6 sounds like a good number for a 20 long? With your Amanos- do you have bottom feeders in the same tank with them? I've heard they can be aggressive feeders and steal the food of slower fish. I was worried about them stealing my kuhli loaches' food. Of course, I can put more food in the tank, but I want the Amanos to eat the algae, not pellets! Was wondering if you've found this to be so.


I have 4 in my 29g, but could definitely have more. 6 sounds great. I have 6 corys in my tank and they don't seem to fight...but the amanos will grab the wafers I feed to my corys and take them where the corys can't get them so definitely feed a bit extra if you're seeing that. I know they say to not feed your amanos until they eat the algae, but it's hard when you do have bottom feeders because they will definitely take advantage of the kuhli's food. My amanos go nuts over zucchini/cucumber too but I still do see them picking at the plants so they must be eating some algae (again, I don't see hardly any in my tank at all). I kind of think they eat the fish food at feeding time and eat algae the rest of the day/night...Amanos will definitely eat hair algae though, from what I've read. Otos won't, but Siamese Algae Eaters will (but they also get to be pretty aggressive). Also, Mollys and platys pick at and eat hair algae so if you have some of those in your tank...


----------



## SpookyTooth

Beautiful aquariums. I'd share a photo of mine but it's a state at the moment.

I used to like Amanos until the female started trying to eat my betta's tail. What's worse is that she started actively seeking Red out... and wouldn't let his tail go. Despite being fed regularly she just wanted to get the poor fish. She and her mate are in a new home now though, thankfully, so calm has been restored. I still think Amanos are fantastic animals, they are hilarious and very interesting to observe... just not for Red.


----------



## aemaki09

Nicci Lu said:


> @aemaki- Okay, so you do think I have too much light. I was beginning to suspect this was the case. Stupid watts per gallon rule- why can't PAR be easier to figure out? lol Funny, I had my husband construct a top for the tank that uses craft netting as a screen (I need an open top for my frogbit, but covered also because my house turns into moth city in the spring/summer and they love drowning themselves in water)- my husband suggested the window screening, but I said no, it will block too much light. Hah! If raising the lights doesn't work, I'll try adding another layer of the netting. Hopefully the Amanos I'm getting today will give me some time to tinker with my lights before my plants start kicking the bucket.



I've never had Amanos, but out of all the types I've had, they have never really done much with cleaning anything in my tanks...so be prepared for them to not be what you needed.

As for lighting, it's definitely too much. The watts per gallon rule is junk and only really applies to compacts anymore. (IMO) it all depends on the type, brand, kelvin, etc...too many variables out there to know.
But you are definitely over-lighted for sure, most of the time for people that want low light with a regular t5, a 1/2w/gallon or so is sufficcient these days.
Anyways, yeah, try raising it up a couple more inches, but don't bring it too high as there is a chance that your lights won't have enough PAR to cover the height you're raising them


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I have a Nerite in an unplanted tank and she crawls on the silk plants and eats the algae.

She completely rid that tank of algae in like 2 days and it was everywhere.


----------



## Nothingness

Nicci Lu said:


> @Nothingness- I was looking into nerites, too, but I heard they are too heavy to eat algae off delicate leaved plants. Do yours?


I have 6 amano shrimp that cover those duties for me


----------



## FishyFishy89

I have 2 in my 5.5 gallon(amanos) and they rid me of hair algae in less than a week. They keep the tank tidy by nomming on dead plant matter too 

When I had hair algae on my hornwort in the 75, they had a ball swimming around everywhere and nomming on the algae.


----------



## bniebetta

Emmalee01 said:


> My three planted bowls. I'm planning on adding more plants (am quite new at this whole planted tank thing though) I love all of your tanks- they are making me consider a larger scale tank in the future...


Those look sooo cool! I want one now haha


----------



## FishyFishy89

Anyone know if floaters like Duckweed, Salivna and Asian Water Grass shed their roots?
I have these "hairs" floating all over my tank. They literally look like dog hair! And I know for a fact the Super Pug hasn't taken a swim in my tank xD


----------



## aemaki09

Those bowls look awesome! What kind of lights are those?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emmalee01

aemaki09 said:


> Those bowls look awesome! What kind of lights are those?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!  

They were tricky to plant. The lights are a clip on LED lamp by a LEO aquariums (not very common) They're similar to ones made by DYMAX. 

Usually you screw them onto the side of a tank, but since the bowls a tricky shape I screwed the lamp onto a thick piece of blak plastic and it sits behind the tank.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

FishyFishy89 said:


> Anyone know if floaters like Duckweed, Salivna and Asian Water Grass shed their roots?
> I have these "hairs" floating all over my tank. They literally look like dog hair! And I know for a fact the Super Pug hasn't taken a swim in my tank xD


 
I don't know how much pugs shed, but I find animal hairs floating in my tank all the time. I have two shedding dogs and two shedding cats so I guess I'm not surprised, haha. If you are like me and stick your hands in the tank frequently, it's bound to happen 

As for floaters, I notice my frogbit plants seem to shed roots occasionally and I'll find one floating around...never noticed it with duckweed though.


----------



## aemaki09

Emmalee01 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They were tricky to plant. The lights are a clip on LED lamp by a LEO aquariums (not very common) They're similar to ones made by DYMAX.
> 
> Usually you screw them onto the side of a tank, but since the bowls a tricky shape I screwed the lamp onto a thick piece of blak plastic and it sits behind the tank.


I've been trying to find a small light for my planted bowls that doesn't look too huge...it's hard!! I'm going to try to do a search for those. They are really nice!


----------



## aemaki09

FishyFishy89 said:


> Anyone know if floaters like Duckweed, Salivna and Asian Water Grass shed their roots?
> I have these "hairs" floating all over my tank. They literally look like dog hair! And I know for a fact the Super Pug hasn't taken a swim in my tank xD


Yes they can definitely (and do defintely) shed their roots. Usually when disturbed but occasionally when they are in too much current and some other freak circumstances.


----------



## Stone

Hi there betta lovers this is my 46 gallon npt right at the moment there is not a betta in it but if my new rescue "Mr. Lucky Mellow" gets all better this will most likely be his new home, I am posting a vid of this tank because it would just take tooooooo many pics to show it off without delay here it is......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCd71Xv8Kv0 . It has lots of plants of various kinds and lots of diffrent kinds of fish it has been up and running now for about 2-3 months now and all the hard work is paying off in the fact that water changes are very rare and done mostly out of habit lol and here are some pics of Lucky Mellow


----------



## bannlow2471

That's a gorgeous tank and a really beautiful fish! I hope he gets better!


----------



## FishyFishy89

LOL. The Super Pug does shed, but that would be WAY too much of her hair in the tank. She'd be bald!

Anyways, I think it's because of the current in there. I have 3 bubblers/removed the baffle from my filter to create extra O2 while treating for ich.


----------



## Stone

TY I hope he gets better too petco gave him too us because we tend to buy the sickly ones and nurse them back to health if we can sometime we do and other times we don't and when we don't we bring them back and exchange for another sickly one, so she took pity on us on the receipt it says fish donation/adoption my girlfriend just about started crying when she said we were not being charged for the fish. I wish we could rescue them all but we just can't we do as much as we can


----------



## Sharpchick

10 gallon tank - one male crowntail betta, Dubya, with his 3 African dwarf frog tankmates.

Sponge filter, 50 w heater
El cheapo work light from the hardware store, with 13 w CFL. Photo period 10 hours per day
Gravel substrate
Driftwood

Flora:
Cryptocoryne parva
Java moss
Java fern
Echinodoras tenellus, pygmy chain sword
Echinodorus compacta
Vallisneria spiralis, spiral vals
Cabomba
Hygrophila corymbosa stricta
Hygrophila difformis, water wisteria
Ludwigia repens
Pennywort (floating)
Salvinia minima, water spangles (floating)
Frogbit (floating)

Fertilize twice weekly, alternating Fourish Comprehensive and API Leaf Zone. Root tabs for the swords and crypt

​


----------



## RiceFish

Awesome tank sharpchick! Like the "wild" look of it. Do you ever get brown algae growth on your white gravel? I have white gravel in my tank and it always gets covered with brown algae after a week >.< I'm dosing excel and Fourish Comprehensive


----------



## Sharpchick

RiceFish said:


> Awesome tank sharpchick! Like the "wild" look of it. Do you ever get brown algae growth on your white gravel? I have white gravel in my tank and it always gets covered with brown algae after a week >.< I'm dosing excel and Fourish Comprehensive


Thanks for the compliment.

No, I haven't had diatoms in this tank. It's about 2 years old and has been planted for about a year.

There's always some green algae on the filter tube, but for the most part, there are so many plants, they out-compete the algae.

I don't dose any carbon boosters because of the vals in most of my tanks. Vals melt really easily when you add carbon boosters.

And I don't inject CO2 either. All my tanks are very low tech, and I'm pretty merciless about ripping out a plant that doesn't perform well.


----------



## aemaki09

well, heres an updated picture of my 28.
I added co2 a week or two ago, and added some new types of stems: bacopa australis, ludwigia ovalis, myrio mattogrossense, telanthera, baby tears (regular), and rotala magenta. Oh, and 2 bunches of ludwigia repens.
seems like most everything is really starting to take off besides the telanthera, it had a lot of melt, I'm thinking it was because it had to change from emersed to submersed form. The rotala magenta seems to be having some issues as well, but not to where I need to pull it.

If anyone is looking for a great place to buy plants online, i highly recommend *peabody's paradise LLC *- (google it) -- they have amazing plants, send you much longer and more plants in a bunch than you would get most ther places, and they all looked fantastic.
I've never been so happy with a plant order. -- they literally came in with 8-12 stems per bunch and all but the baby tears were atleast 8" tall.


----------



## Elsewhere

Divided 10g, houses two male Bettas. Currently only one Java Fern and one Medium Sword, but you will see plants in other tanks that will soon be transferred to make them a jungle 










10g with two Golden Mystery Snails. Baby/sick plants tank. 7 Medium Swords, 2 Green Cabomba, 1 Anubias, 1 Jungle Valisneria, 1 Java Fern, 1 Water Wisteria.










5g containing one littler blind girl that didn't do well in sorority life. Currently only one little Java Fern, soon to be a few more plants, but not too many- I don't want to confuse her 










My big tank... 10 girl sorority with 5 Cories in it. Too many plants to count, they seem to multiply daily, but I'll at least name the types! Water Wisteria, Medium Sword, Green Cabomba, Jungle Valisneria, Corkscrew Valisneria, "Mystery Plant(s)".


----------



## Sharpchick

aemaki09 said:


> well, heres an updated picture of my 28.
> I added co2 a week or two ago, and added some new types of stems: bacopa australis, ludwigia ovalis, myrio mattogrossense, telanthera, baby tears (regular), and rotala magenta. Oh, and 2 bunches of ludwigia repens.
> seems like most everything is really starting to take off besides the telanthera, it had a lot of melt, I'm thinking it was because it had to change from emersed to submersed form. The rotala magenta seems to be having some issues as well, but not to where I need to pull it.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a great place to buy plants online, i highly recommend *peabody's paradise LLC *- (google it) -- they have amazing plants, send you much longer and more plants in a bunch than you would get most ther places, and they all looked fantastic.
> I've never been so happy with a plant order. -- they literally came in with 8-12 stems per bunch and all but the baby tears were atleast 8" tall.


What's your lighting on the tank?


----------



## Sharpchick

Lucky and Ivan are in "twin" Aqueon Evolve 4s. I had to stick a sheet of blue plastic between them to keep them from flaring at each other constantly.

Lucky's re-scape at the end of March
​
Ivan's re-scape, also end of March
​
Papa Smurf in his planted bowl (yes, it's heated)
​


----------



## Nicci Lu

Sharpchick said:


> 10 gallon tank - one male crowntail betta, Dubya, with his 3 African dwarf frog tankmates.
> 
> Sponge filter, 50 w heater
> El cheapo work light from the hardware store, with 13 w CFL. Photo period 10 hours per day
> Gravel substrate
> Driftwood
> 
> Flora:
> Cryptocoryne parva
> Java moss
> Java fern
> Echinodoras tenellus, pygmy chain sword
> Echinodorus compacta
> Vallisneria spiralis, spiral vals
> Cabomba
> Hygrophila corymbosa stricta
> Hygrophila difformis, water wisteria
> Ludwigia repens
> Pennywort (floating)
> Salvinia minima, water spangles (floating)
> Frogbit (floating)
> 
> Fertilize twice weekly, alternating Fourish Comprehensive and API Leaf Zone. Root tabs for the swords and crypt
> 
> ​


Gorgeous tank!


----------



## Sharpchick

Nicci Lu said:


> Gorgeous tank!


Thanks!


----------



## aemaki09

Sharpchick said:


> What's your lighting on the tank?


Finnex Ray2 LED's 24".
Went with just the regular lights rather than double bright but I'm still in moderate-high light range with it.
They are really sweet lights that come very highly recommended from everyone I've talked to with planted tanks. Kind of pricey IMO, but not bad for LED's, I paid $96 for tem on amazon.com


----------



## ao

nice!


----------



## mushumouse

i got a new light for my existing tank this week... and wow! that frogbit was struggling for life with no root whatsoever for ages, it's really been exploding! i'm hoping this is a sign of lots of new growth to come from the rest of my plants too, and i'm giving my poor little nub of a bananna plant a try again to see if it likes the new light better. trimmed a double fistful of java moss off the driftwood yesterday because it was getting full of cyanobacteria, but now the back of the tank looks pretty bare... i'd appreciate any suggestions for tall things to stick back there, maybe something red, there's going to be a lot of empty space once i put that extra filter into my new tank next month.


----------



## lilyth88

They aren't the neatest tanks in the world. They used to be, until the shrimp decided they wanted dirt on top of the sand instead of under it. I don't really mind all that much. Gives it more of a "natural" look and it doesn't hurt anything. Without further ado, my two 5 gallons. (Note: my moss balls look brown because I just turned them, and there's dirt on them.)


*Tank #1:* 5 gallons, 1 sponge filter, 1 submersible heater, Rotala, Anubia Nana, Dwarf Sag, Duckweed, Java Moss, Green Crypt, Marimo Moss Ball
*Lifestock:* Chronos the Veil-Tail Slightly-Mustard-Gas Betta
4 Amano Shrimp
1 Nerite Snail
1 Unknown Snail that snuck in on a plant. When we discovered
him, he was the size of a pinhead, now he's as large as the 
Nerite. 










*Tank #2:* 5 gallons, 1 sponge filter, 1 submersible heater, Rotala, Anubia, Duckweed, Java Moss, Green Crypt, Anacharis, Micro-Sword, Narrow-Leaf Java Fern, Marimo Moss Ball
*Lifestock:* Echo the Dragonscale Plakat Betta
5 Amano Shrimp
1 Nerite Snail


----------



## Gallium

This is my older 10 gallon. All the plants are common ones you can get at any large pet store with the exception of microphyllium sp. I recently started rebuilding in a 30g show tank. Long, tall, and narrow. Hopefully it'll come out looking like this tank did! I'm incorporating more mosses, anubias, and a trident leaf java fern. It'll house my sorority when I find compatible females for it.


----------



## Gallium

Whoops, ran out of editing time to explain the tank. 

-Extremely low tech (No c02, no ferts)
-low light tropical tank (20w strip, 78F)
-Ghost & cherry shrimp, neon tetras, albino cherry barb, ramshorn, mini ramshorn, pond, and bladder snails.
The plants are all common petshop plants, with the exception of microphyllium sp. in the far left. The valisinera was attacked by BBS algae so I mowed it down in the second photo and you can see my ugly filter haha.


----------



## OrangeAugust

Awesome tanks, gallium!


----------



## jesssan2442

lilyth88 said:


> They aren't the neatest tanks in the world. They used to be, until the shrimp decided they wanted dirt on top of the sand instead of under it. I don't really mind all that much. Gives it more of a "natural" look and it doesn't hurt anything. Without further ado, my two 5 gallons. (Note: my moss balls look brown because I just turned them, and there's dirt on them.)
> 
> 
> *Tank #1:* 5 gallons, 1 sponge filter, 1 submersible heater, Rotala, Anubia Nana, Dwarf Sag, Duckweed, Java Moss, Green Crypt, Marimo Moss Ball
> *Lifestock:* Chronos the Veil-Tail Slightly-Mustard-Gas Betta
> 4 Amano Shrimp
> 1 Nerite Snail
> 1 Unknown Snail that snuck in on a plant. When we discovered
> him, he was the size of a pinhead, now he's as large as the
> Nerite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tank #2:* 5 gallons, 1 sponge filter, 1 submersible heater, Rotala, Anubia, Duckweed, Java Moss, Green Crypt, Anacharis, Micro-Sword, Narrow-Leaf Java Fern, Marimo Moss Ball
> *Lifestock:* Echo the Dragonscale Plakat Betta
> 5 Amano Shrimp
> 1 Nerite Snail


are those Hawkeye tanks? if so then I have the same ones and have been wondering what plants can be grown with the light? did you use the same light the kit came with of did you replace it? if you replaced it what light are you using?


----------



## lilyth88

jesssan2442 said:


> are those Hawkeye tanks? if so then I have the same ones and have been wondering what plants can be grown with the light? did you use the same light the kit came with of did you replace it? if you replaced it what light are you using?


They are. I'm using the lights the tanks came with. I've considered changing, but judging by how often I trim them, the plants are doing fine. You can see a plant list on my original post.


----------



## keepsmiling

I do not presently have a betta, I am waiting to get one and a new tank. I went through and looked through this thread, as I am considering doing another planted tank. Here are some I had in the past...they were constantly changing!


----------



## keepsmiling




----------



## keepsmiling




----------



## DanielaMarie

Now I'm jealous. Those are gorgeous keepsmiling!


----------



## keepsmiling

Thank you. It was a constant job keeping them nice, and they were never as nice as what I wanted. They would look good for a while, then not...it was way more frustrating than pleasurable because I got carried away and had tanks plugged into every socket! My DH wanted to strangle me. Now I have birds lining my walls...he can't win.
To answer the question of the person from the other thread, most all of the lighting was always T-5's.


----------



## jesssan2442

keepsmiling: what type of light do you use, you plants look healthy! do you use CO2?


----------



## keepsmiling

On the question of CO2, the only tank that used CO2 was the 20L in post 272. I hated it, as the fish I like to keep were not doing well with it. I still have my set up, but I do not think I will ever use it. I did use excel and ferts. Lighting was all T-5's. Some of the smaller single tanks may have been CFL's. Thank you!


----------



## jesssan2442

T-5s are the best for growing plants right? I saw a T-5 on craigslist for $25 is that a good price?


----------



## keepsmiling

It depends on what kind it is. Some of the coralife set ups are rather inexpensive. You want to know if it works of course, and if it is due for a bulb change, which is most likely. The bulbs have to be changed often.


----------



## keepsmiling

Here is another set up that was kind of cool...


----------



## jesssan2442

keepsmiling said:


> It depends on what kind it is. Some of the coralife set ups are rather inexpensive. You want to know if it works of course, and if it is due for a bulb change, which is most likely. The bulbs have to be changed often.


its a coralife mini I think, its only 11in longs. he said he just changed the bulbs but he is probably just trying to get the most money he can for it...


----------



## keepsmiling

ETA:...see I was going to say there are no such thing as 11" T-5's. Told you I have been out of the loop. I see they do now make them...hmm..I would read some reviews and see how people like them.


----------



## keepsmiling

Here are some reviews, sounds like people have had trouble with them... http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...=1059619371&catargetid=1570177652&cagpspn=pla


----------



## RiceFish

If you're looking for lighting for smaller sized nano tanks I definitely recommend looking at the finnex LED light fixtures. LED lights are the future of lighting for aquariums. Have it on my 5.5 gallon tank and i'm seeing good growth so far.


----------



## keepsmiling

LED lighting has been around a long time. I feel the light path is too narrow, and the spectrum is off. They give you the * POP* color, but in the long term the corals start to suffer.


----------



## aemaki09

That may be true with some LED's, but my Finnex ray2 covers my entire 28 euro bowfront, and then some, without issue. It also has great Par, enough for me to be able to grow DHG if I wanted. I actually haven't had an issue with anything growing since I changed to them.

Maybe for larger tanks, then it may be a problem, but I think they are perfect for anything under 30, that's all I've been able to test them on so far.


----------



## Gogee

Well I finally took the plunge last weekend and set up a sorority in my 23 gallon planted tank  Mostly crowntail girls, but 1 or 2 halfmoons as well - and they are gorgeous things! Greedy too :-D No aggression yet, but I'm keeping a watchful eye out.
The corys and the red cherry shrimp seem to be doing well too with the new neighbours :lol:
Just a couple of pics..


----------



## Gallium

@gogee

May I ask what plant you have there at the front mid-right?


----------



## Gogee

Gallium said:


> @gogee
> 
> May I ask what plant you have there at the front mid-right?


Gallium, it's called a Giant Cardamine


----------



## Gallium

Thanks muchly!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Gogee, your tank is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Gogee

carbonxxkidd said:


> Gogee, your tank is gorgeous!!!!


Thanks, I'm pretty happy with how it's planted at the moment but its taken a few months to get there!  I'm loving the girls, so full of character and colour:-D


----------



## keepsmiling

Beautiful Gogee!


----------



## petroman1185

nice setup


----------



## tilli94

So jealous. My sorority is a sad looking thing right now  can't wait to get new plants and do some picture taking


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

tilli94 said:


> So jealous. My sorority is a sad looking thing right now  can't wait to get new plants and do some picture taking


Me too!!!! I have two plants crap out on me. My floaters are thriving, though!!!! My snails disappeared completely, and I lost one of my algae eaters.


----------



## MistersMom




----------



## Tabby216

My first planted tank >.< I still need to learn how to place them because how am I going to vacuum clean without messing up the roots. Also I think I find a pond snail but took it out right away so it won't take over


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Spiffy!


----------



## Gallium

I'll go ahead and post my 10 gallon "extra plant/goldfish turtle fodder" tank. It currently houses Gallium (Until I purchase and scape a 5.5 for him), as well as two female and two male guppies, a handful of ghost shrimp and ramshorn and acute bladder snails. The guppies, shrimp, snails, and many of the plants are grown to feed my goldfish and turtles, and others are just extra or babies im growing out to use in other scapes. Not the prettiest tank, not scaped, and poor substrate, but it holds and grows plants and snails well enough so I'm happy. I keep the duckweed in one half the tank with the use of airline tubing and scoop out a handful for the goldfish and turtles once and a while. Allows more light to reach the rest of the plants.


----------



## AquaKai

Gallium- that tanks looks really good even if it is for getting food for your goldfish am turtle!

Here are my tanks, they all don't have bettas though:
5.5g (betta in here)








3G (betta in here)- working on this (yes there is one lonely plant in here)








10g (betta in here)








2.5g (dwarf puffer)-really need to fix this!








55g (South American Biotope)


----------



## aemaki09

Here's an updated pic of my 28 from a couple weeks ago, will post one from today when lights go on later, it's crazy how much plants grow in there after changing the lighting and adding co2!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tabby216

I'm so jelly of everybody's tank >.<

My 5 gallon set up for her highness Diva


----------



## LouiMon

This is from two days ago. I just bought a Willow Hygro plant, though and I'm trying to decide where to put it. 

I'd like to put it behind the pot, but I'm worried that it'll block the filter intake?


----------



## Kiara1125

Gallium, I LOVE your tanks!


----------



## Gallium

Thank you! 

A friend said I should be posting the whole tank and not just the water part. I didn't know if this thread extends to the filter too but I'll just post the whole tank anyways. 

I place plant clippings in the filter to root. Some of the plants have been in there for a year or longer haha.









To give an idea of how fast the plants grow, the narrow sword in the left corner has grown 2 new leaves since I took the other photo. The plants in this tank grow crazy fast, except for the java moss, which I can't ever seem to grow. I'l going to toss it in a few days I think, since it became infested with green algae in the jar I removed it from and I doubt it's going to bounce back from that.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I LOVE these Show and Tell threads! Get lots of ideas but...unfortunately, need a napkin for all the drooling. ;-)


----------



## Kiara1125

Gallium said:


> Thank you!
> 
> A friend said I should be posting the whole tank and not just the water part. I didn't know if this thread extends to the filter too but I'll just post the whole tank anyways.
> 
> I place plant clippings in the filter to root. Some of the plants have been in there for a year or longer haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give an idea of how fast the plants grow, the narrow sword in the left corner has grown 2 new leaves since I took the other photo. The plants in this tank grow crazy fast, except for the java moss, which I can't ever seem to grow. I'l going to toss it in a few days I think, since it became infested with green algae in the jar I removed it from and I doubt it's going to bounce back from that.


How well does that work for having plants take root? i have an intake filter, so it doesn't have a lid. It's giving me ideas.


----------



## Gallium

It works pretty well. The benefit is the plants I have are ammonium lovers so they polish up the water pretty well. The ones that have been in there for a long time have rooted into my media so it's pretty impossible to remove them now lol. Usually the plants that like conditions on the moist side are the ones that root the best, but I've rooted everything from mint to roses in my HOB's. I take the lids off all my HOB's because I stick pothos in them right away for the filter benefits. The roots of the plant can host beneficial bactera as well as cycle bactera so there's really no downside unless you have not enough stock and you end up with 0 nitrates. I've never had that happen (yet) though.


----------



## Kiara1125

My 10g community had 0 nitrates. There were TONS of plants in there. Rotala rotundifolia, dwarf green hygro, wisteria, java fern, rose sword, java moss, amazon frogbit, and duckweed.

So, are the plants that you have in the filter terrestrial?


----------



## Gallium

If you end up with 0 nitrates the plants in the filter will generally show it pretty quickly. I like to keep ~5ppm nitrates in my tanks for best growth but the amount of nitrates can range from 0-20 in a healthy tank usually. 

The plants are all terrestrial or semi-aquatic. I've got pohothos, arrowhead, philodendron, mondo grass, pace lily, and two young Bolbitis heteroclita in that particular filter right now. I had wandering jew and golden club but those were removed last week to make some rooting space for the bolbitis. I need to thin it out again, I'll probably cut back the pothos and remove some of the mondo grass bunches. 

Usually just about anything can be rooted in the filters but if you want something long-term you'll want to get semi-aquatics or terrestrials that can handle wet feet.


----------



## Kiara1125

Gallium said:


> If you end up with 0 nitrates the plants in the filter will generally show it pretty quickly. I like to keep ~5ppm nitrates in my tanks for best growth but the amount of nitrates can range from 0-20 in a healthy tank usually.
> 
> The plants are all terrestrial or semi-aquatic. I've got pohothos, arrowhead, philodendron, mondo grass, pace lily, and two young Bolbitis heteroclita in that particular filter right now. I had wandering jew and golden club but those were removed last week to make some rooting space for the bolbitis. I need to thin it out again, I'll probably cut back the pothos and remove some of the mondo grass bunches.
> 
> Usually just about anything can be rooted in the filters but if you want something long-term you'll want to get semi-aquatics or terrestrials that can handle wet feet.


Nice! I've actually been having a problem recently ... Ever since I moved my plants from my 10g community to my 20gL, I've kept the same lighting, yet the plants have all died off except the java fern and java moss. I'm not sure why they died. Is it the depth of the tank? My water quality is fine and everything is under control. Any advice to spark up my plants again? My myrio green and bacopa carolinia turned from flourishing and green to mushy and black. I'm not sure what happened or what I did wrong ...


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

What do you mean by same lighting? Do you have more watts? The depth of the tank makes a difference but you should have twice as many watts in a 20 than a 10... And it would make a difference in depth if its a 20 tall as opposed to a 20 long..


----------



## Kiara1125

Well, I transferred the hood over. lol My tank doesn't have a lid [not enough money, but I'm working on it]. I have 2 CFLs from Menard's. They're these types.









I'm not sure how much of a difference the depth is, but no matter how short or tall the plants are, they die regardless ...


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

If the hood for the 10 fits the 20 it's probably a 20 tall... Depth does make a difference and it'd be about twice as deep. However two 40watt bulbs is 2watts per gallon. I'd guess that lighting is your issue since its the only thing that changed.

What is your photoperiod (how long are your lights on each day)? Have you tried increasing that?

The only other thing I can think of is acclimation. With the plants being moved and then having to adjust to different lighting might cause an issue. But I'm not a plant expert so hopefully the questions I have asked will help someone else more knowledgable give you a better answer 

Edit: depth makes a difference because there's more water for the light to penetrate. It probably affects it regardless of the height of the plants.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Can you link the exact bulb that you would suggest for a 20H?


----------



## Kiara1125

Umm ... no. I need to buy a lid. It's a 20gL. I bought it from petsmart. The hood only covers the right side of the tank and it has to be at an angle to stay on. It covers the plants, but I need a lid so my fish don't jump and that the water doesn't evaporate as quickly. 3-5" in a week it goes down. 

My lights are on from 5:30 in the morning to 10:30 at night. I think I might have it on for too long since there's algae on the plants. It was never a problem in the 10g though. Same lights and time, different depth. Why?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Honestly I'm not sure if it makes a difference there since it says 40watt equivalent. I'd also ask someone more knowledgable on plants about watts per gallon for a deeper tank. (OldFishLady comes to mind.) But I know that you want 6500k daylight bulbs (I know those say daylight but I'm not sure if that means they are 6500k... I see the number 8000 on the side but the picture is blurry and I'm not sure what it's for).

Lol, I wish I could be more help but I don't want to give you misinformation since I'm not much of a plant person.

Edit: that's a crazy long time to have the lights on 0_0 I would message OFL and ask her, and maybe get some plexi glass to cover the other side of the tank for now. I also don't think the depth is much different from a 10 to a 20 long so it might be a different issue (acclimation?)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Kiara1125 said:


> Umm ... no. I need to buy a lid. It's a 20gL. I bought it from petsmart. The hood only covers the right side of the tank and it has to be at an angle to stay on. It covers the plants, but I need a lid so my fish don't jump and that the water doesn't evaporate as quickly. 3-5" in a week it goes down.
> 
> My lights are on from 5:30 in the morning to 10:30 at night. I think I might have it on for too long since there's algae on the plants. It was never a problem in the 10g though. Same lights and time, different depth. Why?


Different filter media? I know that algae can be introduced when there isn't enough BB to cover for it (or so I've read).

Also, Didn't OFL leave? I thought they just re-uploaded her stickies since there was such great information on them.


----------



## Kiara1125

OFL? Who's that? lol Anyways, yeah. I need the lights in order to wake up at 5am and I tend to stay up until 1-2am. I use the lights on the aquariums until I have the laptop's light to brighten up my room. xD I guess I can have them turn off when I leave for school [soon to be work]. Will that work?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Algae also has to do with balance between ferts, lighting, and CO2. If you don't wipe the algae off the plants they will be deprived of light, and usually photoperiods are only 8-12 hours.

Edit: OFL is OldFishLady and I have light timers for all my tanks due to a crazy schedule that differs by day


----------



## Kiara1125

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Different filter media? I know that algae can be introduced when there isn't enough BB to cover for it (or so I've read).
> 
> Also, Didn't OFL leave? I thought they just re-uploaded her stickies since there was such great information on them.


Well, I have an in-tank filter now, so I'd have to cut into the lid a bit. I know one difference is that my snails are gone. My goldfish ate them all. xD


----------



## Kiara1125

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Algae also has to do with balance between ferts, lighting, and CO2. If you don't wipe the algae off the plants they will be deprived of light, and usually photoperiods are only 8-12 hours.


How do I wipe off the algae without damaging the plants? It's hard with Myrio green ...

And same about the timer. 

Edit: I was just told that you can dip plants in hydrogen peroxide, because it kills the algae but somehow [it's magic! xD] doesn't kill the plants.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

The lights need to be off more than three hours, lol. 

Also, OFL is Old Fish Lady.


----------



## Kiara1125

My lights go off at 10:30. I get three hours of sleep. The fish get more sleep than I do! xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I don't have Myrio green but I rub the plants gently and let the water settle and then siphon the tank.

Um, like I said in my last edit, I just bought light timers for my tanks lol. Also I don't know if OFL left? I know Sakura8 isn't active anymore but she does reply to PMs. I haven't talked to OFL in awhile but I'm not sure who else is more knowledgable with plants. Maybe Byron? I can't remember. There ARE other mods who are active on the TFK forums. I would maybe go there in the plant section.


----------



## Kiara1125

Yeah, I can't wipe off myrio green.


----------



## Gallium

I keep snails to keep the diatoms and detritus off the leaves. Snails get a pretty bad rap but quite unfairly..if you're having algae problems on the leaves I'd try some ramshorn, pond, or bladder snails. None of these snails will overpopulate unless you're overfeeding, and they're all easy to remove by hand if you need to. 

It could be the plants melted from the direct change of tank. Even with the same lighting, you'll have a difference in depth, which affects the amount of light that reaches the leaves. The wattage is less important than how much actual light reaches the leaves, which depends on the height of the tank, how far the lights are from the top of the tank itself, the wattage, and in some cases the color temp (but color temp is more about us enjoying the light, as the plants can grow in a much wider color temp than most of us use).

From what I understand, you're saying that you moved all the plants to the new tank right? If you exposed the roots, or there was a temperature or ph shock that can cause the plants to melt. If this the same tank that has 0 nitrates? 

Sorry, went to eat dinner.

Edit:
Hydrogen peroxide is used for killing BBA. It actually can kill the plants leaves if you leave it in the dip too long, but usually it's pretty harmless to them. You can use a syringe to squirt problem areas on plants you can't take out to dip, as hydrogen peroxide is harmless in its broken down form and it basically just turns into water.


----------



## Kiara1125

It's ok.

I had pond snails and they were GREAT with algae. I love them! My goldfish ate them all so I can't keep them in the tank. Nerites are too fat and lazy to eat algae off my plants.

I'm not sure what the nitrates of this tank is. The plants decreased over a period of months. The bacopa and myrio green were new. The myrio green died within a week. The temperature and pH were the same, so it can't be a shock. I transferred everything from the 10g to the 20gL. All my rotala died as well. My goldfish only eat dead plants, but they're becoming more abundant ...

How would you suggest squirting it onto the plants in the tank? I have a syringe.


----------



## Gallium

What were the symptoms as they died off? (yellowing, brown spots, curled tips, etc) because it could have been some kind of deficiency. I have a 55g goldfish tank and they eat all the snails soo, so I raise pond snails in buckets outside and once every two weeks or so I just dump a handful of them in the tank after feeding the goldfish and they clean up pretty well. The goldfish eat them off in 2-3 days or so but they usually get all the work done by then. Maybe try growing some in a spare bucket or two?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

That looks like my hornwort. I wiped the algae off the part that doesn't have leaves... I don't know if its more sensitive than hornwort? But when I ran my fingers down it, it removed a good amount of the algae. Some leaves fell off but it didn't kill it by any means. I know rotala indica is fragile but I still wiped algae off the stem and leaves without killing it. Snails will definitely help. I love my Nerite (they don't breed in freshwater) but ramshorns would be much smaller and could get into those little places.

Does anyone else think that a 17 hour photoperiod is way too long? 12 hours is the longest I w heard of.

Edit: I'm slow today obviously


----------



## Gallium

Ah. Yeah 17 hours is too long. If you aren't dosing, with that long of a photoperiod the plants are eating up all the co2 and nutrients and essentially are dying of starvation if they don't get enough.


----------



## Kiara1125

Hey, I think I might try that! I still have some left. 

Also, the symptoms were yellowing for the bacopa, drooping for the rotala, and just turning brown and fuzzy [with green algae] for the myrio green. I added some jungle val a few months back as well. It's not growing and the edges are turning choppy [like they're being nipped at, but they're not] and turning yellow from the bottom up.

So how long should my photoperiod be? Also, my myrio green will get the velvety dark green algae that stays on, so matter what. The leaves come off like you're wiping butter with your finger.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I think I'd reduce the photoperiod first to try to deal with the algae.


----------



## Gallium

Soounds like you may be missing some micro nutrients. Yellowing is usually a sign of growing too fast+not enough nutrients (either macro or micro), so you may want to consider dosing both macro and micro nutrients and you'll want a source of carbon. 

If your photoperiod is 17 hours long(or if you turn it on/off at different times for different lengths of time) the first thing you need to do is reduce it down to 8-12 hours max and keep the times they turn on and off consistent. A light timer will help a lot and they don't cost too much. Most likely this alone will solve the problems you're having.

Edit:

By velvety green, do you mean slimy-looking?
Does it look like this?


----------



## Kiara1125

I'm not sure what I mean. It looks like healthy, dark green grass. The type that everybody wants. It's soft to the touch and will grow long enough to flow in the current. I think it might be brush algae. That's what's all over my plants and only my plants. Still, I'll reduce it down to 8 hours. Maybe from 5:30am to 8:30am and then 5pm to 10pm? What specifically can I add? What can I buy for the nutrients?


----------



## Kiara1125

Gallium said:


> Soounds like you may be missing some micro nutrients. Yellowing is usually a sign of growing too fast+not enough nutrients (either macro or micro), so you may want to consider dosing both macro and micro nutrients and you'll want a source of carbon.
> 
> If your photoperiod is 17 hours long(or if you turn it on/off at different times for different lengths of time) the first thing you need to do is reduce it down to 8-12 hours max and keep the times they turn on and off consistent. A light timer will help a lot and they don't cost too much. Most likely this alone will solve the problems you're having.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> By velvety green, do you mean slimy-looking?
> Does it look like this?


Ewww ... no. xD It's brush algae.










How should I go about with the hydrogen peroxide? I also have GHA entangling with my java moss.


----------



## Gallium

Oh okay. Brush algae doesn't normally grow very long at all. The long hairy-looking stuff is usually hair algae. I used to get hair algae growing in my self sustaining tank where the flow was the highest. 

BBA is very tricky to get rid of. You can take out the fish and over-dose Excel to kill it off, you can do a blackout (which may kill the plants) or you can spot-treat it with peroxide. When you spot-treat, it'll turn red when it dies. 

You have to be really aggressive to get rid of BBA. Cut off any leaves that are very affected and treat those that can be salvaged. Reduce the photoperiod and don't dose any fertilizers unless you are overdosing Excel (but remove anything living first as the overdose of Excel will kill fish/invertebrates too, and remove your cycle media but keep the filter running). 

I'm currently dealing with a bout of BBA in a 10 gallon guppy grow out. I left the light on accident for 3 full days and now I've got to chop down a good 70% of the leaves. 

Fast growing plants like vals and swords will bounce back just fine from loosing most of their leaves so be generous with removing those and then go on with your preferred treatment method from there.


----------



## Kiara1125

I've had BBA for two years now. My java fern is still alive after having it for that long ... xD I can't salvage any leaves. Can I just dip everything in peroxide? Also, how would I do that? Just dip it in pure hydrogen peroxide?

Also, I've heard that "true" Siamese Algae Eaters eat BBA. Is this true?

EDIT: One more thing. I heard that when you squirt it on the plants that it bubbles. My goldfish would try to nibble at that. I don't think that they would be able to let it do it's work of staying on the plants and killing the algae.


----------



## Gallium

Sadly I don't have much to offer about the java moss, I can't ever get that to grow and the only bunch I have is infested with algae too and I'm probably just going to throw it out into the goldfish tank and let them have at it.

Edit:
Can you reduce the number of leaves on the java at least? For the peroxide, you dip it in 5/1 peroxide for about 5 seconds and then rinse the plant off. You'll want to repeat several times. You can spot-treat inside the tank with a syringe but you don't really want to use too much of it and I preffer treating outside the tank. 

Treating the algae itself is treating a symptom instead of a sickness though, if you reduce the photoperiod and maintain proper nutrient levels BBA and hair algae will die off on their own in a few weeks.

Edit2:
Most people suggest leaving the plant in for 30 minutes or so. I -personally- feel like this is too long and damages the leaves far too much, I like and have had great success with the dip-and-rinse method.


----------



## Kiara1125

My goldfish don't eat java moss. If anything, it'll get sucked up by the filter.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Slim confused lol. Does BBA refer to hair algae? And is it too long of a photoperiod that causes it? Lol (sorry I know it wasn't my question you were answering but thanks for your input, Gallium. I'm finding it interesting and might someday find it useful.)

Also I'm glad I got the light timers when I did, lol. I got them before I got live plants for my fish since sometimes I work mornings, sometimes evenings... Fish also don't have eyelids and need darkness to sleep so reducing your photoperiod would also be good for them.


----------



## Gallium

I should have clarified,the reason for removing fish from the tank BEFORE using peroxide on plants that can't be removed is because the peroxide will burn fish gills until it breaks down(after it breaks down it's relatively harmless, but not before), so after you dose plants that can't be removed, be sure to do a few water changes before replacing the fish. 

It's pretty hotly debated if true SAE will eat BBA. I've never had any firsthand accounts of them eating it, but I definitely wouldn't go out and buy one to remove BBA.


----------



## Gallium

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Slim confused lol. Does BBA refer to hair algae? And is it too long of a photoperiod that causes it? Lol (sorry I know it wasn't my question you were answering but thanks for your input, Gallium. I'm finding it interesting and might someday find it useful.)
> 
> Also I'm glad I got the light timers when I did, lol. I got them before I got live plants for my fish since sometimes I work mornings, sometimes evenings... Fish also don't have eyelids and need darkness to sleep so reducing your photoperiod would also be good for them.



BBA is black beard or black brush algae, it's normally short and compact and kind of grows in bushy shape. It usually appears when you have too long of a photoperiod mixed with too many nutrients. 

Sorry if some words are weird, I have problems with autocorrect and I end up with incorrect words that confuse people.


----------



## Kiara1125

Ok., but what do you mean by 5/1 peroxide?


----------



## Gallium

5 parts water to 1 part peroxide. Use the commercial 3% you can find at almost any big chain store for the dip. You can go as high as full 3% dip, but that concentration is known to kill even hardy leaves like anubias. 

If you want to dip the fine-leaved plants, use a 6/1 ratio. Make sure not to dip any of the plant's roots. It also helps to take a pair of tweezers to the plants and manually remove as much of the BBA as possible.

Edit: My goldies will absolutely devour java moss and hair algae. They pretty much gobble up anything I give them haha.


----------



## Kiara1125

Gallium said:


> BBA is black beard or black brush algae, it's normally short and compact and kind of grows in bushy shape. It usually appears when you have too long of a photoperiod mixed with too many nutrients.
> 
> Sorry if some words are weird, I have problems with autocorrect and I end up with incorrect words that confuse people.


Haha, I'm having the same issue. Auto correct. I have to constantly scour my typing for mistakes. lol

Still, I'm going to dip my plants in a tub of hydrogen peroxide [how many seconds or minutes should I leave it in for?] I'm not doing the roots, just the leaves. I'm going to rinse them off in a separate container of tank water and then put them back into the original tank. I'm going to reduce my photoperiod to 8 hours and I'm going to be aggressive with the BBA. How often should I treat my plants for it? Whenever it returns or doesn't die?


----------



## Kiara1125

Gallium said:


> 5 parts water to 1 part peroxide. Use the commercial 3% you can find at almost any big chain store for the dip. You can go as high as full 3% dip, but that concentration is known to kill even hardy leaves like anubias.
> 
> If you want to dip the fine-leaved plants, use a 6/1 ratio. Make sure not to dip any of the plant's roots. It also helps to take a pair of tweezers to the plants and manually remove as much of the BBA as possible.
> 
> Edit: My goldies will absolutely devour java moss and hair algae. They pretty much gobble up anything I give them haha.


Haha, nice about the goldfish.

I have 0.9% I believe.


----------



## Gallium

Ideally reducing the light period will ensure it doesn't come back, you shouldn't need to treat it after the first treatment. Be prepared for some leaf melt on finer plants, I like to use the more gentle ratio (6/1 or 7/1) to reduce the amount of melt but you'll likely still get some melt. Don't dip anything with leaves as delicate as anachris. 

I like to dip for 5 seconds, rinse well, and repeat a few times. Be sure to rinse the plants very very well at the end before replacing them. 

Before trying to treat the BBA, just see if reducing the photoperiod will kill it. You want to be as less invasive to the plants as possible and the treatment may not even be needed, so try giving it about 3 weeks after reducing the photoperiod and see if you reduce the BBA a lot. It's much easier on the plants and fish.


----------



## Kiara1125

Gallium said:


> Ideally reducing the light period will ensure it doesn't come back, you shouldn't need to treat it after the first treatment. Be prepared for some leaf melt on finer plants, I like to use the more gentle ratio (6/1 or 7/1) to reduce the amount of melt but you'll likely still get some melt. Don't dip anything with leaves as delicate as anachris.
> 
> I like to dip for 5 seconds, rinse well, and repeat a few times. Be sure to rinse the plants very very well at the end before replacing them.
> 
> Before trying to treat the BBA, just see if reducing the photoperiod will kill it. You want to be as less invasive to the plants as possible and the treatment may not even be needed, so try giving it about 3 weeks after reducing the photoperiod and see if you reduce the BBA a lot. It's much easier on the plants and fish.


Ok, I will. Thank you so much!  The BBA has pretty much killed and devoured my rose sword already ... I wonder how much of the LITTLE bit of myrio green will do. It's literally 1/4 of an inch long on a dead stalk. Can I cut it off, leave it to float in my 2.5 [like it's been doing] and then either try to treat or throw away the rest? It's just black and fuzzy everywhere. I think the plant is dead.


----------



## Gallium

I actually wouldn't treat the myrio, it's a little too fine-leafed and the treatment would probably kill it off. You can try putting it in a jar by itself and place it in a partly shaded area with a snail. It might bounce back from that. I had only one stem left of my microphylium sp. about 3" long and it grew back fantastically in a jar.


----------



## Kiara1125

Ooo! Ok! Can I put it in a rubbermaid container? Also, should I add some fish waste to help it grow after a while?


----------



## Gallium

Yup, you can stick it in just about anything as long as it gets some light. You can add fish waste, but if you toss in a few snails with it they do double duty, fertilizing the water column as well as cleaning up algae and diatoms on the plant and the container. Whenever I want to grow cuttings back that's usually the method I use.


----------



## Kiara1125

Cool, thank you. How much light should it get? I can set it by my window or away from it or next to my tank, etc.

Edit: Also, should I just cut off the baby and save it or keep a tiny bit of the stem that it's attached to?


----------



## Gallium

You don't want to overwhelm it with light since it's got BBA on it, so you'll want to go with pretty low lighting to start off with. You can set it away from the tank so it gets some of the tank's lighting but not too much. You can set it off about 2~ to the side of a sunny window too, or place it directly in a window and cover it with a semi-thick white sheet or cloth.


----------



## Kiara1125

Well, my tanks that are by the window [that actually aren't having an algae problem] are on a hope chest that's 3' off the ground. My 20 is on a custom made shelf that I attached to the wall using 3 triangle brackets. It's supposed to be able to hold 300lbs, and it's been doing ok for a year now. It did have two 10s on it. So maybe set it somewhere on the hope chest?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Lol now that you say something, I think that's what was in my brothers tank. He doesn't have live plants but he used to leave his lights on for 16-17 hours a day.

Then he left the tank in my room and I put it on a light timer and started doing water changes and its gone away.


----------



## Kiara1125

lol yeah.

And ... NOPE! I'm done for tonight. It's 1:46am and I see THIS crawling around ...


----------



## Senshine

Gross, looks like you have a silverfish there! They like the starch in book bindings haha. I love all the tanks so far, I wish I had some to show off.


----------



## Kiara1125

They're actually firebrats. So annoying! xD Still better than the house centipedes crawling around here ...


----------



## ao

peroxide treatment may also kill plants with simpler cell structures, such as riccia, duckweed(yay?) and other floaters, pellia, suswassertang, sags, vals.... etc (It also tends to melt my HM).


----------



## Gallium

Yep, I don't usually suggest peroxide treatment for the more delicate plants as the treatment tends to just kill them outright. You don't really need the treatment if you find the source of the imbalance and fix it.


----------



## Kiara1125

Ok, so I'll try the reduced photoperiod. I think I might try to spot treat a few of my hardier plants, though.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Second NPT with dirt+sand substrate. Hope he likes it!!!


----------



## Jexx

This is my planted tank 2 weeks ago when I first set it up. 








This is the tank Now 








20 Gallon
Black Tahitian Moon sand for Substrate. 
1 15 watt Flora Sun t8
Nutrafin Natural lant CO2 system (same as DIY)
Occasional Seachem Flourish Comprehensive

Flora: Rhubra Val, Amazon sword, Hygrophila Corymbosa, Hygrophila Agustifolia, Sunset Hygro, Ambulia, Bacopa Monnieri.
Fauna: Right now, 1 female Sunset Mickey Mouse Platy, 1 female Red twin bar Platy, one female White crescent Platy, 1 female neon blue cobra Guppy, 5 Orange guppy fry in the breeder box.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

OMG Jexx that looks amazing!!!


----------



## Jexx

I am pretty proud. its my first time!


----------



## Kiara1125

That's amazing!


----------



## VegasShimmer

*My Planted Tanks!*

I loved going through this thread and enjoyed seeing all of the different planted tanks. I wanted to share mine as well. They are all located in my office/library, and I enjoying looking at them as I do my homework or computer related stuff. 
I have two divided 10g tanks, one 5g, and one 6.6g (which sits in front of my desk). I love this new setup (and apparently, so does the cat!). Don't worry, she just likes to look, no touchy. I changed from a gravel to a mineral sand, and the plants have just taken off! The 5g and 6.6g are my newest tanks, which have only been up for a week or so. I just ordered a bunch of water sprite to fill in more on the 5g and 6.6g.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Absolutely gorgeous! So clean and clear. And I love the poster, too.


----------



## Kiara1125

Lovely tanks! I love the poster and I adore your chubster kitty. :3


----------



## VegasShimmer

Thanks Russell and Kiara! I just ordered some anacharis (?) as well, to replace the Kyoto plants when they start dying off. It's sad they aren't aquatic because I love the look! I think I have some ribbon plants that may leaving as well. Ugh! :/ And yes, she is quite the chubs of a cat at 16.5 lbs. Though, with regular vet check-ups, she's healthy as a horse.


----------



## Kiara1125

I had ribbon plant. I put the tips in the water and let the leaves stay on the top of the tank outside of the water [I didn't have a lid then]. I held them to the sides with rubberbands around them and attached to the corners of the tank. They grew quickly and then I just planted them, outside. They did amazingly well and fish water can really help plants.

Also, my cat, Whisper, is a chubby thing. Her brother is 8 lbs and she's god knows what. lol She's huge! xD

Randomness, I'm sorry, but I have to ... they were riled up on catnip and they were being weird, so I took a video. xD Whisper is the orange and white tabby and her brother, Harley, is the burnt orange manx. They are siblings and his tail was born all nubby. They're manx/maine **** mixes.  Also, my mom had them declawed, so they're not hurting each other or anything.


----------



## BettaFran

Here's my planted 6.6gal shelf tank. Black sand substrate. Several species of Amazon Swords (they're good to trail along surface of water. I just trim off leaves that get too. Big); Elodea; Java Fern on coconut just roll. Bogwood; IAL; MTS. Dose water column with API Leaf zone and CO2 booster once a week with 25% water changes. Filter is AquaClear 200 filled with three 300-size sponges with flow on lowest setting. Outflow baffled with plastic needlepoint piece. Light is 15W full spectrum daylight T-5 bulb.


----------



## keepsmiling

Great tanks everyone!


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's my boyfriend's 55g.






Random plants





Balthazar says hi :3


Balt and the plecos


Random catfish



[you can kinda see the striped raphael catfish to the far right behind the driftwood]



Sorry, I got carried away. xD That's it for my random photo dump!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

OMG I want that tank!!!


----------



## Kiara1125

xD That tank has been up and running for 5 years now. There's been soooo many different types of fish in that tank! It's so pretty though. I love staring at it and watching the fish.


----------



## VJM

I would suggest googling "one two punch" and algae. You will find a method that I have been very successful with. You will have to remove the fish to do it, but not for long. It should take care of what you have now. Then, if you reduce light and balance your fertilizer, and get a good clean up crew balance, you shouldn't have any more problems.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies




----------



## gorillakev

Nice


----------



## FishyFishy89

I swapped sides with my driftwoods in my 75 gallon. Good thing I did. The right side has more light penetration and I am seeing some growth in my java moss. YAY!


----------



## Patriot17

Here is my 20g long.


----------



## Kiara1125

... *zooms out a bunch* Pretty! xD

What is that plant in the front left corner that resembles mesh? I've been trying to figure out what type of plant that is, because I've been seeing it a lot recently.


----------



## Patriot17

It is a Madagascar Lace plant, and apologies for the gigantic picture, is there anyway to edit the post?


----------



## Kiara1125

Yes. Click the button that says edit on the bottom of your post on the far right. I think it's posts that are over 20 minutes old cannot be edited.


----------



## Nibblez

Feels like this really should be a sticky.
Heres my tank now that its no longer completely clouded or overrun by hair algae. Might have to reconsider the plants i have in there.


----------



## BettaFran

Here's Es' 6gal long shelf tank.


----------



## BettaFran

Oops! Forgot I already posted pic if Es' tank awhile back. Oh well, shows his new floating log, lol!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Nibblez said:


> Feels like this really should be a sticky.
> Heres my tank now that its no longer completely clouded or overrun by hair algae. Might have to reconsider the plants i have in there.



I really love your driftwood/plants on it. Makes it look like a tree. So awesome!


Here's my tank update. Got some hygro, wisteria, water sprite and a mystery red plant. Hoping to start injecting some CO2 next weekend!

























































BTW: that bubbler will get turned off when the CO2 get's turned on. I've got alot less floaters to worry about now.


----------



## ManInBlack2010

my 10g planted tank i started today! first time trying a planted tank and i'm crossing my fingers i don't kill all the plants. the soil is a mix of flourite and sand and i'm using the 'flourish' plant supplement. i had 50watts of regular bulbs in the lid my tank had and the lid had heated up in 20minutes and i didn't feel comfortable leaving it on. i took one light out until i can get fluorescents tomorrow. any tips for a newbie would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Kiara1125

My boyfriend just added some crypt to the 20gL that's going to be a sorority. I love it's colors! Unfortunately, he wants to torture me by getting a tank with pink gravel. Why?! xD


----------



## mushumouse

spent last weekend getting my new 4 gallon set up, trying for a "wild" sorta look (that i decided i loved after seeing some of the great tanks on here, so thanks guys)... now i just need a betta and a lid! i decided to try a bunch of new plants. so far it's just dwarf pennywort, golden creeping jenny and dwarf lilies- i hope they survive!


----------



## jesssan2442

mushumouse said:


> spent last weekend getting my new 4 gallon set up, trying for a "wild" sorta look (that i decided i loved after seeing some of the great tanks on here, so thanks guys)... now i just need a betta and a lid! i decided to try a bunch of new plants. so far it's just dwarf pennywort, golden creeping jenny and dwarf lilies- i hope they survive!


A white or light colored betta would look nice in that tank!!! a red one would look nice too!


----------



## aemaki09

Here's an updated pic of my overgrown 28! 
I've added a lot, removed a lot, started CO2c tried foreground plants, Etc.
I'm enjoying the look of it At the moment, but I'm sure that I'll change it up sometime soon again


----------



## Jexx

Here is my overgrown jungle. I trim it weekly and have fully planted another tank with just the trimmings lol


----------



## Jexx

My wild betta tank home to the elusive smaragdina Icarus


----------



## Flyby Stardancer

Just rearranged my tank, because I changed baffles and that changed where the light is in the tank, and because I just not new plants! 

Before...









And how it is now! 









The Rotala and Hygrophila angustifolia Are a bit kinked at the moment, but they should work themselves out as they settle in. 

And I have more of many of the plants in a 5 gallon bucket with a grow light, to grow out for the tank I'm in the process of setting up.


----------



## smiller1776

What up everybody I just set this one up today or last night depending


sory I figure out how to get the pic up


----------



## jeano

*Norman and Rico's home*


----------



## aemaki09

Jeano, I like it! What's your plant list? Looks like a lot of crypts and hornwort or Cabomba?


----------



## jeano

Hi Aemaki09. I had fun putting it together and my boys love it! 

Plant list includes:
2 java fern
2 anubias
4 amazon sword
2 argentine sword
hygrophilia polysperma stems
java moss
marimo balls
hornwort
anacharis

Here is my baby Tony Stewart's 2 gallon tank.


----------



## miscanon

My first planted tank! I really want to do one that's really heavily planted with cherry shrimp some day, too...


----------



## Kalari32

This is my tank 

I have jungle vals, dwarf sag, 2 anubias, one javafern, one crypt, duckweed, rotala, and some unknown ones


----------



## Kiara1125

Kalari, is that fake driftwood? Anyways, I love the terra cotta pot! I always have one (or several pieces in my case lol) in my tanks.


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's my newly arranged 10g.

*Flora*
Aponogeton hybrid
Bacopa caroliniana
Hornwort
Java fern
Java windelov
Melon sword
Moneywort
Myrio green
Rotala rotundifolia
Water sprite

*Fauna*
1 Otocinclus vittatus
3 Red cherry shrimp [1 male • 2 females]
2 Platies [1 male • 1 female]
1 Betta [Nyx (female)]
Ramshorn snails
Mylasian trumpet snails
Pond snails


----------



## Graceful

My plants have been growing! I'm thrilled at how fast my anacharis is growing. I keep planting the trimmings. Eventually I know I'll be doing some RAOKs 

I've just replaced my incandescent bulbs with fluorescent. So my plants should start growing faster now. Right?


----------



## Kiara1125

Yep! CFLs are soooooooo much better than incandescents. Your plants are going to flourish under the new light.


----------



## Graceful

Kiara1125 said:


> Yep! CFLs are soooooooo much better than incandescents. Your plants are going to flourish under the new light.


I'm so glad! I've been having a real nitrate problem, too, I was told changing the lighting (and therefore upping plant growth) would help with that.

EDIT: PS - LOVE your profile pic! I had rats, too. For five years. My last one passed last August.


----------



## Graceful

Double post, sorry!


----------



## smiller1776

*My 5Gal*

Just put this one together last night

http://www.fishtanks.net/fishtank.php?fishtank=10034


but do you get to pic to post and not the link? any help feedback would be great please


----------



## smiller1776

here in my 5gal. I just put together yesterday and last night, sory I only know how to put the link up.

http://www.fishtanks.net/fishtank.php?fishtank=10034


----------



## Graceful

smiller1776 said:


> Just put this one together last night
> 
> http://www.fishtanks.net/fishtank.php?fishtank=10034
> 
> 
> but do you get to pic to post and not the link? any help feedback would be great please


Look above the box where you type your post. You will see a gray area, with a bunch of icons. Click on the one on the middle/right that's a picture of some mountains - a window will pop up. Enter your link and voila!


----------



## Viva

All these tanks are great! Live plants really make a tank look so much better imo.

My ten gallon tank now. Most of the crypts died on the left side of it so I put in some purple cabomba and rotala wallichi to see if it would survive. So far the cabomba is growing fast and the rotala is doing okay in the back near the driftwood but as you can see it's getting pretty sad looking in the front right. I'm going to move it right after this post, lol:



The sorority tank. I bought a red tiger lotus and put it in the center of the tank. It's growing like a friggin weed. The tanks only been set up for 3 weeks and I just added about half the plants in it last week. The tiger lotus is gorgeous and the picture doesn't show off it's true beauty here but it's grown 5 huge leaves in less than 3 weeks. It's doing amazing! Also, one leaf has made it to the surface and turned into a green lily pad for the girls to frolic on! It's adorable  It does shade a lot of the plants below it though. So far it hasn't been a problem and I figure I can just cut the leaves off and a new one will grown within 2 seconds anyways lol. The grass is micro sword (added last week) with some dwarf sagittaria in there. On the left is a Red Rubin sword (added last week, and some of it's leaves are browning. Not sure if I should just remove them or see if they'll recover ??), there'e 2 dinky stems of ludwigia, one cryptocoryne parva that had melted in the last tank so it's just one tiny leaf that you probably can't even see, some anubias frazeri and anubias barteri tied to the driftwoods, octopus plants in the back which is a long grassy plant, Brazilian pennywort (added last week), Cryptocoryne spiralis (which I'm starting to think it's not because it doesn't really look like it, it's the longer green grass seen on the front left), purple cabomba (which is doing pretty good, it's growing taller already), and rotala wallichi which I got for kicks to see if I can keep it alive. So far it's doing okay with my dual t5 lighting, CO2 "Natural Plant System" but I'm using my own yeast/sugar/water mix to produce the CO2 instead of buying the packets, and Seachem Flourish.


----------



## Graceful

Viva, your tanks are *gorgeous!* How many fish are in your second tank? Looks like a sorority to me, but I can see tons of fish!


----------



## Viva

Thank you Graceful. There's 16 female bettas total but 5 are floating in cups. Two because they are too small and 3 because they were being a little too aggressive, so I'm going to see if letting them float for a few days will help. There's also 4 corydoras in there at the bottom somewhere.


----------



## Kiara1125

Viva, they're gorgeous!

Smiller, just put put the image URL here[/*img] only, leave the * out. No spaces anywhere. Alright? Here's your tank.

[img]http://www.fishtanks.net/aquariums/photos/304b9d188260ada2a9d2bc113452559e_full.jpg


----------



## Graceful

Viva said:


> Thank you Graceful. There's 16 female bettas total but 5 are floating in cups. Two because they are too small and 3 because they were being a little too aggressive, so I'm going to see if letting them float for a few days will help. There's also 4 corydoras in there at the bottom somewhere.


:shock: Holy moly! That's HUGE! I've only ever heard of 4-6 girls in a sorority. I guess I learn something every day.


----------



## ShadyLex

Very proud of my set up ^^


----------



## Kiara1125

Graceful said:


> :shock: Holy moly! That's HUGE! I've only ever heard of 4-6 girls in a sorority. I guess I learn something every day.


Check out Deanna01! She has girls in the high 20s or low 30s. I forget. Still, they're all from AB too, so they look epic!


----------



## Viva

Yeah I believe the MINIMUM is 4 - 6 females.


----------



## aemaki09

Graceful said:


> :shock: Holy moly! That's HUGE! I've only ever heard of 4-6 girls in a sorority. I guess I learn something every day.


That's because most people only keep a 10 gallon sorority. At one point my 28 was a sorority only and I had 18 girls in it. Now I've moved everyone from there into a 29 but only have 8 girls, sold the rest. 





I'm working on rescaping all my tanks right now, well all of my planted ones, so be ready for new pics of mine!


----------



## Kiara1125

Well, I have 3 females and they're doing great. No nipped fins at all. Course, they're in a 20gL.


----------



## tlatch89

3 Gallon, bulbs were planted a few weeks ago, should be nice looking in about a month.


----------



## Kiara1125

Kiara1125 said:


> Here's my newly arranged 10g.
> 
> *Flora*
> Aponogeton hybrid
> Bacopa caroliniana
> Hornwort
> Java fern
> Java windelov
> Melon sword
> Moneywort
> Myrio green
> Rotala rotundifolia
> Water sprite
> 
> *Fauna*
> 1 Otocinclus vittatus
> 3 Red cherry shrimp [1 male • 2 females]
> 2 Platies [1 male • 1 female]
> 1 Betta [Nyx (female)]
> Ramshorn snails
> Mylasian trumpet snails
> Pond snails


Forgot to mention that I have purple cabomba in there. It's taking over the right side. lol


----------



## rducky

Hi, new to the forums 
Just planted my daughter's tank today. She's 2 and got a fish for her birthday. It's her job to feed him (with supervision) and I do the rest.

5 gallon tank with aquaclear mini filter and a heater.
One 10 watt CFL bulb and one incandescent (which I will replace...wanted to make sure the CFL was going to fit)
Java fern
Java moss on the driftwood
2 kinds of anubias, not really sure of the exact names. One is currently flowering.
One blue and white betta named Letters


----------



## aemaki09

Here's my update


----------



## Graceful

rducky said:


> Hi, new to the forums
> Just planted my daughter's tank today. She's 2 and got a fish for her birthday. It's her job to feed him (with supervision) and I do the rest.


How sweet!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Here's my planted tank. 75 gallon. Planted is narrow leaf hygro, cobomba, corckscrew val, ludwiga, ruffled sword, wistera and java moss. Floating is water sprite, salivna, asian water grass and duckweed. Still need to get some Java Fern, Anubias........and I'm sure I'll find more xD


----------



## Viva

Gorgeous tank! I wish I had the space, time, energy and finances to keep a large tank such as that


----------



## FishyFishy89

Thanks! I've just started injecting some CO2, so hopefully the plants will fill in some more. I'm already seeing quite a bit of growth


----------



## Viva

Nice! I've also just started injecting CO2 into both my tanks...still learning about nutrients and what each plant actually needs. I still don't have a set schedule on dosing ferts and CO2 either...just all trial and error here lol. They can be just as tricky as keeping the fish alive >_<


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'm using a DIY CO2 generator rated for a 20 gallon. I have low lights, so I didn't want to get too complicated. It is defused via my powerhead on the left side. I dose my fert 3 days after my WC day.


----------



## Viva

I have the CO2 "Natural plant system" from Nutrafin but I just use my own yeast/water/sugar combo to produce the co2. I just use the canister and the bubble holder thingy that it came with. I just dose Excel in my other tank. Hopefully I don't kill anything! LOL


----------



## aemaki09

I have a pressurized paintball co2 system. Best purchase I've ever made, regardless of how expensive it is. With it my plants grow at more than double the rate and have to do a trimming once a week rather than once every 3. Pretty awesome stuff. Been running without it the last couple weeks because I haven't had time to go to the store to get a refill though lol


----------



## Viva

You mean like it's made for a paintball gun? Sounds intriguing.


----------



## aemaki09

Viva said:


> You mean like it's made for a paintball gun? Sounds intriguing.


The tank is a paintball co2 tank, I have an adaptor for it and the rest is made for a planted aquarium. It's what most people do for CO2 since buying a 20oz paintball tank is cheaper than buying a 5lb, and much easier to find a refill station for 
Here are some pictures

The tank, the blue bolt thing is the adaptor









Up aqua regulator with solenoid









Check valve and hideous bubble counter, I have gone through so many prettier glass ones that I finally gave up and stuck with my trusty plastic one









The diffuser, a nano ceramic one with bubble counter integrated, but I can't see it so I don't use it for counting. It's a pretty nice diffuser, gets the job done in my 28 nicely









Drop checker, I used to have a UP AQUA plastic style but it was an eye sore









Also, for anyone using CO2, what do you guys use in your drop checker? Tap/distilled water with your drop checker solution, OR do you use 4dKh?

I personally use 4dkh reference solution because I have been told way too many times that just using water in insanely inaccurate, but what are your thoughts? Notice a difference?


----------



## FishyFishy89

What is a drop checker for?


----------



## Viva

That looks like a cool set up Aemaki, it's way over my head though. I barely can make the yeast/sugar mix correctly lol. I would have never though about paintball CO2 but it makes perfect sense to use it if it's cheaper. Maybe one day when I get a bigger tank I will go with a high-tech planted tank if everything goes well with this one.


----------



## aemaki09

Fishy: to make sure that you don't have too much co2 in your tank. It's pretty much a necessity when running co2. It turns blue when you don't have enough, a green color when it's a good amount, and yellow when you have too much. When you have too much it'll suffocate your fish.


Viva: running pressurized co2 is a LOT simpler, but more expensive. Rather than having to do a yeast-sugar mix daily all you have to do is get a paintball tank filled every few weeks. Plus you can turn it off at night/put it on a timer, decide how much flow you want and put it to the point you want a lot easier...I never ran DIY because it seemed so risky to me, but from everything I've read, which was months of research, pressurized is the best way to go
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89

Ah, I'm only running a small amount of CO2, so I doubt it would ever been too much. The generator I am running is rated for a 20 gallon and it's on a 75 gallon.


----------



## Viva

aemaki09 said:


> Fishy: to make sure that you don't have too much co2 in your tank. It's pretty much a necessity when running co2. It turns blue when you don't have enough, a green color when it's a good amount, and yellow when you have too much. When you have too much it'll suffocate your fish.
> 
> 
> Viva: running pressurized co2 is a LOT simpler, but more expensive. Rather than having to do a yeast-sugar mix daily all you have to do is get a paintball tank filled every few weeks. Plus you can turn it off at night/put it on a timer, decide how much flow you want and put it to the point you want a lot easier...I never ran DIY because it seemed so risky to me, but from everything I've read, which was months of research, pressurized is the best way to go
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It just seems more complicated because of all the parts and pieces. I would have no clue how to set it up.


----------



## aemaki09

Fishy- I run 1bps on my 28 and still get into yellow by the evening in an extremely heavily planted tank, so you might still want one. You never know until you check. You can get a cheap plastic one like I had on amazon for like $5

Viva: you don't need any more parts than what you run on DIY, a tank, regulator, co2 proof tubing, a bubble counter, and diffuser. Plus a drop checker. Practically the same as far as I know. My whole set up including tanks cost me $150 and the regulator was the majority, $89 buy you can get cheap ones without the solenoid for like $20
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viva

I see...I'll have to look into it then because I'm kind of sick of mixing all the DIY ingredients like every 2-3 weeks. Thanks for the help!


----------



## aemaki09

Viva said:


> I see...I'll have to look into it then because I'm kind of sick of mixing all the DIY ingredients like every 2-3 weeks. Thanks for the help!


Wow! Only that often?
Everyone I talk to has to mix it atleast 3x a week! But, I'm sure if to we're to get a pressurized system it'd be less often, at 3bps my tank lasts 10-14 days, so at 1 or less it'd be over double that.


----------



## Viva

Yeah mine bubbled for about 2 - 3 weeks and I haven't even replaced it yet. Just been dosing Excel instead because I'm lazy =p I think if you put more yeast it will bubble faster but not last as long, but if their is less yeast it will bubble slower but for a longer period of time.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yup, I make a new mixture every 2-3 weeks as well. Some wait until the bubble counter gets yucky or bubbles stop appearing. But I'd rather replenish and give fresh CO2.


----------



## aemaki09

Viva; I can't remember, what size tank is yours? I run both my CO2 and API co2 booster. Was thinking about buying a gallon of gluteraldehyde, which is the active ingredient of excel and making my own rather than buying a new bottle every month. Buying 1 gallon makes 2 gallons at the same strength as excel, and can be dosed the same as excel once watered down with distilled water 1:1 and runs about $22 on amazon, 2 gallons for the price of 2 bottles. Only issue is that it has to stay in an opaque bottle or else it will be useless

Fishy; you have it on a 75 right? If so, then you probably aren't putting enough co2 in to really make a difference if it lasts that long. This is where a drop checker would come in handy. IMO why run it if there isn't going to be a difference?


----------



## FishyFishy89

aemaki09 said:


> Fishy; you have it on a 75 right? If so, then you probably aren't putting enough co2 in to really make a difference if it lasts that long. This is where a drop checker would come in handy. IMO why run it if there isn't going to be a difference?


Actually, I've seen quite a difference since starting the CO2 generator.


----------



## ao

why so many??? that is odd! I've heard wine yeast lasts longer, like a month or something.



aemaki09 said:


> Everyone I talk to has to mix it atleast 3x a week!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Viva

aemaki09 said:


> Viva; I can't remember, what size tank is yours? I run both my CO2 and API co2 booster. Was thinking about buying a gallon of gluteraldehyde, which is the active ingredient of excel and making my own rather than buying a new bottle every month. Buying 1 gallon makes 2 gallons at the same strength as excel, and can be dosed the same as excel once watered down with distilled water 1:1 and runs about $22 on amazon, 2 gallons for the price of 2 bottles. Only issue is that it has to stay in an opaque bottle or else it will be useless
> 
> Fishy; you have it on a 75 right? If so, then you probably aren't putting enough co2 in to really make a difference if it lasts that long. This is where a drop checker would come in handy. IMO why run it if there isn't going to be a difference?


My tank is 28 gallons. 30" x 12" x 18"


----------



## SeaKnight

I really need to get a new camera, cause picture quality is hit or miss with this dang phone. Usually miss :roll:


----------



## FishyFishy89

I reorganized my plants and trimmed some of my hygro/split my wisteria for the left corner.


----------



## asu1776

Here's a photo of my new planted 10G betta tank. After a long arduous time spent trying to cycle the tank (I went through every mistake possible), it's up and running and looking pretty good!


----------



## Janan

asu1776, your tank is beautiful!!


----------



## Janan

fishy, your tank is beautiful! Good job of thinning out.


----------



## Viva

WOW that looks soooo amazing asu! JEALOUS!


----------



## kelskels12

Man, there are some awesome tanks in this thread!! Here's the tank I've had for the past year, a 5.5 gallon that is only inhabited by my unnamed male CT.

Front view:








Side view:








Really want to try experimenting with soil or sand soon, especially in my 10 gallon! :-D


----------



## Likuid300

Really cool tanks here!!!
Here's my 10g. 
No co2. 
25w GE dome light. 
Eheim canister.


----------



## asu1776

Thanks for the comments! 

Kelskels12, what is that lacey plant that you have there.

Likuid, is that riccia on the drift wood? That's awesome!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here is my planted killifish tank. At the moment the plants are sort of positioned wherever as I have to lay some substrate down and figure out what I want to do with everything. 










I have the following plants in this tank -
Bolbitis
'Mini' java fern
Anubias nana
Mini pellia
Peacock moss
Fissidens
Subwassertang
Java moss

I meant to get a closer/better photo but my camera is still on the charger.


----------



## Likuid300

Likuid, is that riccia on the drift wood? That's awesome![/QUOTE]


It's Peacock moss. Super easy to grow. It looks like Christmas moss actually, I just did a huge trim on it. Thanks!'


----------



## BlueInkFish

wow! looks beautiful littlebettafish btw what tank is that a mr aqua brand ?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

It's either that or a YiDing brand tank (basically OEM ADA tanks). The tank is set up more for the comfort of my killies rather than to be a proper scape so it looks rather chaotic. 

However, the plants are thriving and my bolbitis has been sending new leaves off everywhere. 

I am hoping that the peacock moss will cover up the two ceramic tiles in there and make sort of a nice carpet at the front.


----------



## BlueInkFish

oh, well it looks so beautiful i would call it a scape !!


----------



## feralhound

Got a 2.5 gallon minibow from a coworker (hence the horrible scratch marks on the front), and decided to start a small experimental NPT a few months ago. I've clipped it a couple times since. Future home of maybe an ADF :] The only thing was I replaced the Anubias because it was getting too crowded. 









new 10 gallon divided npt going for about 3 weeks now, I believe. I just added Gator after a week and a half of having it set up, he's loving his new digs! Photos taken last week, since then the Wisteria and Lobelia has really grown, and the Anubias is flourishing in its new tank as well. Anyone have any suggestions on what other plants I could add that wouldn't look bad? (I do have a bit of an algae problem, I added some rocks from my cichlid tank to help it cycle, turns out it also had some algae that I missed on them. But I don't mind the look that much)









I don't have much on the other side because I have yet to find another working 15watt florescent bulb. All 3 Wal-Mart's I've gone to don't have them in stalk. And when I do get them, they don't work.


----------



## Emmalee01

Here's my planted bowl, any advice on other plants that might look nice in here? Think it looks a bit bare at the mo!

P.s cool tanks feralhound. Wish we had moss balls in NZ


----------



## kelskels12

asu1776 said:


> Kelskels12, what is that lacey plant that you have there.



It's a java fern! I googled it to double check (I bought it over a year ago) and apprently it comes in a regular and lace variety! It has little baby ferns come off it all the time that are usually lace, but it has produced a normal type off shoot too, which confused me greatly :shock:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Anubis or a small sword would make a nice center plant for your bowl.


----------



## asu1776

@emmalee. How's the lighting for the bowl and how often do you plan to change the water? It might be hard having to root plants again and again, but you can try some anacharis or other low light stem plants which can float at surface and thrive.


----------



## Aquaken

*type of substrate*

I am new to this site. Can anyone tell me what types of soil, gravel etc i should be using for a first time planted aquaruim

Thnx.


----------



## smiller1776

*advice pls, or a link to the right fourm*

I have some instant Ocean reef accelerator. It has in it, calcium ,magnesium , strontium ,iodine & "trace elements", could this be applied to a fresh water planted guppy tank. thanks


----------



## Nicci Lu

My new and improved 20L, converted from a Walstad tank. It now has Eco-Complete fine grade, with a thin layer of peat at the bottom. I also splurged and got some new plants.  The only thing I still have left to do is put some moss on the coconut cave, but I'm waiting for my LFS to get some Christmas moss in.


----------



## FishyFishy89

smiller1776 said:


> I have some instant Ocean reef accelerator. It has in it, calcium ,magnesium , strontium ,iodine & "trace elements", could this be applied to a fresh water planted guppy tank. thanks


uhhhh NO. It is called "Instant Ocean" for a reason. Do NOT apply to any freshwater tank.


----------



## Deanna01

I put together a lightly planted Spec V for a new addition today. Nothing fancy, but Griff seems quite happy in it.


----------



## FishyFishy89

It cute. And it will soon blossom up!


----------



## Emmalee01

FishyFishy89 said:


> Anubis or a small sword would make a nice center plant for your bowl.


Thanks,
I think I will eventually get an anubis nana (think thats the name). For now I've planted a mystery plant from my other tank (any ideas what it might be?) 
here's a pic:









Also a pic of my other tank:









And current set up:


----------



## Viva

Love the tanks and the setup! They're so pretty!


----------



## feralhound

I always envied planted betta bowls, gorgeous Emmalee!


----------



## Saber

I am loving these planted tanks! I can't wait until my 45gal is cycled so I can get started. =)


----------



## MattsBettas

Tanks don't need to be cycled to be planted. Plants actually help with cycling, especially with fish in cycles.


----------



## keepsmiling

a couple weeks before


----------



## FishyFishy89

I think I finally have everything in it's place. Now for the hygro to grow some more/take out those fake plants on the right! And find some java fern/anubias to fill in that empty void in the front!


----------



## FishyFishy89

My sword needs to hurry up and get bigger. My hygro is soon going to engulf it xD


----------



## ilykadothechacha

Here are my two planted tanks. They arent as pretty as a lot of the tanks I've seen on this thread. 

Here's Alpha's 10 gallon tank. He shares his home with an albino BN pleco, ghost shrimp, a few mystery snails (i might move them to the other tank), and a few assassin snails since I ended up with some pond snails.









And here is my newest tank. I actually just got a dragon scale crown tail betta for this tank. I think I'm going to name him Spike. Its just him and a bamboo shrimp and pond snails. 









And I just have to show off my new little guy. Hes gorgeous! 









Now I want to start another 10 gallon, but I'm pretty sure my boyfriend wouldn't be happy about it. Lol


----------



## Saber

Oooh, beautiful tanks everyone! I cannot wait to start my own npt.


----------



## Emmalee01

I've added some new plants to my bowl- is it looking a bit crowded? I think its getting to look a bit hap-hazard. By the way keppsmiling, I love your first tank!


----------



## Viva

I love the way the bowl looks! Very pretty.


----------



## TakingthePlunge

*The minions have discovered the Tardis!!!!!*

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=10793&pictureid=81426











This is my 10 gal sorority. This isn't the whole tank, obviously, but I wanted to show off the detail. You can see "ugly fish" swimming in the middle (that blueish/brownish blob). There are 4 girls in this tank. ^_^ They seem to be prety happy.


----------



## OrangeAugust

Here's my 55 gallon sorority/community tank.
plants:
Amazon sword
Argentine sword
micro sword
water wisteria
Anubias
red ludwigia
duckweed

livestock:
6 female bettas
9 neon tetras
6 zebra danios
5 julii cories
3 Oto cats (I know I should get one or two more. The 4th one I bought was DOA)
3 amano shrimp
numerous ramshorn snails
My bettas ate all my pond snails 
I also have a ton of MTS but I never see them anymore unless I look in the middle of the night.


----------



## OrangeAugust

keepsmiling, your tanks are awesome!


----------



## MattsBettas

Just planted NPT... It better fill in quick.


----------



## miscanon

So my anubias and amazon sword are doing well, and my java fern's thriving... though it's done something weird. I don't understand what it's doing. Leafception?


----------



## 10asartin

miscanon said:


> So my anubias and amazon sword are doing well, and my java fern's thriving... though it's done something weird. I don't understand what it's doing. Leafception?


That is normal, it is how they spread. It sprouts baby leaves and roots from the little brown nodules on the underside of the parent leaves, which will eventually break away.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Grats on your mother plant!


----------



## JustinieBeanie

I always find this thread with these beautiful planted tanks both inspiring and jealousy inducing! :lol:


----------



## percyfyshshelley

MattsBettas said:


> Just planted NPT... It better fill in quick.
> View attachment 203098


Nice tank Matt! I'll bet it will be a jungle soon!


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol well, I'm pretty frustrated with it (and lots of other things :roll right now. There is no new growth and the majority if the plants are melting, especially the wisteria and hygrophila 'siamensis'... They better perk up, plants are expensive!


----------



## Graceful

Recently did a huge cleaning and replaced the gravel with sand. So beautiful! I am so happy with it.

Anacharis
Anubias
Water wisteria
Java fern
Amazon swords, that may or may not be dying...
Java moss, tied down and a clump floating
Frogbit
Riccie flutans
Dwarf water lettuce
And one tiny, adorable moss ball!

And I STILL want more plants! Hahaha.


----------



## JamieL

I just changed my 5.5 gallon over from sand substrate to soil and more planted...I haven't added livestock yet, I feel like something's not right yet. I don't know. It seems so crowded, but I guess it's not, right? It just seems that way because the plants take up a lot of the open swimming room he had before? And one of the swords I bought is already too tall, the leaves are out of the water. Is that ok, or should I move it to a larger tank?

Currently in there: 2 anubias, one melon sword, one rubin sword, anacharis, micro sword, Brazilian penny wort, water sprite, cabomba, java moss and a small moss ball. Did I overdo it? Plants were cheap, and I already had the anacharis and cabomba, it was growing like a weed so I propagated it from the other tank, and I still have a big pile I didn't plant/place yet. One stem of cabomba I pulled out was literally 4 feet long.


----------



## JamieL

Oh wait, now that I actually put the hood and lights on it doesn't look too crowded at all :lol:

I still see dirt getting kicked up when I move things or add water, but then the water clears in a few minutes, is that ok? And I can't seem to get all the floating bits of dirt that stick to the sides, is that ok? Will it eventually work itself out, or, just keep picking it out as I go? I'm going to wait a couple hours before I put my betta and mystery snail back in. There's already at least two hitchhiker pond snails I found when prepping the plants, I just flicked them into the tank last night. I saw one cruising up the glass a minute ago.


----------



## FishyFishy89

It is recommended to "cap" the soil with either gravel or sand. This will help keep your water from becoming "muddy" like.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I did quite a bit of work on my angel tank yesterday. Including swapping the spot for my canister filter/changing the places of my output/input AND changing the spot of my CO2 diffuser, which made me what to reorganize the entire tank. Only plants that didn't move was the cobomba, ludwiega sword/half the hygro stems.

I plan to trim/plant my hygro around the logs and make them more appealing to my pleco, shrimps and future school of cories.


----------



## JamieL

It's capped with black sand


----------



## FishyFishy89

Okay, I thought I saw sand, but I wasn't sure. It will get kicked up if there's alot of water movement or fussing with the plants. Kinda, nearly, unavoidable.


----------



## JamieL

Eh I figured. Probably from me just planting, then uprooting and replanting some i guess.


----------



## tlatch89

My plants have really started growing after adding flourish root tabs and comprehensive fertilizers. Edward enjoys the jungle.


----------



## MattsBettas

tlatch89, is that a NPT?


----------



## tlatch89

It's all live plants but uses gravel and root tabs for substrate. I think naturally planted means you have to have dirt?


----------



## MattsBettas

Yes, dirted. It kinda looks like it in the picture. I was just wondering because I just set up a NPT and if you were getting good results with flourish, I would try it.


----------



## tlatch89

What kind of dirt did you use? Did you put sand on top? I'm just scared of turning the water brown lol.


----------



## MattsBettas

I used miracle grow organic potting *mix* (not soil). Good results so far, but need more time to see any decent growth since the plants are still adjusting. I capped it with small diameter gravel and it works, but sand is fine too. 

The water is kinda brown but it should go away with time and the tannins that make it brown are good for fish.


----------



## jadaBlu

If you want great detail directions and plant info for a planted tank check out this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Ecology-Plant...d=1378956761&sr=1-1&keywords=The+planted+tank

They have a kindle edition you can put on your computer. I used Organic Miracle Grow, pool filter sand that they sell at Walmart in the garden section. I put a little natural gravel on top of the sand but not so much that the sand doesn't peek through. So far so good!


----------



## SeaKnight

Not a Betta tank but still planted


----------



## asu1776

Wonderful planted tanks everyone! I recently read somewhere on a forum that once you start buying plants for your tank, it sucks you into this ever growing fascination to fill all those nooks and crannies. Haha! I was looking back about a year back or so when I first decided to set up an aquarium. Here is a picture of what it looked like from the very beginning.



Which then became this.



And then this...



Until it completely overgrew and became this mini jungle!



Unfortunately after this point, something went wrong in the system which caused everything to crash. My shrimps, snails, fish, and plants slowly died away as ammonia was rising up way too fast. I believe the root cause was excessive dosing of Amquel+ which locked up the ammonia, starving my bacteria and destroying my biological filtration, causing ammonia to skyrocket. The plants started to die as nitrogen was no longer available due to the biological filtration stalling. At this point I decided to tear down the system instead of trying to sift through the half dead plants and start almost completely fresh with this picture below.



Again, I started to acquire more and more plants, buying them from online sellers and really spending the time to learn how to maintain the right parameters for a healthy tank. After all this time of learning and having fun, this is what my tank looks like now! Probably one of the most awesome things to come home to after a long day at work.



And here are the two bettas that inhabit the tank. The red one was the intentional buy. The seller was kind enough to ship me another halfmoon for free! Not sure where I can house him so I'm trying to find him a good home.



Some red cherry shrimps I've added to the tank to keep it look interesting. I'm hoping their strength in numbers will breed an algae-busting population of shrimp minions.



Just wanted to share the journey. If you ever want to shoot for the stars with a planted tank, I promise you it can be very hard, as there are a lot of things to learn and digest, but once you get the hang of it, it quickly turns into an awesome, beautiful pastime.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Maybe find a way to split your log/put a divider in there?

I wonder if Home Depot would be happy to split it for free? then again, they split so many woods I'd be afraid of harmful woods leeching into your tank.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Asu1776, the 'evolution' of your tank is beautiful! And yes, once you get into plants, you DO get sucked in. There's no way out either! :lol:


----------



## peachii

That tanks to pretty to divide! Now that you have all the kinks worked out ... it's time for MTS ... multiple tank syndrome to kick in. Really, don't fight it, there is no winning . After all you need a place to put the new betta and all your plant clippings. haha. That's how it starts.

And it's called collectoritis. I have it badly. Plants are just so fun, pretty and a joy to have. I've always killed every plant i've had until we got them for the aquariums. So glad to be able to grow something that doesn't die immediately.


----------



## RowdyBetta

updated pic! A few of my water wiseria is still hanging on for dear life. I removed the leaves that were too far gone from the brown hair algae.


----------



## asu1776

@Rowdybetta and peachii. Planted tanks are so addicting indeed. I'm sucked in a little too deep. I have already begun shopping for another tank to fill some empty space in the living room with the exact alternative purpose of planting my cuttings since I hate to waste good plants. Hopefully my case of MTS won't have me replacing complete walls of my place with giant fish tanks. Haha! Then again...that would be pretty sick!!! 

Btw, nice planted tank Rowdybetta! I like the ying and yang feel to it. Light colored betta and dark substrate vs dark colored betta and light substrate. They are brothers from two different worlds.


----------



## Elsewhere

30 gallon, containing:
Gold Gourami
7 Gold Barbs
5 Albino Cories
4 Otocinclus 
2 Mystery Snails\
2 Swords over a foot long
1 smaller Sword
Numerous Cabomba









10 gallon sorority containing:
5 female Bettas, one in QT and two more on the way
1 VERY large pond snail I've dubbed "Brownie"
Jungle Valisneria
Water Wisteria
Sword
Mystery plant
Green Cabomba
Anubias (has a direct source of light from some shifting in the Wisteria)









10 gallon containing:
2 male Bettas 
Some pond snails
One baby Mystery Snail
2 Swords
1 Java Fern
1 Water Wisteria
1 mystery plant
Some Green Cabomba









5 gallon containing:
4 female Guppies
1 Java Fern
3 Green Cabomba
3 baby Swords









I'm hoping to go get TONS more plants soon and put all of the swords in my 30 gallon or get rid of them, since when I got them the first time around I had NO clue how big they got. With the new ones in the 10 gallons I thought they were smaller than they actually were, haha! All the babies come off of a long dead one, and they've been growing a few months now.


----------



## whiskandbowl

asu1776 said:


> And then this...
> 
> 
> 
> Until it completely overgrew and became this mini jungle!


Can you share what plants you have? I love the look of your tanks! (especially the plant in the foreground)

My tank is in serious need of replanting. I'm not having much luck with it lately. Everything is dying


----------



## asu1776

Thanks! Here are pictures with the plants tagged. I buy my plants from plantedaquariumscentral.com They are great, ship fast, and usually give something extra. 

I hear you about the plants dying part. I've tried so many foreground plants such as dwarf baby tears, baby tears, dwarf four leave clover, etc... I like the staurogyne repens since it's so low maintenance. Explodes with CO2 and ferts, but can survive without. Low light is okay too.








whiskandbowl said:


> Can you share what plants you have? I love the look of your tanks! (especially the plant in the foreground)
> 
> My tank is in serious need of replanting. I'm not having much luck with it lately. Everything is dying


----------



## whiskandbowl

Thanks ASU! 

I'm using "tried and true" plants but they just don't seem to be doing well. Looking for some replacements so your pics really help!

I see in your second pic what looks like a diffuser. Do you use CO2 in your tanks?


----------



## asu1776

Yep. I use DIY CO2. If you look on Amazon, you can get a diffuser for cheap. Building the system is fun project and it usually leads to good results. Here is the setup I have which I found to work the best for a 10 gallon. I wouldn't recommend the use of a check valve as mine collected yeast buildup which resulted in a very big explosive mess.










Based on my experiences, I've noticed that my plants melted/died for two reasons. 

1) insufficient light. Some plants are very light demanding and cannot be shaded. I had plants die simply because something was growing above it. Also the spectrum of light may be of importance. I think 6500k is the range where plants grow the best.

2) insufficient nutrients. Nitrogen starvation can lead to plants dying rather fast. Its one of those important products they use to grow.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MattsBettas

Asu1776, that tank is absolutely beautiful. Great looking scape.


----------



## whiskandbowl

asu, mind if I PM you? I don't want to hijac this thread further but have been toying around with starting CO2 in my main tank


----------



## asu1776

Thanks Matt for the appreciation! Whiskandbowl, pm away!


----------



## RowdyBetta

asu1776 said:


> Btw, nice planted tank Rowdybetta! I like the ying and yang feel to it. Light colored betta and dark substrate vs dark colored betta and light substrate. They are brothers from two different worlds.


Thanks! It's still a major wip right now, after I lost most of my wisteria. -cries-

Btw, I keep meaning to ask, how many gallons is your tank? I drool over it everytime I see the pics. Seriously, that is one gorgeous tank!


----------



## BettaCane

So this is technically the second time I've done an NPT, but my first one crashed a month in because algae just took over no matter what i did :[

But I like this one MUCH better now.


----------



## asu1776

Nice tank BettaCane! I'm thinking the moss and java fern on the driftwood will be spectacular. 

RowdyBetta, it's a 10 tank. Thanks for the appreciation!


----------



## JamieL

Divided 20 long


----------



## Saber

This is my first attempt at a NPT and so far I am very happy with it, but I am expecting some setbacks...Mainly because that's what always happens to me when I try something new, lol! My tank is 45 gallons with Floramax substrate, a bunch of plant clippings I got from peachii on this website + one Anubias from Petsmart. My light fixture is a 30'' long with one 6500k bulb and one colormax bulb. It's a bit short for the tank but I couldn't afford anything more at the moment. The filter is an Emperor 400 and is quite powerful, so i may have to create a baffle at some point.

I arranged everything yesterday morning, so the water is still cloudy, and I still need to buy a heater and some tank ornaments before I add fish. I'd also like to get some sand to cap the substrate, so it'll be a while before everything is finished. I love mollies, so I'm hoping to make this tank a molly community.


----------



## BettaCane

asu1776 said:


> Nice tank BettaCane! I'm thinking the moss and java fern on the driftwood will be spectacular.


I hope so! I had to rubberband that java moss to keep it on. I ended up sticking some in some holes in the driftwood. They gave me an insane amount. I don't know what to do with all of it!!

Also my java fern looks like its going to have daughter plants (I think thats the right term). It has all the little black dots on some of the leaves.
I'm planning on adding one on the other side if it ends up making more plants :]


----------



## asu1776

Those daughter plants can be a bit unappealing at times. With CO2 injection and fertilization, my java fern is multiplying worse than rabbits. I've resorted to throwing the daughter plants away if they are too small, or collecting them for ... nothing? haha!


----------



## SerenaRena

wow those tanks look amazing! What live plants did you use?


----------



## DerangedUnicorn

FishyFishy89 said:


> Here's my planted tank. 75 gallon. Planted is narrow leaf hygro, cobomba, corckscrew val, ludwiga, ruffled sword, wistera and java moss. Floating is water sprite, salivna, asian water grass and duckweed. Still need to get some Java Fern, Anubias........and I'm sure I'll find more xD


Do I see a dinglehopper in your tank!?! (Some Little Mermaid humor for you.)


----------



## FishyFishy89

LOL
The fish have to get their veggies some how xD


Those pics are a bit older. I've taken out the fake plants and, yet again, rearranged some of the plants. I'll have to take/post updated pics later on.


----------



## DerangedUnicorn

FishyFishy89 said:


> LOL
> The fish have to get their veggies some how xD
> 
> 
> Those pics are a bit older. I've taken out the fake plants and, yet again, rearranged some of the plants. I'll have to take/post updated pics later on.


Yeah. I was going back through the thread, so I am sorry if I was replying to a really old post. Can't wait to see your new setup.


----------



## FishyFishy89

DerangedUnicorn said:


> Yeah. I was going back through the thread, so I am sorry if I was replying to a really old post. Can't wait to see your new setup.


No problem!
I loved the pun, was really cute


----------



## tlatch89

Did some trimming today, took a few pics, I'll be replacing the rock in the center with some driftwood once it's done curing.


----------



## FishyFishy89

My mini jungle. I am looking for another red plant. Something low tech, large or fast growing. 

My plants are:
cobomba
corkscrew val
ludwigia
hygro
asian water grass
duckweed
salvina
ruffled sword
wisteria
water sprite
java moss

I still need my next red plant, java fern and anubias.


----------



## Viva

Gorgeous fishyfishy! My red tiger lotus grows super fast (like a leaf per week at least) and it has a gorgeous red/brick color. With one pink (and one white) bulb above my tank the red really pops. The only thing I don't like about it is that the leaves eventually make it to the surface of the water and stay there like a lily pad, blocking out light for any plants below. I need to cut leaves off regularly to prevent some of my other plants from not getting enough light.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yeah, the guys on my fish group on Facebook almost immediately came up with that plant. It was one of the plants I was wanting to get when 1st started my tank. I like it alot, so I'm gonna have to find it somewhere....


----------



## Rin52

My ten gallon that's been set up for a little over a month now. Two plants died, and I'll be replacing them as soon as I can.


----------



## Quinn

My tanks have been set up since September 1st. I need to move around a few things, and I want to get some more colorful plants in there, but overall I'm happy with them for now. Most of the plants have been growing well, but I'm having a bit of a hair algae problem at the moment, but I've ordered some Amano who will hopefully help me out! Need to get more hiding places for the 6.6 if I'm putting shrimp in there...

10 gal - sits on kitchen island, so can view from both sides.

Colors poorly washed out in this pic...



The 6.6 has grown out a bit more, had a few things moved, and some Java and Peacock (or Xmas) moss added since this pic but I didn't take a new full view this am. The Java Fern also looks like it may be growing little baby ferns


----------



## RowdyBetta

Wow those are beautiful, Quinn!

I just bought some cyperus helferi (sp?); any experience with it, guys? The DHG the lps had looked beautiful and really healthy, but I'm still not sure if I'm ready to try growing it w/o Co2


----------



## BlueInkFish

asu1776 said:


> Thanks! Here are pictures with the plants tagged. I buy my plants from plantedaquariumscentral.com They are great, ship fast, and usually give something extra.
> 
> I hear you about the plants dying part. I've tried so many foreground plants such as dwarf baby tears, baby tears, dwarf four leave clover, etc... I like the staurogyne repens since it's so low maintenance. Explodes with CO2 and ferts, but can survive without. Low light is okay too.


What lights do you use its just so pretty!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Have finally started my NPT! 8D My test kit should be here soon and I'm waiting for the lfs to get more wisteria in. 

Plants:
Java moss
Amazon sword
Bacopa
Cyperus Helferi
(And a baby dwarf anubias from one of my past anubia)

Livestock:
Daniel, HM male betta
1 nerite snail

Coming soon:
Water wisteria
Baseball sized moss ball 8D
Banana plant
Staurogyne repens (sp?)
Ghost shrimp (once it's cycled)

Wow everything looks yellow xD That's what I get for using my tablet camera.
I've moved Gallifrey to a planted bowl (poor baby) for now. His fins are still healing and I can keep an eye on him easier. My 5 gal quarantine broke xP. I could kick myself.
I'll tie my java moss to the driftwood asap. ^^ I can't wait for it to start filling in!


----------



## BlueInkFish

what are those white floaty tunnel thingys?


----------



## RowdyBetta

They're mesh tubes (like diy betta logs) that I make for my boys. c:


----------



## DreamerHorse

Here's mine, with the light on and off. The picture with the light off is before I cleaned the tank.

Twilight is on the left, Valentine the middle, and Aqua the right.

The plants are still small but they get a new leaf every week or so. They're Red Flame Sword plants, I got them from Walmart a couple months ago.

I was going to get root tabs(I would have to order them or go to a different town), but with how they are growing, I don't know.


----------



## RowdyBetta

10 gallon NPT


----------



## helms97

RowdyBetta said:


> 10 gallon NPT


That looks great! I cant wait to see it once the plants fill out.


----------



## twolovers101

Tank just set up today, pardon the cloudy water, it hasn't quite settled yet (also do you think I should pull up the banana lilly a bit?)


----------



## Elsewhere

DreamerHorse said:


> Here's mine, with the light on and off. The picture with the light off is before I cleaned the tank.
> 
> Twilight is on the left, Valentine the middle, and Aqua the right.
> 
> The plants are still small but they get a new leaf every week or so. They're Red Flame Sword plants, I got them from Walmart a couple months ago.
> 
> I was going to get root tabs(I would have to order them or go to a different town), but with how they are growing, I don't know.


I must have looked at this pictured 20 times today, yet I didn't notice Rob Pattinson in the background until now, and I honestly think my heart skipped a beat. Great tank and gorgeous fish! Can't wait to see it when the plants fill out!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thanks, helms! ^^



twolovers101 said:


> Tank just set up today, pardon the cloudy water, it hasn't quite settled yet (also do you think I should pull up the banana lilly a bit?)


Perfection. Q.Q I'm jealous XD. Is that dwarf hairgrass? I hope you keep us updated! ^^ I'd love to watch your tank start to fill in. c:


----------



## twolovers101

RowdyBetta said:


> Perfection. Q.Q I'm jealous XD. Is that dwarf hairgrass? I hope you keep us updated! ^^ I'd love to watch your tank start to fill in. c:


Thanks!! ^^ and yes, I figured I'd give it a shot xD


----------



## RowdyBetta

My petsmart has some very healthy looking dhg, but I'm afraid to try it without co2. XD I hope yours does well!! ^^ its really a beautiful plant.


----------



## twolovers101

Me too lol  I'll start a journal and do updates on it ^^


----------



## RowdyBetta

Yay!  Send me the link when you do!! ^^


----------



## Emmalee01

my 7 gallon tank home to my veil tail and 5 celestial pearl danios. Do any of you think it might be over stocked? I am planning to add more plants soon- want a jungle look with this tank  I have added root tabs- do you think this should be enough to promote growth, or should I buy some flourish excel? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Emmalee01

Helps if I actually post the pic lol


----------



## twolovers101

Your tank looks like it's growing wonderfully, and celestial are pretty  I'm thinking about adding some to my tank now ^^ not sure on stocking, it may be a bit overloaded, but as long as your plants are doing well and you filter is pulling back up duty you should be okay, don't take my word for it though, I'm no expert


----------



## DreamerHorse

Elsewhere said:


> I must have looked at this pictured 20 times today, yet I didn't notice Rob Pattinson in the background until now, and I honestly think my heart skipped a beat. Great tank and gorgeous fish! Can't wait to see it when the plants fill out!


Lol, I need to move the poster up cause I moved the tank there but I never got around to it. xD I can't wait till the plants grow as well and I just love my fishies. They're lucky finds at Walmart. xD I was thinking of getting a few more from Walmart to fill the tank up quicker but I don't know. I do know I want a heavily planted tank.


----------



## Elsewhere

10 gallon sorority, home to 7 female Bettas:

























Divided 10g home to 2 boys:

































5g, home to Pigg the Betta:


----------



## RowdyBetta

Wow, I really love your divided 10! ♥


----------



## Elsewhere

RowdyBetta said:


> Wow, I really love your divided 10! ♥


Thanks! It took a while to get it the way I wanted, but now I'm finally satisfied with it :-D Now onto the 5g... ;-)


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

This is my betta's portion of the 10 gallon tank my roommate and I share.  It's about 3 gallons, give or take. I decided to name him Poseidon and go with a Greek theme.  I nicknamed him Popo. He's a blue-green DSHMPK. His tankmates are Milton, my roommate's blue CT (3 gallon section beside Popo's), and my 3 male fancy guppies in the 4 gallon part.


----------



## Setsuna

Well heres mine ^^


----------



## kjimbro

William, my geriatric (almost 5 year old) betta in his cozy 2.5g home. I have dwarf hairgrass and cyperus helferi, am using 6500k 15w lighting w/10 hr light cycles, and supplement with flourish/flourish excel. Thinking about doing DIY co2, but I think I will move to a bigger tank (10-15g) with that and keep this as a hospital tank.


----------



## kjimbro

Setsuna - What is the color temp of the lights you're using, out of curiosity?


----------



## Setsuna

kjimbro said:


> Setsuna - What is the color temp of the lights you're using, out of curiosity?


i think its 8000k florescence


----------



## shadetreeme

Checking in with my 125. It's a little shaggy right now, due to be trimmed.


----------



## Viva

Wow Setsuna, that's gorgeous!

And holy cow shade - if I had a tank that big I'd blow all my income on plants to fill it with O_O Looks amazing!!!


----------



## RowdyBetta




----------



## Tony2632

Here's my tank. Using crap fluval 88 CO2 kit, T5 HO light, and fluval 306 3 stage canister. Im about get huge CO2 tank from the welding store, because fluval 88 CO2 tanks are small and doesn't last long. The driftwood is cyress wood I found in the bayou. It's clean, boiled, and free lol.


----------



## FishyFishy89

My 75 gallon is due for a bit of a trim. I started today a bit late, so I didn't have any time to trim it.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Beautiful, FishyFishy89! :O What is that delicate looking plant in the second pic?


----------



## FishyFishy89

It is Water Sprite.
It's not very delicate at all. In fact, all my plants(with the exception of the cobomba) are very hardy and easy plants.


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## RowdyBetta

FishyFishy89 said:


> It is Water Sprite.
> It's not very delicate at all. In fact, all my plants(with the exception of the cobomba) are very hardy and easy plants.


It's lovely.


----------



## FishyFishy89

This thread needs reviving!!!
I took some small trimmings and did away with ALL of Reuben's fake plants! Tank looks a little pathetic and empty right now, but hopefully they'll take off like they've done in my angel tank


----------



## ao

let me share some algae here XD
i thought it was beautiful... too bad it's all gone now 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FishyFishy89

Lol
It does look pretty xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aluyasha

My tanks are not nearly as beautiful as everyone else's but here they are! lol
Augustus and his 4 gallon:

Julius and his 3 gallon:

I am hoping the plants will grow out and become more jungle like. I am also hopefully getting another tank soon that will be a planted tank aswell.


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## Marlow

Planted tanks are the best :-D
Here is my shrimp tank- the only planted tank I dare allow see the daylight for now haha 

As you can see, my snail has done her daily uprooting of anubias..Ohwell, won't hurt them.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Snails uprooting?!
I've never heard such a thing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marlow

She doesn't do it intentionally, she just likes to crawl around the bottom and doesn't care what's in her way x3. 'Big' mystery snail, so the plants don't really have a chance. Especially not the anubias, which can't be planted that deeply. :c


----------



## tlatch89

Managed to get a daytime pic


----------



## Bombalurina

Is that red tiger lotus? I've heard it's very high light. What kind of lighting do you have? I've been dying to get one.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## Aluyasha




----------



## FishyFishy89

Bombalurina said:


> Is that red tiger lotus? I've heard it's very high light. What kind of lighting do you have? I've been dying to get one.


RTL is actually a low light plant. Some people may assume it is a high lighting plant because it is red. But it is a low light and it grows FAST. Just put one in my tank and it's just starting to get some big leafs and it gives me atleast 1 leaf everyday.


----------



## Bombalurina

Fantastic. I'll take four.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Bombalurina said:


> Fantastic. I'll take four.


I absolutely love it! I can't wait to have a piece to go into my betta tank. It's currently growing out in my angel tank.

I'm trying to add a few pictures and I cannot get them to attach. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Setsuna

Heres mine redone and new equipment 

Paintball CO2 20oz tank (with Fluval 88g CO2 kit Regulator connected)
Blue Bubble counter
Fluval 106 Canister Filter(very good filter)
Drop checker
CO2 Atomizer Defuser (cant see it)


----------



## ao

Red Tiger Lotus can also kill a bunch of plants growing around it when it grows larger XD I think it's some chemicals to eliminate competition or something. It's funny because it all happened at the same time to a few of my friends and no one knew what was happening >.<


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FishyFishy89

aokashi said:


> Red Tiger Lotus can also kill a bunch of plants growing around it when it grows larger XD I think it's some chemicals to eliminate competition or something. It's funny because it all happened at the same time to a few of my friends and no one knew what was happening >.<
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Really?
I never knew that 0.0
Well mine seems to have quite a bit if space around it. Hopefully it won't feel the need to kill some of my pretty plants.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tlatch89

FishyFishy89 said:


> Really?
> I never knew that 0.0
> Well mine seems to have quite a bit if space around it. Hopefully it won't feel the need to kill some of my pretty plants.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The plant in my tank was a dwarf lily. They look similar to the red tiger lotus (although the red tiger lotus looks better).

Yes I've heard the red tiger lotus likes to strangle other plants, for my dwarf lily I just place a root tab under it and let it roll. They can be purchased in bulb form at walmart.


----------



## FishyFishy89

And for those who want to see my tiger lotus.
Here it is November 2nd








And now


----------



## ao

pretty! :O 

I love how red it is ^_^ are you going to let it reach the surface?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eden000




----------



## FishyFishy89

aokashi said:


> pretty! :O
> 
> I love how red it is ^_^ are you going to let it reach the surface?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Right now I want it to remain bushy. I was told I just trim the shoot and it stays bushy.
Since it produces a new leaf practically every day, I may let it grow to the top later on. If it remains at the same growth rate.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FishyFishy89

eden000 said:


>


I love those hygro plants. So pretty being spaced out. I've been planting mine pretty close together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## twolovers101

Before and afters!!! 

10/6/13









Today 11/15/13 a little over 1 month later


----------



## lizdbetta

Hello this is Louie's new home. It is a fluval edge. I do not fill the water to the top. I cycled the tanks about 4 months before I bought Louie. It is his first week in the tank and he loves it! I do not plan on adding any other fish. I do however plan on building a second fluval! Awesome tanks highly recommend! The only issue I have come across is the lighting. I plan on adding PADLITE to the top of the tank ! Thanks guys!


----------



## Elsewhere

30 gallon, home to:
9 female Bettas
1 Bristlenose Pleco
2 adult Mystery Snails
Numerous baby Mystery Snails

Plants:
Amazon Sword
Water Wisteria
Anubias
Corkscrew Valisneria
Jungle Valisneria
Green Cabomba
Hornwart
Java Fern
Mystery Plant
Smaller type of Sword










27 gallon hex NPT, home to:
1 Gold Gourami
7 Gold Barbs
3 Otocinclus Catfish
1 Mystery Snail baby

Plants:
3 Amazon Swords (for now)










10 gallon, home to:
3 male Bettas
1 baby Mystery Snail

Plants:
Hornwart
Water Wisteria
Java Fern
Amazon Sword
Green Cabomba


----------



## Bombalurina

I started cleaning my 23 gallon tank at about 2pm yesterday, only to notice a horrendous smell - something had gone badly wrong and my plants were literally rotting to pieces. So, I pulled everything out, including the fish (is anything harder to catch than a determined kuhli loach?), dashed to the shops for more sand and plants, and did an emergency rescape. This is the very hasty result. There's also a pretty Tahi buddha in there in the back left corner on the little hill, but the reflection is kind of preventing him being seen.


----------



## uglykitty429

I'm new here. Been reading for a while. Figured I would share my planted sorority.


----------



## BettaBoy51

I like you tank


----------



## Aluyasha

Vitellius' 1.5 gallon:

Hadrian's 3 gallon:

Augustus' 4 gallon:


----------



## DBanana

I'm new here. We just set up our tank a couple of weeks ago to get the water cycling and planted it about a week ago. My four year old son got his first betta (Bulldozer-Train, or BT for short) and we're preparing to divide the tank (10g) for a second one. I'm so jealous of everyone's beautiful set-ups. We're going out to get some floaters, and probably a zillion other plants, for ours.

My husband says I've got a plant problem. He hasn't seen anything yet!










BT's mugshot. I really like the dots of iridescence on some of his scales and the stripes of it between some of his rays on his fins. They've definitely gotten more noticable since we rescued him from his little pet-store bowl.


----------



## Vergil

Amateur attempts at aquascaping. Basically removed all the clutter in their tanks.



















Here are what they used to look like. I kinda regret buying the blue pebbles. Thinking of buying red luwigia or some other plant for contrast...


----------



## kyle89

The 10 gallon upgrade is finally paying off


----------



## Nothingness

My old setup









New setup after rescaping


----------



## frankiefire

Here are my fluval chi 5 gallon and my marineland 6 gallon boiwheel.


----------



## frankiefire

Here's one of my recently planted 20 gallon also. This has only been planted about a week.


----------



## FishyFishy89

My angel tank is doing quite well!


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## Tree

I am so excited that I decided to end up doing planted tanks. 8D here is my 3 gallon.











And here is one of my 2.6 gallons all planted: 









And here is my half planted tank, my other 2.6 Gallon:


----------



## tlatch89

Keeping the thread alive.










And I keep my trimmings and left over plants in my rescue tank.


----------



## Behanyi

I'm new to the planted tank thing, so here are my first tanks! Two 10 gallons I'm setting up for my bettas. They've only been set up for a few weeks. Cycled them with Seachem Stability, and it only took about a week for water levels to stabilize and hold for me to add some ghost shrimp. Added otos this week (3 shrimp, 3 otos per tank). Bought everything except the driftwood and java moss at Petsmart (ours actually has a good fish department, and two of the employees in particular really know their stuff! They suggested the planted tank/aquascaping idea in the first place...I didn't even know that was a thing til then :lol.

My hoods only have 6 LEDS, so they're low-tech, low light plants. Crypto ('wendtii green' variety), anubias (nana), bacopa, and java moss. They're doing well enough, though they're still rather small. They came in baggies, so I really shouldn't complain.

Also, sorry the pics kinda suck, I took them with a phone. Best I have ATM.

My first one ever.

Nothing fancy, but it works. Some of the java moss didn't quite attach right to the driftwood, so there's a few bare spots, but I figure I'll just let nature take it's course, and the moss will cover the driftwood eventually anyways. The bacopa have been shooting up, even under the low light! They're almost twice the size they were when I got them in their baggies.

Second one, set up about a week behind the first.

Still need to find a background I like, but I'd like to get something brighter than I have on the first tank. Also need to get a new anubias to replace the one that died (it was on the right of the arch originally, something happened to the rhizome and it rotted though).
...you can spot a little oto belly on the glass on the bottom left. It was sucking away on the glass. They're new, and so far they're holding up, but I've heard they're fragile, so we'll see.

It'll be fun to see what the tank will look like in a few months. They've been growing slowly but steady. I look forward to adding the bettas soon too! It'll be a big upgrade from their 1 gallon holding tanks.


----------



## NozzALa

frankiefire said:


> Here's one of my recently planted 20 gallon also. This has only been planted about a week.


What kind of plants are those? It looks nice.


----------



## Sally M

*I'm still trying to get mine right!*

I started this tank about two weeks ago. I used fresh plant clippings so I just put them where I could to get them going but it has been a bit slow to start. Then every time I did a water change, the water was so mucked up that I don't think the plants were getting much light at all. But it is slowly getting better. My nitrites are higher than 0 but all else is okay and the water clears a little faster now. Still greenish brown, from the soil and or Fluorite Black Sand that I didn't rinse :-?


----------



## Nothingness

Put a plate in tank or float a plastic lid on the water and pour New water onto it to disperse the flow and not disturb the soil. This will help to minimize clouding caused by soil disruption


----------



## Coda539

My two planted three gallons...I wanted to show them here since I'm going to be combining them into a divided tank soon :-D



















Bit hard to see but the first tank has java fern, anacharis, wisteria, a dwarf lily and dwarf hairgrass, the second just has wisteria and a crypt. ^^


----------



## frankiefire

NozzALa said:


> What kind of plants are those? It looks nice.


Water wisteria, amazon swords, and two different types of crypts. Sorry, I can't remember the name of the other stem plants towards the center. I'll see if I can dig up the name.


----------



## frankiefire

I can tell you the plant resembles pine tree branches. lol.


----------



## FishyFishy89

frankiefire said:


> Water wisteria, amazon swords, and two different types of crypts. Sorry, I can't remember the name of the other stem plants towards the center. I'll see if I can dig up the name.


I think what you have is water sprite. And the 1st one is just wisteria. You might of accidentally combined the names.


----------



## frankiefire

The one plant is wisteria. Sorry. The other is definitely not water sprite though. I'll try to get a better pic later and post it.


----------



## frankiefire

Here's a better pic. Ideas on what this is anyone?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Almost looks like combomba or hornwort. But they're too thick.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree

One of my planted tanks =)


----------



## BasilBetta87

Tree said:


> One of my planted tanks =)


OH I like this one!! Is that a petsmart tank?


----------



## Tree

BasilBetta87 said:


> OH I like this one!! Is that a petsmart tank?



yup =) it's the 2.6 gallon. I love it! I have another for my other boy too.


----------



## strayedbullet

This is my new setup for my boy, definitely a work in progress


----------



## NozzALa

frankiefire said:


> Water wisteria, amazon swords, and two different types of crypts. Sorry, I can't remember the name of the other stem plants towards the center. I'll see if I can dig up the name.


Thanks, I'm definitely going to look into some of those.


----------



## NozzALa

Just finished the new setup. Aquarium sand, a type of crypto, one Anubias in the back, and an Amazon Sword. I had to cut a couple of the leaves off the Amazon because a couple of them were wilting badly and one was bent, but I like it. Still have one silk plant attached to the tree stump cave, but I love the live plant look.


----------



## Tree

My three tanks (left 2.6 middle 3 and the right 2.6 gallons) 

finely got all the plants I wanted. I MAY get one more plant for the right tank if my sister has spare plants from her tank. =) Now I just have to wait until it all grows out.


----------



## Nothingness

U can also wait for them to grow and take a cutting and plant that if your sis has no extra


----------



## FishyFishy89

I guess these LED top fin tanks are working well for plants. When I had saw them I liked the design but thought it was your standard cheepy LEDs and they wouldn't do well for plants 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FishyFishy89

Reuben got a new tank. The hygro looks so much better in this tank. And Reuben seems happier as well.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh jesus. They're sideways. Gimme a moment.

EDIT: used photobucket instead of uploading via my phone


----------



## Tree

Nothingness said:


> U can also wait for them to grow and take a cutting and plant that if your sis has no extra


I took some of my sisters plants, she said there was too much. =) but yeah I will be doing that for my plants. She wants one of the plants in my tank. XD



FishyFishy89 said:


> I guess these LED top fin tanks are working well for plants. When I had saw them I liked the design but thought it was your standard cheepy LEDs and they wouldn't do well for plants
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yeah I'm having no trouble with these types of plants with the LED. just make sure you get the easy growing plants with low light. all of the plants in my tanks are low light.


----------



## FishyFishy89

For those of you who follow my angel tank log, this is a repeat post XD


I did a water change on the tanks and did a few motifications of my plants. I harvested some of my water sprite to make another bush of it and I am still planting some wisteria trimmings around the 2nd log. I also moved my java fern to the left side between the wisteria/water sprite And everyday my love for my tiger lotus grows as much as it does <3

I hope to get a school of cory cats soon!


----------



## FishyFishy89

And for my betta, Reuben, I trimmed some of his hygro and added a small bush of wistera









Wisteria on the left, Ruffled Sword in the center and Water Sprite on the right. Hygro lines the back.


----------



## MattsBettas

Your 75 looks awesome, Fishy. What type of hygro is that?


----------



## FishyFishy89

MattsBettas said:


> Your 75 looks awesome, Fishy. What type of hygro is that?


Thanks!! 
Narrow leaf hygro. I believe the user I purchased it from called it Green Temple Plant. I believe that's just the fancier version of what I call it.


----------



## erinbirdsong

*TruAqua 6 Gallon Upgrade*

So Thai got an upgrade when TruAqua had the 6 Gal cube for $ 22.99. I decided with all the extra space I would do a fully planted tank. 

Added a cO2 system this week.


----------



## tlatch89

Water wisteria is by far my fastest growing plant, i like to float it, but it takes up too much light for my medium light plants. So it's back in the rescue tank. I may try doing a carpet with it, the only thing i'm worried about is trying to clean the gravel, it's already hard enough with plants wanting to uproot themselves.


----------



## tlatch89

& a side shot.


----------



## Tree

How do you trim wisteria? Right now mine is snort but I wanna know once it gets outta control. XD


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> How do you trim wisteria? Right now mine is snort but I wanna know once it gets outta control. XD


Just snip pieces off and let them float or plant them. They'll grow roots and take hold. I usually let my trimmings float for a week and then plant them because they'll have some roots.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Just snip pieces off and let them float or plant them. They'll grow roots and take hold. I usually let my trimmings float for a week and then plant them because they'll have some roots.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks 8D that goes for most of the plants right? clipping them and let them root?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> thanks 8D that goes for most of the plants right? clipping them and let them root?


I believe it works for all stem plants. I haven't explored all the plants out there to know how to trim them. But I know for a fact that the bulbs and heavy root feeders have to create "offspring". Any trimming done to those types of plants are to keep their size down.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> I believe it works for all stem plants. I haven't explored all the plants out there to know how to trim them. But I know for a fact that the bulbs and heavy root feeders have to create "offspring". Any trimming done to those types of plants are to keep their size down.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



good to know about the bulbs! I have one of them and they it's growing FAST! I have a Dwarf Lily and it seems to dispatch some leaves with roots. I replanted them in another tank to see if it will grow. 8D


----------



## Tree

another shot of my three planted tanks. =P I had to move them closer so that my cats don't jump on them and eat the bamboo plant. Grrr.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Erinbirdsong: Love your tank; so balanced. Thai looks happy, happy.


----------



## erinbirdsong

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Erinbirdsong: Love your tank; so balanced. Thai looks happy, happy.


 
Thank you Russell. I am hoping the dwarf HG grows into a carpet but someone either Thai the Betta or the mystery snails munched all the leaves off over the weekend. I am dosing 2x weekly with ferts and have the CO2 in hopes it will carpet and at this point just grow back. 

He is a very active Betta and he really does enjoy the extra space. His 2 gallon was cramped and now he has a mansion! lol 

I went fully planted for ease of maintenance. This tank is in my office so it is difficult to do the weekly full water changes so now I don't have to do that as much. 

Just checked all my numbers and according to my API Master test kit eveything is perfect!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If the DHG doesn't work, I bought several 2 x 2 pieces of mesh covered in Fissidens and some in Christmas Moss. They make a really nice carpet.


----------



## Aluyasha

Switched around Augustus' tank once again. lol


----------



## tlatch89

Nice fluval view! I just ordered my parents a flora flora for christmas. Here's my 3 gallon, need to trim the lilies but the background is starting to grow well.


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Some of you guys have absolutely breath takingly beautiful tanks! I just got mine together and wanted to ask for a bit of advice  I'm back and forth on whether I need to modify my driftwood. I'm not sure if its to large for my tank? I keep watching Mortimer, and he seems happy with it but I feel like maybe its taking up a lil to much of his swim space.










-Christin


----------



## FishyFishy89

I like the driftwood alot! There's a few spaces for him to explore. If you want to modify it. You could hack it in a way that the pieces could rest into or onto 2 corners of the tank to give him 2 areas to hide and explore in.


----------



## ao

Took quite a while to get this tank set up , planted and stocked ^_^ It's still in the works...but here it is so far 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## chibikaie

love the enormous ramshorn.


----------



## Elsewhere

Update on my tanks! 

10 gallon divided between my 3 boys:
Java Fern
Ludwigia
Hornwart
Jungle Valisneria
Green Cabomba
Bacopa
Cardamine Lyrata
Water Wisteria









27 hexagonal tank, home to 7 Barbs, 1 Gold Gourami, 3 Otos, and numerous juvenile Mystery Snails:
Amazon Sword
Ludwigia
Hornwart
Corkscrew Valisneria









2.5 gallon, home to one little bitty Mystery Snail:
Hornwart
Green Cabomba
Dwarf Hairgrass
Java Fern
Water Wisteria









30 gallon, home to two Mystery Snails:
Water Wisteria
Green Cabomba
Anubias
Hornwart
Amazon Swords
Jungle Valisneria
Java Fern


----------



## PetMania

Really cool! Are you going to put other fish into the tanks with just the snails? Or are they going to remain the sole residents?


----------



## Elsewhere

I'll be putting in two fantails soon  I just have to wait until after the holidays, when everything isn't crazy busy and we have some time to get to the pet store. The driftwood will be lowered (I'll need to somehow tie it down even more) and the stem plants removed, but the snails will stay


----------



## PetMania

Good plan you have there!


----------



## FishyFishy89

This is Pascal's tank. Its Reuben's previous tank. I just removed the filter and hood. I'm trying the table light method. If it doesn't work out, I'll put the hood back on and use it.
It looks a little random right now. But I wanted to fill it in and give him lots to explore and enjoy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Pascal's tank is very nice. Please post more photos as it matures.

BTW where did you get your Bulldog Pleco? They are so neat!


----------



## FishyFishy89

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Pascal's tank is very nice. Please post more photos as it matures.
> 
> BTW where did you get your Bulldog Pleco? They are so neat!


Thanks. I absolutely will post updated pics when his tank matures.
I actually got him at PetsMart
In Jan, it'll be going on a year since I've gotten him. And a year since the 75 gallon has been up and running.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Pascal's heater stopped working, so I spent my holiday cash on his new heater and a bulb for the hood that goes with the tank(I caught the cat drinking out of his tank -.-)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

fresh, but a good start I think.


----------



## MattsBettas

I see you went with the guppies . Keep us updated as it fills in.


----------



## SageMyster

This is my new tank. It includes: Foxtail, Anacharis, Marimo Moss Ball, a piece of drift wood, and a few neon fire shrimp. Betta to be added later.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

lol, yep! there weren't much to choose from, since it was the day after Christmas. lol


----------



## Tree

Whoo! I finely found the perfect stand for my three tanks. <3 here is an update on my planted 2.6 and 3 gallon tanks. =) 

PS: the dragon on top is my own character that a wonderful artist made for me. He is guarding my fishies. XD


----------



## JustinieBeanie

Great tanks Tree! The dragon is really cool,I've seen some on DeviantArt and I also saw some similar for sale at the Renaissance Fair once.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

ohhhh I'm in love with that stand!! I wish there was enough room here for me to buy a bigger stand where I'm at!


----------



## Tree

Hadoken Kitty said:


> ohhhh I'm in love with that stand!! I wish there was enough room here for me to buy a bigger stand where I'm at!


The stand was a fairly cheap and I modified it so it was sturdy enough for my 3 gallon. =) And I love how I can shut the doors so my boys can have their privicy so the cats cannot bug them. Also when I have the doors closed, it keeps the heat in and the drafts out. Their tanks get toasty warm now. =D



JustinieBeanie said:


> Great tanks Tree! The dragon is really cool,I've seen some on DeviantArt and I also saw some similar for sale at the Renaissance Fair once.


thanks! Hahaha that is where I found the artist, at deviant art. here is her work: http://magweno.deviantart.com/


----------



## copperarabian

I just set up a 2g fluval spec, still need to baffle the filter. still needs a nice piece of driftwood










and here's my 17g


----------



## kman

I finally have a star attraction resident in the Fluval Spec (2gal) I've been setting up for the past 3 weeks!

Meet Smaug, the Dragonscale Crowntail Betta:










*Flora:*
Anubias Nana (_Anubias barteri v. 'Nana'_)
Crypt Parva (_Cryptocoryne parva_)
Dwarf Hair Grass (_Eleocharis acicularis_)
Duckweed (_Lemna minor_)

*Fauna:*
1 Dragonscale Crown Tail Betta (_betta splendens_) (male)
2 Neon Tetras (_Paracheirodon innesi_)
1 Zebra Nerite Snail (_Neritina natalensis_)
1 Olive Spotted Nerite Snail (_Neritina natalensis_)
4 Ghost Shrimp (_Palaemonetes paludosus_)

*Substrate:*
CaribSea Eco-Complete

*Ferts:*
Flourish
Flourish Excel
Oscocote Plus capsules (en route)

Come Thursday he'll be making the trek to my office to assume his permanent place of glory on my desk. :-D


----------



## Crowntails

^ Lovely tank! Just FYI, Neon Tetras prefer to be in schools of 6+ and 2 gallons is too small of a tank for them in my opinion.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Crowntails said:


> ^ Lovely tank! Just FYI, Neon Tetras prefer to be in schools of 6+ and 2 gallons is too small of a tank for them in my opinion.


absolutely, was just about to post that.


----------



## kman

Crowntails said:


> ^ Lovely tank! Just FYI, Neon Tetras prefer to be in schools of 6+ and 2 gallons is too small of a tank for them in my opinion.


Hmm. I only picked them up to get the tank cycling; LFS recommended them. 5 for a tenner, so I put 3 in the bigger 6 gal tank, and two in the Spec.

(and man, I wish I had cleaned the glass before taking that shot!)


----------



## cowgirlsue1

what kind of heater do you have in that bowl?


----------



## kman

cowgirlsue1 said:


> what kind of heater do you have in that bowl?


If you mean me, a 10w Marina C10, IIRC.


----------



## jord388

I just planted my tank yesterday, I've never done live plants before so it doesn't look too great haha! Sorry about the cloudy water, it's still settling down, I added the black gravel and moved the sand around a lot yesterday too. Also, is my anubias flowering?


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## peachii

jord388 said:


> I just planted my tank yesterday, I've never done live plants before so it doesn't look too great haha! Sorry about the cloudy water, it's still settling down, I added the black gravel and moved the sand around a lot yesterday too. Also, is my anubias flowering?



Looks very nice and yes it is! Congrats, that's not something that happens everyday. It's happy!!


----------



## cowgirlsue1

thanks...just starting 5g NPT and looking at heaters. Think I will go with something that can be regulated.


----------



## kman

cowgirlsue1 said:


> thanks...just starting 5g NPT and looking at heaters. Think I will go with something that can be regulated.


I have a Aqueon 10w in my 6 gal planted Fluval Edge tank. Keeping temps rock solid at 78F, which is a good temp for most fish (including bettas). As a bonus, it fits entirely inside the filter mechanism (HOB), so nothing inside the tank itself.

The Marina C10 is inside the concealed pump part of my Spec (betta tank), too. It was mostly chosen for size. It also is designed (and succeeds) for keeping it at 78F, and is non-adjustable. I do wish they made a tiny enough regulated heater, but frankly, these little ones are enough to get the job done.

In a small tank, if your heater fails "on" you can cook your fish pretty fast. With the smaller heaters, at least you'll have a little more warning, because they're not capable of heating up the tank as fast as the bigger adjustable ones.

There are pros and cons to each approach. I agonized over the decision, myself, but I've been pleased with the results I've had. FWIW, if I was to just get a good adjustable heater, the ones I'd look at are the Aqueon Pro (much better than the lower end models, and lifetime warranty!) or the Eheim Jager (long considered the creme de la creme, but the latest Aqueon Pros have started converting longtime Jager owners for the past year or two now).


----------



## cowgirlsue1

What is HOB? Hang on back?


----------



## kman

cowgirlsue1 said:


> What is HOB? Hang on back?


Yup, exactly. That's the filter type hidden under the housing for the Fluval Edge tanks. It's actually an AquaClear 20 HOB filter, which is fairly well-known as being a good, reliable filter, rebadged by Fluval for these tanks.

http://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-20-Power-Filter-Includes/dp/B000260FVG/


----------



## Vounn

Hi. These are my two NPT aquariums each about 4 gallons. Currently I only have them planted with one species of rosette 2 days ago, some of them haven't formed roots yet. I got the soil base from my dad's garden compost with some gravel sand. One tank for one betta. 

This is Tommy, sapphire body with striped tail.









This is Dolly, dark periwinkle blue body with rose-patched tail.


----------



## ismintis

tlatch89 said:


>


You have a beautiful tank  May I ask what type of substrate you use? I've seen other members use similar looking substrates and can't figure out what it is.


----------



## tlatch89

Thanks a bunch! It is Fluval Stratum, I also use seachem root tabs, flourish, and flourish excel in low doses. Makes the low light plants grow quickly.

I just set it up yesterday. I like it way better already than the gravel I was previously using, especially since I have a lot of root plants.


----------



## kman

ismintis said:


> You have a beautiful tank  May I ask what type of substrate you use? I've seen other members use similar looking substrates and can't figure out what it is.


Pretty sure that's Fluval Stratum (either plant or shrimp).

Edit: LOL responded too late! That's what I get for reading another tab before replying...


----------



## ismintis

Thank you so much!! I think I will end up choosing this once I set up my new tank


----------



## amykow

I just replanted Dalek's tank, replacing the java moss on driftwood with anubias and java ferns planted in floramax substrate. I had trouble with algae on the java moss, because my nerite snails were too heavy to climb on it and clean it. Now I am sticking with broad-leaved plants that the snails can climb, using excel, and less fertilizer, hoping to avoid another algae problem.

Betta Tank Re-do by amy kow, on Flickr


----------



## fatal

Before:








After:









I added fluval soil, a moss ball, another type of moss & planted the Anubias 'Nana'....I need to secure the new moss I bought to the driftwood, I just haven't done it yet.


----------



## cowgirlsue1

thanks...just setting 5 g today. Already thinking of replacing my filter.


----------



## Tree

Here are my four tanks. The one gallon on the top left has not been cycled yet but it is so close with the help with the other tanks that are. 









So I do have a question for you all. I have three small tanks planted and filtered and all cycled. Two 2.6 gallons and a 3 gallon. (1 gallon is not cycled) Have you ever had some tanks that need to be changed out more often than the others when they are the same gallon tanks? I have one tank (on the bottom right) that has not been needing a water change for almost 2 weeks now. (the 2.6 strangely enough and not the 3 gallon) The plants are doing so much better in that tank as well. But the other two tanks, I have to change once a week. The plants are growing but not as fast and they have same lighting as the one that is doing great! Does it depend on the live plants I have in there? I do have a dwarf lily in the one that does not need a change as often and I just added a clipping of it into the 3 gallon. =)

thanks for the help.


----------



## arportia

Mashiro said:


> Hi guys, my 10 gallon planted is a mess right now with cyanobacteria, but I still want to contribute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my 2.5 gallon I have a sprig of Wisteria, Duckweed, and a clump of Java Moss.
> 
> Please forgive the low resolution, pic was taken with my webcam.



I know this post was months ago, but I love your dragon in your tank! I've been looking for a dragon figurine and yours is the purdiest one out there @


----------



## tlatch89

Tree, your tanks are looking good. How is the banana plant doing? i've been wanting one but am scared that I don't have enough light to keep it growing.

Here's a little update on mine, the plants are starting to grow again after the substrate change.


----------



## Tree

tlatch89 said:


> Tree, your tanks are looking good. How is the banana plant doing? i've been wanting one but am scared that I don't have enough light to keep it growing.



The banana plant is growing like crazy in both of my tanks that have them with my LED lights. At first I thought they were dieing but found out they just had to get using to the new water change. The leaves die off for the first few weeks until they grow normal, never knew that until someone told me. XD


----------



## itsuki

amykow said:


> I just replanted Dalek's tank, replacing the java moss on driftwood with anubias and java ferns planted in floramax substrate. I had trouble with algae on the java moss, because my nerite snails were too heavy to climb on it and clean it. Now I am sticking with broad-leaved plants that the snails can climb, using excel, and less fertilizer, hoping to avoid another algae problem.
> 
> Betta Tank Re-do by amy kow, on Flickr


Im assuming the name Dalek is inspired from the show Dr. Who?? if not nevermind  My good friend just got me into Dr. Who and I just watched an episode with the Daleks not too long ago so it caught my eye. And if your not watching the show, you should, well I guess its not for everyone but I like it.


----------



## erinbirdsong

I just wanted to post an updated picture of Thai's Planted tank. It is a TruAqua 6.6 Gallon Cube

Please ignore the filter bag in the back. I am trying to fill it with bacteria to cycle faster


----------



## Tree

man I can't wait for my tanks to be overrun with plants. like the ones you all posted. XD right now they are growing slowly. here is my 3 gallon tank.


----------



## Doshiegg

@Tree:

That tank looks pretty nice. I have a 5 gallon crescent tank like that, it's nice to know that someone else has another tank in a funny shape like mine. Btw, I can't seem to find the filter or heater in the picture, do you have any or are they hidden? if so, how did you hide them?

~Doshiegg

Edit: owait. dat wall...?


----------



## DreamerHorse

My planted 10g. I have a bunch of sword plants in there and one green ozelot.


----------



## Tree

Doshiegg said:


> @Tree:
> 
> That tank looks pretty nice. I have a 5 gallon crescent tank like that, it's nice to know that someone else has another tank in a funny shape like mine. Btw, I can't seem to find the filter or heater in the picture, do you have any or are they hidden? if so, how did you hide them?
> 
> ~Doshiegg
> 
> Edit: owait. dat wall...?


thanks. =) I love that tank. And yeah I have a little sponge filter on the left of the tank hiding under the driftwood. I didn't use the filter it came with, the 3 gallon is too small for the filter it comes with IMO. And the small black heater is on the right of the tank behind the Ancharis. I always hated seeing the heater and the filter in the tank so I decided to hid it behind things. 
I have a laminated background to make it look as if it could go on forever. XD


----------



## gracierat

Beautiful tanks everyone! Tree, your tanks all look so beautiful! were did you get the background for it? I have banana plants too and I really love them! they seen to do great with any lighting very easy plants


----------



## Heifzilla

Tree said:


> man I can't wait for my tanks to be overrun with plants. like the ones you all posted. XD right now they are growing slowly. here is my 3 gallon tank.


Tree, I have that tank and I can't wait till it looks like yours. What plants do you have in there right now? I have an anacharis and some water wisteria coming, and I did put in some lucky bamboo the other day. Another question, how did you get the bamboo where you have them? Did you cut the lid or did you change out the filter from the Whisper one? I don't have any room to put the bamboo in front there, one stalk is next to the filter and the other two are actually in the filter itself.


----------



## Tree

Heifzilla said:


> Tree, I have that tank and I can't wait till it looks like yours. What plants do you have in there right now? I have an anacharis and some water wisteria coming, and I did put in some lucky bamboo the other day. Another question, how did you get the bamboo where you have them? Did you cut the lid or did you change out the filter from the Whisper one? I don't have any room to put the bamboo in front there, one stalk is next to the filter and the other two are actually in the filter itself.


I have anacharis, lace Java Fern, African water fern,(very small) lucky bamboo, banana plant, dwarf lily,(very small) and Anubias on my driftwood. And as for the bamboo question, yeah I took out the filter and using that opening for the plants. And I bought a nice small sponge filter instead. =)


----------



## DreamerHorse

An updated photo of my tank. I took out the rock decoration because the hair algae was thriving on it. I'll put it back in soon.


----------



## MattsBettas

Tree, what light is that on the tank in post 713?


----------



## Tree

MattsBettas said:


> Tree, what light is that on the tank in post 713?


you know, I have tried to find the wattage to it but I cannot seem to find it. It's an LED light. x_x I was thinking about changing it but the plants have been fine with it. 

here is the link to the tank: 
http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-29002-Crescent-Aquarium-3-Gallon/dp/B0032B0Y7S


----------



## Heifzilla

MattsBettas said:


> Tree, what light is that on the tank in post 713?


I have the same tank, and according to Marineland (makers of the tank): 

"Each bulb is .06 watts or 60 milliwat. The lights are 6,000 Kelvin."

From here.

Also, I have switched out my light because in that same thread someone asked if the LED lights for the Crescent were ok for plants, and this was the response:

"No, not very well, as it does not have the proper spectrum. We do not make a really small light along the lines of the LED that would fit your tank, and support plants. You would need to go to a short fluorescent strip with a 6500 Kelvin light bulb in it. You would be back to replacing your bulb every 9 months. The only plants we would recommend trying are java fern, anubias, and java moss."

What I did was get a desk lamp from Target and add a 16W full-spectrum 6500K spiral CFL. It's pretty bright, and from reading elsewhere it should be good for this tank.



I don't have much in there now except an anubias, lucky bamboo, and a moss ball, but I am getting some anarchis and water wisteria soon. I also just ordered a new HOB filter so I have more room. Once that comes in, I am going to redo the entire tank.


----------



## Tree

Heifzilla said:


> I have the same tank, and according to Marineland (makers of the tank):
> 
> "Each bulb is .06 watts or 60 milliwat. The lights are 6,000 Kelvin."
> 
> From here.
> 
> Also, I have switched out my light because in that same thread someone asked if the LED lights for the Crescent were ok for plants, and this was the response:
> 
> "No, not very well, as it does not have the proper spectrum. We do not make a really small light along the lines of the LED that would fit your tank, and support plants. You would need to go to a short fluorescent strip with a 6500 Kelvin light bulb in it. You would be back to replacing your bulb every 9 months. The only plants we would recommend trying are java fern, anubias, and java moss."
> 
> What I did was get a desk lamp from Target and add a 16W full-spectrum 6500K spiral CFL. It's pretty bright, and from reading elsewhere it should be good for this tank.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much in there now except an anubias, lucky bamboo, and a moss ball, but I am getting some anarchis and water wisteria soon. I also just ordered a new HOB filter so I have more room. Once that comes in, I am going to redo the entire tank.


Thanks so much for this! And I will be looking for a clamp on light for mine. I already have the bulb perfect for the tank, (a left over bulb from my snake tank) and I might just end up doing that method. ^^


----------



## Heifzilla

Tree said:


> Thanks so much for this! And I will be looking for a clamp on light for mine. I already have the bulb perfect for the tank, (a left over bulb from my snake tank) and I might just end up doing that method. ^^


I tried a clamp lamp at first but found that it would not stay steady on the tank because there was no lip for it to attach to, and because the tank is so narrow, I could not get the lamp to center over the tank and it hung over the front of it so it lighted unevenly. That's why I ended up with this setup. However, if you can find a clamp lamp that has the same type of adjustment mechanism as my desk lamp (instead of the flexible metal "snake" that so many clamp lamps use) maybe you'd be able to be able to adjust it better.


----------



## Tree

Heifzilla said:


> I tried a clamp lamp at first but found that it would not stay steady on the tank because there was no lip for it to attach to, and because the tank is so narrow, I could not get the lamp to center over the tank and it hung over the front of it so it lighted unevenly. That's why I ended up with this setup. However, if you can find a clamp lamp that has the same type of adjustment mechanism as my desk lamp (instead of the flexible metal "snake" that so many clamp lamps use) maybe you'd be able to be able to adjust it better.



Hmmm, yeah, and not to mention the weight might crack the plastic. I'll figure something out. maybe clamping it to the stand instead?


----------



## MattsBettas

6000k is just fine for plants... I would be more concerned about the brightness. If it works though, it works! 

I was wondering because it looked like a more attractive option then normal clip on lamps and screw in bulbs. 

By the way I am lighting a tank with a clamp light that I just clamped onto the side of my rack. I just had to fiddle with the positioning so it didn't fall into the tank lol.


----------



## Tree

MattsBettas said:


> 6000k is just fine for plants... I would be more concerned about the brightness. If it works though, it works!
> 
> I was wondering because it looked like a more attractive option then normal clip on lamps and screw in bulbs.
> 
> By the way I am lighting a tank with a clamp light that I just clamped onto the side of my rack. I just had to fiddle with the positioning so it didn't fall into the tank lol.


Are brighter lights bad? I know algae can grow like mad with that tank light and my little Nerite snail does an amazing job tanking care of it for me. Hehe


----------



## Heifzilla

MattsBettas said:


> 6000k is just fine for plants... I would be more concerned about the brightness. If it works though, it works!
> 
> I was wondering because it looked like a more attractive option then normal clip on lamps and screw in bulbs.
> 
> By the way I am lighting a tank with a clamp light that I just clamped onto the side of my rack. I just had to fiddle with the positioning so it didn't fall into the tank lol.


The beauty of this setup is that I can adjust the height of the lamp so if I am getting too much algae growth I'll just raise it up so the lighting isn't as intense in the tank


----------



## MattsBettas

Usually stock LEDs aren't bright enough. 

I've never had algae problems and I've had a 13w bulb directly over a 1g jar haha. I think it's cause I keep primarily fast growers and stuff in floaters.


----------



## Heifzilla

MattsBettas said:


> Usually stock LEDs aren't bright enough.
> 
> I've never had algae problems and I've had a 13w bulb directly over a 1g jar haha. I think it's cause I keep primarily fast growers and stuff in floaters.


I'm going to be planting water wisteria and anacharis, so I am hoping those will grow fast enough to keep any algae down as well.

What kind of floaters do you have?


----------



## Tree

MattsBettas said:


> Usually stock LEDs aren't bright enough.
> 
> I've never had algae problems and I've had a 13w bulb directly over a 1g jar haha. I think it's cause I keep primarily fast growers and stuff in floaters.



Hahahaha!!!! XD


----------



## MattsBettas

The true floaters I have are duckweed, dwarf water lettuce, and giant duckweed. Then I also have fast growing stems like hornwort and wisteria.


----------



## Tree

MattsBettas said:


> The true floaters I have are duckweed, dwarf water lettuce, and giant duckweed. Then I also have fast growing stems like hornwort and wisteria.



I really want duckweed in my tanks but how much lighting will it block?


----------



## kman

Tree said:


> I really want duckweed in my tanks but how much lighting will it block?


Depends on how thick you let it get. It WILL multiply to fill in the entire surface if you let it. I've had duckweed in my Spec 2g for a month, and starting off with literally a quarter-sized circle of duckweed (meaning 25 cents, not 25% of the tank), it's now covering almost 25% of the Spec... with the factory LED light for 8 hrs/day. I'd say it has easily quadrupled, maybe more, in the month I've had it, with relatively crummy lighting.

Full coverage would block quite a lot of the light. Perhaps not all, since light would sneak in around the edges of the tiny leaves, but 80% light blockage wouldn't surprise me (if I had to guess, since I haven't seen a setup that thick outside of a real lake where I of course couldn't see under the water).


----------



## Tree

kman said:


> Depends on how thick you let it get. It WILL multiply to fill in the entire surface if you let it. I've had duckweed in my Spec 2g for a month, and starting off with literally a quarter-sized circle of duckweed (meaning 25 cents, not 25% of the tank), it's now covering almost 25% of the Spec... with the factory LED light for 8 hrs/day. I'd say it has easily quadrupled, maybe more, in the month I've had it, with relatively crummy lighting.
> 
> Full coverage would block quite a lot of the light. Perhaps not all, since light would sneak in around the edges of the tiny leaves, but 80% light blockage wouldn't surprise me (if I had to guess, since I haven't seen a setup that thick outside of a real lake where I of course couldn't see under the water).


wow! =O do your bettas love the duckweed? maybe I will get some but I don't wanna overwhelm them with too many plants. XD


----------



## Heifzilla

My anacharis and water wisteria arrived today. The wisteria is a bit melty from shipping but it seems to have perked up a bit since I put it in the water a couple of hours ago. I think I am going to leave some as a floater and anchor one sprig down in the gravel. The anacharis I am just going to leave floating for the time being. Merlot loves the wisteria, he's been playing in it all night  This weekend will be all about aquascaping!


----------



## arportia

Awww merlot looks so content and bright with his new plants!

Here is my first ever aquarium and natural planted tank @
It has (roughly from left to right):
Water sprite, Italian vallisneria, dwarf lilies, Vesuvius, and dwarf baby tears with Eco-complete substrate.
Just planted and added the heater, how long do you think I should wait till I plop Picasso in there??

Also, everyone on here has such lovely setups. I've learned so much by looking at other people's tanks and reading the comments and questions. What a fantastic online community! Thank you everyone!


----------



## kman

Tree said:


> wow! =O do your bettas love the duckweed? maybe I will get some but I don't wanna overwhelm them with too many plants. XD


My betta doesn't seem to care one way or the other. I'll be keeping plenty of open space so (a) he can get to the surface to breathe, and (b) I have open space to feed him! There's still plenty of open space, so it'll be a while longer until it starts interfering with that. 

Fortunately, a spoon and a microwave, and it's super simple to get rid of any excess.  Or actually, in my case, a friend with a tank full of hungry goldfish, who love to eat duckweed and it's a nutritious and tasty snack for them! (or so I've read, and if they don't like it, there's still the microwave)


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Everyone has such beautiful tanks, love all the one that look like a watery jungle... Mine is new and kinda bare still but I think I'm finally happy with it, so I figured I'd share... I'll be happier when it grows in a little more


----------



## Alphahelix

All my tanks have plants now thanks to Peachii  And the Betta's LOVE them. I'll never go back to silk


----------



## MattsBettas

Love the vase, Aplhahelix. How big is it?


----------



## Alphahelix

^ thank you! It's between 4 and 5 gallons- has room for a heater and a 10 gallon filter normally though it's not in there right now I'll have to find exactly soon but it's over my bathtub and I love it


----------



## amphirion

here is my humble contribution, it has changed since yesterday, but the new plants dont look quite right yet so im not going to take a picture. 

the sorority is somewhere in there...


----------



## Tree

amphirion said:


> here is my humble contribution, it has changed since yesterday, but the new plants dont look quite right yet so im not going to take a picture.
> 
> the sorority is somewhere in there...


I love the color choice! nice work <3


----------



## amphirion

thank you for you kind words, Tree! will update the photo once the new plants have settled in!


----------



## Tree

amphirion said:


> thank you for you kind words, Tree! will update the photo once the new plants have settled in!



you're welcome. =) 

show us updates once they grow in. <3


----------



## Quinn

Some really great tanks here! Amphirion love yours, so lush and colorful.

Here are my tanks. Really crappy pics, sorry, cell camera. My digital cam can't upload to this computer and my laptop kicked the bucket. Wow it would be nice to have the money to afford a new one. Maybe if I stopped spending it all on pet things.... Hah!

6.6gal Bookshelf Aquarium


NPT 6.6 gal TruAqua Tank (need to do some replanting and moving some things) 



10 gallon, sits on my kitchen island, so both sides are viewable

View from Kitchen


View from Liv. Room


----------



## Rauddys809

i'vve got to learn how to plant my tank better O: mine look soo noobish compare to you guys


----------



## amphirion

@Quinn: you've got a couple of nice looking tanks yourself. i like the layout of the 2nd.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Quinn, I love your kitchen tank. Did you cover the back for the kitchen view photo or is that how the tank is from that view?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quinn

amphirion said:


> @Quinn: you've got a couple of nice looking tanks yourself. i like the layout of the 2nd.


Thanks. I was actually just thinking about changing it around some. Some of my "trees" lost their moss, or I realized that I didn't like the placement of the moss after/how it looked, so I wanted to adjust, maybe only have one, central tree... Not sure, I would just play with it, but it's dirted so I don't want to disturb it too much.



FishyFishy89 said:


> Quinn, I love your kitchen tank. Did you cover the back for the kitchen view photo or is that how the tank is from that view?


Thanks! I just redid that one, had to add a layer of sand to the top for corys, and moved a bunch of plants and wood etc. I'm really diggin' it. I think I basically made it to look nice from my normal spot on the couch! :lol:
Actually I think the room was just dark/its a cellphone pic! You can see through it in actuality, usually to my Great Dane snoozing on his couch, hah!


----------



## G26okie

My contribution. New planted tank, only setup about 2 weeks ago, so some of the plants aren't in the best condition yet.

Dosing twice a week with seachem flourish, it is home to 1 snail hitchhiker, 5 ghost shrimp, and one double tail plakat betta.

Plants are Java ferns in the back, dwarf hairgrass and dwarf sag up front, and a nice piece of mopani wood. Substrate is flourite dark.


----------



## BatCakes

Not sure if it's "techically" a planted tank, since it's just gravel and I don't deal with ferts or anything. Here's my tank, all live plants. Sorry about the glare/quality.


----------



## FishyFishy89

BatCakes, you actually need to have some sort of fert for your plants. Otherwise, they'll slowly die away.

G26okie, I'd be very careful about how much liquid fert you are using. Twice weekly dosing maybe too much.


----------



## BatCakes

Really? I've had the anubias for months, and I thought the waste from the fish would provide for most of it. They're all low light plants and I only change 50% of water per week. What sort of ferts and dosing do you suggest? It's only a 5gal.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I rarely fertilize my planted tanks (like once every couple months if I remember) and my plants haven't faded away. Fish poop and left over food is plenty of fertilizer for a low light tank...


----------



## Tree

My plants grew fine without ferts, but I decided to add some to the tank cause one plant was having trouble perking up. ^^


----------



## G26okie

FishyFishy89 said:


> BatCakes, you actually need to have some sort of fert for your plants. Otherwise, they'll slowly die away.
> 
> G26okie, I'd be very careful about how much liquid fert you are using. Twice weekly dosing maybe too much.


Yeah, I might dial it back a little.


----------



## FishyFishy89

If you have soil, that is entirely different. But the waste from 1 single fish(or only a few fish) isn't enough to sustain an entire planted tank. Also, there shouldn't be any left over food when you're feeding just 1 fish. A fully stocked tank you have some leeway of having some left over food. But it should never be done with just 1 fish.


----------



## jord388

I posted a few weeks back when I just planted it but things have settled down a bit now  I've also got 2 Oto's in there and a few snails in hiding -.-

I'm dosing ferts once per week and liquid co2 each day


----------



## Tree

I have a nerite snail and a betta in my two tanks, the other two have no snail and I do see a difference in the plant growth. Snail poo is a big help with plants too right? I will be getting two more snails for my other two tanks next Tuesday.

Ps: jord388 your tank is AWESOME! 8D


----------



## Waking Buddha

This is my 5.5 gal tank! I just started adding plants this month and have a lot to learn still. Plants are so much fun and my betta is LOVING the jumble of plants on the left side.


----------



## jord388

Thanks tree! Im so glad I planted it  im not sure about snails so I cant really help you with that , sorry


----------



## Laki

Wow, you guys make me feel like mine's a shambled mess! They're all so carefully planned and established!! I want to get frogbit or salvinia again (I had a seed shrimp infestation clear it all out) And I want the tall stringy looking stuff too. And I want my java fern to grow faster and my hornwort to stop dying in pieces and my anacharis to come back. 

Here's mine, photo from today. I just added the IAL for FernBack to play with. He LOVES IAL. Loves. Immediately after placing it he goes to work investigating the angles and holes and where best to start a nest. I put it in bc he has a bit of a shred tail.


----------



## cowgirlsue1

I did a routine water change today and moved a couple plants around; disturbed the substrate some; added an anubia after tying onto rock. Did my testing. Ammonia and nitrates doing great but the Ph dropped from 7.6 to 6.0. I about had a heart attack since my tap water is about 7.8. Dropped a Ph tab and retested and was back to 7.2. Do you think that disturbance caused the rise? I pierce the substrate every day to release bubbles since I don't want a million worker snails in the tank, but it doesn't seem to change the Ph. Ideas??? And I did not pre-test before the change so I have idea if it was that way before. Think I'll add an indian almond leaf.


----------



## FishyFishy89

MTS have a controlled population. They won't overrun your tank.

What other items do you have in your tank?


----------



## cowgirlsue1

water sprite, boteris, moss, wisteria, ludwigia, Marimo ball, and a couple of grasses, all growing well. Betta, oto, nerite and a hitchhiker snail. 5 gal tank with soil, sand, gravel base. Heater abd dumbed down filter. I'm not completely satisfied by the layout. I kinda promised that I wouldn't get a bigger tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

hhhmmmm
I could only think that the soil would mess with your pH. There's nothing else that I see in your tank that would mess with it.

You don't have any driftwood?

What is your soil? Brand? Do you have a link to the exact one?


----------



## BatCakes

FishyFishy89 said:


> If you have soil, that is entirely different. But the waste from 1 single fish(or only a few fish) isn't enough to sustain an entire planted tank. Also, there shouldn't be any left over food when you're feeding just 1 fish. A fully stocked tank you have some leeway of having some left over food. But it should never be done with just 1 fish.



That still wasn't a suggestion of what I SHOULD be using, haha. I'm probably not going to start doing ferts soon since I'm studying abroad for a few months, but if I have money to start buying some when I come back, I don't know enough about them/kinds to do anything about it.


----------



## FishyFishy89

BatCakes said:


> That still wasn't a suggestion of what I SHOULD be using, haha. I'm probably not going to start doing ferts soon since I'm studying abroad for a few months, but if I have money to start buying some when I come back, I don't know enough about them/kinds to do anything about it.


I didn't see you ask what you should be using....
It is really simple. So simple as going down the aisle where you'd purchase your conditioners and the like. It's not like there is a million different types on the shelf. The best to get is Flourish Comprehensive. If you're not using ferts and just have 1 fish(or a few stocks) I am not sure how your anubias has survived this long. It is a low tech plant, but it still has nutrition that needs to be met(just like your fish)

And if you're not bringing your fish with you, I'm sure whomever is feeding your fish wouldn't mind giving your tank a tiny bit of fert once a week. They're already going to be feeding your fish daily at most and likely doing water changes.


----------



## Laki

My anubias doesn't need fertilizer. I've been growing the same one for a year and a half now and have clipped it into 3 full plants. I stopped fertilizing a long time ago because my tank didn't need it and it ended up feeding an algae bloom. I only keep one fish in there as well


----------



## amphirion

fertilizing regime increases with the abundance of light. as more light is given, plants speed up photosynthetic processes which demands many nutrients including, but not limited to CO2, N, P, K, Fe, and Mg. if these demands are not met, the plants simply burn themselves out. 

anubias are slow growers, and prefer dim light in comparison to many other plants, and therefore do not require frequent fertilization. most of the major components, N, P, and K can be derived from fauna waste.


----------



## Laki

Tell that to my Asian Ambulia! I have a year and half old 6500K light on for about 6 hours a day and they're growing like weeds, no need for ferts! Anubias usually sprouts a new stem every 2 weeks.


----------



## amphirion

@Laki: what's your substrate?


----------



## G26okie

Decided to rescape, i wasn't feeling the drift wood at all.

Took the driftwood out, tied the java ferns to some lava rocks using brown thread, and planted anacharis, and Wisteria in the back corners. Put a root tab down with the dwarf sag, dwarf hairgrass, and wisteria.

Before:











After:


----------



## G26okie

Btw, my LFS has great deals on plants. Got the anacharis for $1.99, and the wisteria for $2.99.


----------



## FishyFishy89

That looks alot nicer to me. The driftwood was kinda hiding some of your plants in the back. I think a small piece of driftwood in the center would do very nicely.

I need to get a hold of some dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## Laki

That's a nice reno! 

I use regular black gravel. I'm a lazy aquarist and haven't bothered to upgrade the substrate.


----------



## Tree

Here are my updates of my Planted tanks. =) 

Perch's tank:









Sardines tank with Dwarf lily growing like mad: 









Tuna's Tank: 









And Anchovy's tank that is growing MUCH better. =)


----------



## G26okie

FishyFishy89 said:


> That looks alot nicer to me. The driftwood was kinda hiding some of your plants in the back. I think a small piece of driftwood in the center would do very nicely.
> 
> I need to get a hold of some dwarf hairgrass.


I ended up adding a Marimo ball in the middle.


----------



## G26okie

G26okie said:


> I ended up adding a Marimo ball in the middle.


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## kman

Rescaped a bit, and scaled down. Smaug, here, does fine in the no-AC office on hot weekends (this is SoCal, it's been in the mid-80s plus for weeks, and this last 3-day weekend is was easily in the 90s in our suite!), but apparently the ghost shrimp do not. 

Took away over half the duckweed, too, which had nearly closed in the surface, so my secretary's goldfish are going to feast tomorrow night!

I think I still need something else, perhaps a java fern in the back left...


----------



## G26okie

kman said:


> Rescaped a bit, and scaled down. Smaug, here, does fine in the no-AC office on hot weekends (this is SoCal, it's been in the mid-80s plus for weeks, and this last 3-day weekend is was easily in the 90s in our suite!), but apparently the ghost shrimp do not.
> 
> Took away over half the duckweed, too, which had nearly closed in the surface, so my secretary's goldfish are going to feast tomorrow night!
> 
> I think I still need something else, perhaps a java fern in the back left...


Something tall in the back would look great. I love that piece of wood though.


----------



## kman

G26okie said:


> Something tall in the back would look great. I love that piece of wood though.


Thx, I'm happy about that manzanita branch. It's been hard finding one with good structure this small!

Yes, exactly, a nice tall Java fern in the back left will really complete it. I'm going to hit a couple shops at lunch, and hopefully I'll nab a nice one.


----------



## G26okie

kman said:


> Thx, I'm happy about that manzanita branch. It's been hard finding one with good structure this small!
> 
> Yes, exactly, a nice tall Java fern in the back left will really complete it. I'm going to hit a couple shops at lunch, and hopefully I'll nab a nice one.


Get some thread and tie it to a rock to put it back there, much easier than trying to plant the roots.


----------



## MileHighBettas

*5 Gallon*





Just set up Mr Grizzle with the beginnings of a great new planted tank !


----------



## kman

G26okie said:


> Get some thread and tie it to a rock to put it back there, much easier than trying to plant the roots.


That's the plan. Java Ferns prefer being tied to a rock rather than planted, too.


----------



## Heifzilla

Tree said:


> Here are my updates of my Planted tanks. =)


Looks good, Tree! Love the fishy names for your fishies!


----------



## Heifzilla

MileHighBettas said:


> Just set up Mr Grizzle with the beginnings of a great new planted tank !


Love the little path


----------



## Mashiro

This is my divided 10 gallon. I'm looking to buy some more plants, but I need some suggestions as to what would look good.


----------



## Tree

Heifzilla said:


> Looks good, Tree! Love the fishy names for your fishies!



thanks =)


----------



## Heifzilla

Here are my two tanks. I have a 3 gallon and a 10 gallon. 

My water is full of tannins from the wood I have in both tanks, and I like it a lot. The 10 gallon is still cycling, but it's getting close to being done. Still a little cloudy, and I have a Marineland Hidden LED light bar in there because the LEDs that came with the tank are awful. I like the light bar, but it seems to really focus a lot of light right there in the top front of the tank no matter how much I adjust it. I am not sure if the light is going to be enough to grow my plants :/

I added the backgrounds today, they're just the "background by the foot" you can purchase at Petco/Petsmart. Plants in the 10 gallon are Anubias "Nana", water wisteria, and today I re-scaped the 10 and added two Java Ferns. In the 3 gallon, I have water wisteria and anacharis. Both are growing well in there, the wisteria has thrown out a ton of roots, and the anacharis grew another stem. The plants in both tanks are very new, the oldest being the anubias, which has been with me for a month. The WW and anacharis I got two weeks ago from an ebay seller.

Merlot and the green/emerald corys are in the 10, and my baby betta, the Hasbrosus, and the Oto are in the 3.

Sorry for the crappy quality. I need to actually take some pics with my camera instead of my phone, but can you say "lazy"? 

And Hasbrosus cory cats are *adorable*. They are itty bitty, all over the tank, and unbelievably cute.

10 gallon



3 gallon


----------



## dollshyne

*My 1st planted aquarium*

Here is my first planted aquarium. Its 10 gallons with 4 ghost shrimp (I had 5, but 1 died) and 1 baby betta (still not sure if its a boy or girl). I have a heater, but no filter. I haven't used any fertilizers. The tank has been set up for a week. After reading all the comments in this thread, I may buy some more plants, a nerite snail, a filter, & some plant fertilizer. After the beta gets bigger (& I know if its a boy or girl) I may get some other fish too. 

(the pink plant in the middle is fake). &#55357;&#56842;

Everyone's tanks look amazing!


----------



## cowgirlsue1

Good job!!! My NPT is 3 weeks old and my plants are growing like weeds. I put some grass in the front and unfortunately, it's running. Learn as you go, I guess. I'll have to remove it before it takes over. And the water sprite has grown a foot...no kidding! Which in a 5 gal tank is overwhelming. Still, Kwei-Li loves all the plants to swim through. Any recommendations for a clumping mini grass.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

my plants just arrived yesterday!

got the ones that extract nutrition from the column floating for now.

after done with fish-less cycle, and doing the PWC i will then tie down/plant them


----------



## cowgirlsue1

kman...what is that grass in the front??


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

cowgirlsue1 said:


> kman...what is that grass in the front??


im guessing i am kman? if so, it is dwarf hairgrass


----------



## cowgirlsue1

Do you know if it clumps or runs?


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

not sure what you mean?


----------



## cowgirlsue1

Running roots under substrate...think regular grass outside. Clumping is one clump of grass that stays put. I don't want grass everywhere. Just a nice plant


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

it does propagate, so it will eventually spread. but you can always just pull out the runners.


----------



## kman

cowgirlsue1 said:


> kman...what is that grass in the front??


Assuming the front right, yes, that's Dwarf Hair Grass (DHG). Hasn't spread so far, although it certainly has grown longer. I've trimmed it shorter a couple of times, and it's about due for another trim, although I kinda like the wild look it showing at the moment.

Definitely not the sort of plant to take over the tank, if that's what you're worried about. It will spread slowly under the best conditions (good ferts, high lighting, co2 injection, etc.), and REALLY slowly under the low light, low tech conditions of my tank. So if it ever gets too large, a year or so from now, super simple to keep in check.

Added the Java Fern in the back left, as planned. I'm going to let it stew for a few months, I think, and see how things take off. I hope that Crypt gets in better shape, but everything else is going pretty well.


----------



## Heifzilla

Looks good, kman


----------



## kman

Heifzilla said:


> Looks good, kman


Thx! I look forward to the Manzanita darkening up a bit, which they do, given some time.


----------



## Tappy4me

*My planted tanks*

5 gallon: Office betta (will be going to work soon)









5.5 gallon: Vesuvius








The potted crypt is temporary, and I need to top off his water... 

20 L: Sorority








Still have a few java ferns to put in as well as changing the background to black. Eventually will be switching the substrate to black as well.


----------



## Joey Fish

Wow I really like that black sand as substrate, all of you awesome tanks make mine look really lame. Thanks for the inspiration. I want to add some driftwood w/liveplants on it, what plants do you suggest and how do i anchor it?


----------



## Tappy4me

Joey Fish said:


> Wow I really like that black sand as substrate, all of you awesome tanks make mine look really lame. Thanks for the inspiration. I want to add some driftwood w/liveplants on it, what plants do you suggest and how do i anchor it?


Here's an updated pic. And thanks! You can attach plants to driftwood by fishing line, yarn, or superglue (when the driftwood is dry, then once the glue is dry put the whole thing in the tank) most commonly. Same methods to attach to rocks. 

As for plant recommendations, it depends on the type of care you want. Low tech plants that don't require much in terms of lighting or fertilizers are Anubias, Java fern and java moss.


----------



## kman

Nice tanks, tappy! Gonna plant that potted plant?


----------



## Tappy4me

kman said:


> Nice tanks, tappy! Gonna plant that potted plant?


Background switched over. Yea, I plan to eventually. Just don't know which tank I'm going to put it in yet. Not enough substrate in teh 5.5 for it's size. Vesuvius likes it tho, so for now it'll stay there.


----------



## Tree

Picture overload! I added duckweed, Westeria, Java moss and Hornswort. to my tanks. =) I have tops to all off my tanks. they are just off to show you the plants. ^^

Perches (left) and Anchovys (right) Tank: 









Tuna's (left) Sardines (right) Tanks:









and just a fish point of view of the tanks XD


----------



## Heifzilla

Looks great, Tree! I'm going to be adding some java moss. I would like to add duckweed but am kind of afraid of it taking over. I'd have to find some, too.


----------



## Tree

Heifzilla said:


> Looks great, Tree! I'm going to be adding some java moss. I would like to add duckweed but am kind of afraid of it taking over. I'd have to find some, too.


thanks =)

I am worried about it taking over the tanks as well. but it looks so COOL! XD I wonder what is the easiest way to scoop them out. I guess just with your hands cause they cling to everything. LOL


----------



## Heifzilla

Where did you find it at? LFS?


----------



## Tree

Heifzilla said:


> Where did you find it at? LFS?



I went on Cregslist and found a guy in Minnesota (where I live) and drove to his house to get some. =)


----------



## Joey Fish

Wow, my tank with someplastics, a cave, and a sprig of healthy moneywort looks lame now. You guys have some very lucky bettas.


----------



## Heifzilla

I never would have thought of CL, lol


----------



## Tree

Heifzilla said:


> I never would have thought of CL, lol


Me neither, until a lady at Petsmart suggested it to me. =P




Joey Fish said:


> Wow, my tank with someplastics, a cave, and a sprig of healthy moneywort looks lame now. You guys have some very lucky bettas.



Awwww but I love the colors of fake plants. it gives the tanks a lot of color. ^^


----------



## kman

Tree said:


> thanks =)
> 
> I am worried about it taking over the tanks as well. but it looks so COOL! XD I wonder what is the easiest way to scoop them out. I guess just with your hands cause they cling to everything. LOL


I use a spoon for my tiny Spec, for a bigger tank like yours a ladle would work well.  It's a small tank, so it only takes a minute to scoop it out before I mess with the tank, do the work, then dump it back in. No need to treat it gently!

With that much duckweed, you're going to have TONS soon. I'd start finding friends who have goldfish or koi soon!


----------



## G26okie

The anacharis is taking over!


----------



## kman

Ok, and now for a little fun!

I found a neat app that does time lapse videos with my iPhone, and set things up for a "quick" 30 minute video.  Don't worry, it's only 30 seconds!

Normally I hate vertical videos, but it was appropriate to the form factor of my Fluval Spec 2 gal tank.

So without further ado, here is 30 minutes in the daily life of Smaug the Betta! (in 30 seconds!):


----------



## Heifzilla

kman, totally cool! Gonna have to get that app and try it now


----------



## kman

Heifzilla said:


> kman, totally cool! Gonna have to get that app and try it now


Thanks! Even more fun are the two I did for my other, somewhat larger, tank. No betta in this tank, but the snails are a riot!


----------



## PSRBetta

Some of your tanks our amazing!!!! 

I will post some of mine when am finished. I am going to have some fake plants (blue to go with my room and my betta) and some real plants i want a little mix


----------



## FishyFishy89

I remodeled the betta tanks and trimmed in the angel tank. I took the sword out of Reuben's tank because it was basically slowly dying. It put it back into the angel tank to revive it. Once it's all grown back up, I'm likely going to sell it. Sorry for the glares.


----------



## G26okie

kman said:


> Thanks! Even more fun are the two I did for my other, somewhat larger, tank. No betta in this tank, but the snails are a riot!


Thats great. I'm downloading the app right now.


----------



## Tree

kman said:


> I use a spoon for my tiny Spec, for a bigger tank like yours a ladle would work well.  It's a small tank, so it only takes a minute to scoop it out before I mess with the tank, do the work, then dump it back in. No need to treat it gently!
> 
> With that much duckweed, you're going to have TONS soon. I'd start finding friends who have goldfish or koi soon!


Ahh cool! thanks for the tip! 
Hahahaha yeah the dude gave me A LOT! the rest is in a ZIP bag. I had enough to place in my sisters betta tank. I have a LFS near by that I will give it to. she has Gold fish. 

Now dumping the duckweed in the cold will kill it right? I dumped some of it in the snow when I did a water change.


----------



## kman

Tree said:


> Ahh cool! thanks for the tip!
> Hahahaha yeah the dude gave me A LOT! the rest is in a ZIP bag. I had enough to place in my sisters betta tank. I have a LFS near by that I will give it to. she has Gold fish.
> 
> Now dumping the duckweed in the cold will kill it right? I dumped some of it in the snow when I did a water change.


No idea if it survives cold or not.

Stick it in a soup bowl with some water, and put it in the microwave for 4-5 minutes, and I would think that should make it nice and dead. Then do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Tree

kman said:


> No idea if it survives cold or not.
> 
> Stick it in a soup bowl with some water, and put it in the microwave for 4-5 minutes, and I would think that should make it nice and dead. Then do whatever you want with it.



Hahahaha! I can just picture my sister looking at me when I place the duckweed in the microwave. LOL thanks again! I will do that next time. =)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> Ahh cool! thanks for the tip!
> Hahahaha yeah the dude gave me A LOT! the rest is in a ZIP bag. I had enough to place in my sisters betta tank. I have a LFS near by that I will give it to. she has Gold fish.
> 
> Now dumping the duckweed in the cold will kill it right? I dumped some of it in the snow when I did a water change.


Don't dump live duckweed. Duckweed is just that, a weed. And in some areas it is an invasive species. I just put mine in a little bowl without water and leave it to dry out. Once it is dried out, I wrap it in some paper towels, close it in a ziplock bag and toss it.

Another idea for use of duckweed, if you have omnivores, get some plain gelatin, your duckweed and some flake fish food. Blend it all together and freeze in an ice cube tray. Now you have fish food!


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Don't dump live duckweed. Duckweed is just that, a weed. And in some areas it is an invasive species. I just put mine in a little bowl without water and leave it to dry out. Once it is dried out, I wrap it in some paper towels, close it in a ziplock bag and toss it.
> 
> Another idea for use of duckweed, if you have omnivores, get some plain gelatin, your duckweed and some flake fish food. Blend it all together and freeze in an ice cube tray. Now you have fish food!


Even the cold weather wont kill it? wow well I am sticking with the Microwave. =P easier for me.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> Even the cold weather wont kill it? wow well I am sticking with the Microwave. =P easier for me.


I don't think so. I've read of people shipping duckweed in below freezing weather and it made it alive.


----------



## Mommagalicia

This is our first foray into plants. If these stay alive I will probably order some anubias nana and maybe a floater of some sort. We got a banana plant, marimo moss ball, and Java fern. I tied the java fern to the Gary statue. Is that ok? Should I order some kind of fertilizer for these plants? I hope someday I can have a beautiful tank like the ones I've seen here!


----------



## kman

FishyFishy89 said:


> I don't think so. I've read of people shipping duckweed in below freezing weather and it made it alive.


Considering duckweed is still there in the wild on ponds when the ice thaws, I'd have to agree.


----------



## Heifzilla

Tree said:


> Ahh cool! thanks for the tip!
> Hahahaha yeah the dude gave me A LOT! the rest is in a ZIP bag. I had enough to place in my sisters betta tank. I have a LFS near by that I will give it to. she has Gold fish.
> 
> Now dumping the duckweed in the cold will kill it right? I dumped some of it in the snow when I did a water change.


Tree, send me some of that duckweed! I can't find anyone local that has any. I can pay for shipping. Just stick it in an envelope


----------



## Tree

Heifzilla said:


> Tree, send me some of that duckweed! I can't find anyone local that has any. I can pay for shipping. Just stick it in an envelope


Sure! Message me your address and I will mail the rest to you. =) 



kman said:


> Considering duckweed is still there in the wild on ponds when the ice thaws, I'd have to agree.


Oh good point! =O


----------



## copperarabian

my Fluval spec, a friend of mine is also bringing more plants over today that I'll be attaching to the driftwood. 










and my planted 17g , it was struggling before but about a month ago I started using liquid fertilizer, liquid CO2, and root tabs. The plants now are growing quickly an doing awesome!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Copper, why dont I see your pictures? :,(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tlatch89

Cleaned up and trimmed my wisteria. I think I'm just going to let everything grow for a few months now that I have the tank the way I want it.


----------



## copperarabian

FishyFishy89 said:


> Copper, why dont I see your pictures? :,(
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh wow! Yeah they totally didn't show up D: I posted this in one of my galleries so they should definitively work.

These aren't great photos, it's glaring but I wanted to post new photos anyway since my friend gave me some plants

17g, it's been doing amazing since I started using liquid CO2, liquid fertilizer, and root tabs about a month ago. 










2g fluval spec, home to Thranduil the plakat


----------



## FishyFishy89

much better!
They're very pretty. I love the bushy/jungle like thing you've got going on in the right side of you 17g


----------



## Tree

Well I spent HOURS getting all of the duckweed in a group and take the rest out in another small tank for now. I had a hard time having the duckweed stick to the sides of the tanks so I thought of this idea: 










and a separated the giant duckweed and the normal duckweed to make it easier so when the giant weed grows more I will switch out the smaller ones. =)


----------



## FishyFishy89

great idea!!


----------



## Vergil

Last minute solution to overgrowth... The driftwood's bark started peeling so I took it all off. 










Took out majority of the cabomba and some A. swords.


----------



## johnnymillenium

Finally just planted my 2.5 gal. yay! Johnnys showing off a bit in this pic.  Hopefully the Rotala Macrandra makes it, its looking a little pooed on (front right corner)


----------



## MattsBettas

Love all the tanks


----------



## Gilljay

Well - here it is. I hope this hasn't turned out too small.
My tank has always been well planted and I love the way the fish can hide. I can rarely see all at once and this is the most Harlequins I have seen altogether.
I did have CO2 in but took that out as the plants seem to be self sufficient now. All the plants are constantly covered in Red Cherry Shrimp so they are happy.
Thanks amaeki99 for jogging us along.


----------



## PSRBetta

You guys have really gorgeous tanks.


----------



## keepsmiling

Mommagalicia said:


> This is our first foray into plants. If these stay alive I will probably order some anubias nana and maybe a floater of some sort. We got a banana plant, marimo moss ball, and Java fern. I tied the java fern to the Gary statue. Is that ok? Should I order some kind of fertilizer for these plants? I hope someday I can have a beautiful tank like the ones I've seen here!


Congrats on going green. What kind of lighting do you have? The rotala {or whatever stem plant that is} may not make it without a nutrient rich soil. You will be better off with the anubias, which has a rhyzome and should not be buried in the substrate. I suggest you also ditch the banana plant. It will eventually rot and can foul the water.
The java and marimo are easy keepers, as is the anubias.;-) No need for any additional ferts for these.


----------



## G26okie

Had to trim the brown off the anacharis and replant, this stuff grows super quick.

Before









After


----------



## FishyFishy89

I can't ever plant my ancharis
Whatever gets put into the soil just dies off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G26okie

FishyFishy89 said:


> I can't ever plant my ancharis
> Whatever gets put into the soil just dies off.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine was kinda brown/dead at the base when I planted it, but it hung on like that for 2 weeks.


----------



## Joey Fish

Looks awesome


----------



## Tree

trimmed my plants and started my first NPT! Whoo! 

NPT: 









Added new plants and trimmed some too =)









Trimmed and added new plants. his is my fave tank of them all <3:









and the little girls tank:


----------



## Polkadot

Very nice tanks Tree.


----------



## Sparklesnail

Krieger and I feel left out!  Here is the start of our planted 40L tank- we have a anubias which has just finished flowering and a newly planted amazon sword.
I'd like to plant some dwarf hairgrass and also try and add some depth and more hiding places for my guy.


----------



## DBanana

It's been a while since I posted my aquariums so I thought I'd throw out some updates. 

My son's divided tank for Spooky (hiding under his air filter) and BT (looking as chewed up as he is). We need to get some more plants in the back. The red temple plants died off from a massive case of algea before I got the oto's to handle the unexpected workload

















My 20g divided needs some more plants too (and better photos) but right now the shrimps and otos seem happy (the cucumber slices are for them). 

















And finally my special tank for the little white female I ordered from Thailand. The water is still filtering a bit, but I had a lot of fun breaking/cutting terra cotta pots (my son did too).


----------



## Waking Buddha

So I posted my 5 gallon about 10 pages ago but since then I accidentally broke it! So here I am today to share my newly set up tank which is also 5 gallons. I had to throw away some of my plants but amazingly it looks fuller to me now than it did before! I like the set up a lot better.

I love to watch my betta weave in and around the plants. He never did it when I had plastic and silk.


----------



## Weaver

And here is my newly set up NPT as well. I've got a pair of survivor Crypts (they lasted with just sand and fertilizer), a bunch of Eleocharis parvula, and Alternanthera reineckii 'cardinalis' planted in there now. 










Ignore the ripped up fins (he's healing very slowly after fin rot) and enjoying all the plants he can now try to wiggle under.


----------



## Heifzilla

Here are my tanks so far.

This is my 5 gallon. It is a work-in-progress  I am planning on moving stuff around and getting more plants, but I am letting what I have grow in first. The hygrophilia is putting on new growth, but I am also keeping my light on in this tank longer (and I think the light is better than my 10 gallon) because I want to grow some good algae for my Oto. My anacharis is just one long stem right now, but it grows like 1/2" per day, and my lucky bamboo has put out a ton of new root growth. Eventually I will probably just use a black background for this tank.





This is my 10 gallon. I just moved around the driftwood, and my Java Moss is growing but it arrived frozen from the seller a couple of weeks ago and has been a slow start in this tank, though it really took off in the 5 gallon. My hygrophilia is putting on new growth, but the original stuff looks kind of hurty. My anubias nana is growing very well, new leaves every week. The java fern on the left is starting to get plantlets, but the bigger one isn't doing anything yet.




So, serious works-in-progress, but I am very interested to see how they grow.


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## n25philly

Welcome to the jungle
We got shrimps 'n' snails
I got all the fish I want
Even with long tails
We the plants go real fast
And keep the water clean
If you got the time to watch
They’ll entertain all day


lol, this is my 10 gallon that I recently started up. I'll post a pic of my 20 soon when my oto finishes eating the algae on the front of the tank. Sorry it's just a crappy quickly taken cell phone shot


----------



## PuckFanLA

So many wonderful, creative tanks to look at in here. I'll be starting my first NPT this weekend after the PetCo plant/fish sale. With all these beautiful tanks to gather inspiration from I am having a hard time waiting!


----------



## n25philly

OK, he's my 20 algae and all


----------



## n25philly

The algae makes the stuff in the back hard to see. There are 23 different plants in total. Not the beautifully designed aquascape that some people have since I just buy any plant I like and figure out how to fit it in later, but the fish and shrimp love it which is what matters.


----------



## erinbirdsong

*Update! TruAqua 6.6 Gal Cube*

So when TruAqua had the sale in November I scooped up an upgrade for my Betta boy. 

The 1st pic was last month and the other one is from today!

Sorry today's pic is so bad I have an awful glare in my office...


----------



## summersea

So I thought I would finally post pics of my first NPT! It is a 5g with a miracle gro/black petco sand substrate. I have had it set up for 3 weeks exactly today. All but 2 plants have flourished and I will be getting a Betta for the tank tomorrow now that my water parameters have stabilized! It isn't designed as anything special but for my first attempt I am pretty happy!


----------



## Joey Fish

Wow these all look great!! I really want to start one


----------



## PSRBetta

Some beautiful tanks in here, My tank isn't has great has some of yours but my Betta loves it so that's the main thing 


Here it is


----------



## Wolfstardobe

Here are my two:

Ten gallon with Blue VT and a few dozen trumpet snails. Currently growing in a dwarf baby tears carpet. Also has rotella, an amazon sword and duckweed.

Twenty gallon with Red VT, six cory cats and trumpet snails. Java fern, jungle val, dwarf sag, amazon sword, rotella, water wisteria, and duckweed.


----------



## PSRBetta

Here's a little video of my 5 gallon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8mbjlfe2Ks


----------



## Tree

My updated NPTs. And I now have styrofoam cup tops for hold the duckweed. =)


----------



## G26okie

10 gallon with Anubias, Java ferns, and dwarf Sag. 4 Harlequin rasboras in there right now, going to add a few more and a betta after I'm sure the TSS worked.


----------



## Betta Nut

Planted 10G sorority with some new plants :


----------



## kman

May as well show off my main tank here. No betta in this one, but if I ever lose my Dwarf Gourami I'll likely get a betta in his place. (they'd fight each other if I tried them together, most likely)


----------



## gracierat

Tanks look awesome! Tree, I'm having trouble with my lily's I have in all 3 of my tanks! Sweets lily never has done a thing, but my 5.5 gallon the lily in there were doing great! now they lost a lot of leaves and turning black before they drop off? I quit using flourish because I was having really bad hair algae. maybe this is the problem no ferts? Here a pic of Sweets lily.


----------



## 16kehresmann

Where do you guys get duckweed?? I really want some floating plants but I don't think either of my LPS's carry it....And everyone has incredibly beautiful planted tanks! I am in envy.


----------



## gracierat

Hello 16kehresmann, Mine is frogbit that I got on ebay. It was pretty cheap as I remember. It grows crazy well! I have to keep trimming the roots, they grow so long that they touch the substrate!  but I do love that about them!


----------



## PuckFanLA

Here's my new 11g tank. It's only a couple days old and I'm not sure if I will leave all the plants where they are currently, but so far I'm loving it. I can't wait to get my Betta in there!
Puck


----------



## PuckFanLA

Seems I don't know how to post an image. Sorry
Puck


----------



## summersea

*Update on First NPT*

I have just fallen in love with NPT tanks! So easy to set up and the plants grow like crazy! This is my first NPT after 3 1/2 weeks with its new inhabitant, my HMEE Dusty!

This pic was AFTER I trimmed a stem of wisteria and hygro because they were blocking the light to my pygmy chain swords. I am going to have to prune the red dwarf lily and chain sworn plantlets this weekend as they are taking over parts of my tank!


----------



## gracierat

Summersea your tanks is just beautiful! I wish mine looked anywhere close to yours! Just wow!! And I love your HMEE! My next fish is going to be a EE


----------



## summersea

Thanks Gracierat! I love my tank and boy too! I sooo wish all my tanks were NPTs now! Maybe some day lol ;-)


----------



## Polkadot

@ summersea - that looks amazing!


----------



## summersea

Thanks polkadot! I am pretty proud of how my first attempt turned out! My next goal is changing my 29g community tank over to an NPT but first need to rehome the fish it currently inhabits.


----------



## n25philly

n25philly said:


> Welcome to the jungle
> We got shrimps 'n' snails
> I got all the fish I want
> Even with long tails
> We the plants go real fast
> And keep the water clean
> If you got the time to watch
> They’ll entertain all day
> 
> 
> lol, this is my 10 gallon that I recently started up. I'll post a pic of my 20 soon when my oto finishes eating the algae on the front of the tank. Sorry it's just a crappy quickly taken cell phone shot


10 days later, I guess I got this right...










Guess I'll be trimming this weekend


----------



## mart

Just planted my new tank yesterday. Already just found out Kyoto is not aquatic, so will have to change that out. Thanks Petco!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Hoping to dirt my established 75 gallon this weekend!
My new aqeuon water changer fits my sink perfectly, so I'll be doing daily 50% until my cycle catches up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kman

mart said:


> Just planted my new tank yesterday. Already just found out Kyoto is not aquatic, so will have to change that out. Thanks Petco!


Yeah, they got me on one of those, too. Kyoto impulse buy. :evil:

I really hate these companies are selling non-aquatic plants for aquariums. Guaranteed to fail!


----------



## mart

kman said:


> Yeah, they got me on one of those, too. Kyoto impulse buy. :evil:
> 
> I really hate these companies are selling non-aquatic plants for aquariums. Guaranteed to fail!


Yeah, what really makes me mad is it looks so good in there. Flows so pretty in the current. Oh well, got me a Green Hygrophilia, Red Rotala macrandra, and a Vallisneria americana coming. Hope they make it look good.


----------



## FishyFishy89

kman said:


> Yeah, they got me on one of those, too. Kyoto impulse buy. :evil:
> 
> I really hate these companies are selling non-aquatic plants for aquariums. Guaranteed to fail!


If you have the space, you can always plant inside your filter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kman

mart said:


> Yeah, what really makes me mad is it looks so good in there. Flows so pretty in the current. Oh well, got me a Green Hygrophilia, Red Rotala macrandra, and a Vallisneria americana coming. Hope they make it look good.


Ironically, I bought it to replace some Valisneria that's doing poorly, since it looks similar. So'k, things should turn around as soon as I start co2 injection.


----------



## kman

FishyFishy89 said:


> If you have the space, you can always plant inside your filter.


Canister filter, so sadly no.


----------



## mart

kman said:


> Ironically, I bought it to replace some Valisneria that's doing poorly, since it looks similar. So'k, things should turn around as soon as I start co2 injection.


How long did your Kyoto last in your tank, or did you take it out right away?


----------



## kman

mart said:


> How long did your Kyoto last in your tank, or did you take it out right away?


I just put it in last weekend (picked it up on a whim at the PetCo mega sale!), so approx 5 days and counting. 

Looks great at the moment! So I'm leaving it for now, as it looks nice and I wanted something grassy where it is. But I'm sure it'll start to go downhill at some point, and then I'll yank it.


----------



## mart

kman said:


> I just put it in last weekend (picked it up on a whim at the PetCo mega sale!), so approx 5 days and counting.
> 
> Looks great at the moment! So I'm leaving it for now, as it looks nice and I wanted something grassy where it is. But I'm sure it'll start to go downhill at some point, and then I'll yank it.


LOL, ok, you got 5 days on me, so I'll go by what happens to yours. It sure is nice though.


----------



## missavgp

Here's my 25g tall sorority/community tank. 6 girls, 6 neons, 7 ember tetras, 7 ottos, 4 amanos and two assassin snails


----------



## FishyFishy89

My Angel tank is finally NPT! It was exhausting after a mess up on my part. But It was totally worth it!
Don't mind the floating mass on the right side, those stems are going to new homes soon. Hopefully this week.


----------



## summersea

I just finished setting up my new 5g NPT soil tank. Substrate includes 1" miracle gro organic potting mix capped with 1/2" of petco black sand. I used a combination of trimmings from my other NPT and tried a few plants from PetsMart. Here is the plant line up:

5 stems wisteria
2 stems hygrophila corymbosa
3 stems ludwigia
1 stem cabomba
1 java fern (tied to rock)
1 anubias nana (tied to rock)
1 PetsMart package Altenathera reineckii cardinalis (red plant in back - broken into 9 stem segments - hope in grows in soon)
1 PetsMart package dwarf hair grass (broken into 14 segments)

It looks pretty bare right now (especially compared to the jungle that is my other tank) but hopefully it fills in soon. I have never used the Alternanthera or the dwarf hair grass so fingers crossed they survive!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I wish my PetsMart carried drawf hairgrass. I've been wanting to try some.


----------



## summersea

I had to pick through a couple containers to find the least yellow of the hair grass and still mine was pretty yellow. I have heard good and bad things about petsmart plants since they are grown emersed instead of submerged. I am hoping that since I am using the miracle grow I won't have major die off/melting of the two new plants.


----------



## n25philly

I have petsmart dhg in my npt and it's done well overall. It's even spread out a little


----------



## summersea

n25philly said:


> I have petsmart dhg in my npt and it's done well overall. It's even spread out a little


Glad to hear that! It gives me hope!!


----------



## kman

summersea said:


> I had to pick through a couple containers to find the least yellow of the hair grass and still mine was pretty yellow. I have heard good and bad things about petsmart plants since they are grown emersed instead of submerged. I am hoping that since I am using the miracle grow I won't have major die off/melting of the two new plants.


My DHG is doing well in my Spec with just the cruddy stock LED light. It's not going to carpet or anything, but it's growing long enough that I have trim it (a little) every couple of weeks. I dose Flourish and Excel, and have Eco Complete substrate with some root tabs. MGOPS should be better than what I have, so I'd think it'll be fine, just don't expect a carpet without co2.


----------



## summersea

Sounds great! Thanks kman!


----------



## summersea

Managed to get a better picture once there wasn't a glare from the window. You can see the plants and their placement better


----------



## PetMania

FishyFishy89 said:


> I wish my PetsMart carried drawf hairgrass. I've been wanting to try some.


I got some DHG from PetSmart. It was okay. I had a loach in the tank, though. She kept destroying my landscape, lol


----------



## Tree

that tank is looking awesome summersea


----------



## summersea

Thanks Tree! I just hope the red Alternanthera in the back grows in quickly. It is supposed to get over 12" tall so will cover the back nicely - once it grows in lol. The wait is horrible ;-)


----------



## Tree

you're welcome. =) 
I have those kind of plants in my tanks. right now they are in shock and need to adjust to the water so don't be alarmed if some of your plants looks like they are dieing. 

And I know the wait it horrible when it comes to NPTs. x_x But I love how things change so much in the tank without replacing any fake plants. =)


----------



## gracierat

Looking good summersea! It will fill in in no time. I tried dwarf hair grass when I first set up my 5.5 gal, it browned and died. I have up graded my lighting, so I may try again, I really like it! FishyFishy 89 your tank looks great! I know my eyes are deceiving me, but what is that red popsicle stick near the driftwood? lol it looks like a fish has it in his mouth! must be something else right? missavgp, Your tank looks great as well! I like the shape of your driftwood! I just ordered some, and can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## FishyFishy89

gracierat said:


> Looking good summersea! It will fill in in no time. I tried dwarf hair grass when I first set up my 5.5 gal, it browned and died. I have up graded my lighting, so I may try again, I really like it! FishyFishy 89 your tank looks great! I know my eyes are deceiving me, but what is that red popsicle stick near the driftwood? lol it looks like a fish has it in his mouth! must be something else right? missavgp, Your tank looks great as well! I like the shape of your driftwood! I just ordered some, and can't wait for it to arrive!


Thanks
Lol. Its a fork and I use it to weight down my plecos nom noms.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## summersea

gracierat said:


> Looking good summersea! It will fill in in no time. I tried dwarf hair grass when I first set up my 5.5 gal, it browned and died. I have up graded my lighting, so I may try again, I really like it! FishyFishy 89 your tank looks great! I know my eyes are deceiving me, but what is that red popsicle stick near the driftwood? lol it looks like a fish has it in his mouth! must be something else right? missavgp, Your tank looks great as well! I like the shape of your driftwood! I just ordered some, and can't wait for it to arrive!


 
Thanks gracierat! I am crossing my fingers the DHG does pretty well. I don't need it to carpet I just don't want it to go brown on me. :-D

Tree - I will keep that in mind! Hopefully I don't have too much of a die-off with these plants...I love the color!


----------



## PSRBetta

My 5 gallon.


----------



## Tree

I Moved my driftwood in Sardines tank. I like it in the back better. =)


----------



## LatetothePartay

*First planted tank*

You all have such crazy beautiful tanks! I went through about every page of this thread and was inspired to switch from silk to real plants. 
So here's my simple 5 gallon that's been up and running for almost a month now. I don't think the hygrophilia compact will do so well in the gravel I have, but we'll see. 
I'm looking into getting a snail or shrimp to curb the brown algae on my anubias nana, as well as a new lamp so I can use a better CFL bulb; the one I have isn't really ideal. 
Tips and suggestions always welcome 

(sorry about the constant glare on the photos :roll


----------



## cowgirlsue1

Good job. And you'll benefit from the tank taking care of itself and its fish.


----------



## Heifzilla

Things are growing  I am waiting for some red varieties of plants and some more driftwood, and then things are getting a full makeover.


----------



## FrankyBZN

*My Planted Tank In Progress*

Hi All

Here is my tank so far. Im still wanting to add a few more live plants. Lots to learn still on the whole planted tank subject and fish keeping thing 

What do u guys think?


----------



## n25philly

Just a small cutting job on my ten gallon last night...

It's more than it looks, there is probably about a pound there (wet) and I already planted about a dozen clippings in another tank.


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## Namialus

Sorry for image quality, but here is my 10 gallon. It has water wisteria, some hornwort, and java moss.


----------



## G26okie

Updated pic of my 10 gallon.

So most of one of the anubias completely rotted away, so I cut that off from the part that was still pretty healthy looking and stuck it to the driftwood in the middle.

The other anubias, I thought were going to rot as well, however they started to send out new leaves this week.

Right now just my betta and 3 rasboras, the other 3 i had died one by one from something known.

Going to wait another week or two before adding more.


----------



## MattsBettas

I love that tank, G26okie. The effect that the wood and plants and dark water create is great.


----------



## Kylelouis929

summersea said:


> I just finished setting up my new 5g NPT soil tank. Substrate includes 1" miracle gro organic potting mix capped with 1/2" of petco black sand. I used a combination of trimmings from my other NPT and tried a few plants from PetsMart. Here is the plant line up:
> 
> 5 stems wisteria
> 2 stems hygrophila corymbosa
> 3 stems ludwigia
> 1 stem cabomba
> 1 java fern (tied to rock)
> 1 anubias nana (tied to rock)
> 1 PetsMart package Altenathera reineckii cardinalis (red plant in back - broken into 9 stem segments - hope in grows in soon)
> 1 PetsMart package dwarf hair grass (broken into 14 segments)
> 
> It looks pretty bare right now (especially compared to the jungle that is my other tank) but hopefully it fills in soon. I have never used the Alternanthera or the dwarf hair grass so fingers crossed they survive!



Wow! I actually LOVE the river rock touch with the dwarf hair grass!


----------



## summersea

Kylelouis929 said:


> Wow! I actually LOVE the river rock touch with the dwarf hair grass!


Thanks! I wasn't sure how I felt about it at first but it grew on me. I actually ended up adding driftwood as I was having problems with my pH being too high. So had to move a few things around to accommodate. I am just now starting to see more new growth. Hopefully in the next week it will really take off!

Here is the slightly new layout. I am not sure I am 100% sold on this arrangement so may change a few things yet before settling down ;-)


----------



## Kylelouis929

summersea said:


> Thanks! I wasn't sure how I felt about it at first but it grew on me. I actually ended up adding driftwood as I was having problems with my pH being too high. So had to move a few things around to accommodate. I am just now starting to see more new growth. Hopefully in the next week it will really take off!
> 
> Here is the slightly new layout. I am not sure I am 100% sold on this arrangement so may change a few things yet before settling down ;-)


Haha no problem! I wouldn't change a thing to be honest! Looks phenomenal!


----------



## summersea

Aww thanks Kylelouis! :thankyou:


----------



## G26okie

MattsBettas said:


> I love that tank, G26okie. The effect that the wood and plants and dark water create is great.


Thanks. My plan was to create a planted tank that required little to no trimming/replanting.
That is why I am floating the anacharis, as I can easily remove it for trimming, and it adds shade for the lower light plants.

I am using floramax substrate with sea chem root tabs for the dwarf sag in the front, and dosing seachem flourish once a week.

My previous tank had wisteria/anacharis planted, and they would grow way too quick, needed constant maintenance.

The rock background also adds to the dark water look.

Im using a desk lamp with a 5000k 9 watt cfl for light.

I am waiting for the dwarf sag to take off in front, as I think the bright green will really add some nice pop to the foreground.


----------



## kman

G26okie said:


> Thanks. My plan was to create a planted tank that required little to no trimming/replanting.
> That is why I am floating the anacharis, as I can easily remove it for trimming, and it adds shade for the lower light plants.
> 
> I am using floramax substrate with sea chem root tabs for the dwarf sag in the front, and dosing seachem flourish once a week.
> 
> My previous tank had wisteria/anacharis planted, and they would grow way too quick, needed constant maintenance.
> 
> The rock background also adds to the dark water look.
> 
> Im using a desk lamp with a 5000k 9 watt cfl for light.
> 
> I am waiting for the dwarf sag to take off in front, as I think the bright green will really add some nice pop to the foreground.


Looking good.  The plants would probably do even better with a 6500k light, if you want a minor enhancement at some point.


----------



## G26okie

kman said:


> Looking good.  The plants would probably do even better with a 6500k light, if you want a minor enhancement at some point.


I haven't been able to find a 9/10 watt cfl at 6500k. If you can though let me know, I'd like to get rid of some of the yellow color.


----------



## DaytonBetta

This is my 29 gallon, running since mid-January. 

I have Anubias, Cryptocoryne, Java Fern, Windelov Java Fern, Bacopa, Water Wisteria and a Marimo ball. 

I plan on adding Anacharis next week.


----------



## snowflake311

This is my 80gal planted tank its my best show tank. 




FishyFishy what is that tall plant you have growing in the background? 


FishyFishy89 said:


> I remodeled the betta tanks and trimmed in the angel tank. I took the sword out of Reuben's tank because it was basically slowly dying. It put it back into the angel tank to revive it. Once it's all grown back up, I'm likely going to sell it. Sorry for the glares.


----------



## FishyFishy89

That was my narrow leaf hygro. It was an excellent plant while my angels were small. In the process of dirting that tank, I rearranged my aquascape to better suit my angels projected adult size.

Here is a slight sneak peek on what the tank currently looks like. Please don't mind the floating mass. That's what is left of my narrow leaf hygro and I am hoping to give it a new home soon.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-journals/update-75-gallon-220330/page25/#post4065753


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's what my 55g looked like before (2 years ago):









And now:









The jungle val spread on it's own. It started with one *TINY* piece that gradually grew and spread. Now it's filled with the stuff and I feed the trimmings to my two turtles. They love it! It's amazing to see the transformation.


----------



## snowflake311

FishyFishy89 said:


> That was my narrow leaf hygro. It was an excellent plant while my angels were small. In the process of dirting that tank, I rearranged my aquascape to better suit my angels projected adult size.
> 
> Here is a slight sneak peek on what the tank currently looks like. Please don't mind the floating mass. That's what is left of my narrow leaf hygro and I am hoping to give it a new home soon.
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-journals/update-75-gallon-220330/page25/#post4065753


I have the giant Hygro thats the plant on the right. I love this still its so easy to grow. I could not see the photo because I am not a member on that forum. 

Kiara1125 I have a thinner kind of Val in my tanks it is great and since I took the photo I posted my Val has growing in more too. It's trying to take over the tank I think. I love how it looks in yours.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I like the giant leaf hygros. I was hoping for something that would have leaves like that. But, mine just kinda grew like grass. lol
It was still a nice filler plant for the time being.


----------



## Tree

Just a little picture update of my NPTs and my boys. =)


----------



## kman

LOVE that orange boy, Tree.


----------



## Tree

kman said:


> LOVE that orange boy, Tree.



Thanks =) the poor boy has a small case of dropsy. (with his large belly) =( and he ripped his tail fin but it is growing back.


----------



## JDragon

Here's the 55 freshly planted. Can't wait for it to grow in.


----------



## Tree

It's going to look great JDragon! 8D


----------



## PetMania

I love your tank!


----------



## Heifzilla

Got my new driftwood and plants in, so did some updating. Here's m 5 gallon. Have my baby betta, Nameless, in this tank, along with some CPDs and couple of male guppies. Need to add some water, but otherwise looking good. Going to be switching the light fixture to a Finnex Planted+ in a few days, and taking the lamp to double up on my 10 gallon and see how it grows.



The 10 gallon with some new plantings, too. About a week ago I also changed the filter I was using on this tank. I had both a Whisper 10i and a Tom Mini Rapids Canister on this tank, and they were *not* doing a good job. The tank was consistently murky and had a ton of particulates in the water :-? I had Purigen in the canister, too. So I switched to an AquaClear 20, and it's really cleared up now. Looks the best it has looked since I started the tank. I did have to baffle the filter with a soap dish and pebbles baffle, and that worked great. Merlot is a happy betta 



Soap dish baffle. Holding some cuttings in there until I figure out what to do with them.


----------



## Kylelouis929

tlatch89 said:


> my plants have really started growing after adding flourish root tabs and comprehensive fertilizers. Edward enjoys the jungle.


in love


----------



## appleandpebble

Here are my two tanks (both 20liters), I know its not much, but I think my Betta is going to like the empty one :3. I put him in my "emergency tank" because I want to acclimatize the shrimps first..

Here's the first tank (empty one)

















My Betta :3

















And Here's the other tank (my betta's current home)


----------



## G26okie

kman said:


> Looking good.  The plants would probably do even better with a 6500k light, if you want a minor enhancement at some point.


So I finally found a 10 watt 6500k cfl. 

Added a java fern from the petsmart tube in the back corner near the filter intake.

Added more rasboras, and an oto cat. Figured I would throw up some more detailed pics of the tank and its inhabitants.

6 harlequin rasboras
1 oto cat
1 double tail plakat - "Picky"
1 striped/horned nerite
Soon to be added - some ghost shrimp

Onto the pics.


----------



## G26okie

appleandpebble said:


> Here are my two tanks (both 20liters), I know its not much, but I think my Betta is going to like the empty one :3. I put him in my "emergency tank" because I want to acclimatize the shrimps first..


Not much? that first tank is gorgeous. the contrast of the bright green against the white sand looks great.


----------



## Joey Fish

Love the tank G26okie looks great. Just in case you didnt know though, otos prefer to have groups of 6+ cats


----------



## appleandpebble

> Not much? that first tank is gorgeous. the contrast of the bright green against the white sand looks great.


thank you!!


----------



## G26okie

Joey Fish said:


> Love the tank G26okie looks great. Just in case you didnt know though, otos prefer to have groups of 6+ cats


yeah... I know. Unfortunately my tank will probably only produce enough algae for one. I just look at it as I saved one from someone else who might not take as good of care.


----------



## Joey Fish

Ok, I guess it does make sense with a ten gallon.


----------



## Elvette Emmett

So here's my micro NPT. It's just a betta cup but I thought it'd be cute. There's 2 java fern babies, a little hornwort stem, and some riccia moss. I've got a couple bladder snails I pulled off my petsmart plants, some baby mystery snails the size of a pinhead and a few brine shrimp/seamonkeys that came off my plants too. I dont like killing things so I keep them


----------



## ItsEricNotErick

Here's my 10 gallon sorority tank with 5 girls.


----------



## DaytonBetta

Beautiful, Eric! What are the plants in the front also the tall thin ones in the back corners?


----------



## knottymare

G26okie said:


> So I finally found a 10 watt 6500k cfl.
> 
> Added a java fern from the petsmart tube in the back corner near the filter intake.
> 
> Added more rasboras, and an oto cat. Figured I would throw up some more detailed pics of the tank and its inhabitants.
> 
> 6 harlequin rasboras
> 1 oto cat
> 1 double tail plakat - "Picky"
> 1 striped/horned nerite
> Soon to be added - some ghost shrimp
> 
> Onto the pics.



I LOVE the balance in your tank. Really well scaped!


----------



## ItsEricNotErick

DaytonBetta said:


> Beautiful, Eric! What are the plants in the front also the tall thin ones in the back corners?


Thank you!! Actually just scaped it fully yesterday. 

Plant list: 
Anubas (not sure which kind) 
Java Fern 
Staurogyne Repens (foreground)
2 Moss Balls
And corner plants have slipped my mind at this moment. 

Inhabitants: 
5 Female Bettas 
5 Endler Guppies
26 Ghost Shrimp (overkill I know lol) 
1 Oto 

Had all 5 of these girls in a Fluval Spec V and this tank was going to be Red Cherry Shrimp but I decided that all I'm going to keep are bettas so I moved them into their new home. They seem to like it!


----------



## G26okie

ItsEricNotErick said:


> Here's my 10 gallon sorority tank with 5 girls.


Gotta say, I'm really jealous.

I wanted my 10 gal for a sorority, but had no place to put my male.


----------



## LatetothePartay

That is a gorgeous 10 gallon, Eric. I too, am jealous. Those java fern are going to look great a they grow in more. Same with the Staurogyne Repens.


----------



## Laki

Updated tank + plants :

Marimo moss
Java moss
Java fern
Dwarf anubias
Asian ambulia
Salvinia
Water lettuce
Jungle val
Hornwort
"lucky" bamboo
Anacharis (tiny stems)
and 
Silk pothos :-D


----------



## tlatch89

Lacki nice tank, what are the big leafy plants to the right?


----------



## Laki

Thanks! the big one is a 9 foot silk pothos from walmart!


----------



## summersea

So I am officially addicted to NPT soil based tanks! I have 2 - 5g tanks already set up and last night I switched over my 10g! The tank is filtered, heated, and has 2 CFL 6500K 13 watt bulbs.

I got a plant package from Peachii plus used a couple clippings from my other NPTs. Not 100% sure on all the plants yet (going to message Peachii to get a few names ;-)) but here is what I do know...


2 stems wisteria (1 upright and 1 pinned down to try a method that I read about in the planted forum to propagate faster stems)
8 stems rotala split in 2 areas
5 stems ludwigia
1 stem Brazilian penny wort 
1 radican sword plantlet
7 pygmy chain sword plantlets
5 stems myrio filigree 
2 stems unknown pinkish plant in front right corner near rotala
4 stems unknown plant (2 in front of the driftwood pieces)
2 stems unknown tallish plant between the pennywort and the myrio
1 anubias tied to driftwood
1 java fern tied to driftwood (with babies on leaves yay!) 
1 clump of unknown moss tied to fake tunnel
And a bunch of assorted floaters

Not sure if I missed any because there was so much. And you should see what I have left for the 29g (got a 2nd package from Peachii for that big boy). Speaking of which that is going to be my project after work today! Oh boy!

I do think I am going to take the backing paper off (it was there for when the tank was divided and silk plants to add a little something but now...) as that will give it a more natural look as it grows in.

I am so impatient on all my tanks - I just want them to be little mini jungles! :-D


----------



## Blue Fish

OOH, looks great!!


----------



## tlatch89

Little update, had to trim the amazon sword due to melting leaves, it's starting to regrow though and should fill in the background within a few weeks.


----------



## tlatch89

Laki said:


> Thanks! the big one is a 9 foot silk pothos from walmart!


Oh nice! Silk plants look so cool compared to the regular plastic ones.


----------



## Laki

Gorgeous tank tlatch! wow. So calming 

Yes I agree, I hate plastic looking plants!


----------



## summersea

After 4 hours of back breaking effort, I finally got my 29g at work broken down and re-setup as a NPT. I wont lie, I really like how it ended up!! Now if only my new light fixture would get here already…I think it will be in tomorrow though so that’s good!

Okay, so here is the 29g before the make over…not very pleasing to look at:










And here is the final product sans better lighting:










Plant Line Up (again some of these I am not overly sure on but think I am getting it down now thanks to Peachii’s help :-D ) 

3 stems wisteria (trims from Dusty’s tank)
3 long stems of Dwarf Sag (I think that is what it is and not jungle val…)
8 Stems Hygro Green
5 Stems elodea/anacharis (4 from previously and 1 from Peachii)
2 Java Ferns (attached to large driftwood)
1 Anubias (attached to small driftwood)
1 Large Radian Sword (had)
1 Radian Sword Plantlet (had)
1 Medium Amazon Sword (had)
1 Amazon Sword Plantlet
5 or so chain sword/dwarf sag plantlets (got them mixed together – whoops)
5 Stems Creeping Jenny (had already bought)
10+ stems Rotala (broken into 2 bunches on right side) (had)
1 stem Alternathera reineckii roseafolia
1 stem Alternathera reineckii – scarlet temple
6 Stems Myrio filigree
2 stems hornwort
2 red dwarf lily bulbs (planted)


And goodness knows I might have forgotten something. ..:roll:

 Right now just my one oto (yes I know they prefer larger groups but he was the only one that survived the trip when I bought them) is left in the tank. I took the other 17 fish to my sister’s 55g tank. They are all so much smaller than her other fish that you can’t even tell I added anything! 

I will be going to the LFS Saturday and picking up RCS and nerites for the 29g. I will be waiting a while to add a sorority ... probably until close to when the new school year starts - assuming I can make myself wait that long ;-)


----------



## Laki

Gorgeous reno! Pretty soon you won't be able to list the quantity of your plants! lol They'll have grown and spread all over the place.

As for RCS, they will POP on your black substrate. Pick out the reddest ones!


----------



## summersea

Laki said:


> Gorgeous reno! Pretty soon you won't be able to list the quantity of your plants! lol They'll have grown and spread all over the place.
> 
> As for RCS, they will POP on your black substrate. Pick out the reddest ones!


Thanks Laki! Trying to remember all the current plants was hard enough, I can't imagine doing it when it starts to grow in lol :shock:

I can't wait to get a colony of RCS breeding in this tank! A little worried they will become "fish food" when I add a sorority in the future but I made sure there were lots of shrimpie hiding places so that they will stand a chance ;-)


----------



## atlas

Here is my divided ten gallon that I just tore apart and redid because of algae and discolored water:








And my new 5.5 gallon for Daisy









Both were planted with cuttings from my other ten gallon, which is currently in a black-out


----------



## Tree

My favorite tank. <3 Sardine is the name of my betta.


----------



## knottymare

tlatch89 said:


> Little update, had to trim the amazon sword due to melting leaves, it's starting to regrow though and should fill in the background within a few weeks.


What type of tank is this? I love it!


----------



## Laki

Think of the shrimp as self sufficient. Mama lays so may minis that if a few become food there are still survivors. They're hiding experts, I have 4 adult males but I thought I only had 1 for months! Never saw the others at all, even looking for them.

Beautiful tanks! I love sardine's tank!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I was told that amazon swords get really big and will get too large for it's tank.


----------



## daniella3d

wow, I love the look of this tank and the root! gorgious!

Is that a real root or an aquarium decoration in resine?




relaxedcrazyman said:


> my plants just arrived yesterday!
> 
> got the ones that extract nutrition from the column floating for now.
> 
> after done with fish-less cycle, and doing the PWC i will then tie down/plant them


----------



## summersea

So I ended up pulling off the backing paper off my 10g NPT I set up on Wed and I like the look much better. More natural for sure. I am starting to see growth already, especially in the pennywort, green hygro, and lobelia. It still looks bare to me which I dislike. I am torn between just letting it fill in in its own or maybe buying another bunch of stems when I go to the LFS to pick up my nerites tomorrow...they do have lovely Creeping Jenny for $2.50...

Here is the tank with the backing paper taken off:











Laki said:


> Think of the shrimp as self sufficient. Mama lays so may minis that if a few become food there are still survivors. They're hiding experts, I have 4 adult males but I thought I only had 1 for months! Never saw the others at all, even looking for them.
> 
> Beautiful tanks! I love sardine's tank!


That is what I was hoping for! I was
A bit bummed because my order of red cherry shrimp didn't come in and my LFS isn't sure when more will be on hand. However, I saw the post by Sally M in the classified forum and will be having 24 shipped to me for $20 less than what I was going to buy 15 for! Can't beat that deal! So about 5 wil got to my 10g NPT at home and the rest will enjoy the 29g NPT at work


----------



## knottymare

Tree said:


> My favorite tank. <3 Sardine is the name of my betta.


Gorgeous!!!!! what is that reddish centerpiece plant? WOW


----------



## Laki

Wow! Yes stores sky rocket the mark-up on RCS so when you can find someone selling their own stock it's way cheaper! Congrats! Cannot wait to see when you get them


----------



## FishyFishy89

knottymare said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! what is that reddish centerpiece plant? WOW


I believe that is a dwarf lily


----------



## FishyFishy89

I dirted Aster's tank. The plants look really pathetic. Hopefully they'll perk up in the soil.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree

knottymare said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! what is that reddish centerpiece plant? WOW


Yup it's a Dwarf Lily. VERY easy plant too. =)


----------



## Kiara1125

Love the 5g! It looks lovely. After the red temple plant and the wisteria grows in, it'll look awesome! Also, if I'm correct, is that anacharis in the back behind the skull?


----------



## knottymare

Tree said:


> Yup it's a Dwarf Lily. VERY easy plant too. =)


OK. I want one!!!!!!!!!! Anyone selling any? I haven't seen any for sale!


----------



## Tree

knottymare said:


> OK. I want one!!!!!!!!!! Anyone selling any? I haven't seen any for sale!



I bought mine here: http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Dwarf-Lily-Plant-Nymphaea-stellata-_p_47.html

they take great care of the plants too =)


----------



## Laki

Be careful with lilies (those that grow out of the tank, like "lucky" bamboo) because they can be lethal to cats if ingested. I'm not sure if that particular species of lily grows out of the tank though.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Laki said:


> Be careful with lilies (those that grow out of the tank, like "lucky" bamboo) because they can be lethal to cats if ingested. I'm not sure if that particular species of lily grows out of the tank though.


Lilies send a shooter to find the surface. Trim that off before it reaches the surface and the plant will stay "bushy" and the leaves won't reach the surface.


----------



## Tree

Laki said:


> Be careful with lilies (those that grow out of the tank, like "lucky" bamboo) because they can be lethal to cats if ingested. I'm not sure if that particular species of lily grows out of the tank though.



Oh god, thanks for letting me know that they are poisonous to cats. I always clip them and throw them away in my trash in my room to where my cats could get. Now I will make sure to throw them away in my kitchen trash that is covered. =)


----------



## Tree

Here are my tank updates. well the two of them for now. They have adjustable heaters now since they are in a cooler room. 

Sardines: 









and Tunas:


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

Tree, I love your tanks!


----------



## Tree

thanks. =) I always love to see how my tanks looks each day, seeing the plants grow.


----------



## summersea

Finally got around to taking an updated pic of my 29g NPT. The driftwood is still releasing tannins so the water always has the tea look but it is slowly getting better. I moved a few things around from the original planting and removed the rotala because for some reason I just cannot get that stuff to grow...

However everything else is doing exceptionally well!! I am really loving the green hygro! That stuff grows like crazy! There still needs to be quite a bit of growing done before I try my hand at a sorority in this tank but I love to watch the process. Going with the soil based, low tech NPT makes growing plants so easy! I am definitely hooked...and have been hooking several co-workers here at school. My students are loving watching my teeny tiny baby RCS swim about as well. Good times, good times ;-)

Without further ado, my 29g NPT after 2 weeks of growth :-D


----------



## Polkadot

WOW summersea that is really beautiful!


----------



## summersea

Thanks Polkadot! I am horrible about always wanting to move things around in my tanks but think I am going to try leaving this one be


----------



## Blue Fish

I LOVE the setup! The driftwood on the side is a beautiful focal point, and the giant sword is just beautiful.


----------



## Blue Fish

Okay, first time posting in this thread, but I'm pretty pleased with my recent planting increase in my 40 breeder sorority.  There's a LOT of space in there...never realized how wide/deep that tank was until I started trying to plant it, lol!

The short plants in the front on either side are brand new from an ebay seller that I'm NOT going to order from again...not sure if they're gong to make it, but thought I'd give them a chance.

Anyway, here's my setup:









and one from the top...just because I love these, lol!


----------



## FishyFishy89

That is such a nice tank Blue. I was going to go with about 6 of those lights. But decided against it for lack of available plugs at the time.


----------



## Blue Fish

Thanks! I've got those long surge protectors/power strips so that I can plug in all my stuff.  If you plug in two into a regular outlet that gives you twelve plugs for lamps, heaters, filters/etc.  

I've found that because our aquarium electrics are so low voltage that you don't have to worry so much about overloading a plug like you would with some other electronics.  

Maybe that helps? 

And after looking through some of these...I DEFINITELY need to replace the current background with a black one...this current backdrop is not showing up the plants the way I'd like...off for some black posterboard, lol!


----------



## Polkadot

@ summersea - lol,I can definitely understend that as I'm the same with my boys tanks,I love changing them around too.Your tank is really set out perfectly. 

@ Blue Fish - :shock: That looks incredible.Lucky little fishies in there.


----------



## Canis

Blue Fish;
Did you just clip the lights onto the rim of your tank? I've been thinking about changing to a glass top with CFLs, but I have no idea where I'd put the lamps XD


----------



## Laki

There was a life hack a while ago on one of those sites that said if you use power bars for all your electronics you cut down on electricity bills because the outlet is reading one device (the powerbar) and not every individual thing plugged into the power bar!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Blue Fish said:


> Thanks! I've got those long surge protectors/power strips so that I can plug in all my stuff.  If you plug in two into a regular outlet that gives you twelve plugs for lamps, heaters, filters/etc.
> 
> I've found that because our aquarium electrics are so low voltage that you don't have to worry so much about overloading a plug like you would with some other electronics.
> 
> Maybe that helps?
> 
> And after looking through some of these...I DEFINITELY need to replace the current background with a black one...this current backdrop is not showing up the plants the way I'd like...off for some black posterboard, lol!


I have an electrical strip, but hubby is so worried about fire and damaging electronics that he always gets power surge protectors. They're more costly than power strips

I actually like you're current background. It appears to give your tank more depth to me.


----------



## Blue Fish

FishyFishy: thanks! I have some delicate stuff in the back (myrio and pond water sprite) and I was hoping it might show up better against the black, but maybe I'll just leave the photo one on for now.  

Canis: yup, they just clip onto the back and then hang down over the top of the tank.  If you clip them and bend them just right they'll stay above the glass, otherwise I just let them sit on top. It doesn't hurt the glass at all, makes the water a little warmer right in that spot, and I frequently find girls basking there.  My Cambodians are tanning...  

Laki: LOL! I missed that one! I wonder if it's true? I thought they would be measuring via the number of volts you were using...and surely you'd be using more through a power strip...but I don't really know that, just assuming.  LOL anyway though!  

PolkaDot: Thanks!  I've been working on getting it set up the way I want for a few months now, and some of the most rear plants still need to get taller...Always a work in progress!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yes, your power bill is run off of volts used. At least ours is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DenaTaggart

*My new planted 10 gallon*

This is my new 10 gallon. I am happy so far.


----------



## Blue Fish

Is it the one in your avatar? If it is, it looks great!


----------



## DenaTaggart

*10 gallon planted tank with my newest addition. Love this little guy.*

Here is my new beautiful bright blue/green boy. His name is Nemo and he is a total charicture and so much fun to watch.


----------



## knottymare

DenaTaggart said:


> Here is my new beautiful bright blue/green boy. His name is Nemo and he is a total charicture and so much fun to watch.


Nemo looks like a youngster! He's very handsome. Nice tank, too!


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

Little update. Java fern growing nicely. Just threw in a clump of Java Moss  

Hopefully it isn't too much, lol


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

sorry to double post, but is that too much java moss?

can a betta feel crowded out by plants?


----------



## knottymare

relaxedcrazyman said:


> Little update. Java fern growing nicely. Just threw in a clump of Java Moss
> 
> Hopefully it isn't too much, lol


Love your little herd of Marimo!


----------



## summersea

I finally got around to taking an updated pic of my 5g bow front NPT. It has been set up for 5 weeks now and everything seems to be doing well! I am really impressed with the dwarf hair grass. Most posts I read about it said you needed a CO2 system to get runners but mine is sending out several runners! I love that stuff!

I switched out the wisteria for green hygro as I have come to like the look better. My Alternanthera is taking forever to grow but it is slowly growing. My anubias tied to the drift would is getting ready to flower! I have never seen that before!

Still waiting for everything to completely fill in the tank but I am pretty happy with the progress so far I think. 

So here is the tank! Oh and don't mind Blizzard's tattered appearance, he is in the process of growin out his fins from a round of tail biting lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

Everything's grown really nicely!


----------



## daniella3d

Where do you guys find java moss? I cannot find it anywhere. I went to 3 petshop around my area and no can do. Is there a place to order it online in Canada?

thanks!


----------



## chlorp101

daniella3d said:


> Where do you guys find java moss? I cannot find it anywhere. I went to 3 petshop around my area and no can do. Is there a place to order it online in Canada?
> 
> thanks!


The best place is online. I live in Australia and I bought mine on eBay.


----------



## summersea

FishyFishy89 said:


> Everything's grown really nicely!


Thanks Fishy Fishy! I just wish the Alternanthera would get taller already - I am so impatient ;-)


----------



## OrangeAugust

Here's my 55 gal. I guess it's a weird angle. But I have amazon sword (two different types), argentine sword, anubias (one is nana but i think the other is another type), and wisteria.


----------



## knottymare

I wish there was a place to click "like" on these beautiful pictures!


----------



## DenaTaggart

knottymare said:


> Nemo looks like a youngster! He's very handsome. Nice tank, too!


Yes, he is a sweet young boy. He is dam funny to watch. I swear he knows I am watching and he puts on one hell of a show for me. Not the slightest bit aggressive.


----------



## summersea

OrangeAugust said:


> Here's my 55 gal. I guess it's a weird angle. But I have amazon sword (two different types), argentine sword, anubias (one is nana but i think the other is another type), and wisteria.


I love your tank!! Don't you just love how those swords look all grown up in a large tank?!


----------



## OrangeAugust

summersea said:


> I love your tank!! Don't you just love how those swords look all grown up in a large tank?!


 Thanks! Yeah, the amazon sword in the left back corner is so huge! But those two along the back were also called "amazon sword" but that's as big as they get and their leaves look slightly different. one of them shot out this really really long stem with what looks like little plants at intervals along it and I think if I weighed it down they will root into the substrate.
My favorite plant is the anubias nana, though. I love the wisteria but it doesn't grow as well in this tank as it did in a soil-based tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Update on plant growth. The Water Sprite are becoming a lovely bush. The Wisteria is getting nice/tall. I believe I've noticed a baby lotus from my Tiger Lotus. The Bacopa is doing excellently! My new crypts keep giving me new leafs. Woot! Just waiting for the center-right to fill in and balance everything out.


----------



## summersea

Looks great Fishyfishy! I am jealous!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Thanks! I am super proud of it


----------



## Polkadot

@FishyFishy - Beautiful tank & fish! But why do you have forks in there?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Polkadot said:


> @FishyFishy - Beautiful tank & fish! But why do you have forks in there?


They're used to weight down slices of cucumber, squash, or zucchini.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Polkadot

@FishyFishy - I didn't think of that.Thanks!


----------



## IrishBeta

Not sure if lucky bamboo counts as a planted tank but whatever ;-)


----------



## Blue Fish

Hey, it's a plant, in a tank, it's a start, lol!


----------



## knottymare

Fishyfishy... Awesome growth. I love it! 

Irishbetta... Works for me!


----------



## Islandgaliam

My show'n tell.....


----------



## summersea

Islandgaliam I love your tanks! They look so serene!

----------

Whelp, been a while since I posted a pic of my 10g. It has been set up for...I think 4 weeks...maybe five...

Anywho, it is really filling in! All the plants are flourishing. As are the snails - lots and lots of snails :shock: but I still have my red cherry shrimp, though I am not sure how many as the little buggers are hard to find now. The tank is fully cycled and the nitrates are staying at 5ppm and have for 2 weeks. I will be putting my white HM Blizzard back in probably next weekend when my 5g NPT he is currently in is fully cycled - again (long story...)

Anywho, here is the jungle that is my 10g. Some wisteria in both corners still has some growing to do to finish filling it in but otherwise lots of growth! :-D


----------



## fidget

Kingsley's tank- ignore the little bit of algae plz.

Link!


Can't get it to resize right, so there's a link. 


summersea, that is so pretty.


----------



## fidget

Island, your set up is great! I'm jealous!


----------



## FishyFishy89

knottymare said:


> Fishyfishy... Awesome growth. I love it!
> 
> Irishbetta... Works for me!


apologise for the late response
TYVM, I am very proud of making the jump to dirting the tank. The fish are much happier and so are the plants. Not to mention it gave me a reason to rescape the tank. It was kinda stuffed with everything spread out and it didn't really have a balance.


----------



## Islandgaliam

fidget said:


> Island, your set up is great! I'm jealous!


ty  Hope my landlord likes it - lol...she knows I have "a" fish tank...the plant is strategically placed to hide the 2 power strips, but I haven't blown a circuit so I should be ok!


----------



## Islandgaliam

summersea said:


> Islandgaliam I love your tanks! They look so serene!
> 
> ----------
> 
> Whelp, been a while since I posted a pic of my 10g. It has been set up for...I think 4 weeks...maybe five...
> 
> Anywho, it is really filling in! All the plants are flourishing. As are the snails - lots and lots of snails :shock: but I still have my red cherry shrimp, though I am not sure how many as the little buggers are hard to find now. The tank is fully cycled and the nitrates are staying at 5ppm and have for 2 weeks. I will be putting my white HM Blizzard back in probably next weekend when my 5g NPT he is currently in is fully cycled - again (long story...)
> 
> Anywho, here is the jungle that is my 10g. Some wisteria in both corners still has some growing to do to finish filling it in but otherwise lots of growth! :-D


Thanks! The boys just have new attitudes after the plant job...Bubblo is just peacefully active and Marshawn just lounges all over the tank..they are a kick to watch!


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's my 10g tank. Started out as bare as a baby's bottom and now, after 3 months, it's filled in wonderfully. I don't use any ferts or co2, just plain ol' CFLs.


----------



## Islandgaliam

Kiara1125 said:


> Here's my 10g tank. Started out as bare as a baby's bottom and now, after 3 months, it's filled in wonderfully. I don't use any ferts or co2, just plain ol' CFLs.


Very Nice!


----------



## Blue Fish

Lovely!! 
What is the dark green, large plant in the left corner?


----------



## Kiara1125

Blue Fish said:


> Lovely!!
> What is the dark green, large plant in the left corner?


It's Crypt(ocoryne) wendtii 'tropica'. It's a fast grower and has red stems and veins with leaves that are dark green on the top and bronze on the bottom.


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## Kiara1125

With the first picture, I was about to say "a black VT?!?!" Gorgeous blue boy though.


----------



## Tree

Here is Sardines tank with his new lid I made out of Acrylic. =)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Why a lid? Has he been jumping?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Why a lid? Has he been jumping?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



No, but my cats like to play in the water and the lily in there is dangerous to cats. ^^;


----------



## Kiara1125

My cats only drink the water from my freshwater aquariums. They like to stalk the damsels in my reef just because they're so fast and interesting.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> No, but my cats like to play in the water and the lily in there is dangerous to cats. ^^;


awh
my kitty likes to drink out of my tanks. I am always worried that the conditioner and ferts could be dangerous to her health.


----------



## Betta Nut

Completely redid my sorority tank this week, so I could change from sand to Floramax. A little rearranging, and a few new plants, and wala! Ze Dark Forest!






















It's half and half, light and dark. The unlit side may seem gloomy, but there are low light plants over there, and my girls like it









Sorry I can't take good pics...


----------



## Kiara1125

FishyFishy89 said:


> awh
> my kitty likes to drink out of my tanks. I am always worried that the conditioner and ferts could be dangerous to her health.


I wouldn't worry. It becomes so diluted and just filters out after a while. The conditioner at least. IDK about ferts, I've never used them. My cats has been drinking from my aquariums since 2008. She's still kicking. lol Plus, there's a lot worse that feral cats drink, seeing as how they drink polluted water from puddles that can have oil in them. I believe your cat will be fine, but just make sure to try and ward her off.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I know, but I still worry about it.


----------



## Islandgaliam

Betta Nut said:


> Completely redid my sorority tank this week, so I could change from sand to Floramax. A little rearranging, and a few new plants, and wala! Ze Dark Forest!
> 
> View attachment 337634
> View attachment 337642
> View attachment 337650
> 
> 
> 
> It's half and half, light and dark. The unlit side may seem gloomy, but there are low light plants over there, and my girls like it
> 
> View attachment 337658
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't take good pics...


Very nice! I bet your girls love it


----------



## appleandpebble

tlatch89 said:


>


I reaaaaally love the set up!!! beautiful!


----------



## Hydrofloria

*36 cm planted betta tank with led*

so this tank is about 5 months old, it has a small clip on led light that's on a timer, it's also in the window of my office, there's no filter, I started with a lot of plants so it's been pretty well balanced from the start


----------



## MattsBettas

I love it when branches are partially immersed. Such a cool effect. 

Fishy, I've seen people recommend using aquarium water conditioner in human drinking water when our city was dosing tons of chlorine and chloramine... I understand your concern, just wanted to let you know that haha.


----------



## Kiara1125

MattsBettas said:


> I love it when branches are partially immersed. Such a cool effect.
> 
> Fishy, I've seen people recommend using aquarium water conditioner in human drinking water when our city was dosing tons of chlorine and chloramine... I understand your concern, just wanted to let you know that haha.


Does it work and is it safe? When Arcadia, FL went ahead and dosed more chloramines and chlorine, it was dissolving my boyfriend's aquarium fish within hours. After a water change with twice the amount of water conditioner, everyone in the tank died 3 hours later, getting ulcers and hemorrhaging all the while. The animals (cats and dog) would get diarrhea if they drank the water. How is that supposed to be safe for humans? My boyfriend ended up getting a filter and everything was fine. The water is normal now, but we NEVER go without using the filter. It was just ridiculous.


----------



## MattsBettas

I know it would work, but I'm not sure how safe it is. Never tried it haha. I know that when we had big doses (which probably not nearly as much as yours) I only drank filtered, showered quickly, and megadosed my water- like 5x the normal level of water conditioner, which is completely safe. 

You would have to think that there comes a point that drinking whatever is in the river is safer then pumping so much chemical into your body...

Edit- And on, Hydrofloria, I love those little jar terrariums. Didn't notice until now but they look great.


----------



## Kiara1125

MattsBettas said:


> I know it would work, but I'm not sure how safe it is. Never tried it haha. I know that when we had big doses (which probably not nearly as much as yours) I only drank filtered, showered quickly, and megadosed my water- like 5x the normal level of water conditioner, which is completely safe.
> 
> You would have to think that there comes a point that drinking whatever is in the river is safer then pumping so much chemical into your body...
> 
> Edit- And on, Hydrofloria, I love those little jar terrariums. Didn't notice until now but they look great.


Right? It's just crazy because local water is so polluted now. I live by Lake Michigan currently and it's so polluted and filled with bacteria. Lake Erie used to be so polluted that you could set it on fire. Conservation groups have cleaned it up since then, but it's scary that something was that bad only two decades ago.


----------



## pfenty

Beautiful tanks!


----------



## Blue Fish

Kiara1125 said:


> It's Crypt(ocoryne) wendtii 'tropica'. It's a fast grower and has red stems and veins with leaves that are dark green on the top and bronze on the bottom.


Ahh, thanks, I will have to locate one of these, lol! I've got some other wendtii crypts, they're such pretty plants.


----------



## Blue Fish

tlatch, the tanks look so nice!!

Betta Nut, I love the dark to light look...and I can definitely see how the girls would appreciate!  

Tree, I almost bought that same tank yesterday, lol! Love what you've done with it!

And about the super chlorinated water...oh my gosh...that's beyond horrible...I'd be afraid to drink it too, ugh!


----------



## Kiara1125

Blue Fish said:


> Ahh, thanks, I will have to locate one of these, lol! I've got some other wendtii crypts, they're such pretty plants.


Yep! I actually found mine at Meijer. It was pretty tiny and now it's getting huge. lol


----------



## ForAnAngel

Waiting for my shipment of Dwarf Baby tears and more Amazon Swords! So far.

Ten Gallon.
No companions yet - still deciding. Will need algae eaters soon.
Finnex planted plus.
Flourish Tabs every 3 months.

Will update once shipment is in.


----------



## Tree

Blue Fish said:


> Tree, I almost bought that same tank yesterday, lol! Love what you've done with it!



It's a very cool tank. and the light is great for low lighted plants if you ever think about getting it.  

Sadly I had to take out the rock in Sardines tank. It kept falling down. I will have to place it in his tank when I have to redo the whole thing. XD but I did add more moss balls and I will be getting Frogbit soon. 8D I love the look of roots that hang down.


----------



## FishyFishy89

The water sprite and lotus are closing up for sleepy time. But even when close, they're getting pretty bushy!
I maybe trimming the water sprite next week or 2. The wisteria(back corners) needs a weekly trimming to keep from getting too tall.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Fish

People with the lilies, do you prune them? I just ordered two, and they came and are *really* long/tall. I'm happy with that for surface cover, but I'd like them to have some lower leaves as well? Is there a way to encourage this? 

Fishy, Tree, and Angel, those tanks look so nice!!  I can't seem to get good photos...I think it's my overhead lighting.


----------



## summersea

Blue Fish - I have a dwarf lily in one of my 5g NPT. For the first month or so it would get huge leaves and send out long stems to the top. I have repeated trimmed my plant and it is now finally staying smaller and bushier. So I believe you can encourage/train the plant for that kind of growth - it just takes a while ;-)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Thanks Blue!
For my lotus, I just trim the shooter it sends up and the plant stays kinda bushy.
You can trim off what is too large for your tank as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree

agreed, you can train the plants by trimming the shooters. Hehe 

thanks. =)


----------



## keepsmiling

New photos of the retro nanos. I have been reduced to two tanks. The marble is named Mantis, and the crowntail is Rayfin. Let me know if you want plant specs. I can beat my brain up and try to remember most of the names. There are some odd/rare plants like the white anubias and stardust anubias, and some Bucephalandras.


----------



## OrangeAugust

Awesome tanks, keepsmiling!
You have white anubias? Aren't they like $80 per plant??


----------



## appleandpebble

keepsmiling said:


> New photos of the retro nanos. I have been reduced to two tanks. The marble is named Mantis, and the crowntail is Rayfin. Let me know if you want plant specs. I can beat my brain up and try to remember most of the names. There are some odd/rare plants like the white anubias and stardust anubias, and some Bucephalandras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/waterfaller1/media/fish/anewnanopicsapril2014033.jpg.html




beautiful tanks!


----------



## appleandpebble

Here's a little evolution of my planted shrimp tank. 
































the last pic is of my two tanks, I know the (left) betta tank doesn't look good yet. But he's going to have a new (bigger!) home soon :3


----------



## Tree

EEEP All of these photos are getting me excited! I got myself a Fluvel spec V 5 gallon today and started added the dirt and rocks in. I still need a larger drift wood. (will go to LFS tomorrow to get it) but once I get that, I will be adding the plants and cap. or should I add the cap first than plants? XD I will take photos of the tank tomorrow night once I get it all set up.


----------



## FishyFishy89

My lotus giving me a shooter
I get one every 2 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## keepsmiling

OrangeAugust said:


> Awesome tanks, keepsmiling!
> You have white anubias? Aren't they like $80 per plant??


 Thank you. Yes, exactly $80!:shock:



appleandpebble said:


> beautiful tanks!


 Thanks so much.
Can't wait to see your new tank Tree.
Great tanks appleandpebble, and cool new shoot on your lotus fishyfishy89.


----------



## OrangeAugust

keepsmiling said:


> Thank you. Yes, exactly $80!:shock:


I wouldn't trust myself to keep an $80 plant alive. It's also why I'd never spend a bunch of money to buy a betta from Aquabid. I am careful with my plants and fish but there's too much to lose for a non-expert like me to pay that much.
Although, I did pay $80 for two orchids two weeks ago, and they're types I've never had before so that makes me nervous. lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

Neither would I. Lol
I already have a lot of money put into my tanks. If hubby found out I spent $80 on a single plant, he'd probably kill me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kiara1125

OrangeAugust said:


> I wouldn't trust myself to keep an $80 plant alive. It's also why I'd never spend a bunch of money to buy a betta from Aquabid. I am careful with my plants and fish but there's too much to lose for a non-expert like me to pay that much.
> Although, I did pay $80 for two orchids two weeks ago, and they're types I've never had before so that makes me nervous. lol


Orchids aren't that hard. My boyfriend has kept his rare varieties alive for 8 years now without any problems or special treatment. Good luck. 

My mother spent $300 on plants (non-aquatic, but still) and they all died the next year.


----------



## OrangeAugust

Kiara1125 said:


> Orchids aren't that hard. My boyfriend has kept his rare varieties alive for 8 years now without any problems or special treatment. Good luck.


Yeah, I've been taking care of Phalaenopsis orchids for about 3 years so I have the hang of those. But I bought an Oncidium hybrid and a Toumnia which are both different from each other and from Phals, so I'm like, "aaah what if I water it too much or too little and this one's roots are all over this place and this one is potted in weird medium and why did 3 flowers fall off two days after I got it??..." lol (the flowers fell off most likely from the shock of environment change. the plant is ok).
Sorry to veer off course a little bit...


----------



## Tree

WHOOOO I got a 5 gallon Fluval Spec! and here it is! it's a little pathetic with the plants so small but I'm sure they will grow fast. =D


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love the plants on the top side!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree

thanks =) The plants on top are a mixture. They like to get sucked in by the flow/filter. =P 

also Ignore the rocks in a bundle. It's from the old tank to help the cycle go faster. I might move it into the filter itself tomorrow.


----------



## keepsmiling

Looks great.


----------



## ShukiAi

So I ordered plants from online and I received them in the mail yesterday! Here is my 5 gallon tank all set up with new plants. My betta really enjoys them and was swimming all around through them last night. :-D I just need to get some rocks now to anchor down my java fern.


----------



## Macavitybetta

*My first tank*

This is my fish tank. Being a fish noob, I did not know about cycling, so my betta is going through the fish in cycle with me. He's pretty active and the plants seem to be doing fine. Hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## Tree

well done Macavitybetta! it looks wonderful <3

ShukiAi, I love your plant set up! 8D


----------



## appleandpebble

Macavitybetta said:


> This is my fish tank. Being a fish noob, I did not know about cycling, so my betta is going through the fish in cycle with me. He's pretty active and the plants seem to be doing fine. Hope everything turns out fine.


good luck and nice tank!!!


----------



## appleandpebble

ShukiAi said:


> So I ordered plants from online and I received them in the mail yesterday! Here is my 5 gallon tank all set up with new plants. My betta really enjoys them and was swimming all around through them last night. :-D I just need to get some rocks now to anchor down my java fern.


verybery pretty. :3


----------



## Reagan

All of these tanks look wonderful!

Here is mine. I plan to add other types of plants in the near future. Any suggestions what types I should look for?


----------



## MameJenny

Reagan said:


> All of these tanks look wonderful!
> 
> Here is mine. I plan to add other types of plants in the near future. Any suggestions what types I should look for?


I love the "grassy" look! What plant is that?

Here's my tank. It's been set up for almost 2 months. Plants are water wisteria, water trumpet (crypts), java moss and dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## SeaKnight

My planted Angel tank.


----------



## SeaKnight

My planted Angel tank:

Mr. B's tank:


----------



## knottymare

I just love seeing all these tank pix!!!


----------



## MameJenny

I love this thread! There are some really pretty tanks here. I might need to go through all 110 pages.


----------



## Fishybitty

This thread makes me miss having a planted tank


----------



## AnnieH

love this aquarium


----------



## Tree

My tank is coming along well! =D I might add in some more sword plants someday, or not. depends on if and when I go back to petsmart/petco. 










PS: I was thinking about adding a grassy plant to cover the bottom. do I need CO2 for the dwarf hair grass or can I go without since I have dirt on the bottom and two snails and a betta to feed it?


----------



## bettaWOMP

*first planted tank; after black beard algae outbreak*

the algae killed almost all of my foxtail. It's just starting to get better, but I don't think it will ever look as pretty as it did. I'm thinking of removing all the old foxtail and replacing it with some water wisteria.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well here's mine I'm still trying to add more plants but I'm out of money using it on bettas XD and I'm gonna try to change the substrate to white sand because I don't really like the look of this black sand now lol (try to find my betta boy... he's hiding!)


----------



## Tree

So I got a nice money tip from one of my customers and went on a splurge of buying plants for my 5 gallon tank today.

update!









here are my other tanks. my little girls tank is looking a little light on the plants cause I took one out for my 5 gallon. =)


----------



## LatetothePartay

Here's an update on the growth of my java ferns and vallisneria. The plants I've gotten from my LFS are growing much better than any plants I've bought at Petco.


----------



## LatetothePartay

Tree, your tanks are amazing as usual. What are those narrow sword looking plants?


----------



## Tree

thanks =) Its a type of Amazon sword plant. ^^


----------



## keepsmiling

Reagan said:


> All of these tanks look wonderful!
> 
> Here is mine. I plan to add other types of plants in the near future. Any suggestions what types I should look for?


I wouldn't change a thing. Looks awesome.


----------



## Rollo

Brutusville


----------



## Islandgaliam

Remodeled the tanks, again....
Peechee








Marshawn (he is hiding in the back)








Bubblo








Prince Hendrix


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

Islandgaliam said:


> Remodeled the tanks, again....
> Peechee
> Marshawn (he is hiding in the back)
> Bubblo
> Prince Hendrix



looking good!


----------



## Islandgaliam

Rollo said:


> Brutusville


I just love those pots in the tank...way cool!


----------



## pennyls9332

this is my 20g with my rosetail named Leo... hes in there with 4 platy 2 neons, and 2 otos. not the best mix of fish but they are all happy, healthy, an active 









and this is my 4g with Aries and a nerite snail 









both tanks are getting a few more plants tomorrow 
and please excuse all the algae, it grows faster than i can clean it lol


----------



## appleandpebble

what is the name of the plant on the right (where your betta is hiding)? 
its beautiful!


----------



## Islandgaliam

appleandpebble said:


> what is the name of the plant on the right (where your betta is hiding)?
> its beautiful!


Dwarf hairgrass. I think Bubblo is cuddling the olive nerite on the bog wood..silly fish!


----------



## Rollo

Islandgaliam said:


> I just love those pots in the tank...way cool!


Thanks! I've just always thought that roots couldn't grow deep enough in a normal tank bottom. The pots make nooks and crannies for the fish. Plus any problem with the plant just pull the pot out! Lol


----------



## knottymare

Islandgaliam said:


> Remodeled the tanks, again....
> Peechee
> 
> Marshawn (he is hiding in the back)
> 
> Bubblo
> 
> Prince Hendrix


Tanks all look GREAT!!!!!!!! I LOVE Prince Hendrix. Wow, gorgeous fish. Where did you get him?

By the way... I live in Kent! What Island are you on?


----------



## knottymare

Rollo said:


> Thanks! I've just always thought that roots couldn't grow deep enough in a normal tank bottom. The pots make nooks and crannies for the fish. Plus any problem with the plant just pull the pot out! Lol


I really like it, too!


----------



## Islandgaliam

knottymare said:


> Tanks all look GREAT!!!!!!!! I LOVE Prince Hendrix. Wow, gorgeous fish. Where did you get him?
> 
> By the way... I live in Kent! What Island are you on?


I found him at PetCo! He is something...flares constantly. I put construction paper on the sides of his tank last night...didn't change a thing.

I live on Fidalgo Island (Anacortes). I grew up in Federal Way, migrated to Kent, then Orting, then moved here 10 years ago...Cool to have a neighbor here!


----------



## galaxymoonwolf

Islandgaliam, I'm from Anacortes too. Your betta is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Islandgaliam

galaxymoonwolf said:


> Islandgaliam, I'm from Anacortes too. Your betta is gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow, it's a small world sometimes. And, thanks...I just adore my Prince Hendrix, but my dog is not understanding my distraction lol.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Separated my baby tiger lotus from it's parent. My tank has been growing really well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Islandgaliam

FishyFishy89 said:


> Separated my baby tiger lotus from it's parent. My tank has been growing really well.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very Nice!


----------



## knottymare

galaxymoonwolf said:


> Islandgaliam, I'm from Anacortes too. Your betta is gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wonder how many more of us here are from Washington LOL. I bet quite a few. My aquarium gardens are my way of gardening all year round LOL


----------



## Tree

knottymare said:


> I wonder how many more of us here are from Washington LOL. I bet quite a few. My aquarium gardens are my way of gardening all year round LOL



I am from Minnesota. though I want to go to Washington to go whale watching in the San Juan Islands. <3 

Same here! I can never keep plants alive but aquarium plants are much easier. =) 

here is my update to my 5 gallon. I got a BG and added a little more plants in the mix:










I can't wait for my dwarf lily plant to grow in!


----------



## nclnchls

Tree said:


> I am from Minnesota. though I want to go to Washington to go whale watching in the San Juan Islands. <3
> 
> Same here! I can never keep plants alive but aquarium plants are much easier. =)
> 
> here is my update to my 5 gallon. I got a BG and added a little more plants in the mix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my dwarf lily plant to grow in!


That looks so nice!! and oh man if that lily turns out like mine it will grow and grow and grow haha I have at least 4 different stems coming from the bulb, 5 shooters, and lots of leaves!


----------



## Tree

nclnchls said:


> That looks so nice!! and oh man if that lily turns out like mine it will grow and grow and grow haha I have at least 4 different stems coming from the bulb, 5 shooters, and lots of leaves!


thanks =) 

OH god I hope so. I want that plant to be nice and bushy. Waiting for the shooters too. That area will be a great hiding spot for Sardine. He LOVES to go under the driftwood and hide behind the sword plants. =)


----------



## Islandgaliam

Tree said:


> I am from Minnesota. though I want to go to Washington to go whale watching in the San Juan Islands. <3
> 
> Same here! I can never keep plants alive but aquarium plants are much easier. =)
> 
> here is my update to my 5 gallon. I got a BG and added a little more plants in the mix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my dwarf lily plant to grow in!


Hope you get to come here and see those whales, I am going on a charter this year for the first time. And, the rest of the wildlife here is totally incredible. I am lucky I can be late for work 'cuz I had to stop and watch a seal - lol.


----------



## Tree

Islandgaliam said:


> Hope you get to come here and see those whales, I am going on a charter this year for the first time. And, the rest of the wildlife here is totally incredible. I am lucky I can be late for work 'cuz I had to stop and watch a seal - lol.



LUCKY! D= Not sure when but I will go and see the orcas. =)


----------



## BlueLacee

They are all beautiful, and great inspiration for my new tank I'm setting up today


----------



## Kiara1125

Got a new 20g half moon yesterday and we're setting it up today. It's an upgrade from our 10g. Pics soon!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Bowtanks sound so interesting to scape


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's the final work!


----------



## FishyFishy89

That's a 20 gal? The height makes it looks much smaller.


----------



## Kiara1125

Yep, I know. My boyfriend bought it as a 10g. We filled it up with water from the 10g and it was only half full. So, we added 8g of fresh, clean water. At least it's an upgrade for everyone. They'll still be going into the 55g, but everyone loves it in this tank.


----------



## BlueLacee

I love all these tanks, such inspiration and so many ideas to try


----------



## BlueLacee

Ok, thanks, I just wanted to make sure that I didn't get it wrong, because it's another two weeks untill I can get more. I still need to add rocks, but there aren't any big enough. The river rocks are the largest I could find. 

Also, the floating plants keep going towards my filter, should I set the filter lower?


----------



## Kiara1125

BlueLacee said:


> Ok, thanks, I just wanted to make sure that I didn't get it wrong, because it's another two weeks untill I can get more. I still need to add rocks, but there aren't any big enough. The river rocks are the largest I could find.
> 
> Also, the floating plants keep going towards my filter, should I set the filter lower?


Anacharis is able to handle the filter. If you don't want them flowing into the filter then cut them in half and plant them on the other side of the tank. Many plants are durable against the current, so yours should be fine. If you're talking about plants that must float, then they should be fine. Many floating plants love current.


----------



## MameJenny

FishyFishy89 said:


> Bowtanks sound so interesting to scape


I love bowfronts. I especially like how carpet plants look in them when they grow along the glass. They're always interesting to look at, even when they're empty! At some point, when I get a bigger tank, I think it'll be a bowfront.


----------



## BlueLacee

Kiara1125 said:


> Anacharis is able to handle the filter. If you don't want them flowing into the filter then cut them in half and plant them on the other side of the tank. Many plants are durable against the current, so yours should be fine. If you're talking about plants that must float, then they should be fine. Many floating plants love current.


Awsome, that is exactly the answer I was looking for. Thank you so much


----------



## Tree

Kiara1125 said:


> Here's the final work!



I love the plants in the pots. 8D


----------



## nclnchls

My 10 gallon is a jungly mess right now, but I just planted my fluval spec v!










Everything still needs to grow in but I am rather pleased with it so far. Behind the rock is a dwarf lily I pulled from my 10 gallon, it got a little beat up when I tried to dig it up (the roots were at least 8 inches long! I didn't realize it had grown so much!) so hopefully it recovers and grows in nicely. Oh, and the red leaf is a silk leaf I stuck in the output to reduce to flow.


----------



## Tree

Very cool nclnchls! I love the colors! 8D


----------



## majesticstorm

My first planted tank. Hopefully everything will get used to the water and start growing in soon. I'll definitely need to add more gravel when I can get my hands on some more hahaha. Planting the vals were a big pain. Hopefully I didn't damage them too much.


----------



## summersea

It has been a while since I have been on here (it is amazing how work can take over one's life...) but I thought I would show an updated pic of my 10g. It has been set up for 2 months now and I am getting great growth results (except for the pygmy chain swords for some reason - they died off but seem to be slowly growing back. 

My HM Blizzard is absolutely thrilled with having this 10g jungle to himself (well and all the snails...). I am going I try to get an updated pic of my 29g at work tomorrow as I set it up at the same time as I set up this tank.


----------



## Islandgaliam

summersea said:


> It has been a while since I have been on here (it is amazing how work can take over one's life...) but I thought I would show an updated pic of my 10g. It has been set up for 2 months now and I am getting great growth results (except for the pygmy chain swords for some reason - they died off but seem to be slowly growing back.
> 
> My HM Blizzard is absolutely thrilled with having this 10g jungle to himself (well and all the snails...). I am going I try to get an updated pic of my 29g at work tomorrow as I set it up at the same time as I set up this tank.


Nice! Betta Heaven for sure!


----------



## tlatch89

Did some replanting in the morning and took a couple of pics tonight.
Also 2 other tanks, one is a flora with clippings from betta tank growing in, as well as a dwarf lily - other tank is my roommates old one that he didn't want anymore, it's kinda small for the fish that live in it, but I threw a couple plants from my original tank in as well.

I'll try to get a few pics up soon to show the growth and changes. I haven't had the time to touch my aquariums for a few weeks.


----------



## Tappy4me

Updated photo of my sorority. (20 long) Needs some more plants in the back...


----------



## MameJenny

summersea said:


> It has been a while since I have been on here (it is amazing how work can take over one's life...) but I thought I would show an updated pic of my 10g. It has been set up for 2 months now and I am getting great growth results (except for the pygmy chain swords for some reason - they died off but seem to be slowly growing back.
> 
> My HM Blizzard is absolutely thrilled with having this 10g jungle to himself (well and all the snails...). I am going I try to get an updated pic of my 29g at work tomorrow as I set it up at the same time as I set up this tank.


Wow - gorgeous! I've started to really love natural, jungle-like planted tanks. 



tlatch89 said:


> Did some replanting in the morning and took a couple of pics tonight.
> Also 2 other tanks, one is a flora with clippings from betta tank growing in, as well as a dwarf lily - other tank is my roommates old one that he didn't want anymore, it's kinda small for the fish that live in it, but I threw a couple plants from my original tank in as well.
> 
> I'll try to get a few pics up soon to show the growth and changes. I haven't had the time to touch my aquariums for a few weeks.


They're very pretty! I love the background on this one. Where did you get it?


----------



## tlatch89

It's the fluval flora, the background is styrofoam but looks nice.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23677

That link is the lowest price you can get it for.


----------



## MameJenny

tlatch89 said:


> It's the fluval flora, the background is styrofoam but looks nice.
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23677
> 
> That link is the lowest price you can get it for.


Ah, thanks! I didn't know it came with the tank. Hmm, I wonder if I could make something similar out of styrofoam...


----------



## tlatch89

Found a little tutorial.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_aquarium_background.php

Seems like a lot of work and supplies but the end product looks nice.


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's the 20gHM after the plants got trimmed. Everyone is so happy!


----------



## summersea

So it has been 2 months since I last posted a pic of my 29g community NPT tank and it is doing fabulously! I am loving the Fugeray Planted + lighting. So glad someone suggested it to me on the forum. It has turned into quite the jungle and trying to find my red cherry shrimp is near to impossible unless they are feeling brave and come out from hiding but I love it and so do my fishies! I have my marble HMDT Rio in with 9 neon tetras, 1 oto (I had 3 previously but 2 died and this little guy is still active and out ALL the time so I have let him be), red cherry shrimp (no idea how many any more), and a crap ton of snails of all varieties. My students absolutely LOVE this tank and watching how it changes. The fish behavior is so much more natural and the students love to sit and watch the neon's play tag after I feed them in the afternoon. I am so glad I found this website and all the info on this forum about NPT tanks. I would never do anything else now!

Anywho, on to the pics. First up is a pic from 2 months ago...









And then today with a showcase of my boy Rio! 









Thanks so much to all who have provided opinions and help, it has been much appreciated!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

*Welcome to the Jungle!*

Posted in "Betta Homes" but thought I would share it here.

It needs a trim and the glass needs cleaning, but here's my 20 long tank. Could not have Dario (only about .5") or the inverts in anything less planted and have them thrive in a tank with the Betta. The Dario have spawned in the floating Java moss (upper left corner of tank).

Residents: Dario hysginon, Scarlet Badis, Neon Tetras, Pygmy and Hasbrosus Cories, Ember Tetras, two Vampire Shrimp, Fire Red Shrimp, Orange Dwarf Crayfish (CPO), two ADFs (Clayton and Esmeralda), male Tuxedo Guppy/Endler crosses and one male Betta.

Plants: Numerous Anubias species, Red, Purple and Green Cabomba, Java Moss, Subwassertang, Crypt petchii (foreground), Crypt Wendtii, Narrow Leaf Anacharis, Hornwort (soft kind from Peachii), Tiger Lotus, Red Flame Swords, Dwarf Sag, Red Root Floaters, Scarlet Temple, Ludwigia arcuata, xingus Sword, Hygro kompacta (or compacta), Ludwigia peruensis, Limno, Najas grass, Marimo Moss Balls, Banana plants.

Decor: Cholla roots and sticks; 2.5" Akro Agate flower pots, Akro Agate cullet. Fish uses flower pots as hides and Cories love to rest on the cullet.









First photo: Far left is Subwassertang attached to Cholla. Second photo: Anubias nana 'petite' attached to Cholla stick to the left of the Cholla "tree" with a Tiget Lotus weighted on top.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Update on the 75 gallon. The water sprite needs trimming
Thinking about moving the left lotus back a little.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rimbaum

Marimo count, right? I think mine's starting to bud off a new one. Anyone ever seen a marimo split before? I'd like to know for certain.










Hoping to get some real plants to replace the fake ones in the background. In a few weeks, maybe.


----------



## tlatch89

summersea said:


> Thanks so much to all who have provided opinions and help, it has been much appreciated!


Looks nice! i like it


----------



## InStitches

summersea said:


> View attachment 362498


I love how this looks! I'm looking at getting a Fugeray light, so it's nice to see it at work.

love the betta


----------



## summersea

Tlatch89 - Thanks! I like I too - in case you couldn't tell from my original post lol

InStitches - I love this light! I was originally afraid my two varieties of Alternanthera reineckii (the reddish and pinkish plants) wouldn't do well since it is rated at low to moderate light but they have really flourished! I had a bit if trouble at first because the tannins from the soil and driftwood were blocking a lot of the light. Then I tried Purigen in the filter and voila! Plant growth exploded!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

summersea said:


> Tlatch89 - Thanks! I like I too - in case you couldn't tell from my original post lol
> 
> InStitches - I love this light! I was originally afraid my two varieties of Alternanthera reineckii (the reddish and pinkish plants) wouldn't do well since it is rated at low to moderate light but they have really flourished! I had a bit if trouble at first because the tannins from the soil and driftwood were blocking a lot of the light. Then I tried Purigen in the filter and voila! Plant growth exploded!


I like the way the light makes your plants/tank look. Was thinking about getting a Fugeray (spel) but the Coralife fluorescent works fine so can't justify the $$.

Beautiful tank; I can see why your students love it!


----------



## summersea

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I like the way the light makes your plants/tank look. Was thinking about getting a Fugeray (spel) but the Coralife fluorescent works fine so can't justify the $$.
> 
> Beautiful tank; I can see why your students love it!


Thanks! I love the light! I debated on getting it but my school footed the bill because I use some of the aquatic plants for lab activities. Plus, this will be running all year on school electricity so they liked the idea of LED rather than CFL/tube lights.


----------



## ZZD

My main tank. Its a 10 gal that's half planted with various cryptos and 2 Marimo and colourful plastic plants. There's a chunk of driftwood and a holey texas rock that kinda looks like a skull. I've taken some of the smaller plants out now to put in my two new smaller tanks, but I'm still working on those. I have no real theme, though I am hoping the plants continue to grow and spread.


----------



## Tree

My tanks that are getting a little greener. =) Though some of the plants are not doing so well so I will be using root tabs soon.


----------



## umarnasir335

My bedroom rack. All tanks except for the betta fry growout are planted.

Got close to 30 different species, with more on the way. Let me know if you have any questions about keeping any of these.




PS: last pic (FTS of the 20 long) is from a week ago. I've had explosive growth since then, as you can see in the second pic


----------



## Tony2632

umarnasir335 said:


> My bedroom rack. All tanks except for the betta fry growout are planted.
> 
> Got close to 30 different species, with more on the way. Let me know if you have any questions about keeping any of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: last pic (FTS of the 20 long) is from a week ago. I've had explosive growth since then, as you can see in the second pic


Very nice, you using CFL bulbs? how many watts?


----------



## FishyFishy89

If anyone wants some water sprite, my 75 gallon is busting with it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim

Wanted to show off my 29 gallon. It started off like this:


And over a week or two I had quite the bloom of growth!


And then it's gone through a few different scapes but after six months of running smoothly I've found a scape that I like! Even from this picture a week ago, the plants have almost doubled in size!


----------



## FishyFishy89

FishyFishy89 said:


> If anyone wants some water sprite, my 75 gallon is busting with it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's actually wisteria. Not water sprite. I got the 2 mixed up xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos

Went a little crazy plant shopping...

These are all easy, low-med light plants.


----------



## umarnasir335

Tony2632 said:


> Very nice, you using CFL bulbs? how many watts?


Hi!
On the 20 Long, I'm using 2 bulbs - 26w each @6500K. They're made by GE. Since then, On the 20 high i've had a 19w CFL @5000K and a Jebo Power compact fixture with 2x24w bulbs. The 3 gallon has one 14w CFL @5000K, mounted about 4 inches from the top...and im still getting algae. Gotta fine-tune this one...


----------



## appleandpebble

taquitos said:


> Went a little crazy plant shopping...
> 
> These are all easy, low-med light plants.


beautiful.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Beautiful tank; good job. 



taquitos said:


> Went a little crazy plant shopping...
> 
> These are all easy, low-med light plants.


----------



## TerriGtoo

I love the look of your tank. For me, the more plants the better. (Allowing for space for the fish!) 17 tanks of my are planted. I wish I had a decent camera to attach photos of mine. Maybe one day!





Kytkattin said:


> Two months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current.
> 
> Much harder to photograph now that the water lettuce has taken over. In real life it looks so much more amazing.
> 
> I personally love the overgrown look, and feel as though they are the best for a sorority (though this contains only a male and some ghost shrimp) as then everyone can find their own space. However, the fish can be hard to find. Even my giant here disappears, and goodness knows I only find the shrimp if I really stir stuff up or put some good food in the tank.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Really nice! I have the Tardis too, as well as a few Cybermen etc. Unfortunately my husband, being the Dr Who nut, has them on his desk. not in an aquarium as planned!



appleandpebble said:


> beautiful.


----------



## taquitos

appleandpebble said:


> beautiful.


Thanks!



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Beautiful tank; good job.


Thanks! I trimmed the plants today so it looks a bit better and less like a jungle imo 



TerriGtoo said:


> Really nice! I have the Tardis too, as well as a few Cybermen etc. Unfortunately my husband, being the Dr Who nut, has them on his desk. not in an aquarium as planned!


Haha that's too funny! My boyfriend and I are big Dr Who fans too  We cannot have any decorations besides the ones in our tanks though because we live with three mischievous cats!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Update on my 29. And taquitos, your tank isn't a jungle at all! It's quite beautiful!


----------



## Tree

my new lighting on my 2.6 and 3 gallon planted tanks. =) hehe looks purple/pink in the photo but its a different color in person.


----------



## Likuid300

Betta in his Java house and rabbit snail in back.


----------



## taquitos

Wow both these look so great!!

I wish I had another tank now to do more aquascaping lol! Unfortunately not in my budget... but when my betta breeder successfully breeds a plakat koi then I shall have another tank to work with 



lilnaugrim said:


> Update on my 29. And taquitos, your tank isn't a jungle at all! It's quite beautiful!





Likuid300 said:


> Betta in his Java house and rabbit snail in back.


----------



## G26okie

Hey guys and girls, it has been a while, but I did some planting and live stock adding, figured I would throw up a pic.

I had a recent java fern leave die off, figured I would do some thickening up/planting.

Added 4 lace java ferns in the back and sides, real nice ones with large rhizomes. Took a regular anubias (non nana) split its big leaves off and planted those in the back left corner to hide the filter intake. Took the other half of that one and put that in the middle behind the wood. Put some watersprite in the back right corner, and filled out the foreground with dwarf sag. I will be adding some christmas moss to the driftwood later this week.

Current live stock: 1 betta, 5 harlequin rasboras, 6 endlers, 1 oto, and one nerite. Everyone gets along great.


----------



## appleandpebble

G26okie said:


> Hey guys and girls, it has been a while, but I did some planting and live stock adding, figured I would throw up a pic.
> 
> I had a recent java fern leave die off, figured I would do some thickening up/planting.
> 
> Added 4 lace java ferns in the back and sides, real nice ones with large rhizomes. Took a regular anubias (non nana) split its big leaves off and planted those in the back left corner to hide the filter intake. Took the other half of that one and put that in the middle behind the wood. Put some watersprite in the back right corner, and filled out the foreground with dwarf sag. I will be adding some christmas moss to the driftwood later this week.
> 
> Current live stock: 1 betta, 5 harlequin rasboras, 6 endlers, 1 oto, and one nerite. Everyone gets along great.



what kind of driftwood did you use ? I like it.


----------



## G26okie

appleandpebble said:


> what kind of driftwood did you use ? I like it.


I believe it's oak. The pieces are screwed into a slate base. Guy on ebay sells them.


----------



## Tony2632

G26okie said:


> I believe it's oak. The pieces are screwed into a slate base. Guy on ebay sells them.


Beautiful piece, I do the same thing with my driftwood. Maybe I need to sell some of mine and stop hoarding them, lol.


----------



## MameJenny

lilnaugrim said:


> Update on my 29. And taquitos, your tank isn't a jungle at all! It's quite beautiful!


I'm not sure what it is about it, but I LOVE this tank. Where did you get that broken vase decoration?


----------



## MameJenny

Thought I'd show some updated photos. Here's what happens when your lagarosiphon gets out of control. One cutting of this stuff turns into ten in a week. It seriously grows faster than duckweed. It's hard to tell from this photo, but there were stems of the stuff that literally wrapped around the tank twice. This is my 3 gallon Picotope.









And here's my 2.5 gallon...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Beautiful MameJenny! I love densely-planted tanks and Bettas seem to as well.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tony2632 said:


> Beautiful piece, I do the same thing with my driftwood. Maybe I need to sell some of mine and stop hoarding them, lol.


YES!
Gimmy gimmy!! lol


----------



## SmaugDragon

I added some new plants today and rescaped. I love the big sword in front of the driftwood in the corner. Ms.Sprite seems to be enjoying the more densely planted setup too.


----------



## taquitos

My fluorescent lighting was beginning to crap out on me (bought a used tank), so I caved and purchased the Finnex FugeRay... and I am very impressed! Really brings out the color of Jackson and it's so bright!










Some of my new plants experienced a bit of melting on their leaves  But most of them are doing great so far


----------



## lilnaugrim

MameJenny said:


> I'm not sure what it is about it, but I LOVE this tank. Where did you get that broken vase decoration?


Sorry for the late response! But the vase is from PetCo ^_^


----------



## cmwong27

Planted all of this yesterday! (My little Ares is in holding 'til the roots are settled in)

> Fluval Spec V (5 gallons)
> Aquarium sand, Fluval Plant Stratum, AND Fluval Shrimp Stratum
> 2 hardscape rocks (unknown)
> 1 piece of African Mopani driftwood
> 1 PetCo cube thing
> and a Buddha

planted with...

> micro sword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis)
> java moss
> Ludwigia peruensis (red)
> moneywort (Lysimachia nummularia)
> water hyacinth
> and a moss ball


----------



## SorcerersApprentice

What a lovely 'scape. I especially like how the wood comes out of the slope you've set up. Beautiful!


----------



## cmwong27

Thanks! I watched a LOT of videos and looked at LOT of photographs to plan out that tank. I'm just hoping everything doesn't die on me.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

one more update on squishy, took out a giant chunk of java fern, (which is up for grabs if you pay for shipping)

moved a few things around. got a new glass tank cover ordered, so hopefully that goes on soon. will be using tandem CFL and LED lighting.

added a bunch of floating plants, no longer dosing Excel, no longer dosing any liquid ferts, just the occasional fert stick for the root feeders. and go figure, my hair algae is almost all gone... puzzling...


----------



## Tony2632

This is something I threw together without trimming. I guess its pretty low-tech tank compare to my 37g and 100g. Most of the clippings go into this 10g tank for experiment. No co2, i only use flouish trance. My betta CrayCray loves it.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

Tony2632 said:


> This is something I threw together without trimming. I guess its pretty low-tech tank compare to my 37g and 100g. Most of the clippings go into this 10g tank for experiment. No co2, i only use flouish trance. My betta CrayCray loves it.


looking good, i like the untrimmed look. what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Tony2632

relaxedcrazyman said:


> looking good, i like the untrimmed look. what kind of lighting are you using?


Simple 13 watt 6500k daylight bulb and work light reflector hung vertically. I'm actually taking this down for a 30g long.


----------



## kman

Been a while, so here is an updated shot of Smaug, hanging out in his Spec 2G in my office.


----------



## Islandgaliam

Nano remodel for my new lil girl


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Both tanks are really nice. Congratulations to you two for planting such aesthetically pleasing environments. Got my "big" word in for the day.


----------



## Islandgaliam

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Both tanks are really nice. Congratulations to you two for planting such aesthetically pleasing environments. Got my "big" word in for the day.


Thanks...how many times can ya replant a tank - lol.....


----------



## rpadgett37

Some of you may have already seen these, but just found the thread and thought I'd share.


----------



## TerriGtoo

Which Fugeray did you get?[




QUOTE=taquitos;4589458]My fluorescent lighting was beginning to crap out on me (bought a used tank), so I caved and purchased the Finnex FugeRay... and I am very impressed! Really brings out the color of Jackson and it's so bright!










Some of my new plants experienced a bit of melting on their leaves  But most of them are doing great so far [/QUOTE]


----------



## MameJenny

rpadgett37 said:


> Some of you may have already seen these, but just found the thread and thought I'd share.


I love the first one! Hmm, gives me ideas...it would be pretty neat to have a larger tank with lots and lots of mossballs...


----------



## rpadgett37

TerriGtoo said:


> Which Fugeray did you get?


Those are the 10" 4 watt lights. Really brightened up the tank from the stock lighting.


----------



## cmwong27

MameJenny said:


> I love the first one! Hmm, gives me ideas...it would be pretty neat to have a larger tank with lots and lots of mossballs...


I would love to do a tank entirely of moss balls of different sizes.


----------



## taquitos




----------



## taquitos

Forget that. My boyfriend took me shopping today... ummm yeah...


----------



## Betaphototramp

My community tank. is a 10 gallon (was to be a Nano until I started adding fish. and couldn't stop).

IMG_0430.jpg


IMG_0425.jpg


----------



## thendeathsaid

Just finished setting up my 34 gallon  Or not quite, still going to put more plants in to fill things up a bit more~


----------



## lilnaugrim

That looks super awesome thendeathsaid!!! I love the island effects and all! Absolutely fantastic! Although...is that grassy plant Mondo (Kyoto) grass? or a type of vallisneria/Sagittaria or Crypt?


----------



## thendeathsaid

Thanks lilnaugrim!  Do you mean the tall ones? I'm not too sure about those; the lady at my LFS told me it was a vallisneria and since I've never seen one in real life I went with what she said. Still, I was wondering about it too cuz it seems quite different from the usual aquatic plant in texture and all~ I just looked up Mondo grass and it looks very similar. Should I take it out and stick it in a pot? xD


----------



## BlueLacee

They are all amazing. Now I really want to get more plants and remodel


----------



## Islandgaliam

thendeathsaid said:


> Just finished setting up my 34 gallon  Or not quite, still going to put more plants in to fill things up a bit more~


Your tank is way cool! Nice job


----------



## lilnaugrim

Vallisneria generally is able to stand up on it's own, only bending at the top of the tank if it reaches or if there is a current. However Sagittaria will often look like that too, I would say to just leave it for a while and if it doesn't die or rot on you then it should be fine! Mondo grass will start to rot after a few weeks of being fully submerged. Also if you let the Sagittaria grow out of the water, it should develop an arrow like tip which is where it gets it's name from.


----------



## kman

Vallisneria is good to go, just watch out for the Kyoto (mondo) grass they sell at PetCo and Pet Smart, which is NOT actually aquatic, and which will die after a month or so. Incredibly obnoxious that they still sell it for aquariums.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Ah okay~ I'll keep an eye on it then and look out for some vals in case they do rot~~ Thanks!


----------



## Tree

here are my updates on my three tanks. my forth is still working on getting thicker with plants. =P


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love that cute little lily in Perch's tank!


----------



## cmwong27

Two weeks! :-D


----------



## Tony2632

Here is a picture of my 100g. I never posted my 100g on this forum before.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg, that Sword Tony is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Tony2632

lilnaugrim said:


> Ugg, that Sword Tony is absolutely stunning!!


It's all ways shooting off runners. I don't need to buy swords any more lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I love that about live plants! haha, I wouldn't mind taking a baby sword off your hands if you didn't have any more room for them! ;-) lol


----------



## cmwong27




----------



## tlatch89




----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84

This is my planted tank. From left to right: back: Javafern on a fake tree thing, front: fake plant, back by cave: Anubias on a rock, in pot: Pennywort, front in pot: Dwarf Hairgrass, center: Bamboo (which branch outside the tank for air), back: Petco "aquatic" plant (I am removing those soon since they aren't real aquatic plants), front of cave in pot: Pennywort, right: Japanese Cress, right: Mossball, far right back: Petco "aquatic" plant (I am removing those soon since they aren't real aquatic plants). 

With the hood lights on:









Without the hood lights on:


----------



## MameJenny

Updated photos of my two small tanks:


----------



## lilnaugrim

My tank has turned into more of a green mess of plants lol I haven't been trimming lately so it needs a good trim. Anyone want to buy Green Myriophyllum Mattengrossene from me? $3 dollars a bundle plus $6 shipping! Can be combined with other plants too; i think I still have some water sprite left but need to check on that!


----------



## Tony2632

lilnaugrim said:


> My tank has turned into more of a green mess of plants lol I haven't been trimming lately so it needs a good trim. Anyone want to buy Green Myriophyllum Mattengrossene from me? $3 dollars a bundle plus $6 shipping! Can be combined with other plants too; i think I still have some water sprite left but need to check on that!


I love that plant, wish I had room for more plants. My wife won't let me set anymore tanks for now. That plant was used in one of my top 5 favorite aquascapes called forest scent.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah! It's a fantastic plant I'll agree!

I love that aquascape too! Here's another one of my favorites going along the forest theme:


----------



## Tony2632

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah! It's a fantastic plant I'll agree!
> 
> I love that aquascape too! Here's another one of my favorites going along the forest theme:


Amazing find, I hope to create beautiful aquascapes one day. The only tank my wife agreed to was the ADA tank I wanna set up. So far I have the canister filter and I'm about to order my tank very soon. I also ran out of the flourish fert line and ordered my dry ferts from green leaf aquariums. I'm going to experiment the PPS-PRO method on my 37g for now.


----------



## MameJenny

While we're sharing aquascapes, can I just say that these are my favorite aquascapes of all time? (all of them are from the AGA Aquascaping Contest)









This one is FIVE GALLONS



























Someday I hope I'm able to create works of art like these. Until then, I guess I have to settle for pretty overgrown tanks that the aquascape judges would laugh at.


----------



## Islandgaliam

MameJenny said:


> While we're sharing aquascapes, can I just say that these are my favorite aquascapes of all time? (all of them are from the AGA Aquascaping Contest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is FIVE GALLONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I hope I'm able to create works of art like these. Until then, I guess I have to settle for pretty overgrown tanks that the aquascape judges would laugh at.


The tanks don't show  I am gonna go look at this site now...good thing everyone at work here is gone - lol. I would love an aquascaped tank...I just need to get them to the overgrown and not dead stage first! I'm sure the new ferts and lights will help.


----------



## MameJenny

Hmm, weird...they show for me. :shock: Here are links:
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show220.html
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show427.html
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2012/show274.html
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show57.html


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah! It's a fantastic plant I'll agree!
> 
> I love that aquascape too! Here's another one of my favorites going along the forest theme:




OMG that would be my SO DREAM tank! 8D


----------



## Betaphototramp

*Update on my planted tank*

I have done some more work on this tank over the past couple of weeks and have found I created a jungle. Every plant has grown so well and fast, and I find my self trimming most of the bunch plants I have put in. I have a 30 gallon tank coming some time this week and will use the cuttings to start the tank. I started using Flourish once a week, This was added to the CO2 Booster. I have been very pleased with the way the plants have responded. The fish enjoy hiding in them and seem to be very satisfied. I also added a Finnex Fuge Ray Planted+ LED Light, I can't say enough good things about this lighting system. After doing some home work and getting all the information I could on lighting systems This lighting system has all the bang for the buck. It also has a blue night light as a added feature, (I don't use it since the lighting is set on an 8 hour timer. I also liked the price of $73.00 delivered from the factory. Other lighting systems were at least twice as expensive but only had the daylight feature and not the red lights mixed in for Photosynthesis. So I think it was a great deal.
but for now here's the jungle. 
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=390378&stc=1&d=1405086668

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=390386&stc=1&d=1405086668

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=390394&stc=1&d=1405086668


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nice looking tank Betaphototramp but you realize that that plant in the front middle is not fully aquatic? That's a species of Dracaena, PetCo tends to sell it but it is indeed a regular house plant and will eventually die being fully submerged like that.

But I also have the Fugeray Finnex Planted+ on both my 20 long and 29 and absolutely love the light and do recommend it!


----------



## thendeathsaid

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah! It's a fantastic plant I'll agree!
> 
> I love that aquascape too! Here's another one of my favorites going along the forest theme:


What are those 'trees'? Are they actual cuttings from a tree?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, from what I know thendeathsaid, those are actual Birch Tree limbs!

Driftwood can come in all sorts of types, the ones we know best would be malaysian, cholla, and mopani but you can use Oak and apparently birch. Never use Pine though! The sap is dangerous to the fish!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Nice, I love birch trees! Now I know what I have in mind for a Lothlorien scape xD


----------



## lilnaugrim

I would just do additional research on them just to make sure they are safe; don't take my word for it! Certain trees can be very poisonous so you don't want to go killing your stock!!


----------



## thendeathsaid

I just did a quick search and it seems like those branches in the aquascape might be aspen instead of birch, since they look very similar, and according to this http://www.caudata.org/forum/f1173-advanced-newt-salamander-topics/f6-vivaria-enclosures-product-reviews/f7-general-discussion/91474-safe-materials-building-landscaping-vivaria-enclosures.html aspen is safe to be submerged


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah yes, you are right! Looked like white birch to me but yes, they are very similar! :-D


----------



## ZoZoe

I just received my package from umarnasir335 and I am sooo thrilled!! He was quite generous with his extras and I'm so grateful. These plants crossed the US but are still quite healthy. I now have java ferns , a lil moss and ludwigia on my driftwood and it looks majestic! The silk plants were banished to the dark corner :lol: I can't wait to eventually add even more greenery @[email protected]

I bought some seachem flourish tabs, should I fertilize alittle right away?


----------



## Betaphototramp

lilnaugrim said:


> Nice looking tank Betaphototramp but you realize that that plant in the front middle is not fully aquatic? That's a species of Dracaena, PetCo tends to sell it but it is indeed a regular house plant and will eventually die being fully submerged like that.
> 
> But I also have the Fugeray Finnex Planted+ on both my 20 long and 29 and absolutely love the light and do recommend it!



I did realize the plant in the center is a regular house plant but for now until I find a plant the same size and shape it will have to do. I haven't been able to get to That pet Place here in Lancaster PA until this weekend. I'm hoping to find a nice sword about the same size and shape there. I just can't stand to look in the tank and have that spot bear. ( the jungle wouldn't be complete) I will take it out in a few days and let it dry out for a day and then use it in a terrarium I have.


----------



## BatCakes

Floating some new plants in my 5.5g. Updating to a 10g this week! 

Edit: For some reason this picture is tiny...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You guys are so creative and artistic! Mine looks like a jungle since I just sorta plunk in the plants and hope for the best.


----------



## MameJenny

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You guys are so creative and artistic! Mine looks like a jungle since I just sorta plunk in the plants and hope for the best.


That's what I did with my 2.5g. It turned out OK, although it took it a few months to look more jungly and less mass-of-cuttings-like.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

MameJenny said:


> That's what I did with my 2.5g. It turned out OK, although it took it a few months to look more jungly and less mass-of-cuttings-like.


I love mine and watching Dexter wend his way through all the plants. He's a red and white dragonscale Cambodian and looks like a snake with fins.  Just wish I had an artistic gene in there somewhere.


----------



## lilnaugrim

It'd be nice if you could show us your tanks Russell! I'm sure they look just fine, artistic gene or not!! :-D

-------------------------------------------------------
I finally finished my tank maintinence...took me two days because I got busy with other stuff :roll: here's what my 29 looked like BEFORE the trim....
"Holy Green Wall of Myrio!"


And after:
"Hey look! I have Giant Hairgrass!" lol
My fish are all confused on where their hiding spots went but that Myrio will be a wall again soon enough!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You asked for it.  It's a 20 long. I've done a trim since this photo and added more Cholla. Will get another picture this week.


----------



## lilnaugrim

You know, I actually do like that tank! I'm not saying that just because, but I really do! I have weird preferences when it comes to planted tanks XD Sure, I like the nice clean look of Iwagumi tanks but I've always preferred the Jungle tanks and the El Natural tanks honestly ^_^ I think that's proved by my tank on the last page, not that I totally slacked in cutting the Myrio but I did like the jungle-y look to it and I know my fish enjoyed it too...all except my poor Angelfish; Stratus, she could barely move the poor girl lol!


----------



## Islandgaliam

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You asked for it.  It's a 20 long. I've done a trim since this photo and added more Cholla. Will get another picture this week.


Betta Heaven! I just love this:-D


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you both. I love Myrio and it is so easy to grow. I like the red, too. But, Boy Howdy, does it grow fast! And until you trim you don't realize how much, either.

I actually keep the tank jungle-y because I believe this is the type of cover essential to a successful Betta community tank. Plus I love watching Dexter slither about as he patrols his "domain." Sometimes all I can see are his eyes coming at me. 

Edit: I'm glad to know your Red Myrio is a detritus magnet, too. That was the ony downside to mine. I don't plant any more; just keep in plant weights and take out and rinse.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I agree! Holy crud did I have a bucket full for Myrio from that last trim. Heck, I only kept maybe 1/10th of the actual plants lol the rest are up for sale as a package....maybe I'll split it in half since I kind of doubt people will be willing to buy 30 stems for $35 and free shipping....

My red Myrio, well it's Myriophyllum Tuberculam, doesn't grow as fast but holy darn, it keeps detritus in it's leaves like you wouldn't believe! It's a regular ol'duster or something because it just sucks everything in >.> I have my filter over top of my Red Myrio bunch right now to hopefully clean out most of the detritus and stuff....I have to bat at it daily to get the filter to suck it all up since I can't suck half of it up with a water change :roll:

I agree on that part though, the more cover, the safer your other fish will be and the happier they will be too. Most fish live in a place with tooonnnsss of cover!


----------



## rpadgett37

Really nice tank Linda. Very lush and vibrant. I am quite certain your critters are comfortable. Wouldn't be surprised if they kicked back on top of the stump eating popcorn, enjoying the view


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you. It's at my end of the sofa so I sit here and watch it while listening to TV.


----------



## Tree

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You asked for it.  It's a 20 long. I've done a trim since this photo and added more Cholla. Will get another picture this week.


now this is a planted TANK! I love how it has that underwater lake feel to it. =)


----------



## Tree

My NPTs.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Beautiful!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Video

Here's the 30 gallon again~ I added a bunch of stem plants and took out the probably-mondo-grass and replaced them with vals. Cycle just finished the other day so the first few cories got to go in n_n Had an algae outbreak during the cycling but I'm sure the otos will be happy about it when I add them!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Absolutely beautiful thendeathsaid! Do you run CO2 on your tank or anything?


----------



## thendeathsaid

lilnaugrim said:


> Absolutely beautiful thendeathsaid! Do you run CO2 on your tank or anything?


Thank you :-D And no, not currently but I've been preparing to try doing some DIY CO2 soon. I dose Excel daily, though, and the plants seem pretty happy with it!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Wow, that's pretty awesome! I mean, I know I get some nice growth with dosing Excel daily too but your tank just looks so nice and neat and clean! I really love the island look too :-D


----------



## FishyFishy89

I used to do CO2. Then I dirted my tanks. Never going back. Even though I bought enough yeast to last years for CO2. Lol better start making bread!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol!!

See I'm having issues with my dirted tank, the sand is making the soil anaerobic and I've already reduced the substrate once so I'm just thinking about switching to something else like Eco Complete or something. I don't really feel like having my fish die from sulfur so....yeah


----------



## thendeathsaid

lilnaugrim said:


> Wow, that's pretty awesome! I mean, I know I get some nice growth with dosing Excel daily too but your tank just looks so nice and neat and clean! I really love the island look too :-D


I hope it stays that way, since it's still a pretty young tank xD I'm excited to try out the CO2 injection though so hopefully my next update will be on how the plants are doing with that ^^


----------



## Tony2632

My 37g planted, I'm running eco-complete, CO2, 3 26 Watt CFL bulbs 6500k and dry ferts daily. Still have a few plants in the mail at the moment. So I'm not done with this tank. Still working out few things.


----------



## MameJenny

Tony2632 said:


> My 37g planted, I'm running eco-complete, CO2, 3 26 Watt CFL bulbs 6500k and dry ferts daily. Still have a few plants in the mail at the moment. So I'm not done with this tank. Still working out few things.


I LOVE the driftwood! Beautiful tank! What type of moss is that?


----------



## Tony2632

Java moss, it's been growing in my tank for a year now. I have soo many clippings. When I first started I didn't know about other mosses. I was a complete noob back then lol.


----------



## Islandgaliam

thendeathsaid said:


> Video
> 
> Here's the 30 gallon again~ I added a bunch of stem plants and took out the probably-mondo-grass and replaced them with vals. Cycle just finished the other day so the first few cories got to go in n_n Had an algae outbreak during the cycling but I'm sure the otos will be happy about it when I add them!


Your tank is absolutely gorgeous! The islands give it such a different look, very nice job!


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Greylady said:


> Both are 6.6 gallon tanks. I haven't really done much with live plants other then the ones I put in when I first set them up. I don't really know that much about planted tanks yet but the plants I do have seem to be doing well.


LOVE your tanks!


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

keepsmiling said:


> I do not presently have a betta, I am waiting to get one and a new tank. I went through and looked through this thread, as I am considering doing another planted tank. Here are some I had in the past...they were constantly changing!


Love the idea of these little paths!


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

thendeathsaid said:


> Video
> 
> Here's the 30 gallon again~ I added a bunch of stem plants and took out the probably-mondo-grass and replaced them with vals. Cycle just finished the other day so the first few cories got to go in n_n Had an algae outbreak during the cycling but I'm sure the otos will be happy about it when I add them!


I love how you laid everything out and planted your plants! Very cool!


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Tony2632 said:


> Amazing find, I hope to create beautiful aquascapes one day. The only tank my wife agreed to was the ADA tank I wanna set up. So far I have the canister filter and I'm about to order my tank very soon. I also ran out of the flourish fert line and ordered my dry ferts from green leaf aquariums. I'm going to experiment the PPS-PRO method on my 37g for now.


WOW!!! That is a piece of eye candy if I've ever seen some! Love this concept.


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Here is my little tank. I think this is all I am going to put in here because I have horrible lighting thus the plant choices and I also want it to be simple and not overgrown so Zen can surf the sides as much as he wants. I love overgrown tanks but I think I am going to just keep this one simple.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Anyone ever planted this tank?
I am curious of the LED light
http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=fis...d36-20709/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-20709

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilnaugrim

I've had the regular Betta 2.5 Bow that I planted but I changed the regular incandescent out for a CFL. I don't trust low quality brands with their LED's lights, I've never had good experiences with them. You get what you pay for :-/ though, it'd be interesting to see if Aqueon did get it right though!


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> I've had the regular Betta 2.5 Bow that I planted but I changed the regular incandescent out for a CFL. I don't trust low quality brands with their LED's lights, I've never had good experiences with them. You get what you pay for :-/ though, it'd be interesting to see if Aqueon did get it right though!


Yeah. I've only seen the incandescent ones online. Can't find them in store anymore. But now that I've looked them up on YouTube, the space available on the left side is annoying for me. There's literally only 3" maybe of available surface space for feeding, nest and plants. I'll probably just divide my 5 gallon and divide another 5 gal. Do 1 tank with long fins and another with palkats.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

@FishyFishy89 that sounds fun! I can't wait to see that!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh, I don't use that filter lol so that's probably why I don't mind it so much XD I threw it out a loooong time ago and just used small internal or sponge filters when I needed it.


----------



## Bettacrab

This is the 10 gallon for my male betta

Twizler the dragonscale plakat





Video may or may not work..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&v=y5TZJvzyx_A


And one if my females is in a 36g


----------



## KnownSyntax

There is not a Betta in this tank, however feel free to look at this link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...423.1073741829.1684033768&type=1&l=a3c1ed689a

Here are some of the photos from that album when I first setup the tank and added all of the fish in. Ignore any of the yellow water as it's just tannis leeching from my driftwood.


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Nice tanks guys!


----------



## chips2041

*nice tanks*

Beautiful tanks. 
This is my first post here. I am a parent of a 12 year old that decided she had to have a tank. So I had her set up a betta tank first. Told her she cannot have the super fancy salt water until she learns all the stuff she needs to know to have happy, healthy fish. She wanted it bad enough she spent her own hard earned chore money on it.
She got a 1.5 gallon Tetra Aquarium kit and bought a heater separate. 2-15gallon 50w submersible.
She started with an Anubius Nana, but now has 3 pieces of Money Wart and 4 pieces of Egeria Densa. 
She has placed it all herself and has started to do her own chem tests with a freshwater master test kit. The Ammonia and Nitrate and Nitrite is fluxing a bit, but it is a new tank.
We used a piece of filter foam to impede the current from the filter...works great!
Tank is at max capacity with 1 glass shrimp in there as well. He is hard to see, but he is in the bottom right corner.
I am very proud of her as she intentionally made it asymmetric and lead all over always redirecting to the center. The big leaf pointing inward from the side is a betta hammock.
Any suggestions are welcome as I am learning some new things too. So far this forum has been an great place for information. Guess the next step for her is to upgrade to a bigger tank. 
Here is the picture of her 1.5gallon with live plants.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84

chips2041 said:


> Beautiful tanks.
> This is my first post here. I am a parent of a 12 year old that decided she had to have a tank. So I had her set up a betta tank first. Told her she cannot have the super fancy salt water until she learns all the stuff she needs to know to have happy, healthy fish. She wanted it bad enough she spent her own hard earned chore money on it.
> She got a 1.5 gallon Tetra Aquarium kit and bought a heater separate. 2-15gallon 50w submersible.
> She started with an Anubius Nana, but now has 3 pieces of Money Wart and 4 pieces of Egeria Densa.
> She has placed it all herself and has started to do her own chem tests with a freshwater master test kit. The Ammonia and Nitrate and Nitrite is fluxing a bit, but it is a new tank.
> We used a piece of filter foam to impede the current from the filter...works great!
> Tank is at max capacity with 1 glass shrimp in there as well. He is hard to see, but he is in the bottom right corner.
> I am very proud of her as she intentionally made it asymmetric and lead all over always redirecting to the center. The big leaf pointing inward from the side is a betta hammock.
> Any suggestions are welcome as I am learning some new things too. So far this forum has been an great place for information. Guess the next step for her is to upgrade to a bigger tank.
> Here is the picture of her 1.5gallon with live plants.
> View attachment 399098


You might want to check out the dangerous decorations thread, specifically this post:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=224650&page=0#post4840986

Just trying to be helpful :-D Beautiful tank other than that!


----------



## chips2041

Ooooo. Thank you very much.

Ill have to get her another home for bubbles and shrimp. They are getting along great it seems. Bubbles lets the shrimp climb all over him.


----------



## Fishybitty

Hey chips coffee mugs make cheap nice hidey holes  just make sure theres no soap residue on it


----------



## kittenfish

My 20 gallon


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

kittenfish said:


> My 20 gallon


Love your tank! sorority correct? I've never had one but they are very cool.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Update on my 29


And my 20 long divided for 5 Bettas


----------



## Briz

Fluval Edge 6g



















One betta (Mr. Bubbles), 3 otos and an olive nerite.


----------



## kittenfish

ZentheBetta71614 said:


> Love your tank! sorority correct? I've never had one but they are very cool.


Yep. Six bettas, three guppies, one albino bristlenose pleco and a couple horned nerite snails. It's a bit more open than I'd like for a sorority because I've had a bunch of problems with this tank and my plants weren't doing too well. It's also my first experience with such a tall tank. Now that I've got my lights and CO2 running properly it should fill in pretty quickly.


----------



## ZentheBetta71614

Briz said:


> Fluval Edge 6g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One betta (Mr. Bubbles), 3 otos and an olive nerite.


Love the Fluval tanks! I have one myself. What's your experience with this one? Good, bad, ugly?! Lol!


----------



## ZoZoe

Welp... This happened... Total rescape... Added micro sword to be a carpet type and more ludwigia... It's so red and well grown , I hope I can keep it that way... 
Hoping my new Current USA satellite LED + will keep them all happy... 

Still humming and hemming about completely redoing with Eco complete... I'm sure the micro swords would appreciate it particularly...


I haven't had this tank for even a month yet ;___;

In the attached pic, he is sitting on a particularly large java fern leaf. All perched like a lil mermaid man :lol:


----------



## appleandpebble

I cleaned my tanks today! the first one is the tank of apple the CT betta (30 liters).






this is the tank of my brother; house of a halfbeak, neons, platy's, guppy's and scissors rasborras!



And this is my other tank, a 20 liter shrimp tank  


obligatory picture of Apple:


----------



## lilswimmer

I have a few marimos, there not very big yethttp://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## cerebrobot

this is my 10 gallon tank! 
my bacopa is kinda doing its own weird thing right now lol


----------



## Tuigirl

Wow, I really admire your tanks, guys!
I wish I had the space and could afford a bigger tank = better light = plants.
Sigh.
Or at least I would like a moss ball....but they are illegal here in New Zealand (Biosecurity).


----------



## InStitches

love these.

Apple's face is the best!


----------



## appleandpebble

thanks! 
@Tuigirl: how strange  are you allowed to buy other moss kinds then ?


----------



## Tuigirl

@appleandpebble: well, I was told they could order Java Moss for me....
well, New Zealand has to be very strict with Biosecurity, because too much things have been introduced and are now killing the native animals and plants. :-(
So you are not able to get all the pets they have elsewhere, not even hamsters or gerbils are in the country.


----------



## appleandpebble

Oh wauw, strange!


----------



## jrm88

Quite a new tank, finished cycling recently and awaiting a new betta occupant  Very differenty style of tank for me with the open top and submerged water bamboo!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks great jrm88! I love the more riparium/paludarium style tanks myself!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Update on my 29, Myrio is growing quick again! It's a slow start and suddenly the next day it seems like it's grown a whole foot! haha


----------



## jrm88

Thanks!  Me too. Was a small practice run for the 6ft paladarium we will be setting up for lizards/native fish  

This is the new betta occupant who is yet to arrive


----------



## lilnaugrim

Very nice Black Dragon! :-D

Ugg I totally envy a 6ft Paludarium! I'm hoping eventually to make a 3 ft one from my 33 gallon flatback hex tank for Eastern Newts and White Clouds :-D


----------



## jrm88

I am super excited to get him here, just hope all goes well with importing him  
I plan to have boyds dragons + fish + maybe geckoes, havent looked into it enough to see if the geckoes will work 
6ft is very expensive! Will be a slow project...probably should have started with a smaller size haha


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I hear ya! My 3 foot is already being postponed so much just because life got in the way and because I have to resilicone the whole thing...yikes I'm not looking forward to that! I mind as well replace all the glass too since it's a very old tank and has lots of scratches!

Good luck with yours! I can't wait to see it finished though, will you have a journal to follow the process?


----------



## jrm88

Very possibly, bf wants to document it all as we plan on doing a foam background/ledge carved out. Need to move the huge cabinet/tank into office area which takes a few people to do!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Fantastic! I'll keep my eye out for it if you do ^_^ Love me some journals about Paludariums! Going to do the false bottom and all?


----------



## Jennalyn

Wheeee, PLANTS! Just got a bunch more, freshly planted this evening. Fingers crossed for minimal melting.


----------



## taquitos

I just got the dwarf hair grass into the 4 gallon iwagumi last night! Still waiting for the perfect carpet for the rest of the tank though... so far no luck >_>


----------



## BlueInkFish

Beautiful tank Taquito!!!! Lol i hate waiting for plants too grow!! Especially hair grass!!! Do you use co2 on the tank !? Or any ferts of some sort?! Just curious! It's very beautiful either way ^__^!!


----------



## taquitos

litelboyblu said:


> Beautiful tank Taquito!!!! Lol i hate waiting for plants too grow!! Especially hair grass!!! Do you use co2 on the tank !? Or any ferts of some sort?! Just curious! It's very beautiful either way ^__^!!


Thanks! I actually have TONS of dwarf hairgrass in my 10 gallon... We ordered wayyy too much and now I am wondering if I should even bother to let it grow in or if I should just plant it all in one shot LOL

I am using the following in this tank:
Flourish comprehensive
Flourish Excel (carbon supplement)

I'm hoping to get away with just using Excel, but I will invest in a CO2 system if need be.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yeah, if you do plan to use co2 you can try to make a DIY one! It's pretty cheap just for some reason mine won't work haha! Thanks for the list of the supplements your plants look so healthy and luscious!!! Probably because of a great owner they have !


----------



## taquitos

litelboyblu said:


> Yeah, if you do plan to use co2 you can try to make a DIY one! It's pretty cheap just for some reason mine won't work haha! Thanks for the list of the supplements your plants look so healthy and luscious!!! Probably because of a great owner they have !


Yeahhh my sister actually works for Hagen  so I can get their CO2 system at a discount  I might just do that because I am rubbish when it comes to DIY-ing stuff  Thank you! Well I only just put them in last night, so we'll see how they'll do  So far I haven't killed any of the plants I've bought, so hopefully it goes well


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lucky!!! You better hook me up with your sister XD!!! I need dem co2 systems LOL!!!


----------



## taquitos

litelboyblu said:


> Lucky!!! You better hook me up with your sister XD!!! I need dem co2 systems LOL!!!


Hahaha 

Aaaand my new split 10 gallon~ The left side is bigger because the big filter is on that side and so there's more current. Plus, Claude Monet is more active than Vincent Van Gogh.










Done with a DIY divider


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow!!! Beautiful !!! Where did you get those rocks ?! They make your scape even look more gorgeous!!


----------



## sofiaee

Here's my divided 10 gallon! I'm pretty close to done with the fishless cycle so I'm getting excited! The plants seem to be doing well but I'd like to consider diy CO2. I also want a glass top though, anyone know how much space I should leave open in the back to vent out the CO2?










The plants have already grown in a lot more, the aponogeton keeps sending out plantlets, like 4 at a time each and then the plantlets send out 2 each atleast! The tank isn't looking great from the cyling process though. 

There is aponogeton, onion, melon sword, and ludwiga repens. I may be getting a lily bulb soon maybe?


----------



## FishyFishy89

You don't have to leave any open space in the back. If you do, I wouldn't do anymore than an inch or just enough to fit your equipment.


----------



## eden000

Don't have a recent picture, but here it is! Aqueon evolve 8


----------



## Tree

What the secret to keep down algae? three of my tanks are fine but my one 5 gallon is getting algae like CRAZY. And its on the same time as my other tanks. 8 hours a day.


----------



## lilnaugrim

It depends on which algae it is. Each algae has it's cause like diatoms is an excess of silcates in the water. Green cloud algae is usually caused by too much light, BGA can be fixed with Potassium increase. Hairalgae can be fixed with H2O2 spot treatment and blackouts.


----------



## Tree

I am having more trouble with brown algae, diatoms. but I do see some BGA in there as well. =/


----------



## lilnaugrim

Brown algae you can't really fix until the silcates run out which usually takes around 3-4 months. You just have to rub it off the plants every now an then preferably before a water change so you can suck it out. 

As I said with BGA you can use either Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) spot treatment or Potassium spot treatment, SeaChem sells bottles of Potassium ferts that you can use. You can use a turkey baster to squirt a small bit onto the problem areas daily and it should go away in a week or two IIRC.


----------



## Tree

darnit! I was hoping the diatoms would go away with the H202 as well. I took out the BGA with the H202 in my other tank at least thats a plus. =) thanks


----------



## Kyte

There are so many inspiring tank designs here. Wow, one day Ill try to manifest something just as grand as well. I guess I will show of my lil guys tank:










Im thinking about trying to coax some java moss to grow on the driftwood but for now I am pretty happy with it. It serves a purpose and my betta loves it!


----------



## Kiara1125

sofiaee said:


> Here's my divided 10 gallon! I'm pretty close to done with the fishless cycle so I'm getting excited! The plants seem to be doing well but I'd like to consider diy CO2. I also want a glass top though, anyone know how much space I should leave open in the back to vent out the CO2?
> 
> The plants have already grown in a lot more, the aponogeton keeps sending out plantlets, like 4 at a time each and then the plantlets send out 2 each atleast! The tank isn't looking great from the cyling process though.
> 
> There is aponogeton, onion, melon sword, and ludwiga repens. I may be getting a lily bulb soon maybe?


I wouldn't recommend getting into CO2. It's so complicated in the sense that you don't need it for a tank that bare. My tanks have plants EVERYWHERE yet there were never CO2 injections. I don't believe that you should get into CO2 even if you do get more plants.

Here are my heavily planted tanks that have never had CO2 introduced.


----------



## Kiara1125

Tree said:


> I am having more trouble with brown algae, diatoms. but I do see some BGA in there as well. =/


Best way to get rid of brown diatoms naturally is either otos or nerite snails.


----------



## tankman12

Kiara1125 said:


> I wouldn't recommend getting into CO2. It's so complicated in the sense that you don't need it for a tank that bare. My tanks have plants EVERYWHERE yet there were never CO2 injections. I don't believe that you should get into CO2 even if you do get more plants.
> 
> Here are my heavily planted tanks that have never had CO2 introduced.


Is the middle setup temporary?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deadflwr

Here is my planted Betta sorority. I have all java fern with one moss ball. The fry tanks on the side house baby bettas.


----------



## Kiara1125

tankman12 said:


> Is the middle setup temporary?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In terms of stocking, yes. They went from the 10g to the 20gHM and then got dispersed into different tanks. None of the setups are permanent for goldfish/angelfish unless if they are at least 40gB for the angels and 55g for the goldfish.

I got a picture of the 40gB today as well. The tetra/cory community.


----------



## Tree

my new 5 gallon planted tank where Gar now lives. =) the tank has a lot of growing to do. has two dwarf lilies, Anubius, narrow leaf amazon sword and Water Wisteria











And here is my 5 gallon split with my two Plakat boys, Anchovy, and Pike.











and my Spec 5 gallon tank with Sardine. I had to take out one of his larger snails, his tank was getting so messy. x_x


----------



## Kiara1125

Very lovely tanks, Tree! They look gorgeous!


----------



## Tuigirl

Wow, I especially like the first one with Gar!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Anyone ever invested in Marmo Balls? They seem so overpriced for a little ball of moss.


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> Anyone ever invested in Marmo Balls? They seem so overpriced for a little ball of moss.


They're actually a form of algae and they're so pricey because of how long they take to grow, literally years to grow these little suckers but they are great additions for shrimp tanks especially. They don't do much more water quality since they aren't fast growing but if that is all that is in the tank then it will help to a degree. They like lots of flow preferably or to be turned over frequently as they originally come from a river type system where they are constantly being knocked about.

I have two of my own, had them for a year and they're roughly a quarter size now, it's nice to look at but nothing I'd intentinally buy for 8 bucks a larger moss ball.

Also a note, PetCo and some other stores sell "Moss" balls which are different, they are Java Moss that is wrapped around a foam core and look very different than regular Marimo's.


----------



## tankman12

Petco usually has both, the marimo and the java moss ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yogosans14

Just bought this 3.5 gal for Lizzie 

Only got 2 java plants in their for now but I want to add a bunch more this week


----------



## MameJenny

lilnaugrim said:


> Also a note, PetCo and some other stores sell "Moss" balls which are different, they are Java Moss that is wrapped around a foam core and look very different than regular Marimo's.


I've seen these. If you can find a nice, bushy one, these aren't a bad way to get a good clump of java moss. I've had a few nice colonies of it growing for a while. I think they're a nice marimo alternative if you want something relatively faster-growing.


----------



## Tree

Kiara1125 said:


> Very lovely tanks, Tree! They look gorgeous!


thanks =)



Tuigirl said:


> Wow, I especially like the first one with Gar!


thank you! still working on that one. I took out the large white rocks and added another small plant and peacock moss.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Hhhmmm
Thanks for the info on the marimo balls. The petsmart guy told me they're great for water quality. Being as my tanks are already planted, I didn't think they'd do much more. I never believe the pet store folks 
Always try to do research on everything. Lol


----------



## aselvarial

*My boys tanks*

In the first pic is Lir's 2.5 gallon minibow. about 2/3's of his tank is a lush jungle, and the other 1/3 is his precious pirate ship. He LOVES that ship! When he's not sleeping under his plants, his sleeping on his ship. I've also got a handful of floaters in there for him, and a moss wall growing on one side, and a java fern wandering around there somewhere. I LOVE his tank!

Second pic is Loki's 10 gallon that he has all to his lonesome (not counting his snail friends). He has a moss wall growing on one side, as well as a veritable jungle, tons of floating plants, a coconut with moss roof, and a pyramid which his snails love. (it reminds me of the pyramids from Stargate so I had to have it!)

The third picture is the 20 gallon long. It's a work in progress. As i trim from the 10 and 2.5 gallons, they get planted into the 20 gallon. I had about 50 cuttings to start it with, but split among 3 sections, it just isn't a lot of plants! There is also a coconut with moss roof, a few java ferns, driftwood, and a few floating plants. When I get the lighting right, I hope it turns into the jungle the other two tanks are.

Oh, and I just love seeing everyone's tanks! I spent over an hour on here yesterday just looking at all the fun tanks! (and still got nowhere near the end!)


----------



## sparrow317

yogosans14 said:


> Just bought this 3.5 gal for Lizzie
> 
> Only got 2 java plants in their for now but I want to add a bunch more this week


The contrast of your gravel colors is very pretty! Did you buy the two colors separately and mix them or did it come like that?


----------



## sparrow317

aselvarial said:


> In the first pic is Lir's 2.5 gallon minibow. about 2/3's of his tank is a lush jungle, and the other 1/3 is his precious pirate ship. He LOVES that ship! When he's not sleeping under his plants, his sleeping on his ship. I've also got a handful of floaters in there for him, and a moss wall growing on one side, and a java fern wandering around there somewhere. I LOVE his tank!
> 
> Second pic is Loki's 10 gallon that he has all to his lonesome (not counting his snail friends). He has a moss wall growing on one side, as well as a veritable jungle, tons of floating plants, a coconut with moss roof, and a pyramid which his snails love. (it reminds me of the pyramids from Stargate so I had to have it!)
> 
> The third picture is the 20 gallon long. It's a work in progress. As i trim from the 10 and 2.5 gallons, they get planted into the 20 gallon. I had about 50 cuttings to start it with, but split among 3 sections, it just isn't a lot of plants! There is also a coconut with moss roof, a few java ferns, driftwood, and a few floating plants. When I get the lighting right, I hope it turns into the jungle the other two tanks are.
> 
> Oh, and I just love seeing everyone's tanks! I spent over an hour on here yesterday just looking at all the fun tanks! (and still got nowhere near the end!)


Those snails of yours are quite photogenic lol.

How did you grow a moss wall?


----------



## aselvarial

Lol my snails spend about 90% of the time they aren't cruising, stuck to the front. They ignore the other walls. 
The moss walls are still growing, but its just moss between 2 pieces of mesh. I've done a small carpet before for a snail tank, and the walls are taking a lot longer. I'm in no rush though. :-D


----------



## InStitches

finally planted! So happy.


----------



## Deadflwr

InStitches said:


> finally planted! So happy.
> 
> View attachment 418058


I really like it. Looks nice


----------



## Tuigirl

Stitches- that is very beautiful!


----------



## InStitches

thank you


----------



## Tuigirl

All right, this might be not be the most fanciest tank....
I decided to get some real plants- but only very "easy" ones because I only have some LED light.
Sadly my nice cover of duck weed was eaten by my baby apple snail in just one week!
But I planted some Java Moss on the ornament, and also got some around Lulu's plastic tunnel. Then yesterday I got an Anubias plant- I did some research and found out that you can also have it floating. So now it is replacing my floating plastic plants.










Any ideas if my plants will work out?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tuigirl, looks good! Lol I love how you say "sadly" most of us would be ecstatic that our duckweed has been eaten! haha. Looks good though and yeah your Anubias will be fine either floating or tied off to one of your ornaments!


----------



## sparrow317




----------



## Tony2632

Look at my 10g and almost most done project.


----------



## niQ

10g red cherry shrimps & nerite snails


----------



## Tuigirl

Sparrow, I like your antique tank!

Tony- nice natual looking 10g!

Niq- amazing.

Sigh- I wish I had patience for aquascaping....


----------



## Tree

wow Niq. that tank is beautiful! and those snails and shrimp are so spoiled. XD


----------



## niQ

Thx tuigirl & tree 
@ tuigirl- I think aquascaping builds patience.


----------



## Tree

you're welcome. =) That's for sure! I am still learning how to create the perfect scape for my boys. XD

I cannot believe how fast my tanks are growing! I did add a few more plants though.  

I bought a HUGE banana plant at my LFS (on the right side tank)









Bought some floaters for this tank:









and added the rest of the floaters in this tank as well. =)


----------



## niQ

@tree- Is there moss in that divider?
Im still working on a design for my 2g betta tank, I just have moss in it for now.


----------



## Tree

niQ said:


> @tree- Is there moss in that divider?
> Im still working on a design for my 2g betta tank, I just have moss in it for now.



yup, peacock moss and its growing like CRAZY! =D


----------



## niQ

24g community tank:
5 khuli loaches, 6 Danio erythromicron (emerald rasboras), 10 Boraras urophthalmoides (sparrow rasboras), red cherry shrimps, amano shrimps, assasin snails.


----------



## yogosans14

Rockys tank with ghost shrimp


----------



## Tree

I just wanna show you my before and after pics of my tanks. =) I love seeing before and after pics of fish but LOVE seeing tanks. XD


----------



## Tony2632

I can't wait to carpet my mountain scape. Gonna use like 5 different carpets with this tank .


----------



## Aqua Aurora

niQ, are you trying to grow your aqauscape into a 'dutch style'? it looks very simular to one, jut needs a little filling in ^^

Tony, you may want to use plastic/rubber plant dividers in the substrate to keep the carpet plants from mixing/growing into each other.. unless that's your intention (i don't mind the wild plant look myself).


Here's mine:
Xerxes' 7g cube (going to re-scape this weekend.. was going to this past Monday but something came up x.x (pardon the lettuce, its for the otos)




20g long Riparium (use to house Arti'oto' RIP) i'm thinking of turning it into a sorority with otos. Current residents are 3 otos, 12 cherry barbs (4m, 8f), and a rescued baby angelfish my husbnad named CarmelYumYum (Grand Duchesses of Finnly(my contribution)). Angel will be moved to a 55g soon along with the cherries barbs. Again pardon the lettuce.. oto noms.. 



3g bubble bowl and 2g cookie jar Going to be buisy this weekend, need to gut and clean plants of hair algae then rescape for my two newest bettas (currently in quarantine). Right now these picos house a few old (apparently not interested in breeding) cherry shrimp, and misc. snails. Will be rearrange moss jar to give more room/hide equipment, and move tall plants to the back in the bowl..



On same book shelf as the bowl and jar, a 0.5g vase, that will never house any fish or shrimp, just random pond snails.



My husband also has a 12g long mr.aqua tank on his desk but we're fighting some algae right now and i just kinda planted it willy-nilly-let-it-grow-and-do-its-own-thing, so its not presentable right now.


----------



## Tony2632

I noticed dutch style planted tanks go by patterns. Like light green, dark green, red, light green etc. More focus on plants and less on hardscape.


----------



## niQ

Its loosely dutch haha! Yea its been trimmed in half so its got alot of growing to do. But thx for noticing my attempt Aqua Aurora. I still have alot of work tho before getting it dutch style, I really love the look. Thx tony2632 for pointing out the color patterns that dutch style has, I will start paying more attention to it.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well time for another trim on my 29. I swear I trim this more than I feed my fish lol, but that's what happens when you keep Myrio Mattengrosense


My 20 isn't exactly scaped since I'm debating undividing it or at least a part of it. The middle compartment is loosely based off a Dutch style too actually. You can't see the Myrio Tuberculam in the back though since the filter keeps pushing it down but that's fine.


4 gallon rimless isn't looking how I want it at the moment, my Java Fern 'Windlov' haven't been very happy so I need to trim off the dead parts to make it happy again, until then it will look like this.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I just love your s repens lil!!! I want!!!!!!!!!!!  all your tanks are beautiful!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thanks Blu!! I actually got them from PetSmart in those little baggie things. I actually get a lot of good plants at that store, granted I know my store is decent compared to others so I do consider myself lucky. If you ever want me to pick you up any, just let me know! ;-) or if these grow fast maybe I can sell some too!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I've seen several people of plantedtank.net/forum with tanks they call "dutch-ish" that are loosely based on its principles, but have some tweaks to the definition of 'ditch' such as hardscape (wood or rock)though it doesn't dominate the tank. I appreciate the effort needed for those styles (initial scaping and maintenance), but I usually like a more wild/messy scape look for my tanks... speaking of, I might rescape my 7g today.. no wait I can't didn't heat the treated water last night.. hmmm well bowl re-scape it is.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh! Wow lil! Really!? At petsmart ? Haha that's great I'm actually going too Home Depot too pick up some play sand and petsmart is just next too it! So I'll go check it out first and ill pm you if I need some s repens haha! Thx so much for the offer!!


----------



## PiscesPlunder

This is Oni's little jungle that he shares with 2 zebra nerites. Excuse poor pick quality, I used my cell phone


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Switched over Chief's 3-gallon cube to NPT today. I kept the same aquascaping as pre-NPT - just a natural feel.









_(will post better pics later on)_

The picture doesn't really portray how heavily planted Chief's tank is. Contains: cabomba, anacharis, watersprite, water lettuce, java fern, marimo moss, sagittaria subulata, vallisneria, bacopa, wisteria, dwarf baby tears (on rock), and some variety of dwarf rotala.

Since planting and re-introducing the tank mates to the new environment, they're more active. Chief's frenemy (a ghost shrimp) previously hid out. Not anymore. He's all over the place-checking out all corners of the tank, bravely climbing over and around Chief. They're like Tom and Jerry, chasing each other.

With the additional plants picked up today, in lieu of the difficult-to-find MTS, also brought home a couple of assassin snails and a tiny, unidentified stowaway snail. (You can see it on the tank wall in front of the java fern. Which, on second inspection could possibly be an MTS?) Worst case, the assassins will hopefully limit any unexpected outbreaks.

Keeping my fingers crossed the tank thrives. When I add it all up, I've spent more on this 3-gallon tank than I did on my 20-gallon community tank--including the cost of the fish. (No bettas there, it houses angels, pot-bellied guppies and the like. It'll be switched to NPT once comfortable with maintaining Chief's tank.)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Trimmed the 29 today to sell of the plants tomorrow! :-D


My 4 gallon rimless Dwarf Puffer tank!


----------



## Islandgaliam

lilnaugrim said:


> Trimmed the 29 today to sell of the plants tomorrow! :-D
> 
> 
> My 4 gallon rimless Dwarf Puffer tank!


Oh wow! You have a Dwarf Puffer? How did I miss that? That's my next mission


----------



## lilnaugrim

Islandgaliam said:


> Oh wow! You have a Dwarf Puffer? How did I miss that? That's my next mission


Haha, I just got him today so no worries! You didn't miss him just yet ;-)


----------



## JohnyFishIsHungry

*Planted filtered 2.6 gallon jar tank*

Hi everyone! I am new around here. I want to share with you a pic of my betta tank. I got there some cryptocoryne lutea, reaaally little crypt wendtii braun(I hope it´ll grow), java moss and moss ball. The temperature is 23 degree celsius. What do you think about it? Can anyone tell me if my betta is a delta tail or any other kind? Thanks


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Islandgaliam said:


> Oh wow! You have a Dwarf Puffer? How did I miss that? That's my next mission





lilnaugrim said:


> Haha, I just got him today so no worries! You didn't miss him just yet ;-)



Love dwarf puffers! My husband's desk tank (connected to mine in an "L" shape so we both share view of the tank) has 2 dwarf puffers (and 4 otos), awesome little fish, great personality and fun to watch them hunt! They LOOOVE snails and live foods. These 2 get misc snails (pond, ramshorn, Malaysian trumpets) and live black worms (have tried frozen foods but they like the stuff that moves). What will you be feeding yours?


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha, I just got him today so no worries! You didn't miss him just yet ;-)





Oooh how many Dwarf Puffers can you put in a 5 gallon? just one? I would love one in the future in one of my 5 gallons. =)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Oooh how many Dwarf Puffers can you put in a 5 gallon? just one? I would love one in the future in one of my 5 gallons. =)


5g tank is perfect for 1 puffer. You need a *minimum *of 3 gallons per puffer (they're messy eaters so the more gallons the better), 6g miniumum for 2, 9g for 3, etc etc, heavily planted or with lots of decor for plenty of line of sight break up/hides is a MUST. Lack of good line of sight break up will lead to chasing/pecking/harassing to death when there are multiple puffers (if you have no lid it can lead to one jumping). Originally had 3 in a 12g long (4g per puffer), but the plants I got melted (were not properly insulated when shipped) so I went from heavily planted to barely anything left in 2 days and the dominant puffer harassed the [censor] out of the lesser one till it jumped. Added tall rocks and some hardier plants in interim...now its heavily planted again (with home grown plants that won't melt), has a lid, 2 puffers and 4 otos living peacefully.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> 5g tank is perfect for 1 puffer. You need a *minimum *of 3 gallons per puffer (they're messy eaters so the more gallons the better), 6g miniumum for 2, 9g for 3, etc etc, heavily planted or with lots of decor for plenty of line of sight break up/hides is a MUST. Lack of good line of sight break up will lead to chasing/pecking/harassing to death when there are multiple puffers (if you have no lid it can lead to one jumping). Originally had 3 in a 12g long (4g per puffer), but the plants I got melted (were not properly insulated when shipped) so I went from heavily planted to barely anything left in 2 days and the dominant puffer harassed the [censor] out of the lesser one till it jumped. Added tall rocks and some hardier plants in interim...now its heavily planted again (with home grown plants that won't melt), has a lid, 2 puffers and 4 otos living peacefully.



Oh sweet! I might think of one in the future. =) thanks for the info.


----------



## lilnaugrim

@Tree, preferably just one but in a larger tank like a 10 gallon (provided their personalities click, they are like Bettas with their personality) you could do two but they can do community tanks, again provided their personalities work. They are very shy at first but will warm up to you and the tank after.

@Aqua, yeah mine will pretty much get the same; bladder snails, MTS, live white worms/brine shrimp/black worms/grindals, frozen bloodworms/mysis shrimp/brine shrimp/daphnia if they'll eat it.


----------



## Tuigirl

@Johnyfish- I like that jar tank! Looks nice and natural with the plants. Just one question-do you have a heater? When I read the recommendations on this page, they say 27C degrees is perfect- so you are a bit low with 23.


----------



## JohnyFishIsHungry

Tuigirl said:


> @Johnyfish- I like that jar tank! Looks nice and natural with the plants. Just one question-do you have a heater? When I read the recommendations on this page, they say 27C degrees is perfect- so you are a bit low with 23.


@Tuigirl - thank you! so far he's been doing very good, he's very active. 27-28 is already a nice temperature for breeding, that wouldn't be necessary. 25 would be perfect though... I will keep an eye on him and in case of any behaviour changes or illness I will add a heater. Btw I read that a higher temperature can shorten his lifespan (due to faster metabolism in warmer water).


----------



## lilnaugrim

@Johny, technically yes but the average life span is only 2 years anyway. But that is more like keeping the temperature up around 30-31 (85-88), 27 (80) is the perfect temp for Bettas, lower than 24 (74) is where things start to get a little iffy because their metabolism slows down so they are not operating where they should be and that can lead to illness as well and not a happy life style. Also when operating at lower temperatures the keeper needs to keep in mind that the fish should not be eating every day but rather every other day and smaller portion sizes depending on what you start with because they won't need as much food to keep themselves healthy. So better to compromise and keep it around 78-80 unless for medicinal purposes otherwise.

Also on the topic, it's also fine to let the temperature change a little through the year, during the summer my tanks tend to stay on the cooler side around 70-75 depending on the tank. I keep that in consideration and feed my fish less, but during winter when I have my heaters in they will be up at the 80 degree mark which means more food more often.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Figures, when I stop worrying about the plants they grow like weeds. In the vertical tank, I was able to trim and plant trimmings. Waiting on BNs to arrive in the mail on Weds. Each tank will have 1 BN.


----------



## FishyFishy89

And the Angel Paradise is still growing excellently. I had an odd spell with my wisteria where it just lost it's leaves when I decided to leave a small amount floating. The floating mass did excellent. The planted spots just lost their leaves. So I took the floating mass and spilt it up to plant it. It's recovering nicely.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sorry for the oddly angled pictures. I'm gonna do water changes tomorrow and the water level is low enough that if I do a level picture, you'd get a huge ugly glare from the tank lights.


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Fishyfishy really nice angel tank!


----------



## FishyFishy89

SunnyCydUp said:


> Fishyfishy really nice angel tank!


Thanks! It's clearly my pride n joy


----------



## kman

Been while since I posted an updated shot:










17 gal tank. No bettas, sadly, as they'd clash with the other occupants. I wish male bettas were more social!

But we have an Electric Blue Ram, a Boesmani Rainboxfish, Golden White Cloud Tetras, Rummynose Tetras, Ottos, Amano shrimp, Nerite snails, and a Golden Mystery snail.

I just did some MAJOR trimming and replanting, so the background plants are all pretty short right now. They'll be taller within a few days, though! I've been debating carpeting the unplanted foreground areas with DHG Belem... haven't decided yet.


----------



## niQ

Beautiful tank kman, luv all the colors. Your blue ram is definately an eye catcher


----------



## Tuigirl

Wow, that is pretty!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

kman love the tank!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I thought rainbow fish should be in a group of 3 or more and in a 75 gallon or larger tank? That's the reason why I never got boesmani. I loved them but knew they'd likely need a larger tank.


----------



## owagner2501

Mr Fish - 5 Gal Aquarium with all live plants.









Mr. Chips - - 5 Gal Aquarium with all live plants.


----------



## anitsirk92

Today's project: completely redoing Charlie's tank

Before:








After:








Can't wait for it to grow more


----------



## tankman12

I cant tell for sure, but i think you buried those anubias. They should be tied to something or floating. They will most likely die when buried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anitsirk92

tankman12 said:


> I cant tell for sure, but i think you buried those anubias. They should be tied to something or floating. They will most likely die when buried.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It does look it in the picture but it's not burried. I have it tied to a little rock.


----------



## Tree

I changed Gar's set up a bit. The anubias plants could not be seen behind the large lily plant. XD right now the tank is disturbed but it should die down. and found out my cherry shrimp had babies and Gar had a blast chasing them around. I think he ate one so no food for him tonight. 0_0


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Good job Tree! Looks great. Had to take out Chief's ghost shrimp. It was using him as a ladder and pissing off poor Chief horribly.


----------



## Tree

SunnyCydUp said:


> Good job Tree! Looks great. Had to take out Chief's ghost shrimp. It was using him as a ladder and pissing off poor Chief horribly.




thanks =) 

Awwwww what mean shrimp. D= I added three of the baby shrimp in my girls tank. we will just have to see what she does to them. T^T


----------



## kittenfish

kittenfish said:


> My 20 gallon


About 1.5 months later:









Ignore the pile of wood in the corner, that's just for my pleco to chew on.

And here's my 5 gallon non-betta tank:









So much easier to plant than a 20 high.


----------



## chips2041

*Newly cycled 5 gallon*

Munchkins new tank. So far there is Java Fern, Water Sprite, Anachrius (densa) and Amazon Frogbit. The water sprite was 3 cuttings from the LFS and the cuttings sprouted 6 new plants and those are what are planted on the right. 
The Java Fern is tied to coconut husk covered pvc pipe.
The Anachrius is now to the back right of the Java Fern.
The light is a 10w daylight GE cfl (6500k - t12 equal) and until there is enough waste collected in the tank my munchkin will be using SeaChem Flourish since all of the plants draw most of their stuff from the water table.
Will probably be adding some driftwood and anubius as well soon.
All is set up for everything to grow so there is a lot of room for now, but I am sure 3 of the water sprites will have to be removed and it will still cover the whole right side.
Bubbles sleeps everywhere already. Travels the whole tank picking on the worms and little white bugs that came on the frogbit.
Everything is growing very fast, but the frogbit seems to be dying as fast as its growing. Any tips on that would be greatly appreciated. :-D


----------



## FishyFishy89

I forgot to post it here too!
I got new air stones and they're such an eye sore to me. So at 10:30pm I decided to rescape my tank in an attempt to hide them. Much better. Lol


----------



## Fishybitty

Oh my everyone's tank looks awesome.
I have a question(im thinking about setting up a planted tank) has anyone bought any plants from Petsmart lately? It looks like they upped the prices (idk if thats just online or what) 

example-Anacharis use to be $2.89 in store by me now it says $4.59 online

Thanks!


----------



## niQ

Beautiful tanks kittenfish, the growth in your 20g is amazing!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Fishybitty said:


> Oh my everyone's tank looks awesome.
> I have a question(im thinking about setting up a planted tank) has anyone bought any plants from Petsmart lately? It looks like they upped the prices (idk if thats just online or what)
> 
> example-Anacharis use to be $2.89 in store by me now it says $4.59 online
> 
> Thanks!


I've gotten ancharis, hornwort, a ruffled sword and I think wistera from Petsmart. All but the Ruffled Sword just melted away. The ancharis thrived for a while and then it just melted. The Ruffled Sword hasn't gotten very big at all. Despite being in a NPT. It gets no bigger than my smaller crypts.
All of my current plants(with the exception of java moss) was purchased from fellow fish keepers. The java moss was purchased from a LFS.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Finally rescaped Aster's tank
I was letting the wistera grow like a weed. Then I noted the ludwiga seems to be growing nicely. And then there was that ball of java moss from the 75 gal. Had to do something. Was looking pretty shabby. Now it looks decent. 
During the scaping I noted I was missing a baby bristlenose. Now it appears I only have 1. It must of been the one that tried to commit fish-icide when I was putting him in the tank.


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Finally rescaped Aster's tank
> I was letting the wistera grow like a weed. Then I noted the ludwiga seems to be growing nicely. And then there was that ball of java moss from the 75 gal. Had to do something. Was looking pretty shabby. Now it looks decent.
> During the scaping I noted I was missing a baby bristlenose. Now it appears I only have 1. It must of been the one that tried to commit fish-icide when I was putting him in the tank.


Hehe he was like. "MOM mow the lawn in my tank" XD


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> Hehe he was like. "MOM mow the lawn in my tank" XD


lol
yeah he was. It was literally a jungle in there. The danios like it though. haha
Plants have been doing much better since adding the danios. Which is odd, cause even with weekly dosing with Flourish. Plants still did bare min


----------



## Kiara1125

My fiancé's 55g progression over the years. The jungle vals grew and populated the entire tank with their runners. He only put 2 vals on the right side after they started kicking off. I hope you guys enjoy.

Sorry that the pictures from 2010 are blurry. THey got deleted from photobucket, so only the archives of the thumbnails got saved. I looked up the images on Google and it blew them up, so you'll have to excuse me for the crappy quality of the photos.

2010 (before driftwood):









2010 (after driftwood - tannins!):









2011 (when the vals were first bought):









2012:









2013:









2014 (when we got back home after being gone for 6 months without any water changes - still more tannins!):









2014 (after we've been home for 3 months):











I hope you guys enjoyed! Also, yes, due to the biological filtration along with the plants, none of our fish died. Yay for no problems!


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

well I don't have one yet but I want a planted


----------



## SunnyCydUp

everyone's planted tanks look great!! I look to y'all for inspiration, and thank you for posting your set-ups.

@Kiara1125, the evolution over 4 years is very cool, and demonstrates the success of the eco-system.

Upgraded Chief--moved him into the new 6g NPT and Henry into the 3g NPT (which goes to my office tomorrow). Chief's favorite thing in the 6g is the coconut mat; has become his new resting spot. Will add more wisteria (floating), and then possibly some cherry shrimp or ember tetras.


----------



## Tuigirl

Sunny- oh my god, that looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

^Thank you very much.


----------



## kittenfish

What tank is that? I like the dimensions.


----------



## SunnyCydUp

^it's Petco's Arc 6.25 - very similar to the Fluval Edge 6g. Dimensions are:

17.8w x10.6h x 9.5d (inches)


----------



## merrycat

Here's my tank! Sorry the picture isn't better. You can't see him, but my boy is hiding in a cave formed by the pieces of driftwood. It's his favorite hiding place 











And a little closer up:


----------



## SunnyCydUp

merrycat, your tank looks amazing!! Love it.


----------



## Tuigirl

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Tree

all of my tanks got IALs and rooibos tea bags in their tanks. =) now they all have a nice dark Tannins in their tanks Hehe


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Is your mesh divider siliconed onto the tank wall? or is that superglue?


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Is your mesh divider siliconed onto the tank wall? or is that superglue?




It's just hot glued to the tank. the Silicone was hard to put on smooth. Though the blue did not stick so well to the glass, but with it down in the dirt, it stays put nicely.


----------



## taquitos

Such beautiful tanks!!

I am so tempted to tear down my tanks and start all over again LOL

My split 10 gallon. The DHG is not looking so good. Not sure why. The ones in my 10 gal community are thriving though hmmm


----------



## BlueInkFish

Your tank is beautiful Taquito , I had the same problem with the DHG, hmm.


----------



## InStitches

(posted wrong place)


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Redid Chief's 6-gal NPT last nite ... wasn't completely satisfied with the original effort. 










Soil is now a mixture of 2 parts sand, 1 part organic garden soil, sprinkled with black mini gravel and aquatic river stones. No idea how the stemmed and rosette plants will fare; may have to introduce fertilizers. (the black basket contains some baby's tears I'm trying to salvage/regrow)

Chief's favorite new activity is "sliding" into his banana plant (bottom right corner). He gets a running start from the left side, and then slides/coasts into the banana - the plant acts as a brake to stop him. Takes him several attempts until he's happily positioned. Keeps him busy.


----------



## SabastiansMom

Nice!


----------



## SabastiansMom

Okay here's mine..almost done anyway...got a few foreground plants coming...Java fern, cryptocorne, anacharis, and dwarf sagittaria but after that I am done with plants. I think I've gone nuts with them either that or I'm OCD about my tanks lol!!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

^Looking good! I'm trying to find a larger aquarium to re-home the community (currently in a 20). What size is your tank? 55?


----------



## merrycat

SunnyCydUp said:


> Redid Chief's 6-gal NPT last nite ... wasn't completely satisfied with the original effort.


This looks awesome! What kinds of plants have you got in there? I'm especially curious what the tall bakcground plants with the large leaves on the right side and the dark stemmed ones on the left (behind the harlequin rasbora) are? 
They look gorgeous!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Thanks merrycat.

Those specific plants are - from left to right: ludwigia reopens, crypt lutea, and water wisteria. 

Back left corner: anacharis and cabomba cuttings. Back right corner is anacharis, bacopa, and cabomba cuttings.

Front: java fern on coconut mat, kyota, remains of a dwarf rotala, marimo moss ball, (adventitious) java fern leaf, and banana plant. 

Floating: water lettuce, and water sprite. 

In the black floating basket: regrowing baby's tears.

There's also an assassin snail in there, somewhere.


----------



## merrycat

That ludwigia is lovely! Does it need high light, or would it grow allright with medium light? I've never seen wisteria with solid leaves like that before. Is that the emersed form? It's different and very pretty!

I really like the look of your plant with its wide variety of different plants. Makes me want to go out and buy some more plants for my tank LOL!


----------



## FishyFishy89

What's the plant in the back, sort of in the middle. Broader leaves...


----------



## SunnyCydUp

merrycat said:


> That ludwigia is lovely! Does it need high light, or would it grow allright with medium light? I've never seen wisteria with solid leaves like that before. Is that the emersed form? It's different and very pretty!
> 
> I really like the look of your plant with its wide variety of different plants. Makes me want to go out and buy some more plants for my tank LOL!


Thanks so much! The ludwigia seems to do well in moderate light; also have it in the community tank which doesn't get a lot of light.

The plants have been the largest investment. Aside from the baby's tears and dwarf rotala melting, the rest have done great. Interestingly, those are the 2 picked up at the LFS in tanks specifically set up for plants. (All others came from big box pet stores.) Managed to salvage a cutting of the rotala, it's rooted and making a comeback. The baby's tears are struggling, but hanging in there. would like to get a couple of bunches established; enough for a small scattered ground cover. 



FishyFishy89 said:


> What's the plant in the back, sort of in the middle. Broader leaves...


Not sure which one you're referring to ... middle-ish are (left) crypt lutea, (right) water sprite/wisteria. (note: I've seen this tagged in stores/web as both sprite and wisteria. I've listed as sprite. perhaps someone can kindly confirm)


----------



## SabastiansMom

Yep it's a 55g sunny. Hubby bought it for me as an anniversary present. I love him sooooooooo much!


----------



## FishyFishy89

SunnyCydUp said:


> Thanks so much! The ludwigia seems to do well in moderate light; also have it in the community tank which doesn't get a lot of light.
> 
> The plants have been the largest investment. Aside from the baby's tears and dwarf rotala melting, the rest have done great. Interestingly, those are the 2 picked up at the LFS in tanks specifically set up for plants. (All others came from big box pet stores.) Managed to salvage a cutting of the rotala, it's rooted and making a comeback. The baby's tears are struggling, but hanging in there. would like to get a couple of bunches established; enough for a small scattered ground cover.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which one you're referring to ... middle-ish are (left) crypt lutea, (right) water sprite/wisteria. (note: I've seen this tagged in stores/web as both sprite and wisteria. I've listed as sprite. perhaps someone can kindly confirm)


Ah okay. You listed it as floating so I wasn't sure. It is wisteria. I was told that wisteria's leaves changes based on lighting.


----------



## MattsBettas

To the right of the crypts is water wisteria .

Edit- As FishyFishy _just_ said. Sorry for missing that!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Thanks guys. This variety is quite broad-leafed compared to others I've seen.

Just picked up a cup of java moss; will be adding some to Chief's cave and floating log. He's one spoiled fish!


----------



## SabastiansMom

Aren't they all? Mine is spoiled rotten. He has 10g of great cycled water all to himself...I just took the bunched sprite out and took some cuttings off of them to add to the 55g and he was actually out roaming around! Shhhh, but I just turned my head to look at his tank and he's out roaming again!! Ya!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

I keep saying I want to come back reincarnated as one of my pets, because they're all "livin' the life" haha. 

Peviously, never used live plants in my tanks. Discovering them has been fun. Wish my outdoor garden grew as vigorously as the tank! It's already in need of a trim.


----------



## MattsBettas

It's not actually the variety of the water sprite, it's the conditions it's in. Broad leafs aren't a bad thing or anything. I find that warmer water leads to less of that and a more typical spikey leaf.


----------



## SabastiansMom

Sorry I said sprite is what I took out of my tank and it wasn't it was baby tears that I took some cuttings from.


----------



## SunnyCydUp

MattsBettas said:


> It's not actually the variety of the water sprite, it's the conditions it's in. Broad leafs aren't a bad thing or anything. I find that warmer water leads to less of that and a more typical spikey leaf.


Well in that case, I imagine some shriveling is gonna occur. :shock: Tank is consistently 80 degrees.



SabastiansMom said:


> Sorry I said sprite is what I took out of my tank and it wasn't it was baby tears that I took some cuttings from.


Jealous!!! I've had rotten luck with this one bunch of baby's tears and really disappointed that it won't grow. When I can find it, I'd like try another bunch of it.


----------



## BettaMummy87

*My tanks. *

*Edit* will have to try later as the links are naffed :/ Sorry!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

the new home for the sisterhood/convent/nuns:










You can see one of the 4 girls checking out the floating moss ball.


----------



## hestersu

Here's my tank. Waiting for my betta guy to come in.


----------



## Rosalinds

SunnyCydUp said:


> the new home for the sisterhood/convent/nuns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see one of the 4 girls checking out the floating moss ball.


The light coming through the cave and all the shadows in the tank give it great atmosphere! Looks almost like a picture in a storybook.  Nice job!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

^Thank you very much!


----------



## alyssaconiggz

So question...I bought some mopani wood for my betta tank. I've been boiling them in water since 12pm today, so as of now it's about 4 1/2 hours. They're still leeching. The water has gotten lighter but I change it every hour. How long / many times do I need to continue this?


----------



## hestersu

Could take a few days. Wish it was faster for you. I need to start on a new piece myself.


----------



## alyssaconiggz

yikes. This is for my 10g at school. I'm a 1st grade teacher, so I'm doing it as a class pet/ unit of study to watch the baby betta grow and change. I've run aquariums for years and I know the proper care, I just don't want to introduce the wood and have it turn brown for the kiddies.


----------



## alyssaconiggz

hestersu said:


> Could take a few days. Wish it was faster for you. I need to start on a new piece myself.


They're the medium pieces (2 of them) from my elbow to mid palm in length. water's still a tea color. I'm going to try to soak for 5-6 hrs a day from today 10/4 to 10/9 (friday). You think that'll be enough time?


----------



## hestersu

alyssaconiggz said:


> They're the medium pieces (2 of them) from my elbow to mid palm in length. water's still a tea color. I'm going to try to soak for 5-6 hrs a day from today 10/4 to 10/9 (friday). You think that'll be enough time?


I got this from the planted tank website. 
I have done this method with 7 decent sized mopani.

Boil in a dutch over/large pot for 2 hours (adding water as the water line drops)

remove and place in a bucket with cold water for 2 hours

boil again for 2 hours

remove and place in a bucket with cold water for 2 hours

do this until the water when boiling is no longer dark tea, if I can see the bottom of the pot it's ready to go. Let it sit out over night and dry. Your water in the tank will get a bit tea colored, but just put it in a few days before a water change.

I'm going to use this method.


----------



## BlueLacee

I compleatly want to redo my tank. Get more plants, new decor, have actual planted plants instead of just floating. I have plans...


----------



## lukesadler

I got a new setup today I will post images tell me what you think his name is fantail.


----------



## lukesadler




----------



## lukesadler




----------



## lukesadler




----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow!!!! That tank is so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Tree

Yay! I am so happy on how my plants are looking in Sardine tank. =)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh wow! That's so awesome Tree!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Tree said:


> Yay! I am so happy on how my plants are looking in Sardine tank. =)


That looks great!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Tree: Where did you get the background? Sardine's home looks great!


----------



## Tony2632

My new Iwagumi layout, day 1. I only have 5 species of plants. 2 different dwarf hair grass, dwarf baby tears, Riccia tied to slate, and Fissidens fontanus moss. Tropica gave me some healthy plants, but they didn't give me enough moss. I'll grow out the moss and attach it later. I'm running ADA aquasoil, BuildMyLED, and pressurized CO2. I can't wait after 90 days.


----------



## Tree

Tony2632 said:


> My new Iwagumi layout, day 1. I only have 5 species of plants. 2 different dwarf hair grass, dwarf baby tears, Riccia tied to slate, and Fissidens fontanus moss. Tropica gave me some healthy plants, but they didn't give me enough moss. I'll grow out the moss and attach it later. I'm running ADA aquasoil, BuildMyLED, and pressurized CO2. I can't wait after 90 days.


looking awesome! =D



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Tree: Where did you get the background? Sardine's home looks great!


I bought it at petsmart where there is two sided laminate pictures. =)



SunnyCydUp said:


> That looks great!!


thanks =D



FishyFishy89 said:


> Oh wow! That's so awesome Tree!


thanks! 
I was having a hard time with BGA in that tank but I am winning the battle with it. there are still traces of it left but I am cleaning it off everyday and using h2o2. =P


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Tony: Spiffy; very spiffy ... and gorgeous. I am not creative so I envy you that!


----------



## Deadflwr

Tony2632 said:


> My new Iwagumi layout, day 1. I only have 5 species of plants. 2 different dwarf hair grass, dwarf baby tears, Riccia tied to slate, and Fissidens fontanus moss. Tropica gave me some healthy plants, but they didn't give me enough moss. I'll grow out the moss and attach it later. I'm running ADA aquasoil, BuildMyLED, and pressurized CO2. I can't wait after 90 days.


That is awesome! Would love to do something like that someday. Can't wait to see your 90 day picture.


----------



## BatCakes

It's been a long time since I've posted. Ziggy is out of the 5 gallon and into the 10, and after three months my plants are taking over!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hey batcakes! Good to see you around again! The tank looks amazing!


----------



## BatCakes

lilnaugrim said:


> Hey batcakes! Good to see you around again! The tank looks amazing!



Thank you! Posting on this forum again reminds me how far I've come as a fish keeper. Very exciting. And to think that two years ago this poor little guy was living in a 1.5 gal with no real plants!


----------



## lilnaugrim

BatCakes said:


> Thank you! Posting on this forum again reminds me how far I've come as a fish keeper. Very exciting. And to think that two years ago this poor little guy was living in a 1.5 gal with no real plants!


I hear ya! I'm proud of how far I've come in two years as well! It's amazing what an open mind and a forum can do for you and your hobby haha :-D


----------



## BatCakes

lilnaugrim said:


> I hear ya! I'm proud of how far I've come in two years as well! It's amazing what an open mind and a forum can do for you and your hobby haha :-D



....and your wallet. Haha


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Love the driftwood and wild long floater roots, batcakes.


----------



## Hydrofloria

this guy is thoroughly enjoying my 40 gallon weeping moss grow out tank, he's been in this tank for over a year now, so well trained, always willing to come pose for a picture


----------



## iadubber

BatCakes said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted. Ziggy is out of the 5 gallon and into the 10, and after three months my plants are taking over!


I love how full your tank looks!


----------



## gravitynip

My first planted tank!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Spiffy job on your first planted tank!


----------



## SabastiansMom

Awesome tanks peeps!! I am finally done with all the plants in the 10g and the 55g. The 4g only has silk plants and is my quarantine tank. Here is a final pic...


----------



## BettaMummy87

My 80l, aka Blue Tank. The plants are mostly in now. Just waiting on growth for most of them. And I need my floating plants to arrive! D: I need more plants :S


----------



## Boshia

This is how Blitz's tank looks now. I'm still waiting on corkscrew vals to finish the look.


----------



## juanitawolf

tlatch89 said:


>



what kind of tank is that?


----------



## lilnaugrim

juanitawolf said:


> what kind of tank is that?


It's a Tetra 3 gallon Cube ^_^ I have one too.


----------



## SabastiansMom

I thought Java fern was suppose to be attached to like driftwood or something similar?


----------



## lilnaugrim

SabastiansMom said:


> I thought Java fern was suppose to be attached to like driftwood or something similar?


It is on a small piece of driftwood, you can see it under the fern. The roots can be buried, you just can't bury the rhizome is all but it will practically grow on anything. Half of mine are floating too.


----------



## SabastiansMom

Oh ok then I did it right. Hehe


----------



## lilnaugrim

My 20 divided


And the 29


----------



## Islandgaliam

lilnaugrim said:


> My 20 divided
> 
> 
> And the 29



We need a "like" button for all these pics!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha thanks Island, if you view from the TFK side there is a like button! But I function from the BF side generally ^_^


----------



## Islandgaliam

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha thanks Island, if you view from the TFK side there is a like button! But I function from the BF side generally ^_^


I saw that....I'm on the BF side mostly too


----------



## FishyFishy89

Islandgaliam said:


> We need a "like" button for all these pics!


I'm surprised BF hasn't gotten like buttons yet. TFK is a sister forum and it got like buttons.


----------



## hgual22

Here is my first tank, a 5gal. Home of Atlas, the betta.








(Forgive the algae D: Its gone now)

And my 3gal, home of Sushi, the betta.








(Since the pic I have removed the betta hammock and added a red ludwiga to the tank)

And my 10gal, the tank I just finished cycling. Will be the home of 3 male guppies and a honey gourami within the next week!









I use normal gravel, and I dose flourish every week after water changes. My plants grow great!


----------



## Islandgaliam

hgual22 said:


> Here is my first tank, a 5gal. Home of Atlas, the betta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Forgive the algae D: Its gone now)
> 
> And my 3gal, home of Sushi, the betta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Since the pic I have removed the betta hammock and added a red ludwiga to the tank)
> 
> And my 10gal, the tank I just finished cycling. Will be the home of 3 male guppies and a honey gourami within the next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use normal gravel, and I dose flourish every week after water changes. My plants grow great!


Nice! Looks like betta heaven


----------



## SabastiansMom

Looks great island!


----------



## SabastiansMom

Looks fantastic hgual!


----------



## lukesadler




----------



## lukesadler




----------



## lukesadler




----------



## Kiara1125

Luke, what camera/phone are you using? Those pictures are amazing!! I love your boys and your setup. How long have they been going?


----------



## BlueInkFish

+1^

I love both your tanks Luke what kind of tank Brands a they?


----------



## appleandpebble

@ Luke, great tanks. water looks very clear !


----------



## lukesadler

Hi, the pics are taken with the phone HTC One M8 and the tanks are aqua one I believe just got them at local pet store  thanks have only had these tanks for a few weeks now


----------



## FishyFishy89

lukesadler said:


> Hi, the pics are taken with the phone HTC One M8 and the tanks are aqua one I believe just got them at local pet store  thanks have only had these tanks for a few weeks now


Thanks for selling me that phone! Lol!


----------



## Kiara1125

FishyFishy89 said:


> Thanks for selling me that phone! Lol!


Right?! Talk about want! Haha!

Those are amazing pictures, Luke!


----------



## hestersu

*Tai's tank after 3 weeks*

Tai's tank is filling in nicely after 3 weeks. The Jungle Val is starting to grow every where. I may snip out a couple of pieces and move them to the community tank. The micro swords are spreading now.


----------



## Tree

my NPTs so far:









I cut my lily plant too short and it died. =( so I replaced it with water westria. =)




























different angle:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Lily plant won't die if you trim leaves though it sometimes go into hybernation for a while. It's not dead unless the bulb goes soft/turns to mush, then it's lost.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Lily plant won't die if you trim leaves though it sometimes go into hybernation for a while. It's not dead unless the bulb goes soft/turns to mush, then it's lost.



it didn't have a bulb for that one lily I had in that tank. the Bulb started to rot so I pulled the plant/s and roots off of the bulb. It had a lot of shooters growing that I cut all down and left one little leaf that was just about to open up alone but it withered and died. do you think it will still grow back?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> it didn't have a bulb for that one lily I had in that tank. the Bulb started to rot so I pulled the plant/s and roots off of the bulb. It had a lot of shooters growing that I cut all down and left one little leaf that was just about to open up alone but it withered and died. do you think it will still grow back?


Hmm not sure, the bulb stores energy like an anubias rhizome, which is why the plant can grow more leaves no problem if they all go away. I've not kept detached lilies (no bulb) so I can't say. If you've not tossed it give it a few weeks.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Hmm not sure, the bulb stores energy like an anubias rhizome, which is why the plant can grow more leaves no problem if they all go away. I've not kept detached lilies (no bulb) so I can't say. If you've not tossed it give it a few weeks.



ok thanks for the tip. =) I will wait and see what happens. I'm not too worried though because I have three other lilies in another tank that I can split if needed.


----------



## lilnaugrim

It's been a while since I've posted my tanks here so they've gone through little changes, nothing drastic other than taking out all the Pygmy chainsword from my 4 gallon to plant in my 29 gallon...I didn't realize how much chain sword I had stuffed in my 4 gallon 
My 29 isn't where I want it to be, I'm debating taking out the slate and just making it all one level. Opinions?


Took this during the daytime, I apologize for the glare. 20 gallon long split for 3 betta's at the moment and the right most holds pair of ADF's and 6 juvie Sparkling Gouramis. Middle compartment is an array of odd fish, all of them lost their shoals so I didn't intend to buy them singly. 1 female Pencilfish, 1 female CPD, 1 male Gertudae Rainbowfish, 3 (1M:2F) Featherfin Killifish, 4 (3M:1F) guppies I bred.


.5 gallon I need to trim back


Sorry it's a little blurry, here's the 4 gallon after I took out the pygmy chain sword and left the Staurgyne Repens who have been growing amazingly!


----------



## Zhylis

Love all the plants! I rather like the bi-level look in the 29g, maybe make it more dramatic? I'd try pulling up the front half of the wall and using it to double the height of the back half. Build up the back and do a steep slope towards the front so there's a bit of visual movement?

Mine are all 1g nanos... for now at least! From newest to oldest:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ooo beautiful Zhylis! I love nano tanks! I'm hoping to do a little more dramatic planting with my 4 gallon as well but I haven't settled on plants yet haha.

The issue with my slate is that the bottom two pieces are sufficiently buried and I had added my substrate after that, then I decided I wanted the wall to be higher because it wasn't dramatic enough but the slate that I put on top was sitting on sand so it kept rolling everywhere >.< I finally got it to stay and haven't touched it since lol that was like....back in March. I'm afraid if I move the top slates, the sand will get underneath and make the slate fall off and squish my little fishes! I should have glued it. I could break up more slate, I would have to glue it though to increase the height of the substrate there in the back. It would be easier for my Sword and Crinum Natans to root too.

I need to figure out what my next aquascape will be too.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Love the arching driftwood in the first 1g nano photo.


----------



## Zhylis

Thanks, lil and AquaA! 

Getting that piece in place without squashing an innocent bystander was... interesting!

Lil, for dramatic elevation changes, I cheat. Cut styrofoam to mimic the shape you want, and then pile on 2-3 inches of substrate on top. Otherwise, you end up using a lot of substrate and things get very very heavy. I use smaller slate pieces slightly off vertical in order to brace/dam the substrate in place so you don't get the "rolling down the mountain" problem.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, the bottom two pieces of slate are actually really long so they stretch to the edge of the tank so I didn't have to use so much substrate ^_^ Ug, I'd have to take everything out on that side to do that though lol, I'm too lazy! haha. Maybe one day I'll change that part, I'm still unsure, it's a possibility though so thanks!


----------



## hoofbeats

Everyone's tanks are awesome! I only recently got into planted tanks, largely due to OFL's very informative NPT sticky on here, but thought I'd join the fun and share some photos of my two 5.5-gal tanks.

Tank number 1, home of Mal the betta:









Tank number 2 with betta Jayne:









And just for fun, one more of Jayne taking time to smell the roses (or staurogyne repens, as the case may be :lol: )


----------



## ellekay

I saw a terrace thing at Petco the other day, and almost got it. I think the multi level is awesome and more natural looking. 

I'm very patiently waiting for plants to grow in so I can post a picture of my tank here too


----------



## Polkadot

@hoofbeats - Very nice tanks!


----------



## ellekay

@Hoofbeats - Love Firefly! Nice tanks too!

Finally got my plant order in and got an initial set up done last night. I'm liking it and can't wait for the plants to grow in! Want to get some rocks to put in along with the lovely Cholla that Russellthe****zu sent me  All in due time I guess. The girls have more places to hide - now I'm going to have to actually look for them


----------



## ellekay

Moved some things around (mostly to fit the new light hood) and added the awesome plants I got today! Loving the setup, and so are the girls!


----------



## Polkadot

@ellekay - Oh THAT is very nice!


----------



## lilnaugrim

1.5 Tetra Cube tank that I replaced the light for a SolarFlare 6,700K LED light. Pogostomen Erectus isn't very happy but the tops are growing out at least. Recently moved from a .5 gallon and upgraded to allow more room for plants to grow.
P. Erectus front left, Staurgyne Repens back left, dwarf hairgrass right.


----------



## ellekay

Polkadot said:


> @ellekay - Oh THAT is very nice!


Thanks! Now just waiting for it to grow in a bit.


----------



## hoofbeats

ellekay - Looks great with the new plants added! Nice to see somebody else who knows Firefly, too


----------



## ellekay

Are you kidding? My husband made me sit down and watch the ENTIRE series in one day with him. I bought him Serenity for his birthday the next year. He has his bi-annual Firefly marathon coming up soon I expect  I love Zoe and Wash...and was very mad at the end of Serenity. Love Nathan Fillion, in everything though  One of our Platys is named after Kaylee  

And thanks! I might have a slight addiction to planted tanks now...


----------



## ellekay

@lil, if you were to trim the dwarf hairgrass, would it still survive? I'd love a plant that looks more like actual grass, but doesn't get super tall for my foreground. 

I may eventually need to know where you got the light. I have a Tetra 1.5 cube as well, but it has silk plants in it right now.


----------



## sanjiandfriends

Hey Guys. I've got a Dumbo Betta. His name is Sanji. He is in a Fluval Spec V. Substrate is a mix of Flourite Black and Dark. Just some red crypts, anubias, java fern and dwarf sagg. This is just the most appealing layout I've come up with for this tank. Amazing to watch while high, and it's on my night stand. So I can fall asleep and wake up to this beautiful sight.


----------



## hoofbeats

ellekay said:


> Are you kidding? My husband made me sit down and watch the ENTIRE series in one day with him. I bought him Serenity for his birthday the next year. He has his bi-annual Firefly marathon coming up soon I expect  I love Zoe and Wash...and was very mad at the end of Serenity. Love Nathan Fillion, in everything though  One of our Platys is named after Kaylee
> 
> And thanks! I might have a slight addiction to planted tanks now...


Well, of course ya have to marathon it once in awhile, lol. I went and saw Serenity on a whim years ago (not knowing there was a series before it) and got hooked. Nathan Fillion is great. My fiance and I like to watch Castle these days - not quite the same, but we get a good chuckle when they sneak in a Firefly reference now and then.

And yes, the addiction is real, haha. I started with a single 5.5 gallon planted tank, and then it was 2, and then 3....even my last 2 remaining non-planted tanks have taken on some water lettuce (thanks to lilnaugrim for that!)...it has merrily sprawled all over creation in every tank I have now, lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim

ellekay said:


> @lil, if you were to trim the dwarf hairgrass, would it still survive? I'd love a plant that looks more like actual grass, but doesn't get super tall for my foreground.
> 
> I may eventually need to know where you got the light. I have a Tetra 1.5 cube as well, but it has silk plants in it right now.


Yes, it would survive. Those particular blades that you cut won't grow any more but the plant itself will keep growing and it will grow bushier with trimmings. It's a very slow growing plant even with soil based tanks. I highly urge you to get lots of root tabs or have a soil based tank if you want dwarf hairgrass, that and lots of patience. It does well in medium-high lighting, it won't do anything in low lights.

The light comes from here: http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Sol...qid=1418171476&sr=8-3&keywords=solarflare+LED
The only thing I don't like is that it doesn't have an "on/off" switch but it's on a timer so it's fine for me 



hoofbeats said:


> And yes, the addiction is real, haha. I started with a single 5.5 gallon planted tank, and then it was 2, and then 3....even my last 2 remaining non-planted tanks have taken on some water lettuce (thanks to lilnaugrim for that!)...it has merrily sprawled all over creation in every tank I have now, lol.


hehe, happy to feed the addiction any time ;-) :rofl:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

6.1g bow front and 7.1g cube 


3g bubble bowl, >0.5g vase, and 2g cookie jar


>0.9g cube


55g Riparium



I also have a 20g long but its just an anubias qt right now not really 'planted'


----------



## Nautilus splendens

*New tank, New fish!*

Well I've been working on setting up a true NPT for about two weeks now, and just yesterday found the perfect fish for it!
After recently tearing down a saltwater oyster reef tank and giving away my three fish, this 10 gallon is now home to Gemini, a wild-type king betta. 
The little fellow got his galactic name because my other betta is named Nebula, and just last night/this morning I watched the geminid meteor shower with some friends (and it was AMAZING considering what horrid light pollution we get around Houston). 

So, without further adieu, here's Gemini exploring his tank after I transitioned him.
He definitely has the characteristic king old man/puppy dog face
As for plants, I've got a previously melted and regrowing crypt, an anubias, and I forgot what those tall spriggy plants are called..


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Got news for you, king bettas are not "wild type" they are part of the betta splendid family and far from wild as they are specifically bred by humans for maaaaaannnnyy (human) generations (easily thousands of betta generations) to achieve what you have. The Splendid family also includes but not limited to: cronwtail, veiltail, plakat, rose tail, feather tail, elephant ear aka dumbo aka big ear, hm delta, super delta, double tail, kind and giant betta.... I'm sure I'm missing a few
But that's a nicely set up tank, plenty of places to explore. Hope you did the nylon test on the hard scape (wood/rock) in there to make sure it won't shred fins.
I see what looks like an amazon sword in the back left? that's going to need moved directly under the light, its too shaded from the photo I see of it. Its a medium light plant. Do you have proper plant growing bulbs of the generic florescent that come with a 10g hood?


----------



## Nautilus splendens

Hah, oh don't worry, I'm well aware that he is not a wild betta. I was merely describing his coloration that's often called "wild-type": a dark blue or green with a hint of iridescence and red coloration on the fins that is very common with king bettas sold at Petco. It's kinda sad because they often look very dark and bland next to their flashier VT/CT/Det/DT whathaveyou varieties in their cups, but once you get them in some clean, fresh water they really look wonderful. This coloration is known as "wild-type" because a wild-type phenotype is the one that most often naturally occurs in wild specimens. It is thought that this wild coloration was reintroduced to captive bred _B. splendens_ by incorporating genes from _B. imbellis_. 

But of course! I've studied this site for quite some time before putting this tank together haha. 

If you're referring to the plant in the back right, no worries; it's hard to tell in the first picture but that plant was sold to me as a narrow-leaved anubias and its rhizome/roots are located behind the rock as you can see in the second picture of Gemini hiding in them. I think the placement of it will be beneficial to the plant as anubias requires low light. 

The hood is homemade with a fixture that is actually a 10,000K actinic bulb used for reef tanks, as that is what this 10g used to be. I know 6,500K is the best for optimum plant growth, but it seems to be working well enough for the plants I have currently.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Ah k I did not know of that coloration name, that's cool! I see that's the anubais in the second photo, looked like a huge leafed plant in the first.


----------



## lukesadler

Hi I have just taken some pics of my new trio tank  The one of the left is Sparky, Middle is Fantail and Right is Sonic


----------



## PooterFish

I just redid my 2.5g planted tank. I got a new(to me) tiny HOB filter called the Azoo Palm Filter or Mignon 60. Anybody else running that filter? I love it so far and so does Bowie  and might I add how stunning all of your Betta tanks are! I wish I could have more tanks lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks beautiful Pooter! And yes, I run three of the Palms/Mignon, I have a Fluval one too which is slightly bigger than those ones but I love them all for my smaller tanks ^_^ And looks like our fish share a name! Bowie is a real cutie ;-)


----------



## PooterFish

Tyvm lilnaugrim! I'll definitely be using these little filters from now on  I named him Bowie because he has multiple colors, I aaa a rainbow when I was leaving the store I got him from and he looks like he gas blue eye liner which made me think if David Bowie haha


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha yup! My boy was named as such because of his "hair" as my mother calls it, he's a CT so it sticks everywhere but it reminded me of Jareth and so I gave her the choice of the two and she picked Bowie ^_^ She's a big fan too.

Meh, just to keep this thread on topic, here's a pic of my 4 gallon, the Staurgyne Repens will go to another tank once the microsword starts to actually grow in and I'll have a lovely grass tank!


1.5 gallon, sorry the colors are wonky


And just to slip it in there, here's a picture of Bowie ;-) his dorsal just flips any which way it wants to when he flares, usually it goes one way or the other, not both like his does lol He's actually purple in real life as well, the lighting just makes him seem blue. He's not my favorite coloration but mom picked him out:


----------



## BatCakes

Just an update on Ziggy's tank from mid-December. Plants all got a trim, and I did a deep cleaning, haha. I'm not on here much, but I update my tank on tumblr if anyone else is active there! I'm at dormroombetta.tumblr.com C:

10g, heated and filtered tank with my little guy, an Amano Shrimp or two, and a pile of messy snails.


----------



## Polkadot

@batcakes - very nice!


----------



## tlatch89




----------



## Kvnsu

My tank


----------



## taquitos

My first walstad! Couldn't find any floating plants so we'll leave it at this for now.


----------



## shooter

All set up and just waiting for Bruce to arrive from Thailand in a few days!

2.8 gallon fluval spec









The mod I did to reduce the flow strength:









And the surface skimmer to reduce bio-film and also discourage Bruce from resting against the intake grate:


And last but not least - Bruce...


----------



## Canis

That fish is gorgeous .-.


----------



## Silverfang

One very dark looking, but not really in person, 2.5 gal. I never knew a crypt could attach itself to an ornament and root on that.... Thriving plants. I did have to alter the photo period considering the break out of algae the snails couldn't cope with.

Best shot I've gotten of the whole tank. It really isn't that cloudy, that was shortly after a small siphoning. (oh the debris that ornament can collect)


----------



## Tree

my tanks so far. I had to redo my spec 5 gallon though, blue green algae took over. T^T


----------



## myexplodingcat

Here's my 10g at the moment. I'm going to buy some crypts soon to fill in the mostly-bare front, and some more water wisteria for behind and around the driftwood.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ugg, that is a BEAUTIFUL piece of driftwood!! Lookin fantastic!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Thanks!


----------



## kman

Some sad news to report: My Betta, Smaug, passed away last weekend. He had been lethargic for a while, and not eating more than 1 pellet per day (instead of his usual 3), but no specific symptoms, and water quality, etc. was fine. Not sure what happened, but he will be missed.

The manzanita "tree" that I used to have is completely gone, except for part of the "trunk". Those hungry Nerites really ground that sucker down! I'm on the hunt for a replacement, but I suspect it will take a while... finding something this small that still has good structure is really tough. I may try spider wood next, if I can find something shapely yet small.

I did go and buy a new Betta (and thoroughly cleaned the tank), who seems to be settling in nicely. His name is Wrigley, and is the first non-Crowntail that I've had. His colors were gorgeous, though, so I just couldn't resist. 

Otherwise, things seem fine and the tank seems to be running itself nicely.


----------



## Sylverlilly

My tank is a work in progress


----------



## Nova betta

it looks good!


----------



## Sylverlilly

Thanks  just bought some aquatic wood it was labelled at petco today and made his bed. When I came to check on him tonight he was sound asleep in it. Awwww


----------



## FishyFishy89

Finally did something to Reuben's tank. Much better


----------



## Abhinand

Here is my 11 gallon tank with jones, a male betta. I really want to buy or make a cave but dont know how to


----------



## Sylverlilly

That's a really cute tank! I like the house theme I havent seen that before


----------



## summersea

It has been a while since I've posted on here but I just set up a new 10g tank so - I'm back! lol

The new tank is a soil based NPT. I've got Mopani wood as the centerpiece (boiled it for 6 hours to release tannins and then let it dry out before placing it in the tank). I'm running a filter that had already cycled and includes purigen - I've had a lot of luck using Purigen on planted tanks with driftwood to help keep the water from getting too dark. I've also dosed excel to get the plants growing faster as the tank sits near a window and I don't want algae taking over before the plants have a chance to get established.

Plants include:
6 stems cabomba (at least I think it is cabomba - its a trimming from a member I got a year ago and pretty sure that's what it was lol)
6 stems rotala
1 anubias
2 java ferns
3 stems ludwigia
1 crypt wendtii red
1 stem scarlett temple 
1 stem giant hygro
2 stems...of something that I can't remember
A bunch of floating frogbit

Here is hoping the tank cycles quickly as I have my eye on a boy at petco I saw last weekend....I am a betta addict and I freely admit it lol


----------



## kman

Summersea, since you're doing a fishless cycle, are you adding ammonia to get the cycle started?


----------



## summersea

I am adding fish food to the tank...I figure between that and the ammonia leached from the organic soil, I should be set. Hopefully. Usually I set up a tank and let it sit for 4-6 weeks, checking ammonia levels (with just soil I get anywhere from 1ppm to 2ppms from the initial leaching). Once the ammonia is gone, all of my tanks have been so heavily planted that it goes through the "silent cycle". I never see nitrites or nitrates (or at least very few nitrates). Yay for plants! ;-) 

I'm hoping the process is sped up this time using the fish food, excel, and filter from a previous tank. I really want that boy lol


----------



## kman

summersea said:


> I am adding fish food to the tank...I figure between that and the ammonia leached from the organic soil, I should be set. Hopefully. Usually I set up a tank and let it sit for 4-6 weeks, checking ammonia levels (with just soil I get anywhere from 1ppm to 2ppms from the initial leaching). Once the ammonia is gone, all of my tanks have been so heavily planted that it goes through the "silent cycle". I never see nitrites or nitrates (or at least very few nitrates). Yay for plants! ;-)
> 
> I'm hoping the process is sped up this time using the fish food, excel, and filter from a previous tank. I really want that boy lol


Ah, yes, I missed that it's a dirted tank. Plenty of ammonia sources in soil, usually. Should be good... good luck!


----------



## stetez

awsome tank


----------



## summersea

kman said:


> Ah, yes, I missed that it's a dirted tank. Plenty of ammonia sources in soil, usually. Should be good... good luck!


It's all good!! Though I checked my ammonia levels for the first time tonight since I set up the tank two days ago...it is showing the ammonia at 0ppm :shock: I was hoping that since the filter had been used in another tank for the past 4 weeks (and was showing as cycled in that tank) that the cycle would happen faster but am surprised it is already showing no ammonia! My tap water also has anywhere from 1-2ppm so i expected there to be some ammonia. It makes me suspicious lol


Stetez - Thanks! I was trying hard to make it visually appearing and less of a tossed together jungle like my other planted tanks have ended up lol


----------



## myexplodingcat

summersea said:


> It's all good!! Though I checked my ammonia levels for the first time tonight since I set up the tank two days ago...it is showing the ammonia at 0ppm :shock: I was hoping that since the filter had been used in another tank for the past 4 weeks (and was showing as cycled in that tank) that the cycle would happen faster but am surprised it is already showing no ammonia! My tap water also has anywhere from 1-2ppm so i expected there to be some ammonia. It makes me suspicious lol
> 
> 
> Stetez - Thanks! I was trying hard to make it visually appearing and less of a tossed together jungle like my other planted tanks have ended up lol


Go get your betta!! Plants are super super good at cleaning up ammonia. If it's saying there's no ammonia, it's because you have enough plants to keep the tank clean. One betta will not tip the scale. He will be much healthier in your tank than in his cup--so if he's the one you want, snap him up!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Update, since I've added things!

All those cryptocorynes are from one PetSmart package I bought a couple weeks ago. You know, the kind where they come in the funny-smelling jelly stuff? Anyway, $9 worth of plants has just about covered the fore and mid ground of my 10g.

They are tropica wendtii crypts. They sprout new little leaves like mad and don't get too big for my tank. I love them! Definitely worth the money.

I'm going to go back to PetSmart sometime soon and see if I can find myself some Seachem Iron and Potassium, and some staurogyne repens to kind of fill in the carpet with a little variety. It'll set off the bronzey color of the crypts nicely, I think. I'd also still like to find some plant to grow behind and over the driftwood... I thought the wisteria would be it, but I tried putting it back there today and realized I like it better where it is.

I'd awfully like to throw some myrio back there, but all I have of that is the two little sprigs in front (I just divided the slow-growing little stem today... hopefully it'll establish and double its growth rate because it's two plants now). Maybe I'll find someone on here to buy from once the weather warms up. Or maybe it'll take off once I get the new ferts. Everyone else seems to be able to grow the stuff like crazy. It *is* a rescue stem, though--it started out as the only surviving myrio sprig from a plant package I ordered from someone on another forum (who didn't package the plants very well AT ALL). The fact that it's alive at all is crazy.

The corner just doesn't get a lot of light. Maybe I should put some of my cabomba/limno/whatever plant back there next trim. It's a real weed and doubles every few weeks. Really pretty stuff, too.


----------



## summersea

myexplodingcat said:


> Go get your betta!! Plants are super super good at cleaning up ammonia. If it's saying there's no ammonia, it's because you have enough plants to keep the tank clean. One betta will not tip the scale. He will be much healthier in your tank than in his cup--so if he's the one you want, snap him up!


In the end that is exactly what I did...braved a snow storm that ended up setting down 5" of snow (which is a lot for Kentucky) to get him lol

Here is the 10g updated...so it's been almost 3 weeks since I set it up. As you can see in the pic I have a nerite snail in there with O'Neal, plus ramshorn snails and 7 red cherry shrimp. O'Neal spent the first 24 hours attempting to catch my shrimp but my shrimp came from my 29g community tank and were used to avoiding predators so all are still accounted for. I moved the java fern to the front right corner and both some java moss to put on rocks around the tank near the driftwood to help provide some hiding spots for the shrimp. So far so good! O'Neal is a bit standoffish and isn't wanting to eat (I've had him 2 weeks and have yet to get him trained to eat when I come over...ugh...even tried daphnia...) but hopefully that will change with time.


----------



## Kvnsu

3 Gallon tank!


----------



## Crossroads

This is the only planted tank I have worth showing right now. My others are overgrown messes.








Fullsize here
My 20 gallon long south american community


----------



## lilnaugrim

Great looking tank Kvnsu! I used to have the same one; Eclipse 3, it always gave me troubles though and I did the same thing as you half the time; took the rim off lol Still was always a problem tank for me unfortunately. I got it second-hand though, that's probably half the issue.

------------------------------------------------------------------
Update on my own tanks here.
4 Gallon Rimless


1.5 Gallon


20 gallon long divided


29 Gallon


----------



## Slowebot

I have a Fluval Edge 6 gallon with my betta Floyd and his apple snail friend Sharon. These photos were all taken right after water changes. The tank was planted really recently too so I'm waiting for bacteria levels to even out and clear the waters more. Otherwise I love my tank and its inhabitants are very happy and lively creatures.









Floyd is being a typical Betta and zooming out of the picture









And here is Sharon


----------



## chelley

3 gallon tank


----------



## shooter

I just finished setting up my new Fluval Spec III (on the left). Now I have side-by-side matching tanks and just waiting for Crush to get here from Thailand! All of the new plants came from our very own Umar's Plant Store from the marketplace. They came in beautiful condition!


----------



## BettaBoy51

what type of tanks are those?


----------



## shooter

BettaBoy51 said:


> what type of tanks are those?


They are Fluval Spec III's with upgraded lights. The lights are Arachaea Compact Pro LED plant lights.


----------



## kman

Those are some really nice setups, Shooter! I love the Spec series. Great tanks!


----------



## kittenfish

My camera decided to make everything really yellow but it does not look that way irl. This tank went through a big rough patch - pretty much all the stems died and everything else stopped growing. I broke the whole thing down, added a soil layer, replanted, and got a new light (probably the most important part, but the soil layer makes planting a whole lot easier, at least). It's been recovering well in the last month and a half.


----------



## kman

Here's a terrible shot of my Spec with it's tweaked layout and current inhabitant, Wrigley.


----------



## frospike38

Here's my planted tank, still going to add a few more plants in about a week


----------



## DaytonBetta

Here's my recently planted 55g:


And my 29g which has been running a little more than a year:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Did some trimming tonight
I think I'ma get a new 5.5 gal. I accidentally used the scrubby side of the sponge and scratched my hex tank O.O


----------



## Crossroads

Are those all MTS in that hex tank?? Holy snails batman if it is.


----------



## Danno

Just got some complete fertilizer delivered, hopefully everything will fill out nicely.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Crossroads said:


> Are those all MTS in that hex tank?? Holy snails batman if it is.


Haha
Yup. They all come out at night. This was just before lights out. They're having fun with the algae population.


----------



## Kaxen

This is my first soil tank. Also the Finnex Planted+ is amazing.

I was worried it wouldn't be full enough of plants to rest on by the time I got my betta from the transhipper, but snowstorms on their end and now the plants are escaping the tank. ((planning to cut glass for the lid, but it's just saran wrap right now))

And now I'm worried there might not be enough space for a betta to swim around!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Well, both betta tanks got upgraded to Fluval Specs. Reuben had dropsy. He improved at 1st and now he's just stuck being bloated, unhappy and suffering. I did the kindest thing I could do and put him out of his misery. 

Well, in light of that horrible news. My husband willingly encouraged me to drop $20 on a new betta and a new Fluval tank! *gasp!*


----------



## summersea

I just won my first betta on aquabid!! I'm so excited! I've already set up her new home. It's a 5g hex tank with customized biomedia. It is a soil based tank capped with black sand.

Flora:
- limnophilia
- microsword
- dwarf baby tears
- alternathera reinicki
- Crypt wendtii
- Staurogyne reprens
- Hygrophila corymbosa
- Anubias nana petite
- And my first every attempt at a java moss tree on driftwood. The java moss is looking a bit rough from shipment so hopefully it will perk up soon

**The tank is still a bit cloudy from a bacterial bloom but it is starting to clear up. Using seachem stability to jump start my cycle. Fingers crossed it is ready in time for my little girl's arrival!









Fauna - here is the little girl who will call this home when she gets here at the end of the month!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Very nice planting. My hex always gave me issues in planting it. I stucked at scaping it :/


----------



## summersea

Thanks fishy fishy! This tank has given me fits. My first real attempt at keeping "harder" plants and actually scaping it instead of just making a jungle lol. Will be interesting to see how it does!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Nice. I love the tank scape and the fish! I wish I had yor planting skills!


----------



## summersea

Thanks Blu!! It has taken me forever to make a tank looked "scaped". This is my 8th dirted and planted tank. Each time it gets a bit better. My first couple tries just look like crazy jungles hehehe


----------



## FishyFishy89

Crazy jungles are good! Love crazy jungles.


----------



## summersea

Here is my 29g jungle for my community tank at school that was one of my first dirted tanks i set up last year...

And the second is my last tank I set up, a 10g betta and shrimp haven. Lots of progress made in terms of scaping in the last year but still trying to get better.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Nicccce! Im in love with your planted tanks!


----------



## Korie

newly planted  50% live plants and 50% fake just waiting on them to grow in before pulling the fakes


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! I like!


----------



## shooter

Three weeks of plant growth. The tank on the left is just three weeks old, and the tank on the right is a couple of months old.

Three weeks ago:









Tonight:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Me likey!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

shooter said:


> Tonight:


Wow the saturation/vibrancy on the mustard boy  did you photo manipulate/enhance?


----------



## shooter

Aqua Aurora said:


> Wow the saturation/vibrancy on the mustard boy  did you photo manipulate/enhance?


I didn't, it's just an unretouched iphone 6 Plus photo, but he ISN'T that dark/saturated in person.


----------



## kman

summersea said:


> Thanks Blu!! It has taken me forever to make a tank looked "scaped". This is my 8th dirted and planted tank. Each time it gets a bit better. My first couple tries just look like crazy jungles hehehe


The key is to call it "Dutch-style" LOL


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha. I love Dutch style tanks


----------



## lilnaugrim

kman said:


> The key is to call it "Dutch-style" LOL


Technically speaking, Dutch uses ONLY plants and bunches them together in one spot. Dutch-style does not consist of any hard-scape whatsoever (driftwood, stones, rocks, ledges, hides, etc.) Her older ones would actually be considered more on the Jungle-style side versus Dutch. But, technicalities lol


----------



## summersea

Hehehe I like dutch style tanks but love my driftwood and jungle style tanks too. It's all about what you want and how much maintenance you want to actually do. My jungle style just needs the occasional trim while my more scaped tanks need more frequent trims. Gonna be setting up another tank this weekend in my classroom - hopefully for a koi male if I can manage to win one I like on aquabid lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Technically speaking, Dutch uses ONLY plants and bunches them together in one spot. Dutch-style does not consist of any hard-scape whatsoever (driftwood, stones, rocks, ledges, hides, etc.) Her older ones would actually be considered more on the Jungle-style side versus Dutch. But, technicalities lol




Correct. If you Google or YouTube it up... You'll be blind. It's that beautiful.


----------



## kman

lilnaugrim said:


> Technically speaking, Dutch uses ONLY plants and bunches them together in one spot. Dutch-style does not consist of any hard-scape whatsoever (driftwood, stones, rocks, ledges, hides, etc.) Her older ones would actually be considered more on the Jungle-style side versus Dutch. But, technicalities lol


Yup, never let technicalities get in the way of a good joke, LOL! :lol:


----------



## Danno




----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow. I wish I had a nice tank like that!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Is that a 5 or a 2.5?
I want to say 5 but the trim looks too small.


----------



## summersea

Alright, well I set up my last tank for a while. This is a 10g soil-based tank that will house the male Koi betta I import from Thailand in my classroom. It's not 100% done as I have a bare spot that I am going to put a couple ludwigia trims from home into but here is the current plant list.

Limnophila sessiliflora
Rotala rotunda
Crypt...unsure of species as was given the plant without a scientific name
Alternathera reinicki
Hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia"
3 anubias nana petite
1 anubias nana
microsword
dwarf hair grass
staurogyne repens
...
I think that's everything. Still has a long way to go to fill in but hoping for the best!! Need it to cycle in 4 weeks for the Thailand boy so hopefully seachem stability will help it along its way


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## summersea

Thanks Blu! I can't wait for it to fill in!!!


----------



## jjposko

*My fish tank shelf*

I am working on moving all my tanks to one spot. Here is my shelf with some of the tanks I just planted last week. Substrate is Miracle Gro organic garden soil capped with black diamond blasting sand. Plants include: Anacharis, Creeping Charlie, Green Hygro, MicroSword, Wisteria, Java Moss, Duckweed and water Lettuce. Divided tank is for my Betta fish and others for shrimp. 1 tank and plastic tubs hold my extra plants I have yet to plant (so much java moss).


----------



## FishyFishy89

Very nice tanks!
And that berried yellow shrimp! Wowzers


----------



## LarixLyallii

This is my 10 gallon, currently a Shrimp Forest, as Mr. Larix likes to say. It actually looks a bit different now, cos I rearranged things a little bit, but it's still pretty forest-ie. It currently houses 8 Amanos, 5 brown bees, 3 red cherries, and 1 orange rili (the lone orange rili was part of a group of 7 shrimp I bought from a LFS, where 5 of the 7 died during drip acclimation. I was sad).

I have plans to add a betta to this tank in 2-3 weeks. I once dreamt of putting a sorority in there, but after reading more about them, I've decided that if I wanna do it, I'll wait until I set up the 55 gallon tank I'm due to inherit, so they have adequate space to set up territories.

Here's my planted tank for my turqoise HM Yondu: (AKA Yondufishie)


And here's my tank for my first betta, Drax! (also known as Draxiefish)

(I'm incredibly proud of how perfectly he posed for me)

The lettuce in Drax's tank is for the ghost shrimp who live in there. I know it's a huge piece for them, but the bigger the piece, the easier it is for me to take out of the tank. :hmm: I'm a complete novice when it comes to planted tanks, but I like to think I'm learning fairly quickly!


----------



## artemis35

Very nice tanks LarixLyallii !

What is the extremely fine-leaf, light green plant on the extreme left in your first two pictures? I really like it.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Those plants seem to be hornwort. Correct me if I'm wromg though.


----------



## LarixLyallii

artemis35 said:


> Very nice tanks LarixLyallii !
> 
> What is the extremely fine-leaf, light green plant on the extreme left in your first two pictures? I really like it.





litelboyblu said:


> Those plants seem to be hornwort. Correct me if I'm wromg though.


Actually, they're limnophila aquatica, or ambulia. (according to the website where I got them, which I may or may not have discovered after coming here...*shifty eyes*)


And thank you! I know the shrimp and Yondu really like the ambulia; Yondu's betta tube sits in one of the sprigs in his tank.


----------



## kman

LarixLyallii said:


> This is my 10 gallon, currently a Shrimp Forest, as Mr. Larix likes to say. It actually looks a bit different now, cos I rearranged things a little bit, but it's still pretty forest-ie. It currently houses 8 Amanos, 5 brown bees, 3 red cherries, and 1 orange rili (the lone orange rili was part of a group of 7 shrimp I bought from a LFS, where 5 of the 7 died during drip acclimation. I was sad).
> 
> I have plans to add a betta to this tank in 2-3 weeks. I once dreamt of putting a sorority in there, but after reading more about them, I've decided that if I wanna do it, I'll wait until I set up the 55 gallon tank I'm due to inherit, so they have adequate space to set up territories.


Nice setup! I'd be really careful about introducing a betta to that tank. Some of them seem ok with shrimp (and some shrimp are better than others, for instance Ghost shrimp and Amanos are larger and mostly transparent so the bettas are more likely to ignore them), but others will tear into a shrimp colony and decimate it in short order. The smaller and more brightly colored the shrimp, the bigger the risk. One guy I know had a betta in his shrimp tank for 6 months before the betta realized they were food, and the betta wiped out half the colony before he realized the problem and yanked out the fish. OTOH, there are plenty of people with no problems combining them, so it clearly depends on the individual betta. Although based on that one story, I regard betta and shrimp combos as ticking time bombs, so I don't do it.

Good luck either way!  (and I love your GOTG-themed names!)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Amano shrimps seem to have the most success with bettas.
Ghost shrimp are very small. Try to get the largest shrimp of the bunch.
My 2 amanos were in with my crowntail for over a year. I originally got them to take care of a hair algae problem. Spike tried to get them several times. But in a planted tank they had lots of hiding places. 
Now they're in my 75 gallon. Were originally put there to help with the plants when starting up. Never fished them out and now they're impossible to catch in that jungle. Haha
With Spike now passed away, I have 2 different bettas and am unsure how a shrimp will fair. Also, I'm certain their tanks are nicely stocked atm.


----------



## Axeria

wow! Great tanks Larix! Looks amazing! 

Cant wait to get my plants ^_^


----------



## LarixLyallii

kman said:


> Nice setup! I'd be really careful about introducing a betta to that tank. Some of them seem ok with shrimp (and some shrimp are better than others, for instance Ghost shrimp and Amanos are larger and mostly transparent so the bettas are more likely to ignore them), but others will tear into a shrimp colony and decimate it in short order. The smaller and more brightly colored the shrimp, the bigger the risk. One guy I know had a betta in his shrimp tank for 6 months before the betta realized they were food, and the betta wiped out half the colony before he realized the problem and yanked out the fish. OTOH, there are plenty of people with no problems combining them, so it clearly depends on the individual betta. Although based on that one story, I regard betta and shrimp combos as ticking time bombs, so I don't do it.
> 
> Good luck either way!  (and I love your GOTG-themed names!)


True - I know I had Yondu with the ghost shrimp before, and he didn't mind them at all; Drax occasionally threatens the ghost shrimp in his tank, but doesn't actively go after them, so I think it'll definitely have to be the right betta for the setup. My amanos are all about an inch and a quarter right now, but a couple of my brown bees are only like half an inch long, so I'd worry about them. I've tried to create a couple betta-inaccessible hidey holes for the shrimp throughout the tank, but I'll keep an eye on the situation for sure! I've got a backup plan in case it ends up being a disaster. 


Thanks, by the by - not sure if I'll continue the trend, unless I can find a green metallic or steel metallic female to name Gamora or Nebula.  Rocket is a little too generic for me, and Groot will need to be the name of a mother plant down the road, I think.  That being said, I'll probably go with another comic book movie name, depending on which betta chooses me next.


----------



## LarixLyallii

Axeria said:


> wow! Great tanks Larix! Looks amazing!
> 
> Cant wait to get my plants ^_^



Oops, sorry for the double-post! Thank you very much - I didn't even see this before! >.< Aquatic plants are fun, for the most part. when they mysteriously melt without provocation, they can be stressful.


----------



## kman

FishyFishy89 said:


> Amano shrimps seem to have the most success with bettas.
> Ghost shrimp are very small. Try to get the largest shrimp of the bunch.
> My 2 amanos were in with my crowntail for over a year. I originally got them to take care of a hair algae problem. Spike tried to get them several times. But in a planted tank they had lots of hiding places.
> Now they're in my 75 gallon. Were originally put there to help with the plants when starting up. Never fished them out and now they're impossible to catch in that jungle. Haha
> With Spike now passed away, I have 2 different bettas and am unsure how a shrimp will fair. Also, I'm certain their tanks are nicely stocked atm.


Ghost shrimps vary widely in size. I've seen them over 2" before! I used to think Amanos were among the biggest, but Ghosts can get quite big, too.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Xerxes' 7g Aqautop cube


Alastor's 2g cookie jar


Magnus' 3g bubble bowl


Aristocoles' 6g Aquatop bowfront


----------



## FishyFishy89

The betta tanks are growing the fastest they've ever grown. I think I maybe sold on LED lights. Time to save up for one for the 75 gal.


----------



## hoofbeats

5.5 gallon & Jayne (DT)











10 gallon & Mal the tail-shredding DT











Divided 20 long, home of Sushi, Truffula, and Mushu. Just got a new Finnex 
Stingray LED for this at Christmas and am loving it. Don't know why it looks 
so yellow in the picture - it looks great in real life.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well. These 2 tanks I'm presenting you aren't very appealing yet since I've haven't finished the aquascapes. I need more plants to buy and a better lighting source but here are pictures for now!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Sorry for the crappy camera quality. But here's my second tank that's lightly planted. As I said. I'll be planting it with much more. I also took this picture during a water change so excuse the tube


----------



## LolaQuigs

That is an awesome looking piece of driftwood, litelboyblu.


----------



## BlueInkFish

LolaQuigs said:


> That is an awesome looking piece of driftwood, litelboyblu.


Thank you! I picked it out myself from my lfs! It was a trouble to clean it haha, but I dk need to add more plants to the actual wood itself and not to mention the foreground+background.


----------



## LolaQuigs

The coolest pieces always seem like they'd be a nightmare to clean. But I imagine it's well worth it once they're finally ready for the tank! I'm starting to delve into live plants. Very slowly haha, so I know what you mean.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well, hurry and get some plants! It's addicting... Just get some and then it leads to more. And more, and more.


----------



## LolaQuigs

I know! I got my first plant--anubias nana--a few weeks ago. It's in the tank now, and I've already got dwarf water lettuce, a marimo ball, and windlov in quarantine now. I'm going to the LFS this weekend to look for driftwood and sponge filters, so I'll probably end up coming home with more plants! I am also really considering ordering a banana plant; they look awesome, and from what I've read, they're pretty easy to keep.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I agree! Go get em! Haha, good luck with your purchases!


----------



## gingerfox

My low light/maintenance tank


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh, wow! I was considering on getting a Fluval Edge, but I was just curious if betta's have a hard time finding the breathing hole? Does yours have trouble?


----------



## FishyFishy89

litelboyblu said:


> Oh, wow! I was considering on getting a Fluval Edge, but I was just curious if betta's have a hard time finding the breathing hole? Does yours have trouble?


I read this question alot
Many had very few problems with their bettas and using the center spot for taking in air.


----------



## gingerfox

When I first put a betta in I leave about a half inch at the top as I let them adjust. After I see he or she is doing well, I will pour in a bit of prepared water everyday until it fills up where only the opening is left or until I see that the fish is distressed. [I couldn't fill it completely with my male he would freak out, but it doesn't phase my female at all]


----------



## BlueInkFish

Ok, I'm really considering on buying it, I was just to worried te fish wouldn't find the breathing hole, obviously they are smart enough, I'm just doubting their potential to find the hole I guess... Stupid me.


----------



## gingerfox

Mine has been perfect so far. Even if you end up not being able to fill it completely, you won't have to worry with a separate lid! (it is a PAINNNN to scape and clean glass but IMO it's worth it)


----------



## thendeathsaid

New (and my first) shrimp tank. These are fire red shrimp. I bought 20 but there were around 15 babies in the bag when I got them, and maybe 3 berried females whose eggs have hatched already. There's a newly berried one now. No betta in this tank of course! But in a month or so I want to set up a 10g heavily planted tank with 3-4 betta imbellis and put the culls in there, and hopefully breed some nice fire reds in this one.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Love me some shrimpys!!! What's the little round thing at the bottom?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Today was my day off, so I spent the majority of it playing with my plants. Trimming and replanting. 

I didn't touch Pascal's tank too much. I just took a baby water sprite from the angel tank and planted it in Pascal's tank.

Aster got some Java Moss from the angel tank. I took the baby from his own water sprite and decided to try something new with it by tying it to the hidy.

In the angel tank, I moved my ruffled sword to the back, organized my crypts by type and moved them to the middle.
When I originally planted the tank, I was expecting the crypts to get large and my sword to stay small. My sword always stayed small and people told me the crypts wouls get large. Quite the opposite that I experienced. Haha
I also trimmed off atleast 5 inches from my center grass plant. It was REALLY long.
Lastly, I gathered my wisteria into 1 area instead of them being thinned out on 2 opposite sides.


----------



## thendeathsaid

FishyFishy89 said:


> Love me some shrimpys!!! What's the little round thing at the bottom?


It's the lid of a little thumbtack container that I use as a feeding dish. As you can see they managed to get the wafer out this time~ But with miniwafers that I feed on other days it's useful for removing excess food :-D


----------



## Fenghuang

Finally have pictures to show.


----------



## FishyFishy89

thendeathsaid said:


> It's the lid of a little thumbtack container that I use as a feeding dish. As you can see they managed to get the wafer out this time~ But with miniwafers that I feed on other days it's useful for removing excess food :-D


That's a very neat idea!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Like the DIY riparium planter basket fenghuang! Plan to have the pothos grow/climb up the rope behind it?


----------



## Fenghuang

Aqua Aurora said:


> Like the DIY riparium planter basket fenghuang! Plan to have the pothos grow/climb up the rope behind it?


Thanks! The actual baskets were plastic shower caddies with suction cups from Walmart. Two of them cost us less than $6. We cut out square opening in our lid so that the baskets fit snuggly right under the lid and the fish did not have room to jump. We miscalculated though because the guppies and our baby female plakat were swimming right into the baskets through the vents. It was hilarious watching them chill in them among the pothos leaves in like an inch of water, but that just won't do because then they really had the space to jump (and considering we had some fish that jump for food, it was for the best). So, Ci added the canvas mesh as guards to stop them from getting it there. There is hopefully still enough space for guppy fry to get in there and hide. I would love to see my panda and half blacks spawn.

Can't believe how quickly those cuttings rooting. We just stuck them in there on top of some gravel and I think you can see the white roots in the pictures. They reach so far down into the water. 

Didn't think about the plants climbing on the net, it was just there because Ci's grandma decorated the basement as a nautical theme... But that is a good idea!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fenghuang said:


> Thanks! The actual baskets were plastic shower caddies with suction cups from Walmart. Two of them cost us less than $6. We cut out square opening in our lid so that the baskets fit snuggly right under the lid and the fish did not have room to jump. We miscalculated though because the guppies and our baby female plakat were swimming right into the baskets through the vents. It was hilarious watching them chill in them among the pothos leaves in like an inch of water, but that just won't do because then they really had the space to jump (and considering we had some fish that jump for food, it was for the best). So, Ci added the canvas mesh as guards to stop them from getting it there. There is hopefully still enough space for guppy fry to get in there and hide. I would love to see my panda and half blacks spawn.
> 
> Can't believe how quickly those cuttings rooting. We just stuck them in there on top of some gravel and I think you can see the white roots in the pictures. They reach so far down into the water.
> 
> Didn't think about the plants climbing on the net, it was just there because Ci's grandma decorated the basement as a nautical theme... But that is a good idea!


Ah nice! Yeh pothos is a beast I have it on top of my 55g (about 22" above the substrate) I had to hack back the roots as they were touching the bottom and all over the place, my angelfish couldn't get past them (they're against some driftwood that make a narrow spot).


----------



## KafkaDream

I love pothos! It also does well completely submerged. I have it potted in my goldfish tank and it just thrives, grows all over the place. The leaves are also too thick for goldies to nibble. Muahaha


----------



## juanitawolf

Osiris new tank!, some of the plants are melting, others died but most of them are thriving!

i have a question....since the cabomba is quite big, how can i do the trimmings?


----------



## summersea

I've got 3 imports coming in tomorrow! Ahhhhh! Hopefully they make it this time as my last set were DOA 

In hopes of everything going well I thought I would post their humble abodes.

First is the 10g I posted a while back when I set it up. The plants are growing in pretty well. Dwarf hair grass is carpeting and the staurogyne repens is growing well. My rotala is taking forever to grow in on the back right corner though....My male koi will be going into this tank.









Next is the 2g planted tank is fo rmy koi female. It has been set up for over a year though I did pull out the wisteria because it out grew the tank to quickly. Trying limnophilia sessiliflora now and upped the lighting to a 20 watt. Because it has an odd shaped lid, the light gets dimmed in the process of reaching the plants. Many of the plants are already showing improved growth!









Lastly is the 10g I just set up. I have a gold HMPK going in this tank when it has finished cycling (he will go in my quarantine tank until that time). Right now it is leeching insane amounts of ammonia...worse than any tank I've had before. Hits between 4-8ppm overnight after an 80% water change. Craziness!!









Well hopefully the next time I show updates on these tanks there will be imported fish in them!!


----------



## Julie7778

summersea said:


> I've got 3 imports coming in tomorrow! Ahhhhh! Hopefully they make it this time as my last set were DOA
> 
> In hopes of everything going well I thought I would post their humble abodes.
> 
> First is the 10g I posted a while back when I set it up. The plants are growing in pretty well. Dwarf hair grass is carpeting and the staurogyne repens is growing well. My rotala is taking forever to grow in on the back right corner though....My male koi will be going into this tank.
> 
> View attachment 536682
> 
> 
> Next is the 2g planted tank is fo rmy koi female. It has been set up for over a year though I did pull out the wisteria because it out grew the tank to quickly. Trying limnophilia sessiliflora now and upped the lighting to a 20 watt. Because it has an odd shaped lid, the light gets dimmed in the process of reaching the plants. Many of the plants are already showing improved growth!
> 
> View attachment 536690
> 
> 
> Lastly is the 10g I just set up. I have a gold HMPK going in this tank when it has finished cycling (he will go in my quarantine tank until that time). Right now it is leeching insane amounts of ammonia...worse than any tank I've had before. Hits between 4-8ppm overnight after an 80% water change. Craziness!!
> 
> View attachment 536674
> 
> 
> Well hopefully the next time I show updates on these tanks there will be imported fish in them!!


I love your first tank! Beautiful, what's that plant in the back left corner? Do you know any plants that are okay with your typical low light and spread easily? I need them to spread like crazy for my Dwarf puffer tank and idk which plants..


----------



## summersea

Thank you! That plant is limnophila sessiliflor. Ian awesome plant that does okay in low lught but needs medium light at least to look like this. 

Wisteria and hygrophila polysperma are both awesome low light plants that grow very fast. Pygmy chain sword and/or dwarf saggitaria are also good low light plants. The dwarf saggitaria will stay short in low light or grow tall in higher lIght


----------



## Julie7778

summersea said:


> Thank you! That plant is limnophila sessiliflor. Ian awesome plant that does okay in low lught but needs medium light at least to look like this.
> 
> Wisteria and hygrophila polysperma are both awesome low light plants that grow very fast. Pygmy chain sword and/or dwarf saggitaria are also good low light plants. The dwarf saggitaria will stay short in low light or grow tall in higher lIght


Great thanks! Are those common in pet stores or Big als for example? Or are they ones I need to order online, and how long does it usually take for the wisteria to grow or anything others to spread?


----------



## summersea

It depends on the substrate, ferts, and/or lighting. For example my tanks are dirt based with a sand cap. I have 2 watts of CFL daylight bulbs on that tank. What is your tank? What kind of lights do you have?

Wisteria is pretty easy to find everywhere. Everything else can be harder to find in stores but easy enough to get online.


----------



## Julie7778

summersea said:


> It depends on the substrate, ferts, and/or lighting. For example my tanks are dirt based with a sand cap. I have 2 watts of CFL daylight bulbs on that tank. What is your tank? What kind of lights do you have?
> 
> Wisteria is pretty easy to find everywhere. Everything else can be harder to find in stores but easy enough to get online.


The plants are actually going to be for my new 10 gallon (Well it has been cycling and I want A LOT of plants because I plan on getting dwarf puffers and dont wwant any aggression.) I dont have a good for it and I plan on buying one from Walmart if they have it 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-LED-Hood-for-10-Gallon-Aquariums-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20693147

this is the cheapest I could find. but if you have any links to some good ones that arent super expensive I'll consider it. I'm in canada so no petco for me  I just dont want to spend so much on a hood since plants are already expensive.


----------



## summersea

Actually you would be better off getting this hood on amazon. It is cheaper but runs on CFL lights. Then you could get daylight bulbs (12-13 watt) and use the same plants I have. Really any plants you want!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002...&dpID=31h1T22PkHL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


----------



## Julie7778

summersea said:


> Actually you would be better off getting this hood on amazon. It is cheaper but runs on CFL lights. Then you could get daylight bulbs (12-13 watt) and use the same plants I have. Really any plants you want!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002...&dpID=31h1T22PkHL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


Oh my God... I had that exact one.But only one side worked since I got it from a friend and also I dropped the other side into the water x_X it still works its just the one side doesn't work. Also, the shipping is $31 for it on amazon


----------



## summersea

Yikes, that's expensive! If you can find a similar hood at a local store you will be much better off. With the one from Walmart You will be VERY limited on plants. Probably just anubias and java fern could survive in that light!


----------



## Julie7778

summersea said:


> Yikes, that's expensive! If you can find a similar hood at a local store you will be much better off. With the one from Walmart You will be VERY limited on plants. Probably just anubias and java fern could survive in that light!


This one seems not so bad, its not the most expensive and I can get better plants.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Fluore...206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a43b62de6

I hate ordering things ;-;


----------



## ZeroChan

2.4 gallon planted tank








Sadly, can't get a bigger tank with the space in my apartment. Been trying to find indian almond leaves, but my local petstore doesn't sell it


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Julie7778 said:


> This one seems not so bad, its not the most expensive and I can get better plants.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Fluore...206?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a43b62de6
> 
> I hate ordering things ;-;


I have this light:
http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/finnex-tri-color-stingray.html

And a glass canopy. Glass canopies run around $10.00. Canopies make it much easier to aquascape as they are fully hinged.

ZeroChan: Very nice tank your boy has!


----------



## FishyFishy89

juanitawolf said:


> Osiris new tank!, some of the plants are melting, others died but most of them are thriving!
> 
> i have a question....since the cabomba is quite big, how can i do the trimmings?


Wow
How'd you get the cabomba to grow so well? Mine just melted away. 
As far as the trimmings go, you can just replant em. Or make a grow out tank and sell the pieces you get.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Juanita, just use sharp scissors to cut them into 2/3


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh. Haha. How TO trim them. I just used my nails and pinch off a length.


----------



## juanitawolf

the cabomba? well, the dude at the store sold me 4 different liquid ferts that make the things spread like wildfire!
it grew like 4 inches more, anacharis is also branching out in all directions
i also placed them far away from the filter because it doesnt seem to like current...and of course i ensured it could get a good amount of light.
last thing i did (i dont think is too important) was acclimating them to the water and planting the stems with some space between them...nothing special


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

What fert did you get!?!? I want some


----------



## FishyFishy89

A liquid fert can't be any better than a soil based tank. My water param probably don't agree with it. Haha


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

FishyFishy89 said:


> A liquid fert can't be any better than a soil based tank. My water param probably don't agree with it. Haha


You bring up a great, great point. Because I have hard water there are some "beginner" plants I cannot grow because they need soft. Took me a long time realize I have to check out plant needs as thoroughly as I do fish needs if I want to be successful with a planted tank.


----------



## juanitawolf

well, idk then, my substrate is small gravel, nothing more.
my water has a high ph and is hard as a brick


----------



## lilnaugrim

Even if you have a soil based tank, it doesn't completely feed the stem plants as they are water column feeders and primarily draw nutrients from the water versus their roots. They will still take up from their roots of course! but they will still definitely appreciate the liquid fert. I use both SeaChem Flourish and SeaChem Excel in my soiled based 20 long and pretty much all my plants explode! I also have very soft water which means the majority of plants grow fantastically in my water versus if I had hard water.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Well, it's about time to show off my tanks again ^_^

My 4 gallon Wright Schuber Rimless with my baby Paradisefish


20 gallon long soil based.
I always say I need to actually aquascape this but I just never get around to it. If I did, I'd do something like what's in the middle/middle right compartment with the Alternanthera Reineckii var. Cardinalis up front and either with Myrio in the back or some tall Dwarf Hairgrass (this actually gets a good 10 inches tall if you don't trim it!)


My 29 is really nothing to look at right now, it will be better once the breeder boxes come out soon and I actually scrape off the algae on the sides....my Oto is having a feast-week with all the algae that suddenly bloomed lol, I don't mind though


Little 1.5 planted with my little deformed HMPK, Quasi. Primarily Dwarf Hairgrass with one random stem of Pogostemon Erectus still


And my 10 gallon Breeder tank


And last but not least (though two more tanks are not pictured) is my 45 gallon. It's still in the works here of course, it will hopefully be fully planted and dense in a couple of months


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> Even if you have a soil based tank, it doesn't completely feed the stem plants as they are water column feeders and primarily draw nutrients from the water versus their roots. They will still take up from their roots of course! but they will still definitely appreciate the liquid fert. I use both SeaChem Flourish and SeaChem Excel in my soiled based 20 long and pretty much all my plants explode! I also have very soft water which means the majority of plants grow fantastically in my water versus if I had hard water.


I've never had to dose my soil tanks and all is blooming. Your stocking provides the nutrients plants need in the water column.


----------



## lilnaugrim

FishyFishy89 said:


> I've never had to dose my soil tanks and all is blooming. Your stocking provides the nutrients plants need in the water column.


Of course, but if you're only stocked with one Betta in a 10 gallon that's soil based, it's not enough for those plants. If you're heavily stocked, then that's all you really need. But fish don't provide Iron or other Trace Elements remember ;-)


----------



## juanitawolf

i dose my tank with co2, iron, trace elements (idk if thats how you call that) and something that provides nitrogen


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

FishyFishy89 said:


> I've never had to dose my soil tanks and all is blooming. Your stocking provides the nutrients plants need in the water column.


You reckon that's the problem you have growing Cabomba? I know mine needed liquid ferts to grow well. Might be worth a try.


----------



## FishyFishy89

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You reckon that's the problem you have growing Cabomba? I know mine needed liquid ferts to grow well. Might be worth a try.


I reckon, no. Especially since my other plants (including stems) have been growing a lot. I trim every week.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

"Reckon's" one of my favorite words. ;-) I only asked because Cabomba was the only stem plant I had problems with that otherwise fit my parameters until I added Flourish Comprehensive. After I started using it I bought some Cabomba for one more try and it did amazingly well. The only thing to which I could attribute it was the Comprehensive as everything else was the same.


----------



## Julie7778

Do you need a special like for Cabomba? I saw at the store it said medium light needed.


----------



## juanitawolf

mine has a strong light, i wanted to go big and just grab all the plants that i liked, so i just got the strongest


----------



## BaileyBetta

I just started my first ever NPT. It is going to be a betta sorority, so I put in two silk plants for hiding until my plants get tall. I am pretty happy with how it looks.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BaileyBetta said:


> I just started my first ever NPT. It is going to be a betta sorority, so I put in two silk plants for hiding until my plants get tall. I am pretty happy with how it looks.


Looking good so far! Is that a 5.5?


----------



## BaileyBetta

15 gallon


----------



## summersea

Looks good! Remember it can take 4-6 weeks for the soil to finish leeching ammonia into the water so test your water and wait until it shows 0ppm before adding your finned friends!


----------



## Tree

its been for ever since I have been on this website. I am so sorry T^T BUT here are my tanks so far =D


----------



## bsb

wow, very nice tanks. 
whats the red plant in the center of the first tank?


----------



## Tree

Red Ludwigia =) they need a little more light than other plants but they give the tank so much color =D


----------



## bubbles4ever

Wow everyones tanks look so awesome!! 

I'm no aquascaper by any means, but here's my divided 10 gallon. I have 3 endlers & 2 nerite snails on the right side and currently my mystery snail is on the left side - but now that I have a spare tank for my snail I am keeping my eye out for a betta to put in there! I am actually surprised that these plants are still alive. They spent 3 months just floating in a flower vase on my window sill when my last betta got sick. 










Picked up the terra cotta plants on a whim at the dollar store & I can't get over how cute they are! 



















It's only been up for about 2 months so I can't wait to see how everything grows in :-D


----------



## tuxthebetta

Here's mine. Just starting out -- I want to get some microsword this weekend. 

Here's the run-down:
- Water Sprite (floating)
- Indian Almond Leaf x 2 (floating)
- Anubias (x 2)
- Amazon Sword
- Crested Java Fern

Substrate is CaribSea's Flora Max.


----------



## shooter

The two Fluval Spec III's today after a big haircut.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Shooter: Gorgeous!

Tux: If those Anubias are buried you need to get them out of the substrate or their rhizomes will rot. Only the roots should be in the substrate. They need to float or be tied to something.


----------



## tuxthebetta

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Shooter: Gorgeous!
> 
> Tux: If those Anubias are buried you need to get them out of the substrate or their rhizomes will rot. Only the roots should be in the substrate. They need to float or be tied to something.


Your post is confusing. Only the roots ARE in the substrate.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

From your pictures it looks as if the rhizomes are buried in the substrate. Just trying to help.


----------



## FinnyNina

My NPTs:












edit: sorry guys, those pics are huge... how do I make them appear a bit smaller?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

That size is just fine; very easy to see detail. Very nice tanks. Betta really seem to appreciate a jungly environment.

BTW....Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## FinnyNina

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> That size is just fine; very easy to see detail. Very nice tanks. Betta really seem to appreciate a jungly environment.
> 
> BTW....Welcome to the Forum!


Thanks, very kind  

The top one was only ever quite that overgrown just before I cleared it out a bit, but yeah, I also really liked it jungly, and I love watching my betta weave through the forest


----------



## tuxthebetta

Added some Ludwigia & Microsword this past weekend. <3










Cool moonlight effect from Marineland Hidden LED Strip Light:


----------



## lilnaugrim

1.5 Gal NPT grass tank


29 Gal planted (FINALLY GOT THAT GREEN SPOT ALGAE OFF!! All hail Mr. Clean original sponges!!)


4 Gal Rimless NPT grass tank


20 Gal Long NPT divided tank


10 Gal NPT breeding tank


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

My eight-gallon AquaTop SC380 has been up and running since last Summer. Fluorescent lights but the undergravel filter in the kit doesn't work with sand so I changed it out for an AquaTop IFS-10. Root and Iron tabs, Seachem Flourish Comprehensive; no Excel. Anubias, Kleiner Bar Sword, Crypts, Subwassertang (floating and on the Cholla). Pie never comes out when I have the camera handy.  Residents are Pie, Sundadanio axelrodi, Chili and Phoenix Rasbora, Dario Dario, Pygmy Cories, Oto and Sakura Red Shrimp. These Micro fish are around .75".


----------



## Julie7778

I see some of you guys have microsword, how much is it from where you get it? Mine is pretty pricey.


----------



## FinnyNina

Tux, those moonlights are simply beautiful!

lilnaugrim, that little grass tank is quite something! I love all your jungles, but the grass tank is something else


----------



## lilnaugrim

I bought mine from BamaPlants Microsword Mat and while the plant is great, it came with dwarf hairgrass mixed in with it, I don't mind the hairgrass but that wasn't the look I was going for in my 4 gallon rimless pictured two posts up so I probably wouldn't buy a mat from him again just because the plants seemed to be mixed and while it's nice to have something extra thrown in, it shouldn't be in the same mat like that.

I generally buy from PAC microsword her plants aren't mixed which is what I want


----------



## tuxthebetta

Julie7778 said:


> I see some of you guys have microsword, how much is it from where you get it? Mine is pretty pricey.


Mine was $4 at Petco. Healthy stock that came from a tank. They were having a 30% off sale this past weekend too!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> 10 Gal NPT breeding tank


i want your java fern mass!! so hard to find big full grown bunches (everyone sells plantlets/juvies or measly 2" of rhizome :/)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Man, wish I'd known. I just threw out a bunch of Java Fern. :-(


----------



## lilnaugrim

Heh...yeah, that's been growing for almost two years now! I started with a tiny plantlet as well! But these are a few different rhizomes stuck onto the wood, I think three or four different ferns on there plus an Anubias Nana.  I have other large Java Fern Windlov as well in the back of the 20. I'll have to pull out my ferns on day to get a pic on how big they are now ^_^


----------



## Julie7778

At my LFS micro sword is 10.99 each... Ugh.


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Heh...yeah, that's been growing for almost two years now! I started with a tiny plantlet as well! But these are a few different rhizomes stuck onto the wood, I think three or four different ferns on there plus an Anubias Nana.  I have other large Java Fern Windlov as well in the back of the 20. I'll have to pull out my ferns on day to get a pic on how big they are now ^_^


You need to hit us up with those ferns!!! LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

litelboyblu said:


> You need to hit us up with those ferns!!! LOL


Aha.....no.

lol, maybe one day but they'll be expensive since it's taken two years to grow! I'd price that entire log around 60 bucks to be honest, that's a crap ton of java fern on it lol.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I am envious of anyone with lush java fern. Mine seems to die a terrible, terrible death and take down any other rhizome based plant in the tank with it. Have no idea why. I mean who the hell kills java fern? It's supposed to be one of the easiest plants in the hobby to grow.


----------



## lilnaugrim

LittleBettaFish said:


> I am envious of anyone with lush java fern. Mine seems to die a terrible, terrible death and take down any other rhizome based plant in the tank with it. Have no idea why. I mean who the hell kills java fern? It's supposed to be one of the easiest plants in the hobby to grow.


Perhaps you had one infected with Rhizome Rot, that can happen, and it only effects those plants with the Rhizomes and would then, take down all the rhizome plants like you describe, leaving the other plants usually just fine. Could be one possibility at least.

But hey, I've killed dozens upon dozens of plants. I can kill weeds >.< Not all my plants thrive like that Java Fern did lol. I've killed off Mermaid weed which is supposed to be like...indestructible, same with Myrio Mattogrosense....yep! Good times, good times, haha!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Man, wish I'd known. I just threw out a bunch of Java Fern. :-(


*D:< how could you!?!*


----------



## LittleBettaFish

It has happened in multiple tanks, with java fern sourced from different suppliers. It's always the java fern that starts it. If I have anubias in the tank by itself, it is fine. And it can happens weeks or months after I've had the java fern in my tank. I had this java fern as healthy looking as the one in your photo, and then in a couple of days, the whole plant had melted. Also the rhizome is always healthy. It's just the leaves that get infected and then die back. 

Reading online it seems some people think there might be some sort of disease, or it might have something to do with CO2 levels. However, the way it spreads to other rhizome plants in the tank makes me think it might be disease related. 

It's a shame as I love to use java fern in my wild betta tanks.


----------



## kittenfish

I've had that happen to my java fern twice in less than two years. I can have two bunches in one tank and it will affect one and not the other, spreading rapidly from leaf to leaf. I've had it spread by contact to a sword, so I don't think it's limited to rhizome plants. Cutting off all the affected leaves seems to stop it.

Anyway, tank:










That big fatty in the middle is responsible for all the holes in that sword leaf.


----------



## Kwomais

Gorgeous!


----------



## JebJeb

MistersMom said:


> Its not a NPT but itsd got lots of live plants!!
> View attachment 77813


I love your tank!   

I'm thinking about integrating some plants into mine as well. What kind of plants do you have set up? Are there any you'd strongly suggest for a beginner??


----------



## Julie7778

kittenfish said:


> I've had that happen to my java fern twice in less than two years. I can have two bunches in one tank and it will affect one and not the other, spreading rapidly from leaf to leaf. I've had it spread by contact to a sword, so I don't think it's limited to rhizome plants. Cutting off all the affected leaves seems to stop it.
> 
> Anyway, tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That big fatty in the middle is responsible for all the holes in that sword leaf.


Wow! Gorgeous. What lights do you use to grow these?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kitten, beautiful tank, but that Sword looks like it has Potassium deficiency. I know Pleco's gnaw, but they usually only do that on wood, speaking of which, I don't see a piece of driftwood in there for him? Maybe it's buried under all those plants? haha


----------



## kittenfish

I have a piece of malaysian driftwood and 3 cholla sticks, she's (no bristles so I'm assuming female) usually attached to one of them. The swords are covered with fuzzy algae, so the leaves get damaged while she's eating off of them. They're irregular, not pinholes, and they're surrounded with thinner (almost see-through) leaf tissue where they haven't been scraped all the way through. There probably is some sort of deficiency causing all that algae growth, however. I haven't been adding any fertilizers lately.

Julie, I have a Finnex Ray II on for 6 hours a day.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Okay! Just wanted to make sure--I figured you know about the wood of course, but some people don't I suppose :dunno:

Yeah, Potassium deficiency will do that along with a Nitrogen deficiency can cause yellow-ish leaves and thinned leaves as well. So many deficiency possibilities to be honest, but I also have Pleco's and none of them have harmed my plants to that extend which is why I noted it is all.


----------



## kittenfish

It's possible, but it looks exactly like the photos that show up when I google "pleco damage". I don't really feed the pleco so maybe that's why.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Googling images of pleco damage is likely to not be completely reliable as most planted tank owners will post images of their plants with holes asking how they're caused.


----------



## kittenfish

True, but I click them and read the related forum posts. I've resumed my dosing schedule.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

So I started having an Algae problem so I went and got a couple Otos for my tank, and with ready they liked Heavily planted tanks, and to keep some algae for the tank, I went and got a couple plants.








After I brought the plants home and got everything settled, I wanted to finally redo my tank, this is the rough idea I had since I got Poseidon.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks good Raven, but that Mondo grass (Kyoto) is not fully aquatic >.< I'm sorry! It will rot so I do suggest taking it out soon so it doesn't spoil your water quality! Also, if you spread out your stem plants, they'll be much happier and will grow better for you. If you don't separate them out and plant at least an inch or so away from each other at first, you can suffocate the bottom leaves which can also lead to rot as well! 

For now, while your algae and bio-film build up, feed your Otos fresh veggies like cucumber (mine LOVE it!), carrot halves, zucchini, romaine lettuce, and plenty more! They'll be very appreciative. They may not find it for a few day's (never leave the food in more than 24 hours if they don't touch it) but they'll eventually figure it out ;-)


----------



## LaRougeRaven

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks good Raven, but that Mondo grass (Kyoto) is not fully aquatic >.< I'm sorry! It will rot so I do suggest taking it out soon so it doesn't spoil your water quality! Also, if you spread out your stem plants, they'll be much happier and will grow better for you. If you don't separate them out and plant at least an inch or so away from each other at first, you can suffocate the bottom leaves which can also lead to rot as well!
> 
> For now, while your algae and bio-film build up, feed your Otos fresh veggies like cucumber (mine LOVE it!), carrot halves, zucchini, romaine lettuce, and plenty more! They'll be very appreciative. They may not find it for a few day's (never leave the food in more than 24 hours if they don't touch it) but they'll eventually figure it out ;-)


Oh wow! Thank you, i did not know that. I guess i should have done some research, i assumed they were since they were in covered in water with the rest of the water plants at Petsmart. Do you know of any grassy type plant that is fully-aquatic?


----------



## lilnaugrim

LaRougeRaven said:


> Oh wow! Thank you, i did not know that. I guess i should have done some research, i assumed they were since they were in covered in water with the rest of the water plants at Petsmart. Do you know of any grassy type plant that is fully-aquatic?


Yeah, it happens! PetSmart isn't the best at telling you either, or at least some of the employee's don't know either. You can try Dwarf Saggitaria, Pymgy Chain Sword, Valisneria (can get tall), dwarf haigrass (needs lots of light and root tabs).

For most grass plants and carpet plants you need root tabs which are solid fertilizers that you stick in the gravel under or near your plant. This feeds the plant and helps it to grow, otherwise, you'll end up with plants not growing or doing anything  I've used anything from API root tabs, SeaChem root tabs, and even Jobes plant sticks which are normally in the garden section of walmart for regular plants but they work well in the aquaria too, I break my sticks into thirds for use in aquariums.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, it happens! PetSmart isn't the best at telling you either, or at least some of the employee's don't know either. You can try Dwarf Saggitaria, Pymgy Chain Sword, Valisneria (can get tall), dwarf haigrass (needs lots of light and root tabs).
> 
> For most grass plants and carpet plants you need root tabs which are solid fertilizers that you stick in the gravel under or near your plant. This feeds the plant and helps it to grow, otherwise, you'll end up with plants not growing or doing anything  I've used anything from API root tabs, SeaChem root tabs, and even Jobes plant sticks which are normally in the garden section of walmart for regular plants but they work well in the aquaria too, I break my sticks into thirds for use in aquariums.


Thanks for the advise.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

I decided to go back to Petsmart today, and return the plants. So this is my tank now. They restocked in Cabomba so I got a few more of those, especially being as dark green as they are and buds ready to burst into flowers. 
I was also hoping to get some Anubis or Java Fern, but they were a little too expensive for me right now, so I went with the next best thing. A couple Sword plants.
Everyone seems to like it. The only problem is that one of my Otos, Felix, he likes to hide, and before it was hard to spot him, now it's going to damn near impossible!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I discovered the more Otos you have the more they stay out and about.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I discovered the more Otos you have the more they stay out and about.


I have 2. And read that 2 is pushing it for a 10 gallon tank. Francis is always easily seen, but Felix likes to hide. Its the only way i can tell them apart. Lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

LaRougeRaven said:


> I have 2. And read that 2 is pushing it for a 10 gallon tank. Francis is always easily seen, but Felix likes to hide. Its the only way i can tell them apart. Lol


You easily have room for 6-7. They're shoaling and need that number if you want to see them acting naturally. You might have to supplement feed but as far as room, there's plenty in a 10 gallon.


----------



## ZeroChan

Everyone's plants are so pretty!
I love looking at this thread for new ideas. If only my anarcharis would grow faster.. XD


----------



## LaRougeRaven

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You easily have room for 6-7. They're shoaling and need that number if you want to see them acting naturally. You might have to supplement feed but as far as room, there's plenty in a 10 gallon.


That's interesting, I've read about 10 different articles that all say 1 or 2 per 10 gallon tank. But I think before I go off to buy more, that I see how I do with these guys. They are not touching the zuuchinni, I'm hoping it's because of all the algae still in the tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

LaRougeRaven said:


> That's interesting, I've read about 10 different articles that all say 1 or 2 per 10 gallon tank. But I think before I go off to buy more, that I see how I do with these guys. They are not touching the zuuchinni, I'm hoping it's because of all the algae still in the tank.


Unfortunately many who give such advice completely ignore the fact Oto are shoaling and as such need a 6+ for long-term, optimum health. They are sensitive so I hope your guys do well so you can get more.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Unfortunately many who give such advice completely ignore the fact Oto are shoaling and as such need a 6+ for long-term, optimum health. They are sensitive so I hope your guys do well so you can get more.


Me too.


----------



## Pinkieswear

I only have planted tanks now it seems. Hehe The 10 and 20 are still works in progress. Might redo the 2.5 again too. Here they are! tell me what you think.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

2g cookie jar


2g lantern vase (recently planted-going through the _wonderful_ crypt melt phase)


2-3g bubble bowl


5.5g de-rimmed standard rectangle (also recently planted- waiting for the hydro to take over the tank.)


6g bowfront


7g cube


Non betta tank:
12g long-put in a new carpet but no photo yet
front-husband's desk view

back-my desk's view


I also have 2 ripariums but they're all above water plants right now.


----------



## niQ

1st: Salad tank 24g, 2nd: Bettas 10g, 3rd: Shrimps 2g


----------



## yogosans14

This is what I got so far for my new Fluval Spec 3.

What do you guys think?any other plants suggestions?


----------



## Strawberry12

My 10 gallon is starting to fill in  Please excuse the yicky substrate, it's hard to thoroughly vacuum with one hand.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Everyone's tanks look so good! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fenghuang

My first dirted tank. Working progress. :-D





Daddy Smaragdina's nest of fry


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow... So stunning!!!!


----------



## InStitches

amazing!


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. If you can zoom in enough, I think you can see the fry in the top picture.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Updates on my tanks.

1.5 gallon grass tank. Did a big trim to encourage fluffy growth again.


20 gallon NPT long is a bit of a mess at the moment, I haven't been giving much thought to it recently


The color is a bit off, but my 4 gallon rimless grass tank. Recently got a new Finnex Planted+ on it! Super happy!


45 gal is still a big work in progress, it's coming along alright though. Not a Betta tank, sorry!


----------



## Tree

my babies tanks. =)


----------



## Kaxen

Light no longer reaches the bottom.

Success????? ((Thomas is in back behind the airline tubing... he hates the camera))


----------



## Tree

Oooh I love that tube look!


----------



## ao

My tank got its first trim in 6 months last month. 

About a year ago, other aspects of my life had gotten in the way, and fish keeping was no longer as fascinating as it used to be. I took down all my other tanks besides this one. Due to how bright it is, it made a good morning wake up call light, so I kept it 

I gave away all my fish and dumped in a colony of shrimp, by last July, I had taken the filter out and the light was the only electronic device that was hooked up to the tank. Then I went back to Australia for three whole months. The last real trim I had was back in October when I got back 

Talk about neglect!

Now that I have a betta again, hopefully I'll be more diligent in keeping the plants in check!


----------



## Tree

ao said:


> View attachment 568802
> 
> View attachment 568810
> 
> 
> My tank got its first trim in 6 months last month.
> 
> About a year ago, other aspects of my life had gotten in the way, and fish keeping was no longer as fascinating as it used to be. I took down all my other tanks besides this one. Due to how bright it is, it made a good morning wake up call light, so I kept it
> 
> I gave away all my fish and dumped in a colony of shrimp, by last July, I had taken the filter out and the light was the only electronic device that was hooked up to the tank. Then I went back to Australia for three whole months. The last real trim I had was back in October when I got back
> 
> Talk about neglect!
> 
> Now that I have a betta again, hopefully I'll be more diligent in keeping the plants in check!


same here, life has gotten in the way again for me. I think I will down grade but I want to keep my planted tanks. I might just not have fish in it unless I find one I REALLY like. maybe just keep shrimp in them for now or snails. right now I have four bettas. one might not last much longer though. T^T her tumor is growing fast.


----------



## ao

It's so much easier with just one tank. I left my new betta's tank bare-bottom so I can take it down easily at any time. 

Sorry to hear about your betta  I hate slow acting/ untreatable diseases.


----------



## Tree

ao said:


> It's so much easier with just one tank. I left my new betta's tank bare-bottom so I can take it down easily at any time.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your betta  I hate slow acting/ untreatable diseases.


that's one way to do it. =D 

and thanks. T^T I wonder, would she still be able to breathe after the tumor covered one side of her gills? or since they are air breathers they don't need the gills?


----------



## hrutan

I couldn't stand looking at Phoenix's tank without Phoenix in there dancing at me. So, I gave it a rescape and decided to try C02 for the first time. The cost of a premade system made my hair curl...so I hid my jury rigged DIY C02 bottle in the back.

This was just planted last night. I put Chili Pepper, one of Moonshadow's rescues, in there.


----------



## Nikki86

A planted tank is never done 😉


----------



## FishyFishy89

Nice Fluval Spec V. I have 2. Awesome tanks right?


----------



## summersea

Well it sure has been a while since I have shared any updates on my tanks. Here are just a couple of the tanks I have setup at the moment! All of the tanks are soil based NPT.

First up is my newest edition and my current work in progress. It is a 38g tank that I was originally going to use as a grow out for my first spawn but due to an expensive injury to one of my horses, that particular dream has been put off for now. I am waiting on my driftwood piece that will go in the left hand side, near the willow moss rocks. Then I have to find some low light plants that stay short to fill in the center area. It still has a lot of growing to do but so far so good.









Here is my pride an joy, my 10g tank that hosts one of my Thailand imports, Gregor. This tank has been pretty low maintenance though I do have to take out the limnophila quite frequently. My students LOVE this tank!









Next up is the little 2g tank I've had set up for over a year. I've changed a few plants up but growth is slow with the lighting I have on it. Regardless, my little female Thai import, Rosalind, loves her home!









And lastly is my 2.5g set up at home. This use to house my rescue boy who I took on back in November from a pretty bad neglect case. He suddenly went down hill and I lost him within 3 days of lethargy setting in. Still not sure what happened and was so sad to see him go. I can't stand an empty tank, so I rescaped it and found a tiny little female at petco to give a home to for now. She is still pretty pale and has stripes - whether they are from stress or youth I am not sure but hopefully she darkens up soon!


----------



## summersea

Finally got home and took some updated pics on the rest of my tanks! Some of them have turned a bit more jungle-like than I want but now that summer break is here I should have more time to do some trimming/taming of the beast.

Here is my 5g with my CT Rudy. I've had a bit of an algae problem in this tank, I think due to high light and lack of fast growing plants. Only the limnophila in this tank is fast growing. Thankfully the problem seems under control for now. My moss tree needs a bit of a trim though...









Here is another 10g with my HM O'Neal. This is also my red cherry shrimp explosion tank! O'Neal is going blind feom dragon scales covering his eyes so he doesn't hunt the RCS. There are sooo many babies in there now it's crazy! Definitely turned into a jungle but the shrimp is seem to enjoy it.










Then this is my 5g rescape. I was tired of the plants in it before so redid it about 3 weeks aho. The ludwigia is due for a trim (which will be shipped off in on the packages being sold). Ammonia levels have dropped to 0ppm just waiting for the nitrite (currently at .25ppm) to do the same so I can move my boy back in.









Here is my other 5g tank which has been set up almost 2 years now. Plants have changed a few times and that limnophila is starting to grow out of the area I want it in but not too bad yet.









Lastly, another 10g tank. This one houses my last Thai import who, while my smallest boy, is extremely active and feisty. This is another tank that needs a trim because it grows like crazy. That dwarf saggitaria is always sending out runners, I can hardly keep up!!


----------



## Nikki86

FishyFishy89 said:


> Nice Fluval Spec V. I have 2. Awesome tanks right?


Thank you! It is by far my favorite tank


----------



## Polkadot

@summersea - Just WOW to all! :shock:


----------



## summersea

Polkadot said:


> @summersea - Just WOW to all! :shock:


Awww thanks!! I am not as happy with the tanks as I used to be but I haven't had much time for them lately...the end of the school year makes for a crazy teacher! I've got summer school this week and next but after that I should have more time to work on whipping the tanks back into shape :-D


----------



## thendeathsaid

This one's pretty sparsely planted. I'm in the process of taking down my 35 gal planted tank to rescape it, and saved a lot of the cryptocoryne parva, because I like them so much. There are a few vallisneria nana in the back too. 

I might get some red plants to put here and there, and I want to plant some wisteria as well as let it float.


----------



## Team116

So I'm new here but this is my 10 gal that I'm working on. It's my first experience with a betta and its my first planted tank. It currently has a sword and 2 bunches of Mondo grass that I'll be pulling out this weekend. My local Petsmart sold them to me as aquatic plants and I didn't realize they weren't until I researched them after I planted them. I'll be going to my LFS where I got the swords from and get something else to replace them. Any ideas on what to replace them with? Constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

A true sword plant is aquatic, but peace lilies (Spathiphyllum) are sometimes miss sold as swords. Mondo grass is not aquatic though so good idea to remove.
Sword plants are huge root feeders and need medium light they are also major iron hogs and if you got amazon sword (most common) you'd need a 20g high minimum for it-they get *huge*.
You can put mondo grass roots in tank water with the grass above water (in the sponge media of an hob or in a plastic with suction cup show caddie with gravel or expanded clay media). It should grow fine in that environment as long as it gets some light.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*My Desk*

This is my view when I am surfing the forums (though I also use my phone so I can hang with the other bettas)...With not so subliminal advertising for the site I got the tanks from ^^


Aristocoles 6g bowfront


Xerxes 7.1g cube


Will post update shots of the other tanks sometime this week.


----------



## Team116

Aqua Aurora said:


> A true sword plant is aquatic, but peace lilies (Spathiphyllum) are sometimes miss sold as swords. Mondo grass is not aquatic though so good idea to remove.
> Sword plants are huge root feeders and need medium light they are also major iron hogs and if you got amazon sword (most common) you'd need a 20g high minimum for it-they get *huge*.
> You can put mondo grass roots in tank water with the grass above water (in the sponge media of an hob or in a plastic with suction cup show caddie with gravel or expanded clay media). It should grow fine in that environment as long as it gets some light.


Yes. It's an Amazon sword. I got it from a mom and pop fish store in my area. They have a tank full of stuff so I'm going to go see what else I can find. I guess I need to look for something that stays rather small for my 10 gal. Ill be getting a 40 gal breeder To house a few fancy goldfish pretty soon. Would that be tall enough to accommodate the sword?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Team116 said:


> Yes. It's an Amazon sword. I got it from a mom and pop fish store in my area. They have a tank full of stuff so I'm going to go see what else I can find. I guess I need to look for something that stays rather small for my 10 gal. Ill be getting a 40 gal breeder To house a few fancy goldfish pretty soon. Would that be tall enough to accommodate the sword?


Yes 40g is big enough for an amazon sword but I have no experience with goldfish to know if they will eat it or uproot it. You will want to either get some organic soil (i use miraclegro organic potting mix-its very cheap off season) to cap with small gravel or sand, OR aquatic plant root tabs (or osmocot + root tabs from ebay) for the sword* do not use both soil and root tab together immediately*-it will be too much nutrients. But soil will loose nutrients over time and can be supplemented with root tab usage after about 9-12 months I believe. If you use root tabs put 1 down deep in the substrate right by the swords roots, add a new root tab once every 6-9 months. If you get a lot of root feeder plants put root tabs by the roots, no more than 1 root tab per every 3" square area though. If you go with soil only put soil down where you will have plants that are root feeders (swords, vals, bulb plants, crypts.. stems don't get as much from soil as they do from water column fert dosing). No matter if you get root tabs or soil- also get an *iron specific fert* (either root tab or liquid or dry fert for dosing) as swords are HUGE iron hogs.
I'd recommend the root tab personally, soil is messy, leeches ammonia for a bit (after all decomposing organics under water=ammonia) and makes it impossible to move your rooted plants without making a HUGE mess of the tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Amazon Swords are good for Goldies, they may uproot it but you can actually float a sword and it will grow without a problem; that's what my best friend did haha. You can also weight it with those lead plant weights as well at first until it roots itself after the first 6 weeks.

You can actually keep the sword in a smaller tank (though 10 would be my smallest), you'd just have to trim it is all, trim the old leaves to keep the new ones and it will seem to stay small.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I have a floating sword plant in one of my frog tanks and it's growing wonderfully, no problems :-D


----------



## Team116

Sounds good. I'm going to trim it tonight. I have some leaves above the water line with a few brown spots. I'll trim those and leave the green ones. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Polkadot

@Aqua Aurora - your tanks (and bettas) are just beautiful! What a great view!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Polkadot said:


> @Aqua Aurora - your tanks (and bettas) are just beautiful! What a great view!


Thank you! ^^


----------



## ciito

*36 gallon Bowfront planted tank!*

3 month old Planted Tank. 

Plants include amazon sword, anubias nana, dwarf hairgrass. 

Live stock include red minor tetra, painted glass tetra, and 2 Black mollies.

http://youtu.be/UZOaoWS7pHc


----------



## asparks

Got my plants from @Summersea and also got a couple others (and MTS) from a local guy. And my beautiful new crowntail betta (that I totally need a name for!). The filter is so much bigger than I anticipated it would be, so I can't wait until the tank starts (essentially) taking care of itself so I can take it out...or maybe get a smaller one or something. And that dang heater is so ugly!!! But he was already exploring for the best hiding places. I was so sad though - with all the plants I had zero room for the Buddha I bought. PLUS the Buddha is ginormous and probably too big for the tank anyway. So......here goes!

P.S. I'm pretty sure I did a terrible job of spreading them out - they're kind of in bunches and the left side has a bunch of plants...the right side not as much.


----------



## summersea

The plants will fill in in no time! It's a good start...make sure you show us your progress later on!


----------



## SarlinDescent

Here are a couple pics of mine. Tank is like 5 weeks old or so. I think I may rearrange some stuff after vacation.
The mesh on the right wall is Christmas moss and the mesh rock on the right back is flame moss


----------



## summersea

I like the look of your tank!! Is it a soil based tank or are you using fertilizers?

Here is an update on my current work in progress. The tip pic was the day I set up the 38g soil based tank 2 months ago. Bottom pic is today. Still waiting on driftwood and a few more plants to finish it off.


----------



## SarlinDescent

Tank is dirted with a fluorite cap and rocks for the path. Light dosing of flourish comp, dose iron, and full dose excel.

The dwarf sag is finally rooting in, so the long strands are getting trimmed. I am slightly disappointed in the swords...They look great, but I was hoping for a background and they are growing out, not up. The main reasons I need to rearrange is that 1 the tank is a bit busy, and 2 all the stem plants are growing toward the light, so it is making it rough for a mid/background tier b/c all the plants are growing together.

One of these days I am going to have to charge my good camera vs the cell phone.


----------



## Polkadot

WOW you really know what you are doing summersea,yet another beautiful planted tank.


----------



## summersea

Awww thanks


----------



## Polkadot

Welcome! Your tanks are all a betta paradise.


----------



## Boshia

It's basically just a whole bunch of java fern right now, I'm just waiting for the spider wood I got today to sink.


----------



## InStitches

lovely tank


----------



## Tree

my 2.6 gallon tank with my little girl and shrimp plus a nerite snail. I changed it around today. I wanted all of my Anubis plants in one tank. =)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Hazza for anubias tanks! I got a lot of petite and micro (and a gold) anubias in my 6g bowfront.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Hazza for anubias tanks! I got a lot of petite and micro (and a gold) anubias in my 6g bowfront.


right?! they look so cool in one tank. =D love it!


----------



## Galilea

I just got my betta Prometheus, and this is his side of the divided 10 gallon tank. The other side of the tank is vacant at the moment.

I have a couple Anubias Nana, a bunch of Java Fern, two bunches of Vesuvius, and some dwarf 4 leaf clover on his side of the tank. I don't think the dwarf clover is going to come in as it's been about three weeks and I don't see any runners or new growth. The Vesuvius has been doing very well though and has lots of new growth since this picture was taken last week.


----------



## Soriel

*Snowy's Deco O 20litre Tank*

Snowy and I are loving our newly purchased Deco O 20 litres tank! Soooooo beautifullllllllllllllllll isn't itttt :-D

View attachment 582338

View attachment 582346


----------



## ao

wow, thats one really stunning tank!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm jealous of thise tanks, Soriel and Galilea


----------



## Strawberry12

Oh wow soriel, what a lovely tank!


----------



## summersea

Water change day!! Managed to get a couple pics after changing and/or topping off some of my tanks. Water was still a bit cloudy but I think you can still see pretty well. I am slowly managing to tame some of the wlid growth!

First up my 10g with my Thai HMPK Blizzard Jr









Next my 5g with my DeT Hooks









Then my 5g with my newest boy, a veil tale dalmatian from WalMart, called Wally









Lastly for today's update, my 5g with my CT boy Rudy


----------



## InStitches

gorgeous tanks and fish


----------



## summersea

Thanks! It's been crazy trying to keep up with the trimming lately. I still have a couple tanks that look like jungles but I am slowly fixing them ;-)


----------



## Tree

How do you keep the grass alive? I have tried many times with them and have failed. Is it cause I need a better light? I have a 10 watt aquarium bulb for plants. It's an all natural planted tank with dirt and everything. fully cycled too =(


----------



## summersea

Hmmm the only difference I can see between yours and mine would be the lights then. On that 10g tank I have two 13 watt daylight CFL bulbs. I've got the same lighting on the tank below and it carpeted grass in about 3 months...


----------



## Tree

summersea said:


> Hmmm the only difference I can see between yours and mine would be the lights then. On that 10g tank I have two 13 watt daylight CFL bulbs. I've got the same lighting on the tank below and it carpeted grass in about 3 months...
> 
> View attachment 583026


All of mine are 5 gallons. Do you think two 10 watts would be enough for it then? One is taller than the other two 5 gallons. Maybe it was because the tanks were not cycled before? I have not tried again cause I did not want to waste the money. I am using root tabs once a month and Flourish seachem. my cap is gravel too, not sand.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Do you use liquid ferts too Tree? That seems to help mine out even though they are primarily root feeders, they still appreciate liquid ferts as well.

And while I'm here, some of my tanks too

Slightly grungy 4 gallon Rimless with Cyperus Helferi and Microsword.


Sorry for all the glare, here's the 20 long divided for 5 bettas


29 gallon


Newest member of my little family, Glaston in his 1 gallon planted bowl ^_^ Planted with Lobelia Cardinalis at the moment, I'll add in a sprig of Alternanthera Reineckii var. Cardinalis and some Hydrocotl sp. Japan from Aqua Aurora soon!


----------



## Tree

yup I use Ferts. we posted at the same time LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim

lol I saw that.

The watts shouldn't make THAT much of a difference. I use LED 6,500K lights on mine. I'd say give it a try again since you're more experienced now. Or, you can try Microsword, it's a little easier to grow and a little thicker than Dwarf Hairgrass and not as demanding so you could definitely grow that or Pygmy Chain swords. That's what's in my 29 in the front there.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Damn it lil I want your ember tetra!!! but my pH is a bit high and I only can find a seller that gets them wild not tank bred so doubt they'll tolerate the higher pH :c


----------



## summersea

Lil I love your tanks!! Yours were always an inspiration when I first started doing planted tanks!

Tree - Hmmm your lighting should be fine on a 5g...perfaps try a CFL daylight 13 watt instead of the aquarium bulb? Perhaps it doesn't like the light range or strength. Also, I use a sand cap so perhaps it struggled establishing itself in the gravel.

You could also try microswords. They get a bit taller but I have heard they are easier to manage while still looking like grass

Edit: ha missed Lil's post on the microsword so +1 to what she said lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

I love my Embers ^_^ I have 16 of them in there. My LFS get's them captive bred, I can ship you some of them too if you like lol. You should just make a trip up here so you can buy everything from my stores like the Arrowhead and wasn't there something else fish-wise that I was going to get you one day? Can't remember now lol

EDIT: ahhh we're all posting at the same time haha. But thanks summersea!! That makes me feel really fantastic!! I never knew that ^_^


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> lol I saw that.
> 
> The watts shouldn't make THAT much of a difference. I use LED 6,500K lights on mine. I'd say give it a try again since you're more experienced now. Or, you can try Microsword, it's a little easier to grow and a little thicker than Dwarf Hairgrass and not as demanding so you could definitely grow that or Pygmy Chain swords. That's what's in my 29 in the front there.


Oooh yeah I like the microswords look! and yeah its thicker too. I want more cover for the shrimp in my 5 gallons too. the other two tanks 2.5 gallons are not natural planted so I don't need it in them. =)

where did you get your Micro swords? online? I like to get them from http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> I love my Embers ^_^ I have 16 of them in there. My LFS get's them captive bred, I can ship you some of them too if you like lol. You should just make a trip up here so you can buy everything from my stores like the Arrowhead and wasn't there something else fish-wise that I was going to get you one day? Can't remember now lol
> 
> EDIT: ahhh we're all posting at the same time haha. But thanks summersea!! That makes me feel really fantastic!! I never knew that ^_^


I was thinking about danio tinwini but it would be one schooler or the other, don't want to overstock the 10g.. Also need 8-12 pygmy cory for the lower water column... And 15-25 marimo balls since Dijon (who I think I may remain "Shredduski"(shred-dew-skE) =.= ) is staying in the 2.5 might as well make it a "padded prison". 
If I didn't hate driving and you weren't so far off I'd consider it... I won't even go into Phillidelphia and I'm sure I could find everything I want there but dear [censor] the traffic/drivers.. never again!!

Any idea what pH the store tank water is?


----------



## lilnaugrim

I got the ones in the 4 gallon from BamaPlants, cheaper and I got more from Ken than Heather (PAC). But it had some dwarf hairgrass laced in with it lol

EDIT: Oh yes! That's what it was.

And the pH of the store is 7.0

We have Pygmy cories up here too XD


----------



## summersea

Lil - yup! I totally idolized you as I first started out. I kept telling myself "I want tanks and fish like Lil has!"...and still do for that matter ;-)

You should be able to get microswords from that website. If you PM RussellTheShihTzu she should be able to give you a code to get a discount


----------



## lilnaugrim

summersea said:


> Lil - yup! I totally idolized you as I first started out. I kept telling myself "I want tanks and fish like Lil has!"...and still do for that matter ;-)
> 
> You should be able to get microswords from that website. If you PM RussellTheShihTzu she should be able to give you a code to get a discount


Oh wow! I never knew anyone actually liked my tanks like that!! Thank you so much! Boy, that really makes my night :-D
:thankyou:


----------



## Tree

summersea said:


> Lil - yup! I totally idolized you as I first started out. I kept telling myself "I want tanks and fish like Lil has!"...and still do for that matter ;-)
> 
> You should be able to get microswords from that website. If you PM RussellTheShihTzu she should be able to give you a code to get a discount


Ooooo I shall!


----------



## summersea

Lil - You're welcome...though I also partially blame you for this obsession I have with bettas and planted tanks...and now I may be attempting to breed one of my pairs....ahhhh! Lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

summersea said:


> Lil - You're welcome...though I also partially blame you for this obsession I have with bettas and planted tanks...and now I may be attempting to breed one of my pairs....ahhhh! Lol


hehehe :twisted: muhahah, welcome to the dark side!

Yeah, I can't have a tank without live plants in it, if I do, it's just a QT or a very very very temporary setup lol. I'm even building a vivarium for a soon to be Gargoyle Gecko! :-D


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> I got the ones in the 4 gallon from BamaPlants, cheaper and I got more from Ken than Heather (PAC). But it had some dwarf hairgrass laced in with it lol
> 
> EDIT: Oh yes! That's what it was.
> 
> And the pH of the store is 7.0
> 
> We have Pygmy cories up here too XD


Yeh mines 7.5, though its just 0.5 off I'm worried they won't acclimate so trying to stick to fish that live in that pH range (according to seriouslyfish.com).


----------



## lilnaugrim

No problem! I understand


----------



## summersea

Ooo you will have to post pics of the vivarium when you finish it! I am the same way though, all tanks are now heavily planted. I'd have it no other way!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Sure! I have a Leopard Gecko log in the journal section and I update with the vivarium every so often. I need to finish siliconing and adding coconut fibers to one side and then it's just on to planting! My favorite part :-D I'll actually be using a Finnex light on it too lol


----------



## savagebeautymnl

rducky said:


> Hi, new to the forums
> Just planted my daughter's tank today. She's 2 and got a fish for her birthday. It's her job to feed him (with supervision) and I do the rest.
> 
> 5 gallon tank with aquaclear mini filter and a heater.
> One 10 watt CFL bulb and one incandescent (which I will replace...wanted to make sure the CFL was going to fit)
> Java fern
> Java moss on the driftwood
> 2 kinds of anubias, not really sure of the exact names. One is currently flowering.
> One blue and white betta named Letters


Letters. I died. ;p

And nice set-up! Well balanced and lighted.


----------



## savagebeautymnl

My low tech 20 Gal naturally planted tank, started 3 months ago. Literally died 1.5 months ago, left to rot and finally water changed/replanted 3 weeks ago. Now I'm only 1 (or 3!) bettas away from achieving my sorority dream. ;p

Substrate: 2in garden soil, 1.5in gravel cap

Flora: Vals, Tiger Lotus, Amazon Swords, Java Moss, a few Ludwigia stems & Water Sprite up the wazoo. Pothos and dracaena too, growing out the top.

Fauna: 5 nerite snails, 1 ramshorn snail, untold pond snails, 1 platinum female betta (having the time of her life!) & maybe some tubifex stragglers.

Airstone to prevent surface scum buildup. No heater cause we're in the Philippines. No C02, no ferts.

It gets lusher by the hour! I honestly have no idea how I managed! Getting to this point though was SUCH an ordeal, mainly because of an IAL mishap. That produced a good amount of aquarium compost though, so yay! A detailed account here: http://savage-beauties.tumblr.com/post/123479814880/evolution-of-my-20g-soon-to-be-sorority-tank


----------



## Tree

wow that tank really looks like the bottom of a lake! LOVE it! =D


----------



## savagebeautymnl

Thanks, Tree! The loose java moss really gives it that wild touch. I wanna try grass too, like you! But since this tank's zombie phase I'm sticking to cheaper plants, at least for a while. 

After maybe 3 inches more growth, maybe I'll feel it's dense enough to minimise drama. Then I'll start looking for the additional the girls.

I definitely feel you guys about heavy planting, though! After seeing Delfina blossom in this one, it feels wrong to have the rest of the bettas in only semi-planted environments. The rest are in 2.5g tanks, though, which I'm not sure could house a stable NPT. Is that possible?


----------



## Tree

you're welcome.

And yes! I used to have my 2.6 gallon a NPT until I changed it into my Anubias tank with just sand. I love the small NPTs. 

But my grass will be arriving in the mail today! YES! *Looked at the tracking*. and I am excited to have some a grass type plant in at least one of my NPTs. Not sure how much to place in the one area. now Micro swords will spread once stable right?


----------



## savagebeautymnl

Sweet, good luck with growing your tank's lawn! I'm fairly new to aquatic gardening, so no experience with micro swords yet.

And thanks for the confirmation. Will definitely be transitioning the rest to NPTs, then! :3 Thus far it's been bare bottom + ghetto wabi kusa for the 2.5s.


----------



## summersea

Tree - yes microswords will.spread out under the right conditions though in my experience it doesn't form as dense a carpet as dwarf hair grass. Might be different for others because I have it with my dwarf hair grass so the hair GRASS might be out competing it for nutrients.


----------



## Tree

summersea said:


> Tree - yes microswords will.spread out under the right conditions though in my experience it doesn't form as dense a carpet as dwarf hair grass. Might be different for others because I have it with my dwarf hair grass so the hair GRASS might be out competing it for nutrients.


cool. Im not really looking for a plant that covers the whole bottom. More to just thicken and help me shrimp hide. Here are plenty of hiding spots don't get me wrong, its just my other tank has Peacock moss and the Shrimp love it! though I don't want my tanks looking somewhat the same and Hair grass never grew for me 
so Micro swords were the next best thing. 



savagebeautymnl said:


> Sweet, good luck with growing your tank's lawn! I'm fairly new to aquatic gardening, so no experience with micro swords yet.
> 
> And thanks for the confirmation. Will definitely be transitioning the rest to NPTs, then! :3 Thus far it's been bare bottom + ghetto wabi kusa for the 2.5s.


Thanks! I soaked and clean them off and I just added them in the tank now. let's cross fingers for them to grow. Some plants tend to not like me. for instance, you may all be shocked, Java fern tends to stay small and not grow the way I want it to along with water wisteria.. The water wisteria grew....then died... but my sister is loving hers. lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'd go with the microsword if you want better hiding places, it has broader leaves than the hairgrass which means your shrimp can hide better in it. That's just my opinion though. Mine were still decimated with my Hairgrass tank in my 1.5 gallon.....sooo yep lol

You might have Java Fern 'Tropica', did you get it from PetCo/PetSmart? If so then that's likely it. Most only reach about 5 inches in total leaf length. There are a few different kinds of Java Fern ^_^


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> I'd go with the microsword if you want better hiding places, it has broader leaves than the hairgrass which means your shrimp can hide better in it. That's just my opinion though. Mine were still decimated with my Hairgrass tank in my 1.5 gallon.....sooo yep lol
> 
> You might have Java Fern 'Tropica', did you get it from PetCo/PetSmart? If so then that's likely it. Most only reach about 5 inches in total leaf length. There are a few different kinds of Java Fern ^_^


Well then, let's hope the Micro Sword will grow nice and lush in my tank. 

Oooooh yup that's why Hahaha bought it at petsmart. Okay then, it's growing fine. Cross that one off the "Do not buy" list.


----------



## blueridge

Wanted to show off two of my planted tanks. My 10 gal. has been up an running for over a year, and my 20 gal. has been up for about 3 months now.


----------



## NightStars

blueridge: Nice tanks and pretty betta.


----------



## tedesco81

blueridge - nice tanks!


Here is my planted tank. Planning to put Java moss on the craft mesh on the wall. He was seeing his reflection on that side, the mesh helped a bit, but hopefully the moss will cover it well.


----------



## sparrow317

New fluval spec V - minus the swords, all plants came from Summersea's plant package


----------



## summersea

Sparrow - that turned out well!! So glad the plants worked well for you!


----------



## Tree

I love my spec! and yours ROCK!


----------



## sofiaee

Hi guys! I just re-did my 10 gallon tank, i'm planning on adding pygmy corydoras when it grows in. That is, if I can find them in my area.

Here's the hardscape and freshly planted. I'll update when the plants grow in some.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

sparrow317 said:


> New fluval spec V - minus the swords, all plants came from Summersea's plant package


Do you know the sp. of the swords? many can get HUGE (at/over 24" tall and wide if not constantly trimming the larger leaves)


----------



## sparrow317

Aqua Aurora said:


> Do you know the sp. of the swords? many can get HUGE (at/over 24" tall and wide if not constantly trimming the larger leaves)


Not exactly - I bought them from Petco around a year and a half ago (they're moved from my other tank) and never really had a problem with height.


----------



## InStitches

sofiaee said:


> Hi guys! I just re-did my 10 gallon tank, i'm planning on adding pygmy corydoras when it grows in. That is, if I can find them in my area.
> 
> Here's the hardscape and freshly planted. I'll update when the plants grow in some.


 beautiful


----------



## Tree

Hey Aqua Aurora, I was wondering, for your tank/s that have plants hanging out at the top, what plants do you have? Right now, I have an umbrella plant and bamboo plants. I want at least one more. And also for the pots, do you have dirt, gravel or sand in them. Or are there nothing in the pots? I am using two small cups that the micro swords came in that I bought.

thanks =) here's the tank so far.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree, I use my leftover FloraMax from PetSmart, you can use anything claybased. You can buy clay balls off amazon or ripariumsupply store.

Some plants you can use:
Phildendron
Photos
Purple Waffle
Dragon's Tongue
Arrowhead
Wandering Jew
Dracaena

Those are some of the easier ones to use that I can think of. Also BamaPlants sells Bog plants that you can look at: http://www.bamaplants.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=11&zenid=c15f46e56ba7f7a6c61727be7df99e7d


----------



## Tree

Thanks Lil! I knew one of ya would answer since you both have what I am looking for. I will look into those plants for sure. Right now the cups I am using have huge gaps in them and cannot hold anything but the plant. I know there was a thread one of you made or showed a DIY tray you used. Was that in the DYI thread?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that was the DIY thread, Aqua made it. 
http://www.bamaplants.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=11&zenid=c15f46e56ba7f7a6c61727be7df99e7d


----------



## Tree

okay thanks, I will look into that thread and that site you gave me.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

edit: looks like lil' beat me to it ^^



Tree said:


> Hey Aqua Aurora, I was wondering, for your tank/s that have plants hanging out at the top, what plants do you have? Right now, I have an umbrella plant and bamboo plants. I want at least one more. And also for the pots, do you have dirt, gravel or sand in them. Or are there nothing in the pots? I am using two small cups that the micro swords came in that I bought.
> 
> thanks =)


Your bamboo is actually Dracaena Sanderiana aka "Lucky bamboo". I don't see umbrella plant in that photo, can you get a closer shot of your riparium?

Here's a list of my riparium plants
*55g*
Pothos varigated
Aluminum plant (Pilea Cadierei)
Friendship Plant (Pilea involucrata)
Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum "domino")
Dwarf Palm Neanthe Bella
Anthurium
Alocosia polly
Marble Queen (pothos)
Prayer Plant (Maranta leuconeura)
Aglaonema (Chinese evergreen)
Red Water Dock (Rumex sanguineus)
Fiber Optic Grass (Scirpus cernuus)
Oplismenus basket Grass (Oplismenus hirtellus 'Variegatus')
Syngonium podophyllum 'Cream Allusion' (arrowhead plant)<~ty lilnaugrim!

*20g long*
Purple Waffle
Dragons Tongue
Ruellia brittoniana 'Katie'
Spathiphyllum
Sweetflag
Star Grass
Rain lily
Polka dot/mosaic plant
Riccia (emresed form)
Hydro sp. japan (emersed form)
Helxine soleirolii
Tradescantia zebrine
Fittonia albivenis


*Media*
I actually use an expanded clay media, hydroton is the most common version of it (can find on eBay and amazon) I got this stuff:

Still haven't used 1/2 the bag with all the planters filled in the 20g long and 55g... so that gives you a rough idea who much/little you need (not much maybe 5 liters at most if you are cover 6-7' of area in planters)
Expanded clay media absorbs water so roots ca which it up if the water level is down a bit (evaporation I my case) and its very light weight so less train on suction cups. Sand will go through the slits at the bottom.. I sometimes put gravel on top so i don't have that terra cotta look.

edit: i dose liquid ferts but using an enriched substrate is also good!


----------



## Tree

Oh that's what they are called, Lucky bamboo. Hahaha thanks the both of ya! 

And I will get a closer shot of the plant. The strange thing was, it said Umbrella plant at petco, but it seems to do just fine underwater.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree, that plant is Spathiphyllum Wallisii, it's a type of lily basically  It prefers marshy area's, it's not fully aquatic.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> Tree, that plant is Spathiphyllum Wallisii, it's a type of lily basically  It prefers marshy area's, it's not fully aquatic.


Yup its in the peace lily family


----------



## Tree

On the package it said Umbrella plant, Hmm this is why I don't like getting plants from Petco/smart. But will it be ok on the top? or is it a goner being so dry. I can keep it sprayed I guess.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh no, you want it to be like that; wet roots and dry leaves, that's how all riparium plants should be.

PetSmart will label them semi-aquatic and fully aquatic, not sure why PetCo doesn't but they don't.


----------



## Tree

ok cool! at least I got something right. Hehe

and I bought this plant at Petco. they don't have semi-aquatic and fully aquatic on their plants AT ALL! Petsmart is better at that.

and I think I am going to get me some Wandering Jews! They will give a nice color feel to the tank. I don't need much though cause it's a smaller tank.


----------



## Mo

Don't make fun of me lol... I just chunk plants in there and hope it gos well, overall I have 5 fish, one male one female in each of the ten gallons and them a girl in the 5 gallon in he top right


----------



## Tree

ok so I bought plant it clay pebbles and it will be arriving on the 17th. only $8 with prime shipping too! whoot whoot!

I like free floating plants in tanks, so I will not make fun of you for it. LOL


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Don't trust petsmart/co for knowing *anything *about plants, my petco has as many terrestrial plants stuffed underwater as they do real aquatics (all look like [censor] so never buy there) they even manage to kill marimo in a cup MARIMO the i need virtually no light or care dummy proof (specialized for of slow rowing hair algae) plant!

I have 2 types of peice lily on my riparium with roots in water they LOVE IT grow pretty fast as far as peace lilies go.


----------



## Tree

Hahaha!!! yeah I remember seeing some Dracaena fully submerged in water at petco. 

I'm going to check my sister for any wandering Jews at her home first before buying my own. (man what an awful name.)


----------



## Mo

Haha thanks, it just looks really messy but idk I think they like it!

Btw do any of yall know where I can buy plant weights?


----------



## Tree

you can buy them here: http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Plant-Weights-for-live-aquarium-plants-20-each_p_44.html


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Hahaha!!! yeah I remember seeing some Dracaena fully submerged in water at petco.
> 
> I'm going to check my sister for any wandering Jews at her home first before buying my own. (man what an awful name.)


You can call it Tradescantias (second part of name depends on specific plant, i know of 3 or 4 variations some more green-yellow others very purple) I have Tradescantia zebrine.


edit: well there are more but I don't know names (photos from a German forum)
















these do not inculded the very green-yellow variation I've seen


----------



## Tree

Haha ok, much better name for it, even though I have NO idea how to say it. XD


----------



## Tree

Sorry for the double post, but would I be able to add a purple passion in my riparium?

MAN those are so pretty!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> Sorry for the double post, but would I be able to add a purple passion in my riparium?
> 
> MAN those are so pretty!


I cannot say with any certainty, I've never tried it not recall seeing it on other ripariums from the other forum I am on. Look up care on it, if it's info does not have something simular to "need well draining soil-do not leave in standing water" you can give it a try and see. Usually (not always though) plants that care info list "should not be left in standing water" won't tolerate having roots submerged in a tank constantly.


----------



## savagebeautymnl

you guys are so totally g at this. most of those are so common in my area and i had no clue they could grow hydroponically. some are even in my garden already!

but i want jungles like yours!! ;p your tanks make me wanna walk around my neighbourhood late at night with a pruner...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

savagebeautymnl said:


> you guys are so totally g at this. most of those are so common in my area and i had no clue they could grow hydroponically. some are even in my garden already!
> 
> but i want jungles like yours!! ;p *your tanks make me wanna walk around my neighbourhood late at night with a pruner...*


bolded part made me laugh *envision in wanna be ninja/theif-esk clothing (black ski mask or ninja hat, black outfit) tip toeing about with giant shiny pruning tool*


----------



## Tree

welp I went for the Purple Waffle and the TRUE umbrella plant this time around. I still want to get a Tradescantias but I cannot find them anywhere at the moment. I will be looking at the plant store near me tomorrow to find some. Otherwise, these two plants will do well. 

question though, So the plants come in that plastic pot and I am wondering if I can use that in the tank.


I wanna add Tradescantia in the background and have it hang from the wall.


----------



## savagebeautymnl

Aqua Aurora said:


> bolded part made me laugh *envision in wanna be ninja/theif-esk clothing (black ski mask or ninja hat, black outfit) tip toeing about with giant shiny pruning tool*


Definitely the ski mask! ;p Also a black backpack - booty's bound to be a lot. 

Tree - That looks great already, I bet the climbing tradescantias would really set it off. I might try something similar.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I wouldn't use those plastic pots or keep any of the soil in with the plant; there could be some ferts or other chemicals in there that can be dangerous to the fish.


----------



## Tree

ah ok makes since. Thanks!

here's my tank update! I got my Wandering Jews! Right now they are kinda droopy, at least the peace lily is. It's having trouble but I am sure it will perk up.


----------



## Tree

sorry for double posting but for the plants that are above water. Will they be okay without the clay based soil in the cup until I get it later in the evening today? they seem to be a tad droopy.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> sorry for double posting but for the plants that are above water. Will they be okay without the clay based soil in the cup until I get it later in the evening today? they seem to be a tad droopy.


Yep. They should perk up with time and transition to being in a ripatium style


----------



## Tree

thanks! And YES the peace lily is perking up! now to wait for the wanderings to perk up. =) and I got my clay today in the mail and added it in the tray. I still need a better way to hang them in the water. right now I am using suction cups on the two and its not hanging right. Might try that method out with the rust free wire stuff that Aqua did. =)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I have to get some wire as well to hang them on my 45. I wouldn't mind the suction cups on smaller tanks but with two feet of water in the 45 there is no way I'm going to fish them out of that >.<

And I haven't updated my tanks here in a while, so here they are:

1.5 DHG


1 gallon NPT


20 long


29


New 2.5


45 (this pic is actually a week old, my Giant Hygro and Ludwigia are now at the water line and need a trim!)


And bonus picture of my Leopard Gecko boy: Hawkeye, watching Macklin in the 2.5 ^_^


----------



## Tree

eep that Gecko is so cute watching your fishies. =) 

I love your tanks along with Aquas. Keep up the great work!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> eep that Gecko is so cute watching your fishies. =)
> 
> I love your tanks along with Aquas. Keep up the great work!


Heh, thanks! I love my four little ones! I have a journal for them as well if you want more gecko pictures!

And thanks!! :-D


----------



## Tree

I saw your thread when I was looking for ideas for the riparium tanks. Those Geckos are just too cute to pass up!


----------



## BlueInkFish

That gecko is adorable watching the fish!


----------



## Ganggreenkhan

These are my first NPT's and my brand new 3 month old platinum half moons.


----------



## Innerbeauty

AH! Those platinum halfmoons are GORGEOUS!!!!

Here's one of mine still in the beginning stages. (also in Emmett's journal but wanted to post here since this tank is my fave so far.)


----------



## Ganggreenkhan

Thank you. You can see more of them here. Much better pics.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=581881

I was so impressed with them I asked the supplier if he had any yellow breeding pairs and he's currently checking his suppliers in Asia for a yellow pair. Told him I don't care what variety as long as they are yellow. I'm thinkin about crossing a yellow and a platinum and see what happens.

I love the littlt tree in the middle of your tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

It is a planted tank, but it is bonus points because it has the cuteness in it.
I also couldn't resist sharing. Nala when she discovered Kitty Channel.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Adorable Fishy!!

Looks like your tank has changed quite a bit since I saw it last! :-D


----------



## Ganggreenkhan

Run catfish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Looks like a (zebra?) danio is taunting your kitten once it realized the invisible force field (glass) meant it wasn't gong to be a snack.


----------



## Tree

Hahaha! too cute!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

lilnaugrim said:


> Adorable Fishy!!
> 
> Looks like your tank has changed quite a bit since I saw it last! :-D


It has. I keep having to pull out shoots that the grass plant keeps sending out. I also trim the grass about every 3 weeks. However, the ludwiga keeps loosing it's lower leaves. But it keeps growing and staying red 😦 I'll attach a picture I just took tonight.






Aqua Aurora said:


> Looks like a (zebra?) danio is taunting your kitten once it realized the invisible force field (glass) meant it wasn't gong to be a snack.


Correct! I have 3 little Zebra Danios in there with Aster. They've grown about a half inch since I've gotten them and they just seem to love chasing and exploring the tiniest of corners in the tank.
I have another 3 in Pascal's tank. They're also thriving very well.


----------



## InStitches

Innerbeauty said:


> AH! Those platinum halfmoons are GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> Here's one of mine still in the beginning stages. (also in Emmett's journal but wanted to post here since this tank is my fave so far.)


I love this tree! What a great little tank


----------



## savagebeautymnl

FishyFishy89 said:


> It is a planted tank, but it is bonus points because it has the cuteness in it.
> I also couldn't resist sharing. Nala when she discovered Kitty Channel.


Adorable cat and tanks!


----------



## beccadsl

My 2.5 gallon at work


----------



## pixiemods

I've finally added real plants to my community tank, along with a set range of fish. This is my first planted tank, so things were a bit messy, yet a little random..

But hey, it's a learning experience. Heh. Any advice for this is rather taken for granted to help better my tank


----------



## Gariana

This is my 33 gallon community tank (sorry for the lousy picture). Large canister filter plus a small internal one for extra circulation; coarse sand bottom, root tab fertilization only. I'll post a picture of my betta tank when it grows in a little.


----------



## blueridge

Wow Gariana that tank looks amazing :shock:


----------



## Gariana

blueridge said:


> Wow Gariana that tank looks amazing :shock:


Thank you :-D For some reason I can't grow any stem plants in this tank, so they are mostly rosette types and anubias. I also have three plants suction cupped to the back wall to give it some height, since it's a relatively deep tank.
http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## savagebeautymnl

I'm a fan of your tank, Gariana! Looks very lush, but not overcrowded. What's that long leaved one at the leftmost, mid level?

I would love to put together something similar for my males' tanks, but anubias is so expensive over here!


----------



## Gariana

savagebeautymnl said:


> I'm a fan of your tank, Gariana! Looks very lush, but not overcrowded. What's that long leaved one at the leftmost, mid level?


Thanks :-D That's narrow leaf java fern. It's on a piece of driftwood that has been suction cupped to the back wall.


----------



## blueridge

Gariana said:


> Thank you :-D For some reason I can't grow any stem plants in this tank, so they are mostly rosette types and anubias. I also have three plants suction cupped to the back wall to give it some height, since it's a relatively deep tank.
> http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Do you not add any extra additives to the tank like root tabs, or like seachem flourish? I am curious about the suction cupped plants. Do you just add the plants into the ring of the suction cup or how do you attach them?


----------



## Gariana

blueridge said:


> Do you not add any extra additives to the tank like root tabs, or like seachem flourish? I am curious about the suction cupped plants. Do you just add the plants into the ring of the suction cup or how do you attach them?


I use root tabs (Tropica slow release nutrition capsules). Unlike clay based tabs these don't make a mess when I want to replant something and they made my sword plant grow at an insane speed. I tried to use liquid ferts but only ended up with an algae bloom, so I gave up on those. Right now I only use root tabs.

Those suction cups actually hold fake ceramic branches (sold as "Hobby Aqua Branch"). I just tied the anubias plants to them with fishing line, so now it looks like I have leafy branches growing from the back glass  The java fern on the left is on a driftwood piece (looks similar to this -> clicky).

edit: also, my lights are on a schedule with a timer - on from 8.30 AM to 11.30 AM, then off for a mid-day siesta, on again from 5 PM to 10 PM.


----------



## 123playcard

My HM "Chelsea" in his planted tank


----------



## FishyFishy89

I forgot to share Pascal's tank.
The ludwiga is thriving much more in this tank than in Aster's tank.


----------



## Axeria

*My tank:*

This is how my tank looks now, I have only live plants. The most recent plant I got is the duckweed, and so far I like it ^_^


----------



## SondersVeil

These are all so gorgeous. I want to do this with a tank once I get my stuff together and know I can keep a fish properly and care for the fish and the plants!


----------



## Axeria

Live plants are really easy if you have a good light and buy easy plants. I dont use any co2 or ferilizer in my tank, and my hygro and moss is going nuts in there. Even my anubias are getting new leaves  so I beleve anyone can get live plants to grow if you make smart choices


----------



## SondersVeil

Really? That sounds great! Easy things tend to be things I need to start with (Which is why I'm stupid for getting a betta right off the bat because I knew they weren't 'easy' pets but I decided to try it out). So I'm glad plants are easy! I might have to try and find some cheap ones, however. The only place that sells plants here sells them for $17+ for a single, tiny little plant; and it's not a baby plant.


----------



## Axeria

Yeah its easy if you pick easy low light requireing plants  my tank has only easy plants, as you I where really scared to begin with live plants, but aslong as you have a light that puts out 6500 kelvin you are good to go really


----------



## Elleth

Oooo I need to sub to this thread now that I actually have a planted tank. And take a picture of mine to post, later tonight.


----------



## Axeria

Cant wait to see Elleth!


----------



## Elleth

This is what I'm working on. So far it only has pennywort and fissidens fontunas in it, but I'd like to add some anubias petite and Cryptocoryne wendtii, I think. Probably some others, too. I've had it set up around two weeks now. 

My boy Vilya is going to go in the tank when he's done with QT, in a little over 20 days. So I still have plenty of time to play around with it.



























And, lol, this is Vilya in his QT container. He can't wait to go in his big tank.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Give the pennywort a few weeks Elleth, it will go nuts with growth!


----------



## Elleth

Aqua Aurora said:


> Give the pennywort a few weeks Elleth, it will go nuts with growth!


I'm looking forward to it!  I absolutely love it, thank you for sending it to me. I hope/plan to use it for floaters in all my tanks as I slowly switch to live plants. I do have some DWL in one tank, but the condensation is too much for it, and it's dying. I like the look of the pennywort more, at any rate.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Elleth said:


> I'm looking forward to it!  I absolutely love it, thank you for sending it to me. I hope/plan to use it for floaters in all my tanks as I slowly switch to live plants. I do have some DWL in one tank, but the condensation is too much for it, and it's dying. I like the look of the pennywort more, at any rate.


With a lid generating high humidity the pennywort can grow up out of the water, it's leaves get a more crisp crinkle-y look. It kept trying to grow out of the hood of the 12g long.


----------



## Tree

I got better lighting and now my tanks look so much greener!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

What are the new lights? looks like t5? what brand? bulb specs?


----------



## Tree

these are the lights I just bought. =)http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DHSPA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## LittleWanda

My first planted tank. Any suggestions? Should I just wait for these to grow or should I get more plants? If so what types?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

LittleWanda said:


> My first planted tank. Any suggestions? Should I just wait for these to grow or should I get more plants? If so what types?


Your stem plant on the left is most likely grown emersed (out of water) before sale. Expect a lot of leaf melt, new leaves will grow for underwater living BUT its a medium light plant-most likely one to die if any do in that tank. Strongly recommend spreading the stems out a little so light can reach the lower leaves, do not keep it bundled. Dwarf hair grass DHG and the moss are low light and fairly undemanding but take some time to grow. I can't tell what the plant on the right is, little blurry.. wisteria? don't bury it too deep, just the rots if possible (it can also be left floating) with a proper light it will take off in your tank and fill it in I'm sure.
Other plants to try: 
Anubias and java ferns: great species lots of varieties. They are rhizome based (rhizome is the horizontal part that roots and stems grow from) DO NOT BURY THE RHIZOME! They are most commonly (gently-think of the rhizome like your arm-don't tie tight and cut off circulation) tied to decor/rock/wood in a tank. If the plant has very long roots you can stuff roots in the substrate but not the rhizome. 
Crypts: also a lot of types to choose from. This one you plant normally in the substrate, a bit sensitive to moving moved its leaves will sometime melt when put in a new tank, within a month it should have new growth.


----------



## LittleWanda

Aqua Aurora said:


> Your stem plant on the left is most likely grown emersed (out of water) before sale. Expect a lot of leaf melt, new leaves will grow for underwater living BUT its a medium light plant-most likely one to die if any do in that tank. Strongly recommend spreading the stems out a little so light can reach the lower leaves, do not keep it bundled. Dwarf hair grass DHG and the moss are low light and fairly undemanding but take some time to grow. I can't tell what the plant on the right is, little blurry.. wisteria? don't bury it too deep, just the rots if possible (it can also be left floating) with a proper light it will take off in your tank and fill it in I'm sure.
> Other plants to try:
> Anubias and java ferns: great species lots of varieties. They are rhizome based (rhizome is the horizontal part that roots and stems grow from) DO NOT BURY THE RHIZOME! They are most commonly (gently-think of the rhizome like your arm-don't tie tight and cut off circulation) tied to decor/rock/wood in a tank. If the plant has very long roots you can stuff roots in the substrate but not the rhizome.
> Crypts: also a lot of types to choose from. This one you plant normally in the substrate, a bit sensitive to moving moved its leaves will sometime melt when put in a new tank, within a month it should have new growth.


The plant on the left was in a tank at the fish store. But tonight I'll spread it out a little. Any tips on burying it? It's hard to do so with the rocks. Maybe I need more rocks. The plant on the right is wisteria but I don't remember roots, just the stem. It had a metal ring around the bottom of it, which I removed.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Wisteria can be buried totally. It's Water Sprite that has the issue with being buried so deeply. But yes, definitely spreading them out a little more and they won't rot on you right away.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

LittleWanda said:


> The plant on the left was in a tank at the fish store. But tonight I'll spread it out a little. Any tips on burying it? It's hard to do so with the rocks. Maybe I need more rocks. The plant on the right is wisteria but I don't remember roots, just the stem. It had a metal ring around the bottom of it, which I removed.


Sorry I shoudl clarify "before sale to the store to sell to you"



lilnaugrim said:


> Wisteria can be buried totally. It's Water Sprite that has the issue with being buried so deeply. But yes, definitely spreading them out a little more and they won't rot on you right away.


Ah thank you for correcting that! I keep mixing the two plants (wisteria and water sprite) up ^^''


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yours stems can be pretty picky. Atleast in my experience. Many people say they're super easy. But they do okayish in 1 tank. Growing tall but the lower leaves keep falling off. In the other tank they thrive and flourish. Idk. Both are in the very same conditions. So weird.


----------



## ApochSaint

InStitches said:


> beautiful


What type of rock is that in your tank? i really like it


----------



## savagebeautymnl

*First Dirted 2.5 Gal*

After managing to grow a nice jungle and establish peace in my 15 gal sorority, I decided to try my hand at dirting a few of the smaller tanks I have for my boys. 

This is the first one - it houses Charq, a RT black orchid. I don't have a camera right now that does justice to his color, but sometime soon I'll let him have his time in the limelight. 

Still pretty bare, but hopefully this fills in faster with the gravel-capped dirt. I don't have any special lighting, but I'm hopeful since there was growth even when I left the plants just free floating. The rest of the tanks are still bare-bottom, with bundled and floating stems.

Edit: That fern to the right is under observation right now, since I just found out it isn't a real aquatic. I might remove it depending on how its slow decay affects the water parameters.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

The fern doesn't grow and is a sediment magnet with the fine edges of its leaves, gets nasty quick that way. Its best in a vivarium with high humidity, leaves above water, and in well draining soil.


----------



## ReptiFish

I want to contribute to the thread! I have a 5.5 gallon Aqueon tank that I got from my work (I work at a pet store).

In my tank there is:
Amazon Sword, Vallisneria, Spiralis, Java Fern, and some Hygrophila

This is my very first tank and very first betta so any feedback would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Tree

Here is my update on my Riparium. one more plant in the tank and it will be finished. Waiting for a plant in the mail.


----------



## ao

Wow! I love all the pretty reds and purples!


----------



## Tree

Thanks! I hope the middle one will bush out and the Wandering Jew will vine all the way around the front of the tank.


----------



## savagebeautymnl

Aqua Aurora said:


> The fern doesn't grow and is a sediment magnet with the fine edges of its leaves, gets nasty quick that way. Its best in a vivarium with high humidity, leaves above water, and in well draining soil.


Thanks for tip, Aqua. When I looked at it up close, I couldn't believe how dirty it was. Will be looking for a suitable broad-leafed replacement this weekend!


----------



## beccadsl

Newest addition


----------



## InStitches

stunning


----------



## BettaSplendid

Eeeeeeee- that is amazing, Bec. And one lucky betta!! I love how you built up the gravel in some spots, low in others. Nice natural feel. I need more gravel...


----------



## beccadsl

Thanks! It was hard leaving him in his smaller tank until I got this one finished.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Only really have a couple tanks worth showing at the moment.

29 Gallon


2.5 Gallon


And it's a little out of focus, I apologize.
1.5 Gallon Dwarf Hairgrass tank


----------



## Julie7778

lilnaugrim said:


> Only really have a couple tanks worth showing at the moment.
> 
> 29 Gallon
> 
> 
> 2.5 Gallon
> 
> 
> And it's a little out of focus, I apologize.
> 1.5 Gallon Dwarf Hairgrass tank


Woah! Gorgeous tanks Lil. What plant is that in the second picture on the far right at front?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Julie7778 said:


> Woah! Gorgeous tanks Lil. What plant is that in the second picture on the far right at front?



Thanks!

Pogostemon Erectus, a fantastic plant but it's a moderate grower when given high lighting and some co2. co2 isn't overly necessary but it will speed up growth.


----------



## InStitches

oh man. oh man oh man. I pulled my 8 gallon apart for the first time in a year for a rescape with driftwood. I haven't moved the anubias a single time. It was mucky.

Removed the last merbaby statue and the terra cotta house, since there are now plenty of plants for the fish to hide in. No need for it at all, I rarely see the loaches use it.

I got a bunch of driftwood a while ago at a LFS. This weekend was their last day open  Can't believe it.

Driftwood in:









my bucket o' plants :-D








I love love love this sword as a foreground plant:








I adore this anubias, I watch it grow a couple new leaves every week:








Planted... I can't see anything, so I hope it looks good! :lol:








Does anyone have any better suggestions for where I can show off the anubias? I think it won't be very visible where I have it. Should I chop it up and have anubias all over the place?

I'll get better photos when the water clears ;-)


----------



## savagebeautymnl

InStitches said:


> Does anyone have any better suggestions for where I can show off the anubias? I think it won't be very visible where I have it. Should I chop it up and have anubias all over the place?


Looks great so far, at least what I can make out. The anubias looks lush enough to divide.  Why not put one piece towards the front, leftish, and another at the top of your driftwood?


----------



## LittleWanda

I added some new plants and a few rocks today


----------



## InStitches

savagebeautymnl said:


> Looks great so far, at least what I can make out. The anubias looks lush enough to divide.  Why not put one piece towards the front, leftish, and another at the top of your driftwood?


I might give that a try!

I also ordered some bucephalandra, so that will be fantastic to tuck into nooks and crannies as well!


----------



## Tree

My betta bulbs are WEEDS! LOL Kelp is loving the large leaves but now I am wishing I had a larger tank. =P


----------



## Gariana

Tree - that's a gorgeous colorful jungle :-D


----------



## Tree

thanks =D I love my tanks!


----------



## InStitches

gorgeous  Yeah the bulbs are like... pond plants apparently lol.


----------



## Tree

InStitches said:


> gorgeous  Yeah the bulbs are like... pond plants apparently lol.


agreed. Man. I trimmed it today.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Some of the tanks.. need to take new shots of the others.

6g bowfront


7g cube



10g standard


12g long


----------



## InStitches

wow. especially that anubias tank, wow. I am about to do an anubias nano, any tips?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

InStitches said:


> wow. especially that anubias tank, wow. I am about to do an anubias nano, any tips?


BUY LARGER RHIZOMES don't get the 1/2" rhizomes with 5 leaves, get high leaf count per a rhizome and fills in even faster with more new growth.


----------



## InStitches

Aqua Aurora said:


> BUY LARGER RHIZOMES don't get the 1/2" rhizomes with 5 leaves, get high leaf count per a rhizome and fills in even faster with more new growth.


Makes sense! So when I cut my anubias up to make more plants, the larger the cuttings, the better?

I have no idea what I have purchased to be honest, I bought them on SNE on aquabid so hoping for good plants to arrive.


----------



## InStitches

I also want a sword-focused tank...
this is a $30 sword hybrid...










And this is a $50 sword hybrid...










I want them both, but not for their prices, and certainly not for the shipping cost from Indonesia T_T I'm not even sure if they would survive the trip!
Do any of you all have any similar swords to recommend?


----------



## lilnaugrim

First one looks like a Melon cross and the second an Ozelot mixed with Marble Queen and possibly Rubin or Red Flame. Look at those two types first to see what you like. 

Look here: http://www.bamaplants.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_4&sort=20a&page=1

And here: http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/Sword-Plants-_c_8.html

I realize some people may not like those shops but it's at least a good reference point as far as prices and species to look at. Of course there is aquabid as well which is where I'm sure you saw those ones ^_^

In a sword tank I recommend going soil based since they'll need all the nutrients, you can use liquid ferts as well but you won't need as much. Iron (for reds) and Potassium; most swords tend to become Potassium deficient so watch out for that. And then just Flourish Comp will be appreciated. I recomend also a small layer of Laterite and Potash on the bottom of the soil layer. I love using this from BamaPlants: (it comes with Potash but not Laterite) http://www.bamaplants.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=40_42&products_id=89 You can get Laterite at most pet shops near the plant selection. I know my PetSmart carries it but not my PetCo for whatever reason. Or some sort of clay based substrate. Could do the soil, some Eco complete mixed with sand for top layer, the swords will like that.


----------



## InStitches

thank you for the links and tips  I do like bama plants and have heard good things about the second link. I loooove my aquabid though, amazing prices on SNE...

it probably takes so long to cross the plants successfully... if only I had time for another in depth project


----------



## Driananium

My new 11 gallon hexagon tank. Still has some wisteria clippings to fill it in, but I'm pretty sure that madagascar lace is going to quickly fill up the tank. (Twas an impulse buy. I only ID'd it about a week ago.)
And the adorable inhabitant:








I saw him 3 weeks ago at petco, couldn't turn him down twice. Poor thing had been there for so long! Depending on the light/his mood, the pink will turn either steel blue, green or yellow.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Driananium said:


> My new 11 gallon hexagon tank. Still has some wisteria clippings to fill it in, but I'm pretty sure that madagascar lace is going to quickly fill up the tank. (Twas an impulse buy. I only ID'd it about a week ago.)
> And the adorable inhabitant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him 3 weeks ago at petco, couldn't turn him down twice. Poor thing had been there for so long! Depending on the light/his mood, the pink will turn either steel blue, green or yellow.


Yeah, Madagascar Lace is a beautiful plant!

And yes, that's because he's a Copper! It's a metallic sort of color, primarily it's silver but depending on the light reflecting and his genes, it can appear blue, green, yellow, red, purple, silver, or gold ^_^ Platinum's are white with copper-ish tint to the scales. Gold's are yellow x copper. There are many possibilities with copper 

His color ID is Copper Gas, similar to the Mustard Gas which is blue body, yellow fins and black/blue band at the edge of the fin. And instead of blue body your boy has a Copper body and hence the trade name of Copper Gas


----------



## Driananium

Thanks for the info, I was wondering what his color classification was. It was a nice surprise when I got him home. Petco lights only showed pink.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

InStickes, I frequent a panted tank specific forum with a members sales forum that sells all sorts of plants and other tank related items, might have what you are looking for, will PM you.

Driananium, Madagascar sword need medium to high light to thrive, what do you have for a light? how high is it above the substrate?


----------



## Driananium

Oh, it thrives lol. It puts out a new leaf daily just about. I don't have anything special for lighting, (though I do want to replace the bulb with a daylight bulb) but I have a good amount of natural light. The light source is approximately 20 inches from substrate. I researched later., and found out it particularly likes iron, which my well is full of, sure enough two days later the water no longer smells like iron, now if only I could find some way to grow it IN my well lol


----------



## Tree

my Riparium top view.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Nice I always love the look of wondering jew before it gets too long to support itself and starts sagging, then its snip snip or use clear fishing line as a grow wire for it.. or cut and replant cuttings, pretty soon there's no light getting to the bottom of the tank ^^


----------



## Gariana

Nice! I love ripariums, there's always something so lush about them.


----------



## InStitches

my boyfriend's 15 gallon at the moment, freshly cycled, planted and stocked  (I'll get photos of my own planted tanks up shortly lol)


----------



## Gariana

My betta cube seems to be turning into a betta jungle... :shock:








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BlueInkFish

And I like it that way!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Gariana said:


> My betta cube seems to be turning into a betta jungle... :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Yup horwort is a beast like that. Be mindful not to let it loose into waterways (down drain/loo). Just wait for the tiger lotus a few more weeks, leaves will be bigger than your hands!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Hornwort always melted in my tanks :, (


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FishyFishy89 said:


> Hornwort always melted in my tanks :, (


it can shed its leaves when put in a new tank and take up to a month to get decent new growth.. I hate the mess the sheded leaves make.


----------



## dannifluff

Just thought I'd post some pics of my 7 gallon cubes as well. They're both fairly new so the plants are still settling in. One has CO2 diffuser in which seems to be working well, so I have another on order for the second tank.

So, tank number one, awaiting fish from Thailand (if it ever arrives!)








Currently has rotala indica, ludwigia arcuata, salvinia minima, duckweed, anubias nanas, java moss, water wisteria.

Tank number two (awaiting CO2 diffuser)








Currently has bacopa monnieri, salvinia minima, duckweed, anubias nanas, java moss, hornwort (in recovery) and... _can anyone identify the green spriggy stuff for me?_ I've been calling it elodea, but I get so mixed up between elodea/anacharis, lol. It grows like a triffid though.

The brown java moss at the back was salt-dipped. Ugh, never again. It's recovering quicker now in the CO2 tank, which is the main reason I'm getting one for the other tank. Otherwise I'm going to have to pull it and maybe replace with some crypts in the substrate.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Aqua Aurora said:


> it can shed its leaves when put in a new tank and take up to a month to get decent new growth.. I hate the mess the sheded leaves make.


It didn't just shed. It flat out melted away. Never gave new growth.


----------



## DanyDrogo

My tank is not nearly as lush as all your beautiful tanks but I do have a few plants in mine. I have a 2.5 gallon on my desk at work. I'm battling a bit of algae because my desk is right next to the window. I took a few plant clipping from my tank at home to help compete a few weeks ago. Hopefully in time they will be much fuller .


----------



## zenquarium

https://vid.me/4LEU

Short video of my fluval spec III. It has a waterfall in it. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## lilnaugrim

zenquarium said:


> https://vid.me/4LEU
> 
> Short video of my fluval spec III. It has a waterfall in it. Let me know what you all think.


Very nice, but why do you have a male and female in the same tank? You do realize that you'll probably end up with one or both of them being dead eventually. I can see the male is already stressed out with her presence and she's quite dull in colorations.


----------



## zenquarium

lilnaugrim said:


> Very nice, but why do you have a male and female in the same tank? You do realize that you'll probably end up with one or both of them being dead eventually. I can see the male is already stressed out with her presence and she's quite dull in colorations.


Her colors are like that I know because I raise her since she was a fry. She was a slow eater compare to her siblings. 

As for the male I think he has downs or a mutation. He swims upside down sometime, his face looks off, and his pectoral fins are slightly fused. He is not aggressive compare to his siblings. 

They both came from the same spawn that I breed. They are close to 2 years old.


----------



## Julie7778

zenquarium said:


> Her colors are like that I know because I raise her since she was a fry. She was a slow eater compare to her siblings.
> 
> As for the male I think he has downs or a mutation. He swims upside down sometime, his face looks off, and his pectoral fins are slightly fused. He is not aggressive compare to his siblings.
> 
> They both came from the same spawn that I breed. They are close to 2 years old.


If they both are having problems, wouldn't it be best to put them separately? The tank is gorgeous! I just think it's better if you take 1 or the other out


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Very nice, but why do you have a male and female in the same tank? You do realize that you'll probably end up with one or both of them being dead eventually. I can see the male is already stressed out with her presence and she's quite dull in colorations.





Julie7778 said:


> If they both are having problems, wouldn't it be best to put them separately? The tank is gorgeous! I just think it's better if you take 1 or the other out


I agree, if the male has a hard time swimming I would place him in a smaller tank so he wont have to use up a lot of his energy in such a large tank (I cannot believe I am saying that cause normally I/we would like to see them in a large tank.) Haha


----------



## zenquarium

Thank you for the advice and compliment. I did originally have them in separate aquariums. The male was living in a cherry shrimp tank when he was about a month old because of his deformities. I haven't seen him eat any cherry shrimp in fact the population of the cherry shrimp increased.(Even when little baby shrimps are next to him he doesn't eat them). 

The female I took her out of a sorority since she was not eating enough. She would never swim up to eat during feeding time, only waiting for the leftovers on the gravel if there was any.

So eventually I move the male to the current aquarium with originally two guppies and move the female to the cherry shrimp tank. 

Guppies gave birth and I notice he does not eat the babies guppies. I put a mirror in front of him he doesn't flare. He has always been the same since he was a fry. A chill funny looking betta that swims upside down or sideways. I would suspect swim blabber issue but he can swim up and down with ease. 

I move the female in the current aquarium and I have not observe any changes in behavior and its probably been 8 months. 

But both act the same since birth and they are about 2 years old. I have spawn betta since 1999. I would never fight them or subject to cruelty. 

I can separate them but from my understanding most wild bettas (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peaceful_betta) are not as aggressive as the splenden betta due to selective spawning for betta aggressiveness and eventually they are the current colorful splenden betta we buy in the fish market. 

I think the male betta may have the not aggressive gene or he just mentally challenge. 

But If I do see sight of aggression or stress then I will separate them. At night lay next to each other near the intake filter. None of there scales and fins are damage in the past 8 months. 

I hope that ease your worries.


----------



## greyko

This is my tank so far. No fish yet!

Mauva stricta up the back, I liked the dark greens and purples.
In the middle is some driftwood with anubis, and up the front is a banana lily and lilaeopsis. 


My aim would be a nice rock wall at the back with some moss. That might have to be a long term project.


----------



## Synapse

I have some java moss on the log now, but my phone's broken.
That's Khras and 9 neon tetras in a 10g.


----------



## Johnson1905

These are my first planted tanks and bettas. Casper is in a 5 gallon tank with plants that seem to all be doing well except for the moneywort. There mostly stems without leaves lol. Dosing with flourish so hopefully they perk up


----------



## Johnson1905

This is sunkiss' stank. It's also a plated 2.5 gallon. If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve my tanks all advice will be appreciated. As I said I am completely new to this, I just want my fishys to be happy


----------



## themamaj

*New 10 gallon NPT*

My big project today! I have my new 10 gallon NPT up and running. Used mineralized topsoil from Bama Plants and sand topper. Have T8 light so hoping for good plant growth. Goliath has found paradise. Cracking me up exploring new plants. Mystery snails happy too. My attempt was aimed at a Dutch aquascape theme where there are groups of varying plants in diagonal lines. I hope as plants fill in it will achieve that look. Any suggestions on what should add or move around? For first try at this I am pleased. Hopefully will continue to improve as learn more


----------



## Fin Fancier

Finally added a few more plants to Finn's five gallon. I'm hoping the val will be happy and grow taller for me. So far his favorite addition is the guppy grass. He's made a big bubble nest right in the middle of it.


----------



## themamaj

Very nice tank!


----------



## Fin Fancier

Thank you. I love Goliath's tank. What is the name of the red foreground plant?


----------



## themamaj

Scarlett temple. Loved it because of color. Need med to high light. Have heard will spread. Hope it does well. One of my favorite.


----------



## JamieL

No bettas, but i just set up a planted 60g. topsoil, sand cap and t5ho lighting. i have anubias, swords, wisteria, and a bunch of others i can't remember the names of anymore


----------



## InStitches

very very nice


----------



## Tree

I bought a statue and it looks really nice in my specV.


----------



## dannifluff

Tree I want to steal Wahoo 

P.S. Nice statue!


----------



## Lilypad

So many beautiful tanks! I need to add more to my new tank but have been at a loss of what else I should do. Lots of great ideas along with explanations in this thread, I've learned a lot reading through this.


----------



## Tree

dannifluff said:


> Tree I want to steal Wahoo
> 
> P.S. Nice statue!



lol One of my friends said Wahoo's white reminds her of a pearl color. =)

and thanks.


----------



## Gariana

Really nice tanks, guys :-D

I just completely redid my 33 gallon (switched the driftwood with a much, MUCH larger one), so I'll post a pic when the plants have settled down again and grown in a bit.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

I decided to get some more plants today, redesigned my tank. Got some new plant types too. Got more Green Cabomba and Moneywort. As well as some Hornwort and Red Ludwigia. I wanted to get some Scarlet Temple (since my name is Scarlett, but they didn't have any good bunches. Maybe next time)
I also have some Moss balls, and a sword plant too.


----------



## Gariana

Well, here's the redone 33g. Bad picture and the plants need to grow in again, but I really love the huge piece of wood.








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fin Fancier

Gariana that is a wonderful piece of driftwood. It's got it's own little shelf for anubias and everything.


----------



## Johnson1905

I did Casper and Sunkiss 100% change today. Rearranged some plants and added a black back ground


----------



## Johnson1905

Johnson1905 said:


> I did Casper and Sunkiss 100% change today. Rearranged some plants and added a black back ground


Here's casper


----------



## Johnson1905

Johnson1905 said:


> I did Casper and Sunkiss 100% change today. Rearranged some plants and added a black back ground



And sunkiss


----------



## Gariana

Fin Fancier said:


> Gariana that is a wonderful piece of driftwood. It's got it's own little shelf for anubias and everything.


Thank you :-D

I saw it at the LFS and just couldn't go home without it. It's a tight fit (had so saw off a bit from the left end), but I love the height and texture it gives to the tank. It has all sorts of nooks and crannies for both fish and plants and my cories seem especially taken with it.http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## FishyFishy89

Where'd you get that statue Tree?


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Where'd you get that statue Tree?


I got it at my LFS in Norfthfield MN called Aquatic pets. They do have a facebook account to see if they can get you one. They have a lot of really cool dragon statues. large to small.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> I got it at my LFS in Norfthfield MN called Aquatic pets. They do have a facebook account to see if they can get you one. They have a lot of really cool dragon statues. large to small.


Will have to stalk them


----------



## KORHC

*My high tech 3 gallon*

I added a diy co2 system today and switched to aquasoil. Maybe by this weekend i'll slowly acclimate my betta. 
Plants are red root floaters, ludwigia repens, rotala macrandra, java ferns, moss balls, anubias, might add dwarf baby tears later on 
Lights: Finnex fugeray planted+ 12"
Ferts: Iron dosed everyday, flourish comp 2x a week, flourish root tabs. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQPBv5Q2168


----------



## Cat2015

*Three weeks young!*

Some fab planted tanks on here! This is my first planted tank and cant wait to see what it looks like in a few months time....hopefully not dead :lol: I too think it would be great to have a section for planted tanks, perhaps I could steal a few idea's for my next one 

I think it would look better without the wires showing tho!

Cat


----------



## FishyFishy89

Cat2015 said:


> Some fab planted tanks on here! This is my first planted tank and cant wait to see what it looks like in a few months time....hopefully not dead :lol: I too think it would be great to have a section for planted tanks, perhaps I could steal a few idea's for my next one
> 
> I think it would look better without the wires showing tho!
> 
> Cat


A plain black background will help hide those wires.


----------



## Cat2015

I reckon you're right, I was thinking more of a stone wall background what do you think?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Cat2015 said:


> I reckon you're right, I was thinking more of a stone wall background what do you think?


That will probably look nice and perhaps more natural.


----------



## kittenfish

This is my 5 gallon with the Big Red Sword and maaaybe a few too many fish. Stems are looking pretty sad because I went too long between trims and all the light was blocked out, but they are bouncing back well.


----------



## Gariana

Gorgeous tank, kittenfish :-D I love red swords, have one in my 33g.


----------



## kittenfish

Thanks! It's too bad this one won't stop growing at this size. I'm going to have to take it out soon. You can see where I've already chopped off several leaves in the front because they were pressing up against the glass. Meanwhile, the one in my 20g doesn't want to grow past 6 inches (probably because my plecos are eating it).


----------



## BettaFire682

very busy but very pretty


----------



## SheCaMo

My 75g in progress.. still missing some plants. I really would like to add something colorful, but not sure what.

Cholla and some plantsare from RusselThe and some plants from aselvarial The rest is out of my 36g Bowfront


----------



## Aqua Aurora

SheCaMo said:


> My 75g in progress.. still missing some plants. I really would like to add something colorful, but not sure what.
> 
> Cholla and some plantsare from RusselThe and some plants from aselvarial The rest is out of my 36g Bowfront


Depending on your lightig and if you have a soil based tank or can get root tabs.. or dose gerts look into tiger lotus, big red leaves make a great contrast. There's a lot of sword species some have a red tint to them too.


----------



## SheCaMo

AquaAurora I have Eco Complete capped with Sand and the lights are the Beamworks double bright.


----------



## Strawberry12

my tank is finally bouncing back after Massive Plant Explosion 2015™


----------



## frospike38

Here's my current setup. Need more plants..I want something "bushy/thick" and is low light. Currently have Amazon sword and mini Java fern, 2 moss balls and some Christmas moss (it's on my driftwood but I can't get it to attach, so I placed small pebbles on it to hold it down.)


----------



## kitkat67

First time using soil (miracle gro organic with a sand cap). Ammonia went through the roof. Will this go away eventually or is there something I should do?

Anacharis is flowering and fingers crossed allelopathy is at minimum.


----------



## kitkat67

Update: Just tested ammonia and it is 0.5 ppm lower than yesterday! Yay!


----------



## lilnaugrim

frospike38 said:


> Here's my current setup. Need more plants..I want something "bushy/thick" and is low light. Currently have Amazon sword and mini Java fern, 2 moss balls and some Christmas moss (it's on my driftwood but I can't get it to attach, so I placed small pebbles on it to hold it down.)


Try Pygmy Chain Swords! Fantastic little plant ^_^


----------



## frospike38

I bought a wisteria plant today and I really like it!


----------



## aqua hero

here my tank setup. she is still young but when she puberty hits her. oh man she is gonna look awesome.


















i also made a journal on it if any one wants to follow.


----------



## lilnaugrim

That's gorgeous Aqua! I don't have enough patience to do something like that lol!!

The most I get is doing my 4 gallon which FINALLY cleared up it's algae bloom after dosing Accu-Clear for a week!! It's only supposed to take a day or two so that gives you an idea on the severity, doesn't help that my Finnex lights are so darn bright! I'll have to change out the Wallichii since it isn't doing well, but I have my Pogostemon Erectus I can replace it with :-D
I apologize, it's still a little messy from the ride home. I showed it at our Annual Fish Show and Auction and so I haven't done anything with it since then, just trying to clear up the algae bloom took first priority.


----------



## themamaj

Cat2015 said:


> Some fab planted tanks on here! This is my first planted tank and cant wait to see what it looks like in a few months time....hopefully not dead :lol: I too think it would be great to have a section for planted tanks, perhaps I could steal a few idea's for my next one
> 
> I think it would look better without the wires showing tho!
> 
> Cat


Gorgeous tank! Love your rock selection. By the way where do you find branches like that? Have looked all over here.


----------



## manami

It's been a while since I added a pic of my betta. Not much has changed, but I will add more plants soon! (or later XD).

Can you find the Amano shrimp? = D


----------



## wildmountainthyme

I really want to show off my lily pad.. I thought my DL was dying but I came back 2 days later and it had 2 huge leaves and a lily pad! I am overly excited about this, lol!


----------



## dannifluff

I thought I'd just post some updated pics of my two 'jungle tanks'.








I have officially lost control of the plants in this tank. It's my fault for getting too attached. Each time I trim them, I think 'aw but they're so healthy' and I end up stuffing the trimmings back in there somewhere. And now I am at this stage... complete chaos. It's my fault for getting water wisteria I suppose. I fully expected it to die on me, but it has surpassed all expectations. Arthur is starting to look a little nervous, as if the plants may one day turn around and eat him, so I guess I'll have to get scissor-happy some day soon. But I really don't want to!








This one is more controlled, since the rotala indica seems less inclined to snake all over the tank like the hornwort in the other one, and consequently forms a nice floating barrier, enabling me to actually see into the tank.


I love seeing my fish weave in and out of the plants, or using them as hammocks. When it's breakfast/dinner time, as I walk up to the tanks, they magically appear from out of the growth like tiny little sea monsters.


----------



## wildmountainthyme

Those tanks are awesome, dannifluff! I want mine to look like that eventually.


----------



## dannifluff

Haha... it's a double edged sword in a way. I cannot even describe how messy water changes have become! But I guess the advantage is that I don't have to do them much... right now they're getting about 25% per week, and even then nitrates really aren't climbing above 5ppm, which I suspect is mostly the macro ferts that I am adding. I think if I stopped adding those I'd have no nitrates in my water column, but since most of the plants are floating I do need them.

Next time I do a planted tank, I'm going to at least attempt some form of aqua scape. These ones were more of an experiment to see if I could actually successfully figure out how to grow plants without killing them and trashing my water quality, so now I know that I can I'll feel more confident in attempting some sort of garden. I'm really tempted to get a new tank for my study but... gah. You know how it is.


----------



## InStitches

I like the forests you have, dannifluff!

Update on my 8 gallon 

A month ago I removed the terra cotta hide and the merbaby and did a rescape with driftwood. I love it so much more this way.

I always have tannins but it only bothers me when I go to photograph the tank. I have considered using Purigen to clarify the water, but I have a very solid biological filtration system in this tank that I use to seed other tanks, and don't want to mess with it. I've seeded 4 other tanks with it successfully now.

Everything grows constantly in this tank. The only one I'm having issues with is the crypt, but it's due for a new root tab. I love how bright and green and full my plants are becoming. My favorites are the anubias nana (it has three growing points now!) and the e. Gabrieli.

Currently using a 60 watt replacement 5000k bulb. Hoping to find a 100 watt replacement 6500k bulb instead at some point. 0.8 mL CO2 Booster daily, Osmocote + as root tabs, with Ferrochel used as root tabs when the rooted plants show a need.









Spud is currently the Betta inhabitant, with a CPO (he has a cave in the bigger driftwood), a juvenile platy (Piggy's baby!), my java loach pair, and some super tiny, adorable calico bristlenose pleco babies I am growing out for a bigger tank.

There are three variations of pest snails, including ramshorns (which I love), bladder snails (ick) and and unidentified kind that looks like half a clam shell >_>

I'll probably have some ramshorns to give away soon! They love the pleco food and have multiplied on it.


----------



## Tree

Carps tank.=)


----------



## InStitches

love it! What is the wrinkly plant in front?


----------



## Polkadot

Great lily pad wildmountainthyme,your betta must love playing under it. 

Beautiful tanks Tree & InStitches.


----------



## Tree

InStitches said:


> love it! What is the wrinkly plant in front?


their called Crypt Balansae. they grow like mad! love em.



Polkadot said:


> Great lily pad wildmountainthyme,your betta must love playing under it.
> 
> Beautiful tanks Tree & InStitches.


thanks =)


----------



## wildmountainthyme

Polkadot said:


> Great lily pad wildmountainthyme,your betta must love playing under it.
> 
> Beautiful tanks Tree & InStitches.


Thank you! In the past few days I got 2 more lilypads. This lily was slow growing at first but just exploded last week, so many leaves and lilypads now.


----------



## Polkadot

wildmountainthyme said:


> Thank you! In the past few days I got 2 more lilypads. This lily was slow growing at first but just exploded last week, so many leaves and lilypads now.


Sounds good!


----------



## Soriel

My newest Betta Boy, Beaver's Loft :lol:
Frogbit roots as blanket
IAL as bed
:lol:


----------



## NickAu

I just love jungle tanks.

Here is my soon to be jungle.









Before you say it, My Betta is fine she just loves sleeping in her plants. There is a big chunk of IAL sitting on top of the Riccia, She must feel safe with the IAL above and all the Riccia under her, Well hidden for sleep.


----------



## Soriel

Haha Nick, i can't help but see the same sleeping pose of her in your profile pic as well! :lol: I'll show my husband what really is a jungle! :-D

I relooked, maybe profile pic isnt a sleeping pose. oops.


----------



## Sadist

I finally got my tanks 100% planted except for two fake hornwort plants that I'll just leave in because I like them.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Though pothos can tolerate being under water its not a true aquatic and grows best with the leaves above water-it gets more co2 that way (typically the limiting factor in aquatic plant growth) which lets it grow faster.


----------



## Sadist

I am trying to keep the leaves above water. I'd already messed around in the water enough yesterday that Mrs. Fish was getting a little stressed. I'll keep adjusting them so they're more like the 5.5 gallon tank with most of the leaves above the water.


----------



## Sadist

Oops, too late to edit the last post.

I was thinking of tying a floating ball or something to some of the pothos stems to help it stay afloat. In the larger tanks, they have glass and plastic lids (where the plastic can be cut for cords to come out). I've taken the plastic off and use the lid to keep the leaves up so it's mostly stems in the tank.

The small 2.5 gallon tank doesn't have that. It has a tiny gap, just big enough for the leaf stem to stick out of the back. That isn't helping me give shade to Mrs. Fish or her prone to algae plants. I'm using smaller cuttings in her tank since it's so small, too. Most of them just have a partial leaf floating out of the water.

So do you think a fishing bobber or something would work if I could tie it to the right spots?


----------



## lilnaugrim

You could use the shower caddy things, may not look so nice but you can suction cup them to the side without any media in them just to keep the Pothos above the water.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Just going to tag my tanks to this post instead of double posting!

My 29


4 gallon (a little messier than usual, have to clean it up some!)


45


----------



## Sadist

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Thank you! :-D


----------



## Tree

here some of my tanks, growing like mad.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Wahoo looks beautiful in his tank Tree!

I wish my plants were growing like mad. I've been neglecting my tanks a little with midterms coming up so they aren't getting as much ferts which means they aren't as happy >.< whoops!


----------



## Tree

thanks! 
Wahoo, strangely enough has not changed drastically. maybe a little black in some areas but not spreading..yet. t

I too have been neglecting the tanks as well. just added ferts in yesterday after going a trim up. sadly my sisters betta had died so I took all of her live plants and added them in some of the tanks. (fish died of old age)

the only plants that still are not thriving as I want them too are the AR's(Alternanthera reineck). I might have to cut them and not get them anymore... so sad. =(


----------



## lilnaugrim

A. Reineckii is a finicky plant and a slow grower so don't expect it to pop an inch overnight like some do. It doesn't look like it's dying so I wouldn't touch them just yet. They also may be the var. Cardinalis, in which, they won't get too much bigger.


----------



## Tree

I had them for quite some time. added a few new one ones in. It seems like the bottom leaves are dying and the top are thriving. There use to be a whole bunch on that side but they all withered. do you know what the cause of the bottom leaves dying off? I heard about it before.


----------



## Sadist

I went ahead and ordered some water sprite. I never see it at the pet stores. Since I can't fill the whole water surface with pothos, let's get some sprite! I can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## Darius359au

Starting a "Properly" planned planted tank,(Unlike my other tank ).
Got the substrate and gravel down,(more like coarse sand than gravel),and the first plants are in ,got some nice Banana Lilly's for each partition and looking to add some vale's or rushes with some of the dwarf grass types.

Little bare but its a start ;-):-D


----------



## NickAu

Something I am messing with.


----------



## queenamira

How many gallons is that, Nick? That's beautiful.

I'm slowly adding more live plants in hopes of replacing all the (useless) silk ones. RIght now I don't really know where to place the anacharis stems so they're kinda randomly placed lol :-D


----------



## NickAu

5 gallon


----------



## themamaj

Nick your wood pieces are beautiful. You have done a good job with focal points and balance. Really nice tank!


----------



## Fin Fancier

The beginnings of planting my my 6.6 gallon petco bookshelf tank. My favorite plant so far is the purple cabomba. I know it gets large, but it is so worth the trimming and needle clean up. Jake seems to enjoy it as well.

(sorry for fuzzy phone pictures, this is the best I can do for now.)


----------



## themamaj

I love the purple cabomba as well! It actually will grow little purple flowers that are so pretty.


----------



## Julie7778

Here's my bettas tank


----------



## NickAu

Update on my 2 foot betta tank


----------



## themamaj

Julie what a beautiful fish and gorgeous tank. Where did you find your rock?


----------



## queenamira

I'm so jealous of all these amazing tanks!


----------



## NickAu

My other tank. I am actually considering making it a sorority tank.
100 gal 6 foot


----------



## Julie7778

themamaj said:


> Julie what a beautiful fish and gorgeous tank. Where did you find your rock?


Thank you very much!

I actually got the rocks in Poland when I was on vacation from a very nice fish store. They had piles of it, it looks like Seiryu stone. I'm sure you could probably find some! It's commonly used for aquascaping! 

I'm sorry I couldn't help much. :roll:


----------



## Tree

My new 2.6 gallon tank. still need some growing to do but It will look full in no time. =)


----------



## Sadist

I love it! Those floating plants have the most gorgeous root systems.


----------



## Tree

they do, I love frogbit. There's also some red roots in there as well. I wanted the red rocks to raise up but not sure if I did a great job on it. Even so, the tank is only a 2.6 gallon so if I added anymore gravel it would end up being a 1.5 gallon. funny enough, I didn't have enough sand so I mixed the black and white I had and ended up with that. I still didn't have enough so I added the rest of my white gravel. Hahaha looks good for me.


----------



## Sadist

I really like the look.


----------



## Darius359au

The new tank is fully planted now with Banana Lilly ,Hair grass and Corkscrew Val - need to add a couple of hidey hole tubes or pots and just let it all grow in now!


----------



## Sadist

I love those plants! Are you going to go with a natural terra cotta pot look or something else? I think anything would look nice next to those lovely greens.


----------



## Darius359au

@Sadist yes ,I'm looking at terracotta pots ,not sure about normal plant pot's though that just seems a little plain somehow ,if i can find them I'll use a handled pot similar to one with an anubus on it in my other tank.


----------



## Tree

So I wanted to show you all my first attempt of a natural planted tank last year when I had no idea how to care for the plants. 

trail and error with the plants that did not live long the first month of live plants:









changed objects around and the plants. had to clean and restart due to an algae break out I could not stop:









to the tank I have now: 9/21/14- 10/17/15










PS: I would love to see if any of you have pictures of your tanks in the past to see how well they improved. =D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes! Before and after's or a whole timeline! I'd love to see those too!!

Here are some of mine along the last year and a half!

My 29 when it first started








Wall of Myrio!








Changed up the design a few times, this is the more recent one








Most recent photo. I haven't been keeping up with it though so it's not as nice as it could be, still not bad of course, but I could make it look better is all ^_^


My 4 gallon was better documented and has had more changes to it.

First got it in just over a year ago!
A beautiful Schuber Wright beveled edge glass tank with Finnex equipment!


Filled'er up and started my aquascaping!


Thing started to change


(Sorry it's blurry!)
Changed the sand about four-five months later! Every tank I had had black and I was tired of it!


Sorry for awkward colors too. I realized just how bad at taking photos I was before XD But Algae!


Geeze, I really was good at taking blurry photos! The start of the "Grass Tank"


More defined, microsword growing in better


My favorite picture of the tank, it's peak for being a grass tank!


And then things got muddled, algae took over and killed some plants. I decided that I was going to reaquascape (this was about three months ago in the timeline) for our Fall Show and Auction to enter my tank. This tank took first place!


Unfortunately I had a huge bacteria bloom and algae bloom at the same time >.<


But hey, both my tanks placed 1st and 2nd! :-D


And here it is as of last week, I've cleaned it up since then and the Rotala Wallichii has actually started to grow back so it doesn't look so dismal any more! yay


----------



## Sadist

I love those! My tanks started out with silk plants, so it's not very interesting to see the silk plant replaced with 1-2 live plantlets and the silk plants slowly covered by brown algae.


----------



## Tree

Wow look at the improvement Liln! 
Once those plants grow I'm sure you will see a change Sadist.


----------



## Darius359au

And Finished, added pots for hidey holes ,(couldn't find fancy pots so plain it is),now it's a case of letting the plants grow in:thumbsup:


----------



## Sadist

I actually like it with the plain pots! They let the plants and fish shine more.


----------



## Alexguitar84

*First time*

Still trying to find what works for my tank. Anacharis is thrown in haphazardly.


----------



## Fin2you

here is my planted tank! Just finished it today & am really thrilled, I can't wait for it to fill in more & for all my baby fish to grow up! most of them are new a few came over from the 10gal community with the betta. Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appriciated! (I did use Flourish Excel tabs when I 1st set it up. & bought the liquid already, how often should I dose?)


----------



## NickAu

I notice a lot of people have little or no floating plants and am wondering why? Bettas love floating plants.

This is the top of my tank, I just took it for this post.

Duckweed, Water Sprite and Riccia









Floating plants and Indian Almond Leaf make a great spot to make bubble nests.









And are also a great place to sleep.
Betta using Riccia as a bed. She always picks a sleeping spot that’s under the Indian almond leaf. This photo was taken using a flash at night.









Front view. Its a mess but my Betta loves it. That is almost the true light level in my tank.


----------



## Fin2you

Nickau I I always found my betta preferred the small floating log to sleep in my old tanks over the leaf hammocks, so when I planted I made sure to buy my back plants already tall enough to reach the waterline. I don't want total coverage but do intend to add 1 floating something just haven't found it yet!


----------



## Darius359au

@nickau not floating plants as such but banana lilly pads make an acceptable alternative;-) thought I'd do a different type of planted tank pic ,looking straight down into the tank - the pads on Zorro's side are going nuts ,already trimmed them once:shock:


----------



## NickAu

My betta wouldnt go near those betta hammocks, Cant say I blame her, And you must admit she looks comfortable. 

That tank had Rasboras in it so its a bit bare in the middle I am looking for just the right plant to sort of fill it in. 

There is 1 thing but, At least in this thread we all have real plants, I hate plastic and silk, and I am also not a fan of ornaments, all I ever use is rock sand driftwood and live plants.


----------



## Fin2you

well another 2 trips to different LFS right after their new plant shipments came in & I scored what I needed to "finish" off my tanks "vision". Now to let the plants grow & fill in! So in love with my "creation" & Eeyore (beta) & all the other fish seem to approve the more natural home.


----------



## J J Carter

Aqua One Betta Duo 20l (bought in UK from Pets at Home). Plants in substrate are new, hence some melting. The moss balls were from my main aquarium to help cycling, 

Anubias are tied to the tank divider (I had to drill two holes) to give the bettas a place to rest.

I like the tank, loads of space in the rear where I tipped in a pack of Fluval bio-rings to boost filtration. The one weakness was the return pump jet was way too strong, hence the outlet cover to direct the flow up/down rather than across the tank.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

What are the non anubias plants in the tank jj? I can't quite ID them.. they look a bit like a Dracaena sp.. if they are.. Dracaena are non aquatic plants.


----------



## J J Carter

There's some Echinodorus palaefolius. I'll check the other with my LFS, they may have sold me an unsuitable plant!


----------



## endurance12

*Meet Gandalf the White.*

My betta fish. 

Bought him a while back and put him in a 1.5 gallon tank. Realized the temperature fluctuation was to great, even with a thermometer and a heater. (I live in Canda after all). 

Bought him a bigger 4.5 gallon API tank. His name is Gandalf the White. He is in fact white but depending on the lighting his tail can look blue.


----------



## Sadist

Here's a newer picture of my 10 gallon. I've had to actually move the pothos around because some of the fish were eating the roots. I know this plant is poisonous to cats, and I've never heard of fish eating them before.

I'm waiting and waiting for paypal to get my money transfer so I can buy some nice floating plants for the area the pothos has just vacated. I also have some water wisteria in the fry/quarantine tank that can be planted in a few more weeks for the back area of the tank. I might put some anubias in the super shady area to the right. Every time I get some anubias through quarantine, I find a place in the little 5.5's that need filling in.

edit: Oops, wrong picture. The pothos was not inside the water on the picture I wanted to post.

edit 2: adding more pictures. I had to get a picture of Mrs. Fish's tank from the side because there are too many reflections to see anything from the front.

Note, I have pothos sticking out of the back of both 5.5 gallon tanks, so the water level is lowered to prevent jumping out of that area. The back part has pothos instead of a lid.


----------



## Leotah

Planted Nano tank  just got my spiderwood all dressed up and put in! Hate seeing the string, hopefully those anubias grow quickly. Also waiting on my wisteria to adjust to being submerged. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Leotah

Should also be getting some ludwigia red hybrid in today! Yayyyyy!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sadist:You have a nice healthy blob-o-crypts in that first tank!

Leotah:what kind of string are you using? I use low poundage clear fishing line, very tin and transparent so its not that visible (found at bait shops and sporting goods stores).


----------



## Leotah

I just used sewing string because I heard that it will naturally decay off in time


----------



## eklonsdale

My tank when I threw it together three weeks ago.


----------



## eklonsdale

My tank now. 

Would I be able to prune the plant on the right without hurting it? It's kind of exploded all over the tank. Fish loves it, but I want to make sure she has enough room to swim in the future, especially as it's such a small tank.


----------



## Sadist

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sadist:You have a nice healthy blob-o-crypts in that first tank!


Thanks! They've bushed out so much that I had to move some to other tanks. There's a small sword in back and used to be a bunch of java fern and water wisteria before the guppies starting nomming them. The java fern grew really quickly and was providing shade. Now, it's making shade in Sky's tank (Mr. Fish's old tank).


----------



## Soriel

Twiggy's new home


----------



## Sadist

I love that natural look! It really makes Twiggy's colors pop.


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

Might as well post mine!

It will likely change in two weeks when I go back home on winter break, and again when I return to school a month later. I was thinking about possibly getting some taller plants for the left side, or some low-lying ground cover plants for the foreground... or both!

I also might just terraform it so that there's a massive hill on the left side and a valley on the right. Then, I'll stick the log into the hill (think Pride Rock, lol), put the java fern surrounding the anchored base of the log, put the crypts in the background of the valley on the right side, and then low-lying ground cover plants in the foreground of the valley. Any recommendations on very low-lying plants that don't require too much light?

The gravel looks much less jarring in person, I promise. The colors are more muted and natural.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I think I need to do some trimming. Haha


----------



## NickAu

FishyFishy89 said:


> I think I need to do some trimming. Haha


Nah I can still see water in places


----------



## FishyFishy89

Major trimming I moved a couple plants. 
Also did the 75 gal but the timer flipped the lights before the water could clear up from moving a couple things.


----------



## lilnaugrim

CuddlesTheBetta said:


> Might as well post mine!
> 
> It will likely change in two weeks when I go back home on winter break, and again when I return to school a month later. I was thinking about possibly getting some taller plants for the left side, or some low-lying ground cover plants for the foreground... or both!
> 
> I also might just terraform it so that there's a massive hill on the left side and a valley on the right. Then, I'll stick the log into the hill (think Pride Rock, lol), put the java fern surrounding the anchored base of the log, put the crypts in the background of the valley on the right side, and then low-lying ground cover plants in the foreground of the valley. Any recommendations on very low-lying plants that don't require too much light?
> 
> The gravel looks much less jarring in person, I promise. The colors are more muted and natural.


Wonderful, I love the more naturalistic approach! Though, I do recommend getting some taller plants for him to hide in as well as the low lying ones you want. Betta's need tall plants to keep them stress-free from the light as well as from the open spaces! I recommend trying out some Water Wisteria or Water Sprite (fern plant) for taller plants if you want a kind of forest look towards the back after you change your aquascape.

Some small, low light plants: 
Java Fern 'tropica' (which looks like you have that one, it's just the smaller version of the normal fern)
Anubias Nana and var. petite (same care as java fern)
Pygmy chain sword (can get kind of tall but it's a nice ornamental grassy plant)
Dwarf Sagittaria (similar to PCS)
Microsword
Cryptocoryne Parva

You can also take any stem plant and keep them trimmed low in order to achieve a sort of grassy/carpet/low lying plant type area. Easy stems:
Water Wisteria
Bacopa
Ludiwiga Repens
Rotala Indica
Cabomba
Hornwort (usually does better floating though)


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

lilnaugrim said:


> Wonderful, I love the more naturalistic approach! Though, I do recommend getting some taller plants for him to hide in as well as the low lying ones you want. Betta's need tall plants to keep them stress-free from the light as well as from the open spaces! I recommend trying out some Water Wisteria or Water Sprite (fern plant) for taller plants if you want a kind of forest look towards the back after you change your aquascape.
> 
> Some small, low light plants:
> Java Fern 'tropica' (which looks like you have that one, it's just the smaller version of the normal fern)
> Anubias Nana and var. petite (same care as java fern)
> Pygmy chain sword (can get kind of tall but it's a nice ornamental grassy plant)
> Dwarf Sagittaria (similar to PCS)
> Microsword
> Cryptocoryne Parva
> 
> You can also take any stem plant and keep them trimmed low in order to achieve a sort of grassy/carpet/low lying plant type area. Easy stems:
> Water Wisteria
> Bacopa
> Ludiwiga Repens
> Rotala Indica
> Cabomba
> Hornwort (usually does better floating though)


Nice!! Thanks so much for the help!

My betta spends a fair bit of time in the crypt at the back... also, the log actually creates a cave in the front of the cave that you're looking into one side of.

Going to the LFS now for some water conditioner... if I see anything that looks good, I'll grab it!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I clean up and moved a couple things in the 75 gal last night. However, during my water change I found out my filters had been unplugged for over 2 weeks O.O
Despite this, no fatalities and no one suffered. The plants, however, did flourish. Haha
So I think the tank might remain a tad cloudy for a little bit. If still cloudy tomorrow I'll do another water change.


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

Updates!!!

Got some wisteria, as well as some rosette sword. In retrospect, the latter might have been a mistake, but time will tell...


----------



## DangerousAngel

I really should stay out of here! 
Lil, thank you so much for that list! I desperately need to rescape Chili's tank, but I didn't know what I should try. I'll have to come back here to 'show off' my planted tanks.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Cleared up now. I bet it was from the stagnant water in the filters. I didn't think to check them before plugging them back in.


----------



## Fin2you

I need to stay out of this thread too! that & the LFS.... found some lucky bamboo that I have wanted. Plus a couple female molly's (Sunset & a balloon dalmation)


----------



## Gariana

Oh boy how I love this thread! So much goodness... I just wish I could grow stem plants - none of them survive in any of my three tanks. So I stick mostly with ferns and crypts.


----------



## hellobird

Finally gave Spooky's tank a big overhaul, very curious to see how this works out as I have never had a planted aquarium before, I hope they don't mind the gravel substrate.
The mesh at the back will hopefully grow into a java moss wall, I love the look of overgrown jungle tanks. Aside from the moss there is also anubias barteri, java fern, banana lily, monte carlo, blyxa (not sure how this will go but we will see). I also got some mini alternanthera just to see how it would do as well, but I don't know where to put it so the stems are just floating for now..










sorry for terrible phone quality aha


----------



## lilnaugrim

For Blyxa, you'll want a lot of Potassium. I use SeaChem's liquid Potassium and root tabs are very much essential if you want to keep it alive. It may not do too much under your light as they prefer much higher light but it may not die if you provide the other two essential needs.


----------



## fishkeeping

This is my fully planted 30 gallon long tank. There's a lot of plants, but there are just a tiny bit of space to plant more plants c: However, I can't wait for the plants to grow even fuller and bigger.


----------



## hellobird

lilnaugrim said:


> For Blyxa, you'll want a lot of Potassium. I use SeaChem's liquid Potassium and root tabs are very much essential if you want to keep it alive. It may not do too much under your light as they prefer much higher light but it may not die if you provide the other two essential needs.


Yeah! I kind of bought it on a whim and then realised aha. I did the same thing with the alternanthera. I've got my eye on a much better light, it's just a matter of figuring out how to remove the one that is already in place since it really does nothing for plants (although my java moss is already growing in, and my banana lily has a new leaf every day, crazy little plants). I regret I didn't think about planting this aquarium before I bought it, otherwise I would have just gotten one without a hood. It was cheap at least!
Thanks for your help and advice! Even if all the plants don't make it, I'm so excited to see all the others grow in. I just wish I didn't have to wait so long! ahaha


----------



## Sadist

hellobird said:


> Finally gave Spooky's tank a big overhaul, very curious to see how this works out as I have never had a planted aquarium before, I hope they don't mind the gravel substrate.
> The mesh at the back will hopefully grow into a java moss wall, I love the look of overgrown jungle tanks. Aside from the moss there is also anubias barteri, java fern, banana lily, monte carlo, blyxa (not sure how this will go but we will see). I also got some mini alternanthera just to see how it would do as well, but I don't know where to put it so the stems are just floating for now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for terrible phone quality aha


Ha, that angle on Spooky makes him look surprised! I love all those lovely plants!


----------



## lilnaugrim

hellobird said:


> Yeah! I kind of bought it on a whim and then realised aha. I did the same thing with the alternanthera. I've got my eye on a much better light, it's just a matter of figuring out how to remove the one that is already in place since it really does nothing for plants (although my java moss is already growing in, and my banana lily has a new leaf every day, crazy little plants). I regret I didn't think about planting this aquarium before I bought it, otherwise I would have just gotten one without a hood. It was cheap at least!
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice! Even if all the plants don't make it, I'm so excited to see all the others grow in. I just wish I didn't have to wait so long! ahaha


Yeah, some plants will grow regardless, usually low light plants 

Ever thought about a glass top instead of a hood? They hold in moisture better whih means less evaporation whih is great. I use them on almost all my standard tanks. Doesn't work so well for non-standard tanks though but you can get plexiglass and do pretty much the same thing!


----------



## hellobird

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, some plants will grow regardless, usually low light plants
> 
> Ever thought about a glass top instead of a hood? They hold in moisture better whih means less evaporation whih is great. I use them on almost all my standard tanks. Doesn't work so well for non-standard tanks though but you can get plexiglass and do pretty much the same thing!


I actually really regret getting a tank with a hood! When I first bought it I never really planned on having plants, but now I'm trying all sorts of ways to make it plant friendly.. I'm keeping my eye out for a similar sized one that glass-top, but tanks are so expensive where I am. I've considered just trying to remove the hood from this one and making my own cover for it, I might try it if the light I'm looking at doesn't end up fitting.


----------



## poppieann

*20 gallon and 5 gallon live planted tanks*

The 20 gallon has cyperus helferi, staurogyne repens, cryptocoryne undulata, cryptocoryne wendtii, windelov java fern, hygrophila difformis, temple compacta, anubias nana and marimo moss balls. The substrate is 1.5" miracle grow organic potting soil, 1" play sand, 1" aquarium gravel with sand. I am currently using a Whisper Power filter (that's what I had on hand) but I plan to build my own canister filter to replace it. I also have some cardinal plant (lobelia cardinalis) to add and want to get some java moss to cover some of the rocks. The long term goal is to have the temple compacta (hygrophila corymbosa) and the water wisteria (hygrophila difformis) fill in the left back corner, adding height and to keep the plants on the right medium and low. This tank has been up for about a week now and the only animals in it are two snails.

The 5 gallon betta tank contains windelov java fern (microsorium pteropus), temple compacta (hygrophila corymbosa), rosettes sword (echinodorus parviflorus), cyperus helferi, sturogyne repens and marimo moss balls. I set this tank up before I discovered the Walstad method, therefore the substrate is strictly aquarium gravel, although I plan to change that eventually. It currently houses one crown tail betta and a single ghost shrimp and has been up for about two weeks. I am using a Whisper 2-10 gallon filter with a baffle mod to reduce the current. Also considering making a small canister filter to replace this as it takes up so much room in the tank.


----------



## Fin2you

hellobird said:


> I actually really regret getting a tank with a hood! When I first bought it I never really planned on having plants, but now I'm trying all sorts of ways to make it plant friendly.. I'm keeping my eye out for a similar sized one that glass-top, but tanks are so expensive where I am. I've considered just trying to remove the hood from this one and making my own cover for it, I might try it if the light I'm looking at doesn't end up fitting.


the flat glass tops are pretty inexpensive I had to switch from the "hoods" on my tanks a couple years ago b/c the back openings of the hoods my 1 cat could get his paw into & go fishing.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love glass tops. I wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## Olivia27

This is mine right now. There's not a lot of space in this 5.5 gal so I only have Anubias on one corner, and micro swords on the other corner (I'm trying really hard to show it on the second picture but the Roman pillars ornament are blocking it from your view! Well if you believe you will see grass behind the pillars lol). Next year I'm upgrading to a 10-gal though so we'll see what else will I bring into my tank


----------



## hellobird

Fin2you said:


> the flat glass tops are pretty inexpensive I had to switch from the "hoods" on my tanks a couple years ago b/c the back openings of the hoods my 1 cat could get his paw into & go fishing.


Ahaha oh nooo!
Yeah, I've come to the conclusion that tanks in Australia are a lot more expensive than elsewhere (I hear about the $1 a gallon sales and I get SO JEALOUS). My tank is between 6-7 gallons and I paid $70 for it, that did include the filter and light (and I'm going to replace both ahah), but even then I don't usually see tanks the same size for less than $100. Maybe I'm just shopping at the wrong places.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ah yeah, Australia is hard to find things for. There is a way to do it with plexiglass though and make a sliding top. I'll try to make a DIY Tutorial for it one day but if you can find PVC Tile Molding at a home improvement store and some plexiglass that can be cut (makes an awful noise usually but it's worth it), then you're good to go for a fairly inexpensive top! If you google DIY Glass Aquarium Sliding Top, you should find the link. We can't post other forum links here of course and I will get on with that tutorial one day, but for the time being, that's what you should look into if at all possible!


----------



## NickAu

> (I hear about the $1 a gallon sales and I get SO JEALOUS). My tank is between 6-7 gallons and I paid $70 for it, that did include the filter and light (and I'm going to replace both ahah), but even then I don't usually see tanks the same size for less than $100.


Oh god no at 1 buck a gallon I would end up with no room in my house for people.

This cube cost $129 AUD and that did not include the heater.


----------



## hellobird

Oh thanks Lil, I'll definitely check it out!



NickAu said:


> Oh god no at 1 buck a gallon I would end up with no room in my house for people.


Pfffft who needs people when you can have a house full of aquariums


----------



## Darius359au

hellobird said:


> Oh thanks Lil, I'll definitely check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft who needs people when you can have a house full of aquariums


My wife would argue with that...She was rather emphatic with her No when I realized the space I just found for our 3rd tank,(give to me by her father despite her having told him no when he asked her first before me;-):lol ,could actually hold a 4th tank or a big 60-70 litre one:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Darius359au

And tank number 3 is set up:-D ,baby tears ,Lilaeopsis (hoping for a lawn effect when it grows in) , and an anubis on driftwood with frontenalis.
Hopefully it'll blend in - still need something for a hideyhole ,don't want to go with the terracotta pots like all my other tanks.
over view


close ups


----------



## NickAu

> (hoping for a lawn effect when it grows in)


You could try Riccia Fluitans ( Alternative Names Riccia Moss, Liverwort, Crystalwort) tied to rocks or between 2 bits of screen material.

I have it as a floating plant but you can also tie it to tiles or rocks. I do not use C02 or Fertiliser. Stuff grows like a weed.

Image NOT my work










How too.

Video is not my work
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntkbq8VzU1A

* 4 Easy Steps to Grow Riccia fluitans on Rocks *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaYdPhyobcs


.


----------



## Darius359au

@Nickau thats one of the plants I've been looking at ,if the lilaeopsis doesn't take too well then it's out and the crystalwort's in.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Microsword is great but it's going to take a while to root. If you're impatient then go with the Riccia, if you can wait a while and fertilize your tank with at least root tabs (necessary for almost all carpet plants and sword type plants) then your microswords will take nicely!

For reference, my 4 gallon also has Microsword in it but I had bought a larger bunch than you started off with. Some of it died off or was tangled with Dwarf Hairgrass so I took it out. This is about four months of growth now, the back right side has a larger clump but the front right is what has grown in in that four months. So you can see it's going to take a while to get a nice lawn.

If you use CO2 along with root tabs, the process will be much quicker.


----------



## Gariana

Not the best angle, but here is my betta-cube today:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Beautiful tank, with a beautiful betta!


----------



## Darius359au

@lilnaugrim I put in root tabs as I was planting the micro sword so hopefully I'll get some nice growth from them .


----------



## lilnaugrim

Darius359au said:


> @lilnaugrim I put in root tabs as I was planting the micro sword so hopefully I'll get some nice growth from them .


Oh good! Yeah, that helps! However, to give you a rough time estimate, for the lawn look that you're going for it's going to take just about a year or so of good growth before you get a resemblance of lawn in there. That's why I mentioned patience and all, if you don't mind waiting for that, then great! You're going to have an amazing looking lawn with it! If not, it's best to go with a quicker growing plant is all ^_^


----------



## NickAu

This will give you an idea of how fast Riccia can grow.
Video not my work
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUAZzDaKWEE


----------



## Darius359au

@lilnaugrm @nickau this new tanks more along the lines of an experiment ,seeing as I wasn't even thinking about another tank so soon after I'd set up my partitioned tank ,looking at it the day after starting I probably should have bought another punnet of the micro sword for a denser planting ,probably do that next week.

At the moment my biggest hassle is snails! , you were right @nickau I got snails from a petbarn plant - didn't get them from the plants in their plant tank , they were in the driftwood with anubis and frontinalis from one of the display tanks:-(. seeing I've got no fish in the tank I'm going aggressive with the fix and hitting the tank with Snail Rid and sucking up any I see with a turkey baster and squishing!


----------



## NickAu

> I'm going aggressive with the fix and hitting the tank with Snail Rid


I do not know if that is such a good idea, If you do use it you may not be able to keep shrimp or ornamental snails in that tank for a long time.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I agree. If they're Bladder snails then you really don't have an issue as long as you don't overfeed the tank. Then you can manually remove them when you see them pop up but I would not use chemicals at all--just my personal opinion here. All snails are beneficial to you (except Apple snails in a planted tank lol, they eat plants), they eat the dead plant matter mostly if other food isn't available!

But yeah, if you get another plug of microsword, that will help out ^_^ I started with two small plugs for my 4 gallon there.


----------



## Gariana

I made a teeny tiny riparium planter for my betta tank and added pink fittonias. The gap between top glass and back wall is really narrow, so it's a tight fit for the plants, but we'll see how this works. If it turns out to be a good idea I might have to cut the glass.








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Aqua Aurora

NickAu said:


> You could try Riccia Fluitans ( Alternative Names Riccia Moss, Liverwort, Crystalwort) tied to rocks or between 2 bits of screen material.
> 
> I have it as a floating plant but you can also tie it to tiles or rocks. I do not use C02 or Fertiliser. Stuff grows like a weed.
> 
> Image NOT my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How too.
> 
> Video is not my work
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntkbq8VzU1A
> 
> * 4 Easy Steps to Grow Riccia fluitans on Rocks *
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaYdPhyobcs.


I tried Riccia carpeting for a bit in my husband's tank (and made a DIY post in the DIY thread on this forum for it) using cut slate and shower scrunchie/scrubber taken apart. Initially works out great but if you don't stay on top of trimming it becomes a mess. Riccia does not have roots and never attaches to anything. When it grows thick and the lower portion does not get good light the lower parts die off-this allows it to break free from its ties/mesh and float back up to the surface.



Gariana said:


> I made a teeny tiny riparium planter for my betta tank and added pink fittonias. The gap between top glass and back wall is really narrow, so it's a tight fit for the plants, but we'll see how this works. If it turns out to be a good idea I might have to cut the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Be careful! Ripariums are extremely addictive! Next thing you know the top will be completely overcrowded in plants ^^


----------



## Smooglez

These are my tanks. =D Mostly filled with Anubias because I can't seem to keep anything else alive haha. Sorry for the crappy lighting it my room. So yellow... xD

This is my 4 gallon with my betta, Drogon (back right behind plant) and his tank mate, Sir Snail (right hand corner).










My 1.5 gallon with my other betta whom I shall call Mr. Fishy for now. He was actually recently given to me because my step brother didn't take care of him which is why he is in a 1.5. I wasn't expecting another betta and don't have room for a larger tank. Recently purchased from Water Sprite from Aqua Aurora which I plan on filling this tank with. :3










My 3 gallon with my betta, Ariel, in it.










My 5 gallon with my betta, Ollie, in it. He's in the bottom left hand corner. Looks like a blue haha. Have yet to clean this one today hence the melted leaves on one plant. o-o;


----------



## Sadist

I love your tanks, even Mr. Fishy's tank. It's better than being neglected, and you can always rehome him to someone on the forums if he needs more space.


----------



## Leotah

Okay so cozumels tank is starting to aquire a bit of green algae. Cutting back on lighting and upping water changes to combat it. Also threw in a zebra nerite snail... Not so much for the algae as for how much I just loved it's coloring. Lol


----------



## Leotah

Oh and here is my divided tank. Idt I have put pictures on this thread of it yet. It's currently housing my two males Vegas (middle) and Maho (left), as well as a young dumbo Halfmoon that I am fostering until I find it a good home. He's too timid too aggressive to remain in my divided tank and I do not want to return him to the pet store. Poor thing. I just can't have him flaring all day and don't have another tank available for him.


----------



## Changy

Here is my planted tank housing a betta sorority. 1 halfmoon, 2 vailtail and 2 crowntail. The tank is 36 inches long, 10 inches height and 12 inches depth. Currently I'm using 30 gallon power filter and 100 LED lighting system. In tank I have Anubias Nana(narrow leaf), Java moss, ALthernathera reineckii, banana plant, bacopa...


----------



## lilnaugrim

Changy said:


> Here is my planted tank housing a betta sorority. 1 halfmoon, 2 vailtail and 2 crowntail. The tank is 36 inches long, 10 inches height and 12 inches depth. Currently I'm using 30 gallon power filter and 100 LED lighting system. In tank I have Anubias Nana(narrow leaf), Java moss, ALthernathera reineckii, banana plant, bacopa...


While it's an absolutely stunning tank, it's not suitable for a sorority. Also, just a note, with those dimensions, your tank is not a 30g, it's 18 gallons. You can see it evident by how big the girls seem in the tank. I had an old 33 gallon as a sorority tank if you want to see how big the tank was in comparison. Anywho, Sororities are very stressful situtations and to succeed, you need an extremely densely planted tank so that they can hide when they need to. Without this, they'll be under constant stress from seeing each other.

All that said, your tank is absolutely gorgeous and would be wonderful for Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish or something like that


----------



## Sadist

Sky's tank today. The pothos roots are really taking over. The thermometer actually reads 4 degrees cooler than all of my other thermometers, so I'm assuming it's the one that's wrong. His tank is 80.


----------



## Changy

Nice


----------



## Changy

lilnaugrim said:


> While it's an absolutely stunning tank, it's not suitable for a sorority. Also, just a note, with those dimensions, your tank is not a 30g, it's 18 gallons. You can see it evident by how big the girls seem in the tank. I had an old 33 gallon as a sorority tank if you want to see how big the tank was in comparison. Anywho, Sororities are very stressful situtations and to succeed, you need an extremely densely planted tank so that they can hide when they need to. Without this, they'll be under constant stress from seeing each other.
> 
> All that said, your tank is absolutely gorgeous and would be wonderful for Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish or something like that


The tank is 15 gallon and I said I'm using 30 gallon filter for 15 gallon tank. I don't have much of plants available because of winter season some of the plant I want not available at the store. Behind the wood there are a lot of small rock and small wood that I made smal caves for them to hide in case of chasing.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Changy said:


> The tank is 15 gallon and I said I'm using 30 gallon filter for 15 gallon tank. I don't have much of plants available because of winter season some of the plant I want not available at the store. Behind the wood there are a lot of small rock and small wood that I made smal caves for them to hide in case of chasing.


Bottom things are fine but you need top decor for all Betta fish, not just females. Tall, big, leafy plants. You can use fake silk plants too for now to help and replace them with real when the time comes.


----------



## Changy

lilnaugrim said:


> Bottom things are fine but you need top decor for all Betta fish, not just females. Tall, big, leafy plants. You can use fake silk plants too for now to help and replace them with real when the time comes.


I'm thinking about using green cacomba and some frogbit for the top. I have cacomba in other betta tank and frogbit is available :-D


----------



## NickAu

I pruned a bit ( Ok a lot ) added a new plant, Its some sort of Crypt, I am trying to source 2 more the same size for each end of the tank. 

Sorry about the poor photo, One day I will learn this iphone gizmo.









But the video is quite good. This is why I love short fins, they are always so active.
View My Video


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

Okay... BIG updates to my planted tank!

My wisteria had a ton of growth, so I cut all of them in half and re-planted. Additionally, I moved back home for winter break, so I had to rebuild the tank... so I took that opportunity to switch gravels! Now I've got a nice black gravel, and I think it's going to stay this way.


----------



## Sadist

CuddlesTheBetta said:


> Okay... BIG updates to my planted tank!
> 
> My wisteria had a ton of growth, so I cut all of them in half and re-planted. Additionally, I moved back home for winter break, so I had to rebuild the tank... so I took that opportunity to switch gravels! Now I've got a nice black gravel, and I think it's going to stay this way.


The dark gravel looks very nice in there! I love all the wisteria, too.



NickAu said:


> I pruned a bit ( Ok a lot ) added a new plant, Its some sort of Crypt, I am trying to source 2 more the same size for each end of the tank.
> 
> Sorry about the poor photo, One day I will learn this iphone gizmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the video is quite good. This is why I love short fins, they are always so active.
> View My Video


Awesome! I love your snails, too.


----------



## BettaBeau

I just redid my tank, it is bare bottomed and the plants are held down with suction cups. I like it, but I want even more plants, lol! The tank has java fern, java fern windelov, water wisteria, water sprite, brazilian pennywort, anubias, a banana plant, and some floating plants - red root floaters, salvinia minima, and duckweed.


----------



## jess32247

BettaBeau said:


> I just redid my tank, it is bare bottomed and the plants are held down with suction cups. I like it, but I want even more plants, lol! The tank has java fern, java fern windelov, water wisteria, water sprite, brazilian pennywort, anubias, a banana plant, and some floating plants - red root floaters, salvinia minima, and duckweed.


oooo i love how that looks! i espeically like the little clear container with a bit of gravel in it ^^



CuddlesTheBetta said:


> Okay... BIG updates to my planted tank!
> 
> My wisteria had a ton of growth, so I cut all of them in half and re-planted. Additionally, I moved back home for winter break, so I had to rebuild the tank... so I took that opportunity to switch gravels! Now I've got a nice black gravel, and I think it's going to stay this way.


such a gorgeous tank! it makes me want to switch my white sand for black gravel, which i really want to do now haha. what color gravel did you have before? i'd love to see a before/after picture of your tank!


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

jess32247 said:


> such a gorgeous tank! it makes me want to switch my white sand for black gravel, which i really want to do now haha. what color gravel did you have before? i'd love to see a before/after picture of your tank!


Here you go! This is pre-wisteria...  I have a couple more shots with the wisteria and old gravel on page 211 of this thread, middle of the page. The terrible cell-phone shots with the dirty water... that's me ;-)

And I say go for it!! I got all the gravel I needed for under $10.

Also worth noting... I'll be rescaping the tank AGAIN when I go back to school in four and a half weeks hahahaha. Probably won't make any major changes this time though.


----------



## jess32247

CuddlesTheBetta said:


> Here you go! This is pre-wisteria... I have a couple more shots with the wisteria and old gravel on page 211 of this thread, middle of the page. The terrible cell-phone shots with the dirty water... that's me ;-)
> 
> And I say go for it!! I got all the gravel I needed for under $10.
> 
> Also worth noting... I'll be rescaping the tank AGAIN when I go back to school in four and a half weeks hahahaha. Probably won't make any major changes this time though.


that doesn't look bad at all! a natural looking gravel like that was/is my second choice, but i think i'm sold on black gravel after seeing your tank haha. that wood is totally gorgeous as well!

oooo that's cheap! where did you get your gravel from?


----------



## NickAu

BettaBeau said:


> I just redid my tank, it is bare bottomed and the plants are held down with suction cups. I like it, but I want even more plants, lol! The tank has java fern, java fern windelov, water wisteria, water sprite, brazilian pennywort, anubias, a banana plant, and some floating plants - red root floaters, salvinia minima, and duckweed.


I agree when it comes to Bettas the more plants the better and floating plants are important. They make the fish feel more secure and give it a place to sleep.


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

jess32247 said:


> that doesn't look bad at all! a natural looking gravel like that was/is my second choice, but i think i'm sold on black gravel after seeing your tank haha. that wood is totally gorgeous as well!
> 
> oooo that's cheap! where did you get your gravel from?


Local fish store. Petco's got comparable prices though, if their website is to be trusted. Two five-pound bags was more than enough for me... but that was with a Fluval Spec V (area of the bottom of the tank = 182 square inches), so evaluate your needs accordingly.


----------



## trilobite

CuddlesTheBetta said:


> Okay... BIG updates to my planted tank!
> 
> My wisteria had a ton of growth, so I cut all of them in half and re-planted. Additionally, I moved back home for winter break, so I had to rebuild the tank... so I took that opportunity to switch gravels! Now I've got a nice black gravel, and I think it's going to stay this way.


I LOVE your tank!! Its beautiful!

Heres Freddy s tank, the crypts are starting to fill in now. Pretty sure I looked like a weirdo collecting those rocks on the side of the road...



And heres my little tank
Started as this and got bored of that really quickly



Then I planted and neglected it, the crypts were going crazy, microswords not too impressed


Tore it down for the move and replanted it, and im not happy with it...I just want bushy crypts and a microsword jungle :evil: looks like the crypts are slowly making a comeback again though so I guess its just a waiting game, doesnt help that Ive taken most of them out and put them in freddys tank...


----------



## jess32247

trilobite i love your tank, the newest setup looks especially impressive! i bet it'll look great once everything grows in 

where did you get the wood you have in your tanks?


----------



## MettaBettaKnight

BettaBeau, lovely bare bottom setup.


Trilobite, damn.. your tank prior to the move looked so luscious... 



Here's my latest setup:







I'm not 100% satisfied with it yet. It's missing something. Think it needs a yellow-orange plant to contrast with the anubias.


----------



## notsabrina

*Back in the betta hobbyist game and loving it!*

Hello everyone!

I have been out of the betta fish hobbyist life for roughly 2 years now, and up until 3 weeks ago, I've been back in the game!! My boyfriend and I decided to set up a fish tank (first time fish owner for him), and we've had our new betta boy for one week! He's amazing!

Without further ado, I introduce you to our beautiful halfmoon rosetail, Benedict aka "Benny", in his planted home. Once my partner becomes more comfortable with the responsibilities of keeping an aquarium, we will definitely upgrade Benny into a larger 5 gallon! We are so excited!


----------



## trilobite

jess32247 said:


> trilobite i love your tank, the newest setup looks especially impressive! i bet it'll look great once everything grows in
> 
> where did you get the wood you have in your tanks?


Thanks 
Im pretty sure the wood is called gold vine, I got it from fishchick but Im sure other specialist aquariums would probably have it too, especially aquascape or shrimp ones.
Otherwise I usually hunt around on the beach and rivers for wood and rocks

MettaBettaKnight, thanks 
I adore yours! Ive always wanted a tank exactly that shape, your fish looks very pleased with it


----------



## MettaBettaKnight

Thanks Trilobite, He loves to swim in the spraybar jet stream. I should get a video of him doing it, it's pretty funny. The tank is a 45F. Just type in "45F" or "60F aquarium" into google and be ready to be wow'd..


----------



## MettaBettaKnight

Sabrina, my 3G connection can barely load your pics!! but I got a glimpse of Benny and he looks stunning. I love the purple hue on his blue scales and the way the rays on his dorsal "claw" into the red. beautiful looking betta.


----------



## baylee32

I'm new to this but I'm loving it! My first planted tank is a 10 gallon home to a female betta and a nerite snail. I can't wait until everything thickens up and fills in.


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

trilobite said:


> I LOVE your tank!! Its beautiful!
> 
> Heres Freddy s tank, the crypts are starting to fill in now. Pretty sure I looked like a weirdo collecting those rocks on the side of the road...


Thanks so much!!! Yours look great too! I especially love the hardscape on this one!!!


----------



## Carlos Vicente

I just planted this aquarium last week.
Doing the water cycle now, hopefully I will have a beta after Christmas in the tank.


----------



## magpie

MettaBettaKnight said:


> Here's my latest setup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% satisfied with it yet. It's missing something. Think it needs a yellow-orange plant to contrast with the anubias.


More plants! 

What size is this tank?


----------



## NickAu

Here's a short clip of the tank, That is the actual light level in the tank.



Now before anybody says I just over fed remember I have 9 or 10 Kuhli loaches More shrimp that I can count 2 big Mystery snails and a baby BN.

View My Video


----------



## nirvanacowboy

*Can anyone tell what filter pump this is from?*

It reads Mod. A-6. .RN 120 VAC 60 Hz 6W Z.P. ASKOLL Made in Italy


----------



## Carlos Vicente

I'm pretty sure that is from a Aquaclear Filter.
I have one that I'm not using, I'll look it up and post a photo tomorrow to make sure


----------



## MettaBettaKnight

magpie said:


> More plants!
> 
> What size is this tank?


Lol yea..
its 18"L x 6"h x 9"w. 4.6g


----------



## NickAu

New addition 6 Albino corys, They were a Christmas gift.


----------



## ScrewdriverKey

I am finally posting my planted tank (and my first aquarium ever I might add)! 10gal










And a newer one, as of a couple of weeks ago that is... (with a little 1.5 gal)










And maybe I can get some help? I have a mystery plant. It came in a bundle at the store, saying it was an aquatic plant, but I have a feeling it isn't really- like bamboo.










Anyone have any ideas?

Plan is to get a betta for this tank (the 10 gal) after the holidays are all over.


----------



## NickAu

Nice tank. Can you guess what I am about to say?

More Live plants including floating ones.


----------



## lilnaugrim

The 'bamboo' is called Lucky "Bamboo" it's not actually a bamboo plant at all, it's a member of the Dracaena family--that typical house plant you see. It is not aquatic however, the stalk and roots can stay submerged for a time, the leaves have to be exposed otherwise they will rot. So, it's good for a Riparium but not for regular aquarium use unfortunately!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

ScrewdriverKey said:


> And maybe I can get some help? I have a mystery plant. It came in a bundle at the store, saying it was an aquatic plant, but I have a feeling it isn't really- like bamboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Plan is to get a betta for this tank (the 10 gal) after the holidays are all over.


That striped/variegated leafed plant is a member of the Dracaena family and *NON AQUATIC. *Its roots can be left in water but the leaves must be kept above the surface. Its commonly mis-sold by pets stores as an aquatic plant because it doesn't melt and die as fast as some other under water. But ti won't survive or grow if left submerged, it will die.


----------



## ScrewdriverKey

Thanks *lilnaugrim* and Aqua Aurora! Then that gut instinct of mine was right... I will find a new spot for them, maybe start planting the filter with one. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Driananium

My 10g Sorority got upgraded to a 40g. 10g worth of plants doesn't fill like I thought it was. Cant wait for it to grow up. Good thing my girls already have their pecking order lol.


----------



## Olivia27

Nice crypts! I got a few (alright alright seven) crypts for my 2.5 gal myself. But it's not done yet  here is my 5.5 gal after my massive impulsive purchase arrived today


----------



## Olivia27

Ugh I can only upload one pic at a time on my phone. Here's the 2.5, only halfway there. Soon to join the lot: moneywort and anacharis


----------



## jess32247

nice tanks seren! they're coming together really nicely, i espeically like all the dangle-y plants and roots in your 5.5g. 

do you plan on filling the tank up all the way at some point or leaving it without a lid? i'm curious haha


----------



## Olivia27

jess32247 said:


> nice tanks seren! they're coming together really nicely, i espeically like all the dangle-y plants and roots in your 5.5g.
> 
> do you plan on filling the tank up all the way at some point or leaving it without a lid? i'm curious haha


The 5.5 tank is lidless so I have no choice LOL I used to have a lid for it but then after my old girl died I tossed it away, thinking I would quit the hobby for good. The 2.5 gal I do have a lid for. That's why I can't afford to have tall plants like that dangling ludwigia in the 2.5. Not that I can't just toss the lid away but with one female and one male in two side-by-side tanks, I really want a lid.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

I'm a bit late to the party methinks, but eh:
I know it's not sand or soil, (I hate sand, and I find gravel easier to maintain) but here is my 15gal sorority:



I don't have any pics of my community tank. Threw all the plants in it because I killed them all trying to tie them up. I'm going to be getting some more so I'll post that soon. (And nobody better get judging my natural planted setup on PINK gravel. I love my pink gravel  )


----------



## Danno

10 Gallon for Sir Alexander Blueberry









New setup, Fluval Spec V for Quasimodo the Betta


----------



## Olivia27

Wow people. Have you ever thought of opening an aquascaping services business??

My setup is more of a "throw the plants wherever I think they'd look good" ._. In that case in this post, I'm just gonna show off my new lemon bacopa... And not the entire tank ><


----------



## aqua hero

Loool as long as the plants are healthy then the tank looks awesome IMO. You should show the pictures of the other tank too.

This is my tank, 90% complete I just need to setup my Co2 system and it will hopefully speed up the growth of my hydrocotyle sp Japan carpet on the right hand side.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

aqua hero said:


> Loool as long as the plants are healthy then the tank looks awesome IMO. You should show the pictures of the other tank too.
> 
> This is my tank, 90% complete I just need to setup my Co2 system and it will hopefully speed up the growth of my hydrocotyle sp Japan carpet on the right hand side.


These tanks are absolutely gorgeous. Whenever I purchase a tank (hopefully soon), I'd love to do a planted tank, but I'm wondering - what is that bonsai looking plant (assuming it's a plant, not decor, of course) in the lower right hand corner on the bottom image? It's so pretty! If it's decor, wherever did you find it?


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Wow. Those are completely stunning!!  put mine to shame. Seren, my tactics are the same, except, I have no idea what's in my tank, lol, I buy any old plants I like.


----------



## NickAu

> Wow. Those are completely stunning!!  put mine to shame. Seren, my tactics are the same, except,


Yes they are.



> I have no idea what's in my tank, lol, I buy any old plants I like.


Me too, Its why my tank looks like an over grown jungle. 
Plus in my case I don't have the skill to do something like that.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Pandorascaisse said:


> These tanks are absolutely gorgeous. Whenever I purchase a tank (hopefully soon), I'd love to do a planted tank, but I'm wondering - what is that bonsai looking plant (assuming it's a plant, not decor, of course) in the lower right hand corner on the bottom image? It's so pretty! If it's decor, wherever did you find it?


Looks like just a piece of driftwood with Christmas Moss or Weeping moss tied on and grown. There are many who do this! If you're patient enough, it is beautiful to try! I wasn't patient before, many times moss likes to come off the ties and it's annoying to tie back on lol.


----------



## Olivia27

Thanks for trying to comfort me people XD I try my best to convince myself that the theme in my 2.5 is "prehistoric jungle". Which is why it has more crypts than anything because crypts look like those ancient ferns that Stegosaurus eats. And the other plants are tall to resemble the ginormous prehistoric trees... That another-saurus eats. Volga's "Flintstone" cave is not here yet but that should hopefully get my point across. Because atm my 2.5's theme is more like "an inept teen throwing plants into the water just to see where they will stick" LOL 

My 5.5 is supposed to be "enchanted garden". The Roman pillars, the bright red ludwigia, the creeping pennyworts, oh and of course the funny-looking banana plant is supposed to create some sort of an "Alice in the Wonderland" look. But of course it also looks more like "an inept teen throwing plants into the water" XD


----------



## aqua hero

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like just a piece of driftwood with Christmas Moss or Weeping moss tied on and grown. There are many who do this! If you're patient enough, it is beautiful to try! I wasn't patient before, many times moss likes to come off the ties and it's annoying to tie back on lol.


Very close. It's actually a special type of Bonsai driftwood (check www.bonsaidriftwood.com) tied with weeping moss. Took a while but it finally grew


----------



## aqua hero

Pandorascaisse said:


> These tanks are absolutely gorgeous. Whenever I purchase a tank (hopefully soon), I'd love to do a planted tank, but I'm wondering - what is that bonsai looking plant (assuming it's a plant, not decor, of course) in the lower right hand corner on the bottom image? It's so pretty! If it's decor, wherever did you find it?


Thank you, it's Bonsai driftwood with weeping moss on it.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Omg xD at least I'm not the only one. My plants haven't quite taken hold yet, I don't really let them xD

The theme in my sorority is "peace, tranquility". I'm happy with how it turned out even though I doubt that you could work out it has a theme. :,) I want some more plants to try and make it denser, and I would like another two of those "holey" stones to put in there. 

My community is so bare.  I thew all my plants and have one plastic one in there. >_< need to go shopping.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

aqua hero said:


> Loool as long as the plants are healthy then the tank looks awesome IMO. You should show the pictures of the other tank too.
> 
> This is my tank, 90% complete I just need to setup my Co2 system and it will hopefully speed up the growth of my hydrocotyle sp Japan carpet on the right hand side.


Nicely set up tank, love the thickly grown in moss on the 'bonsai tree' (not real bonsai wood).


----------



## aqua hero

Aqua Aurora said:


> Nicely set up tank, love the thickly grown in moss on the 'bonsai tree' (not real bonsai wood).


Cheers, I tried to get a nice fuzzy look with all the moss. Also I was thinking alot about my shrimp as they are the single most important creatures in the tank.


----------



## Kaxen

Haven't shared Thomas's tank in a while.

I don't know how it ended up being a mostly crypt tank, it just sort of did. 

And one piece of cholla from russelltheshihtzu for my crayfish in there >_> the other pieces are being really stubborn about sinking.


----------



## Devyn

Hi everyone! very new to this forum. Thought I would share my tank. This is my LOTR/Hobbit inspired tank for my EEPK Azog(he has a little fin/arm like Azog in the hobbit). It's far from being done, I would like a lot more plants and overgrowth to look more like the shire! But here it is! Any suggestions are welcome!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivia27

Could do with a little more green IMO  love that cave though. Very LOTR 

Well I don't have a pic yet so I probably shouldn't even bother replying to this thread... But I got 2 more crypts species, a bundle of Anacharis and another bundle of Moneywort arriving in 2 days. *Then* I'll be good and stop buying plants for the tanks. Promise. Pinky swear. ... Except for when it's SNE.


----------



## Devyn

Seren27 said:


> Could do with a little more green IMO  love that cave though. Very LOTR
> 
> But I got 2 more crypts species, a bundle of Anacharis and another bundle of Moneywort arriving in 2 days. *Then* I'll be good and stop buying plants for the tanks. Promise. Pinky swear. ... Except for when it's SNE.



Ohh trust me, I would love more green, but plants are so expensive! I never realized it until I got my little man. I would love to do a planted tank with soil and CO2 but I'm a college student and I have lots of bills to pay, but when I'm financially steady that's the first thing I'm going to do!  and the "cave" is suppose to be one of the houses from the Shire but i havnt made a door for the opening! I'm slacking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivia27

Devyn said:


> Ohh trust me, I would love more green, but plants are so expensive! I never realized it until I got my little man. I would love to do a planted tank with soil and CO2 but I'm a college student and I have lots of bills to pay, but when I'm financially steady that's the first thing I'm going to do!  and the "cave" is suppose to be one of the houses from the Shire but i havnt made a door for the opening! I'm slacking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Find a plant that doesn't require extra CO2 or super fine substrates. There are loads of easy plants. I have 7 species in my 2.5gal and 8 species in my 5.5. And, surely, I'm not done yet! 

Do you have an AquaBid account? Every third Saturday of the month they hold this thing called Saturday Night Express. The price for each bunch is as low as $1.50 that day.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Wow loving that setup. As you have already been advised, some more greenery would definitely be good.  it loos greet so far! Love the cave and stepping stones. And your PK is adorable. I love elephant ears


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Re-did my husband's 5g tank for the holidays. Chiyome seems to be enjoying it ^^


----------



## aqua hero

Devyn said:


> Hi everyone! very new to this forum. Thought I would share my tank. This is my LOTR/Hobbit inspired tank for my EEPK Azog(he has a little fin/arm like Azog in the hobbit). It's far from being done, I would like a lot more plants and overgrowth to look more like the shire! But here it is! Any suggestions are welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Setup and you have a cool plakat. He looks almost Identical to mine XD


----------



## aqua hero

Aqua Aurora said:


> Re-did my husband's 5g tank for the holidays. Chiyome seems to be enjoying it ^^


Well that's a unique Setup, betta must be having fun swimming around the balls.

I too will be re furnishing my tank with alot of new plants. Hopefully it will make the tank look more interesting and complex.


----------



## Devyn

Seren27 said:


> Find a plant that doesn't require extra CO2 or super fine substrates. There are loads of easy plants. I have 7 species in my 2.5gal and 8 species in my 5.5. And, surely, I'm not done yet!
> 
> Do you have an AquaBid account? Every third Saturday of the month they hold this thing called Saturday Night Express. The price for each bunch is as low as $1.50 that day.




I had no idea I will definitely look into that and will have to sign myself up! Do they sell all different types of plants? And do they sell different types of wood? I love drift wood and spider wood!



BeautifulBettaFishies said:


> Wow loving that setup. As you have already been advised, some more greenery would definitely be good.  it loos greet so far! Love the cave and stepping stones. And your PK is adorable. I love elephant ears


Thank you so much! I have a liking to the elephant ears I think they are my absolute favorite, I always find myself looking at them, but bad thing is is that they are always the most expensive!





aqua hero said:


> Nice Setup and you have a cool plakat. He looks almost Identical to mine XD


 
Thanks! I would love to see a picture of yours to see the similarities!! Mine was As white as snow when I got him he started marbling within 3 days of having him, yet when he was at the store in the cup for 4 months he was white the whole time! Still love him to death!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devyn

Aqua Aurora said:


> Re-did my husband's 5g tank for the holidays. Chiyome seems to be enjoying it ^^



Very cool tank! Love the moss balls!! They are so expensive where I live and they are always super small! They run around $8USD at my LFS and petsmart/petco. Can't bring myself to buy them for that much, but I would love to get a few!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora

aqua hero said:


> Well that's a unique Setup, betta must be having fun swimming around the balls.
> 
> I too will be re furnishing my tank with alot of new plants. Hopefully it will make the tank look more interesting and complex.


She does enjoy the marimo, and she sleeps in the riccia mass (floating blob)^^ I also threw in some flame moss on a ss mesh but may remove it-I don't think that it will get enough light.



Devyn said:


> Very cool tank! Love the moss balls!! They are so expensive where I live and they are always super small! They run around $8USD at my LFS and petsmart/petco. Can't bring myself to buy them for that much, but I would love to get a few!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Technically they are not moss balls as marimo is a specialized form of slow growing hair algae, not a moss.
My lfs charge $7-10 per a marimo too so I don't buy them locally. I got mine from an online source I'd recommend to anyone that wants marimo in bulk: aquaticarts.com (seller invertobsession on amazon). 25 balls + shipping (~$60 total) equates to about $2.40 per a ball. I used most of the balls to cover the stones, they're easy enough to break apart and some clear fishing line will keep them in place forever since marimo won't grow roots (unlike real moss).


----------



## lilnaugrim

The only tank that is remotely scaped at the moment. 4 gallon Rimless
Tank inhabitants: 4 guppy juvie males, 4 Chili Rasboras, 3 Pygmy Cories, a boatload of Red Cherry shrimp


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Loving the setup Aqua, and I'm considering some of those balls. They had 3 small ones or two big ones on eBay really cheap so I may just have to get some.

Lilnaugrim - lovely setup! I love the open space area and the greenery around the edges. Love the fact you have guppies too - they are really quite special fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BeautifulBettaFishies said:


> Lilnaugrim - lovely setup! I love the open space area and the greenery around the edges. Love the fact you have guppies too - they are really quite special fish.


Thank you!

Yes, I breed Snakeskin Lyretail guppies from an original cross from Endler's a while back before I came into possession of the original pair. This is F3 in that tank there.


----------



## Olivia27

Welp my Anacharis and Moneywort arrived today :-D so here are pictures

First off, my 2.5gal: "The Prehistoric Jungle"





It's actually difficult to find a copper fish in the middle of this jungle ._. but hey, as long as he's happy right?





Volga is a pain to take pictures of. This is the best pic I have of him and all I snapped was his butt :-?



And now my 5.5gal: "The Enchanted Garden"





A few of Seren, just because







Excuse the blurry fish. I prefer this side of the tank XD looks more wonderland-like.


----------



## nightfury3

Progress of my tank over three months.


----------



## jess32247

realized i haven't posted my newly planted tank here yet! honestly i'm surprised i haven't managed to make everything die off yet haha.










my bacopa monnierii is growing roots or something which looks pretty neat, some of it is even poking through the double mesh divider from the other side. i hope this is a sign i'm doing something right haha.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah! That bacopa looks real great! And yes, those white things are roots ^_^ You should split up the stems so the bottoms can breathe easier and they won't choke each other out ^_^


And I forgot that I didn't show my newly planted 55 here. I took down my 29 gallon sadly due to mom complaining about the electricity. I was able to put everything in the 55 though and it looks real nice so that's a plus. I'm still really sad about the 29 though :-/ I had it for over two years, it was like a best friend to me.
Sorry the pic isn't the best and it's not centered (I personally hate that lol) but I'll get a better one soon


----------



## jess32247

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah! That bacopa looks real great! And yes, those white things are roots ^_^ You should split up the stems so the bottoms can breathe easier and they won't choke each other out ^_^


thank you for the info! i was thinking the same thing about them being too close together, honestly i just kind of bunched a couple things together and plopped them in to get done faster. i have no idea how you guys make such gorgeous tanks and not go crazy with how long it takes to plant everything. ;-;

i'm so sorry to hear about your 29g having to be taken down, that's such a shame. ): your 55g looks gorgeous none the less, i bet all the inhabitants are loving it!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah! That bacopa looks real great! And yes, those white things are roots ^_^ You should split up the stems so the bottoms can breathe easier and they won't choke each other out ^_^
> 
> 
> And I forgot that I didn't show my newly planted 55 here. I took down my 29 gallon sadly due to mom complaining about the electricity. I was able to put everything in the 55 though and it looks real nice so that's a plus. I'm still really sad about the 29 though :-/ I had it for over two years, it was like a best friend to me.
> Sorry the pic isn't the best and it's not centered (I personally hate that lol) but I'll get a better one soon


I can't recall if I'd asked you before: is that a fake or real lime stone (texas holy rock) on the right?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> I can't recall if I'd asked you before: is that a fake or real lime stone (texas holy rock) on the right?


No, no, it's Rainbow shale rock, completely inert. I know about the texas holey rock.


----------



## NickAu

I know there is a Betta in there someplace. Tank is not normally that bright.



Found her. This is her bedroom? Who needs a cheap n nasty plastic betta hammock with all those leaves to lounge on? 












I had to bribe her with Bloodworm for this photo


----------



## Polkadot

NickAu said:


> Who needs a cheap n nasty plastic betta hammock with all those leaves to lounge on?


Isn't that one in the top left corner of your tank?


----------



## Bobioden

My Fluval 2.6 Spec 3. Just a few weeks old, I can't wait for all the plants to grow in.


----------



## NickAu

> Isn't that one in the top left corner of your tank?


It is I use it to hold the surface plants in place, the betta dont use it


----------



## kitkat67

Gorgeous setup, NickAu!


----------



## Sadist

Gorgeous tanks and fish! Mine are all in messy transition phases except Sky's tank, which I think I've already posted.


----------



## Olivia27

I sure hope this photo uploads right... It's my 2.6, waiting for my Thai import girl's arrival. Currently it's holding a very lucky foster 

Plants:
Background - Coffeefolia x 2
Floating - riccia
Inside log - riccia (to cover sharp parts)
Above log - green wendtii
Foreground - crypt pygmaea


----------



## Spaceghost2

I just set up this planted tank a week ago. I haven't added the betta yet, though my girlfriend and I are doing that tomorow. I intend for it to be a species tank to keep the bioload manageable. It's a five gallon Fluval aquarium. I have anubias plants, java ferns, and moss balls.

P.S. I have since moved the heater into the filter compartment. ;-)


----------



## liamthen

this is my planted tank i made 2 years ago ,photo bit blur but the only one i have, i made one at my bos office


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

My 3 current tanks:

2.5G











5G:











10G:


----------



## SarlinDescent

My latest tamk, a Fluval Spec 3. Plants are red root floaters, crypt wendtii bronze and multiple bucephalandra species.


----------



## JaymesBirne

Here's the final stage of my planted 2.5G. There is some Java Moss on the big piece of wood that might grow in, but I don't plan on adding more myself.


----------



## Rizo

Rearranged my 5 gal betta tank and added some new plants. Super happy with how it turned out. Lots of hiding spots and places to relax on, hopefully my new betta will stop glass surfing so much.

Also got some more plants for my 20. My kribensis are pairing, hopefully the extra plants to hide their cave in the back will bring babies soon :-D


----------



## Devyn

Everyone's tanks look amazing! I feel like I am the only one having trouble keeping my live plants alive! They all die on me and turn brown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaymesBirne

Here's my tank since picking my new boy, Gorlo. It's a split 2.5G. I have a 5G being shipped to me. So, this arrangement is only temporary. I plan on putting Gorlo in the new one, and giving Ike his tank back. I'll also be picking up more java fern tomorrow in preparation for the new tank, but also to block their view of each other more.


----------



## JaymesBirne

Devyn said:


> Everyone's tanks look amazing! I feel like I am the only one having trouble keeping my live plants alive! They all die on me and turn brown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of lighting do you have? And have you tried asking advice in the planted tank section of the forum?


----------



## Bettajungle

Just got my plants in yesterday. Moved a few things around, but it's essentially the same. Planted 10 gallon with my betta PJ and clown pleco JP. I kind of wanted to add something floating, but it'll do for now.


----------



## asparks

*Upgraded Sherman to a 20g long and now he has a neighbor - Walter!*

So I was going back and forth on a 20 gallon tall that a coworker gave me, but I decided just to ditch the 20g tall and bought a 20 gallon long instead.  I looooooooove it. I love it so much. I DID end up dividing it - the mesh divider is so stinking easy! And it goes from the bottom of the tank clear to the glass lid. It touches the lid, so there is no way either Sherman or my new guy, Walter, will get to the other side.  I am thrilled with how this turned out. I just hope I can keep all the plants alive! I ended up getting mineralized top soil from bamaplants and put black sand on top of that - caribsea I think? I transplanted everything from my 5 gallon to the 20 and bought driftwood and spider wood. I probably would have been okay to just leave it at the plants I had, but.....nope. I wanted more. So I just finished planting some of this last night. I also decided to just go for finnex stingray for the lighting as well, since I'd seen so many good things about it here. 

You can clearly see the new guy, Walter. Sherman is hiding somewhere.  I have a few ghost shrimp, but am thinking about doing some other kind of shrimp (or something else similar?), 2 assassins on each side, and mts on each side. Thinking about maybe some otos or something on each side, but I think I'm going to just let it ride for now.

You can tell I'm excited about it on account of....I "talk" too much.


----------



## Kaxen

Ooooh the divided 20 long is really nice!


----------



## ao

showing off my 4 gallon again, it's been the most beautiful night light for over two years and I'm quite proud that it lasted as long as it did! It hasn't changed much as all, It's gone wild and has been tamed and is now wild again.

If anyone knows a good way to thin out hair grass, please let me know, i've tried trimming it once, and that didn't work out well, the trimmed blades simply turned yellow and died, and the carpet looked half dead for a couple of months... If I pull at it, a whole string of hair-grass comes away and I lose the carpet in chunks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hellobird

I think people remove the hairgrass in chunks, and then spread/replant.

Your tank looks lovely though, something out of a fairytale!


----------



## VeeDubs

ao said:


> showing off my 4 gallon again, it's been the most beautiful night light for over two years and I'm quite proud that it lasted as long as it did! It hasn't changed much as all, It's gone wild and has been tamed and is now wild again.
> 
> If anyone knows a good way to thin out hair grass, please let me know, i've tried trimming it once, and that didn't work out well, the trimmed blades simply turned yellow and died, and the carpet looked half dead for a couple of months... If I pull at it, a whole string of hair-grass comes away and I lose the carpet in chunks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful setup, really like the wood selection. What's the setup?


----------



## ao

hellobird said:


> I think people remove the hairgrass in chunks, and then spread/replant.
> 
> Your tank looks lovely though, something out of a fairytale!



Ugh, that mulm is going to kick up like no body's business! I might try that for a smaller area and see if the dhg takes hold okay, they have really long roots and I've had trouble replanting uprooted dhg



VeeDubs said:


> Beautiful setup, really like the wood selection. What's the setup?



Thank you 
It's a 4 gallon with a dhg "belem" carpet
some marsilea minuta
There's a stunted crypt petchii under the wood, and at the back is a small parch of ludwigia arcuata. 

On the wood there is... Peacock moss, susswassertang, Christmas moss and fissidense. I didn't plant them all there, this was an old piece of wood from someone else's tank and they just happened to come back to life after this tank got set up and running. I tried to get rid of the peacock moss by yanking it off from the wood and almost yanked the entire wood out of the tank  There's also some anubias sitting at the top growing emersed. I have red root floaters drifting at the water surface. 

The inhabitants are currently a lonely pygmy cory, whose family mysteriously died after a water change I did  an amano shrimp and my horned nerite. 

i also have a school of endlers frys as temporary inhabitants until they grow up and can be given away...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadist

Oh, I love that! I would just leave it wild, but I love the wild look. I even like the hitchhiking moss; it makes the wood look like a tree there.


----------



## Julie7778

ao said:


> Ugh, that mulm is going to kick up like no body's business! I might try that for a smaller area and see if the dhg takes hold okay, they have really long roots and I've had trouble replanting uprooted dhg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> It's a 4 gallon with a dhg "belem" carpet
> some marsilea minuta
> There's a stunted crypt petchii under the wood, and at the back is a small parch of ludwigia arcuata.
> 
> On the wood there is... Peacock moss, susswassertang, Christmas moss and fissidense. I didn't plant them all there, this was an old piece of wood from someone else's tank and they just happened to come back to life after this tank got set up and running. I tried to get rid of the peacock moss by yanking it off from the wood and almost yanked the entire wood out of the tank  There's also some anubias sitting at the top growing emersed. I have red root floaters drifting at the water surface.
> 
> The inhabitants are currently a lonely pygmy cory, whose family mysteriously died after a water change I did  an amano shrimp and my horned nerite.
> 
> i also have a school of endlers frys as temporary inhabitants until they grow up and can be given away...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the carpet! 

Do you have CO2 or do you dose? Also which light do you have!


----------



## ao

Julie7778 said:


> I love the carpet!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have CO2 or do you dose? Also which light do you have!



I don't have CO2 and I dont dose anything, there's a tonne of mulm build up on the substrate though! Dwarf hairgrass is surprisingly easy to grow once it settles in and receives some good lighting. I'm using a Led panel from ebay, it cost me about $30 and is the only light I've ever had above this tank 

it's this light here:
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/371460477146 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mashiro

Just waiting for everything to grow in.


----------



## Mashiro




----------



## NickAu

I think I need more floating plants, I can still see water.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

NickAu said:


> I think I need more floating plants, I can still see water.


Give the duckweed another week you won't any more.


----------



## Tree

Ah duck weed. how I love/hate you. LOL


----------



## anarchywulf

It's not as pretty as some of yours but it's getting there i hope!


----------



## Tree

beautiful tank anarchywulf!

There's my new update on my spec V tank. I had to remove the dragon since the paint was pealing off. Going to repaint it and reseal it later down the line.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lovely tanks all!

Added some Limnophila Aquatica to my 4 gallon!
The shrimp love it!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Love it lilnaugrim!!! I love the natural feel I has. I have a couple of questions, is that a twig you've found at the top? (I assume it's been cleaned if so) and what's the type of wood at the bottom? 

Oh, and what are those cute little red fish near the guppies? They look like solid red rummy tetras lol, so cute! I'd love to look into them.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BeautifulBettaFishies said:


> Love it lilnaugrim!!! I love the natural feel I has. I have a couple of questions, is that a twig you've found at the top? (I assume it's been cleaned if so) and what's the type of wood at the bottom?
> 
> Oh, and what are those cute little red fish near the guppies? They look like solid red rummy tetras lol, so cute! I'd love to look into them.


That's Manzanita Branch, did not find, bought it.
That's not technically wood any more, it's Petrified wood so it's rock now  Bought at a local store.

Guppies are smaller than you think, they're juvie males. Those are Chili Rasboras next to them.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Ooh, I like the look of that. Might have to get me one of those. 

Ah, I love guppies. I used to breed them for the LFS. I did the more solid plain colours, Moscow midnights. They were an amazing experience and I loved there super individual personalities. I had a favourite, a cellphone with small neon markings and ginormous fantail named Bubbles. He was adorable.

Those chili rasps look so cute!


----------



## Gariana

My betta tank hasn't changed much but two months ago I completely rescaped my 33 gallon (including a substrate change). Plants need to grow in and I apologize for the lousy cellphone pic, but this is how it looks now:








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## themamaj

Gariana said:


> My betta tank hasn't changed much but two months ago I completely rescaped my 33 gallon (including a substrate change). Plants need to grow in and I apologize for the lousy cellphone pic, but this is how it looks now:


That is the most beautiful tank! I dream of plants like that.


----------



## Gariana

themamaj said:


> That is the most beautiful tank! I dream of plants like that.


Thank you! These are actually all fairly easy plants to grow: top level is different java ferns (regular, narrow leaf, windelov, trident), bottom is crypts, red tiger lotus and nymphoides taiwan, back corner behind the rock has a few anubias. And a sprig of hornwort wrapped around the spray bar.

No CO2 canister, just some Excel every morning, root tabs under plants in substrate and very randomly added splashes of Seachem liquid ferts.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

themamaj said:


> That is the most beautiful tank! I dream of plants like that.


I second that, probably one of the most beautiful tanks I've ever seen. 
I'm interested with it, did you raise any of the plants higher at the back or are they naturally that tall already?

Out of interest how many varieties of plant is in there?  

Its truly stunning! <3 makes my tanks feel so inadequate now, lol. </3 :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Feeling inspired, I bought some new gravel (yes, my poor neon pink has finally lived its lay days, and has now retreated to the fish paraphernalia cupboard), I love the colour of my natural gravel. Still much more to do, want a lot more of plants, maybe a little bit of moss wood, some kind of feature, etc. 
But so far:


----------



## Gariana

BeautifulBettaFishies said:


> I second that, probably one of the most beautiful tanks I've ever seen.
> I'm interested with it, did you raise any of the plants higher at the back or are they naturally that tall already?


Thanks :-D Yes, the plants at the back are raised: they are attached to fake ceramic "branches" and suction cupped to the glass. Very easy way to get them higher.
http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Gariana said:


> Thanks :-D Yes, the plants at the back are raised: they are attached to fake ceramic "branches" and suction cupped to the glass. Very easy way to get them higher.
> http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


That's flipping genius! Thanks for the info  where do you get them?

Thanks again ^^


----------



## Gariana

BeautifulBettaFishies said:


> That's flipping genius! Thanks for the info  where do you get them?
> 
> Thanks again ^^


I bought these from a local store, but they are available online: google "Hobby Aqua branch". There are different sizes and shapes.


----------



## Kaxen

Rescaped Thomas's tank


----------



## SondersVeil

Just put my prettyboy in him today  Fully live-planted.


----------



## Polkadot

*Boss' anubias pond. :mrgreen:*


----------



## Sadist

I love that anubias tank! So much neater than mine.


----------



## NightStars




----------



## BettaNard

Currently have: Water Wisteria, Anubias, Driftwood, Banana Lilly, Broad Leaf Ludwigia, Dwarf Blyxa, Magdalensis Chain Sword, Crypts.


----------



## NickAu

> I love that anubias tank! So much neater than mine.


My tank is also a mess of plants.
See my journal *Ossie, This Is Your Life*


----------



## Polkadot

Sadist said:


> I love that anubias tank! So much neater than mine.


Thanks Sadist!


----------



## Gariana

BettaNard - lovely tank!


----------



## BettaNard

Gariana said:


> BettaNard - lovely tank!


Thank you! :-D


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies

Woah! Love your tanks. My wisteria is all planted. Makes me want to float some, lol. Oh well, next time it needs cuttings I'll float some =) 

Just love all of these nice bushy plants. What are you guys even using, lol?! I only use root tabs because I'm lazy.


----------



## trahana

I planted my 40g today! 
I got all except for one anubias from a bundle on aquabid, and the seller gave me extras(those red ones). :-D


----------



## minkymink

what kind of lights are those?


----------



## JaymesBirne

Cricklet's five gallon finally came in yesterday. So, I spent the afternoon setting it up and re-doing Ike's 2.5. Here are the results (thus far)!

Cricklet, in his new home, wanting to be front-and-center for the photo! 









And Ike, who didn't want to sit still.


----------



## trahana

minkymink said:


> what kind of lights are those?


Normal plug in shop lights equipped with correct light temp bulbs. They hang a few inches above the tank. A cheaper alternative to buying a hood/lights for the hard to fit 40g breeder tank.


----------



## Tree

tank photo dump!

Had to change my Spec V around. I love how I did the dirt in the back. =)

















my 10 gallon with my girls:









5.5 gallon carp's tank:









my other 5.5 gallon, Kelp's Tank:


----------



## NickAu

Nice work Tree, good to see a tank without plastic ornaments.


----------



## Tree

Yeah, I did try one ornament and it started to chip off. I like my drift and spider wood. =)

thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Be very very careful Tree, you're stepping into 'anaerobic soil' land there with that amount of soil in the first tank. Make sure you poke it weekly with your tweezers/tongs or something to keep gasses from building up!!! Otherwise, lovely tanks as always!!


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Be very very careful Tree, you're stepping into 'anaerobic soil' land there with that amount of soil in the first tank. Make sure you poke it weekly with your tweezers/tongs or something to keep gasses from building up!!! Otherwise, lovely tanks as always!!


I figured I would have to poke the soil. I had to do that with the last tank of mine That I made into a Natural planted. Do rooted aquatic plants hate being root bound or no? Seems like the plants in that tank were struggling to find room and the roots were coming out of the gravel.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> I figured I would have to poke the soil. I had to do that with the last tank of mine That I made into a Natural planted. Do rooted aquatic plants hate being root bound or no? Seems like the plants in that tank were struggling to find room and the roots were coming out of the gravel.


Most plants don't like it, some don't grow roots fast enough (java fern tends to be one that doesn't grow as fast as sword or crypt plants in the root department). Often sword plants can choke out other plant types so you do have to watch for that after a while.


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Most plants don't like it, some don't grow roots fast enough (java fern tends to be one that doesn't grow as fast as sword or crypt plants in the root department). Often sword plants can choke out other plant types so you do have to watch for that after a while.


okay good to know. yeah I have deep rooters in that tank. when I pulled them out. the whole bottom was covered in roots. >_> So how would you manage that? just to do a redo of the whole tank? like a "trans plant" in a potted plant?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> okay good to know. yeah I have deep rooters in that tank. when I pulled them out. the whole bottom was covered in roots. >_> So how would you manage that? just to do a redo of the whole tank? like a "trans plant" in a potted plant?


Usually pull the plant up before it takes over and give it a trim. It shouldn't be that often though, maybe twice a year or three times? It's not always necessary but if you notice your other plants dying and one is thriving, that could be an indication of becoming root bound.


----------



## Tree

Thanks. good to know. =) the horrors of having a dirt tank. XD


----------



## christinamac

lilnaugrim said:


> Be very very careful Tree, you're stepping into 'anaerobic soil' land there with that amount of soil in the first tank. Make sure you poke it weekly with your tweezers/tongs or something to keep gasses from building up!!! Otherwise, lovely tanks as always!!


My substrate is about 3 inches deep. Is that deep enough to get into "anaerobic soil land?" I do have a thin middle layer of soil in some places but it is mostly gravel.


----------



## lilnaugrim

christinamac said:


> My substrate is about 3 inches deep. Is that deep enough to get into "anaerobic soil land?" I do have a thin middle layer of soil in some places but it is mostly gravel.


Rule of thumb is to not exceed 3 inches or more, so you're at the cusp. Good to poke it occasionally in all the places even when the soil isn't so deep; gravel settles too.


----------



## zenquarium




----------



## lilnaugrim

zenquarium said:


>


Once I opened it into a new window so the picture would shrink, my heart started to pound! That is an immensely beautiful tank you have! I love the DIY waterfall too!! I've wanted to do that for a while but never got around to it!! Absolutely stunning tank!!!


----------



## BettaNard

That is one big photo... LOL but wow, stunning tank, and your betta looks so happy haha!


----------



## BettaNard

The progress of my 7.3 Gallon tank!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Gorgeous BettaNard! I love that the rock was moved forward a bit in that last photo so we can really see it! It helps make the green's pop even more! You've come a long way in the last month or so! It all looks absolutely beautiful!! :-D


----------



## BettaNard

Thank you, lilnaugrim. Wouldn't of gone down the planted tank path if it weren't for everyone here. Especially NickAu, he has a particular passion for only-plants-nothing-artificial tanks lol! :lol:


----------



## NickAu

Great looking tank BettaNard , there is nothing better than a heavily planted well balanced jungle tank.












> Especially NickAu, he has a particular passion for only-plants-nothing-artificial tanks lol!


Its more of an obsession than a passion.


----------



## lilnaugrim

My own 3 gallon planted!


----------



## NickAu

Beautiful is all I can say.


----------



## BettaNard

I love it lilnaugrim!! What's the lush dark green plant in the back?


----------



## galaxyfish429

So here is my somewhat of a planted tank. I'm waiting for my wisteria and hopefully my pennywort to grow so I can spread it out. Can't wait for everything to grow in and cover up my heater and filter!


----------



## Sadist

Awesome! It will look even better when everything's filled out for you.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

NickAu said:


> Its more of an obsession than a passion.


^ That sums up most planted tank owners.


----------



## Tree

Eeep so happy about how I changed my one tank around. it's by far my Fave tank out of the four I have. 









And I agree, It's an obsession. XD


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Love how your boy's colors pop in that photo Tree, so lovely!


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaNard said:


> I love it lilnaugrim!! What's the lush dark green plant in the back?


Thanks!
Java Fern 'Windlov' or sometimes called Trident, same thing. I have a couple big clumps that I've been growing out for about three years! One of those stems is from my original plant buy from four years ago that I bought from PetCo in the tubes ^_^ I have much more of it, just not in this tank; these are the smaller ones.


----------



## Bobioden

After losing all my Anubias, I had to redo my tank. Just added 3 Bucephalandra Dark Godzilla, 6 Anubias Petite, a Banana Plant, and 6 Erios Parkeri.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Love how your boy's colors pop in that photo Tree, so lovely!


thanks! I think Carp is liking the new layout as well because he has been sticking close to the top and not hiding as much. 

Bobioden: Oh no! losing Anubias sucks. I have lost so many in the past. =( I'm sure your tank will grow great. ^^


----------



## BettaBeau

*My unplanted planted tank, with Cholla!*

This is a terrible picture of my new tank, but I got it set up today, yay! I superglued java ferns to the Cholla. I need to rearrange it a bit, and get taller plants for the back. Aquabid SNE, here I come!


----------



## zenquarium

https://gfycat.com/SophisticatedUnkemptErne

Gif of the waterfall in action


----------



## 206Betta

BettaBeau said:


> This is a terrible picture of my new tank, but I got it set up today, yay! I superglued java ferns to the Cholla. I need to rearrange it a bit, and get taller plants for the back. Aquabid SNE, here I come!


Nice! Think the background plants will definitely add to the look of the tank. Can't wait to see how it progresses after you get finished with SNE.


----------



## 206Betta

zenquarium said:


> https://gfycat.com/SophisticatedUnkemptErne
> 
> Gif of the waterfall in action


Wow, how did you make the waterfall? Is that gravel coming out of it? Tank looks awesome by the way.


----------



## NickAu




----------



## Sadist

Those are all awesome!


----------



## enortan00

I'm glad I found this thread, some really great tanks. Here's mine. It's a 29g tall planted w/ anubias Nana, rotella indica, jungle val, dwarf sag, myrio filligree, Amazon sword, India red sword, ludwiggia repens, crypt (can't think of the type),Java moss and 2 cardinal plants ( can't think of the real name for those either). My fish stock is 5 white cloud minnows, 5 neon tetras, 5 zebra danios, 6 cherry shrimp, 3 assassin snails, 1 crowntail Betta and 4 Redeye tetras. I know it's stocked heavy but I do weekly water changes and my nitrates have never been above 20ppm. I attribute that to lots of plants, a quality filter and regular water changes.Here's a photo.


----------



## BettaBeau

*My unplanted planted tank, with Cholla!*

Here is a much better picture of Sharkie's new tank! I added some bolbitis heteroclita in the back.


----------



## enortan00

Here's a better picture of my Betta.


----------



## NickAu

I never get tired of looking at Bettas and great planted tanks.


----------



## Sadist

More awesome tanks! I really love all the plants and fish.


----------



## hnly1601

Where i can buy some guy


----------



## NickAu

> Where i can buy some guy


What are you wanting to buy?


----------



## RMKelly

The beginnings of Kirito and Sasuke's planted tanks


----------



## juanitawolf

my revamped 8 gal! most of the tank are clippings, thats why most of them are kind of short, i hope everything survives this time D:

i had trouble identifying the spikey plant at the right, does it need special care?, how many hours of light should it need?


----------



## lilnaugrim

juanitawolf said:


> my revamped 8 gal! most of the tank are clippings, thats why most of them are kind of short, i hope everything survives this time D:
> 
> i had trouble identifying the spikey plant at the right, does it need special care?, how many hours of light should it need?


Which spikey one? The tall one? Looks like Rotala Wallichii which is normally red under highlight but its okay for medium light. All plants regardless of needs, need 6 hours minimum of light time, that can be split up or in one chunk. Most of my lights are on for 10 hours a day.


----------



## Sadist

I lost almost all of my crypts due to tiny things in the gravel eating the roots. Replaced with java fern windelov and some java moss. I plan on adding some more java moss and java ferns since the things don't seem to like eating those as much. I might move my one marino over to this tank, too. It's a work in progress, so don't mind the mess!


----------



## juanitawolf

Thanks Lil!
also, do you guys think it has enough hidespots for shrimp?


----------



## Nazra7

*Got the NPT or Planted Tank Bug!!!*

Recently I went to this site to try and troubleshoot problems I experienced with some Walmart Betta's. Loads of good advice and finally I have a tank that's cycling and another on its way! 

Now I am cursed, got a planted tank started and one happy Betta! But it doesn't end nooooo :twisted: I found a deal on a used 5.5 gallon at a goodwill and I'm addicted to this never-ending hobby!

(lost a few Betta's due to micro managing, over med, bad water, fish with inherent problems (walmart cough)) I've learned though you have to be patient, small changes!

Anyhow here's my tank and project tank:


----------



## OrchidxBetta




----------



## whathedunk

Just a quick picture of the tank before adding a betta. Thinking about adding more plants or java moss wall..


----------



## bevsies

Here's my (sparsely) planted tank! Waiting on LFS plant shipment to fill it out some more


----------



## BettaNard

Castor's mini jungle:





Recently added blue stricta which I am loving atm! Such a tough stemmed plant, easy to plant into the substrate!


----------



## BettaNard

Forgot to add, Callisto's nano jungle  :


----------



## whathedunk

changed Ness' tank around and got a new light to upgrade from the fluval


----------



## rsamp

*2G planted tank (first post)*

This is my 2G Betta planted tank:
=>Drift wood.
=>Hygrophila corymbosa.
=>Microsorum pteropus.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I think it's about time I've stopped lurking at all of your stunning planted tanks and show you my messy 10 gallon jungle. 

Its inhabitants:

2 Male Bettas, (siblings) one is in the breeder trap, he's much bigger compared to his counter part and much more aggressive thus he stays in the trap from hurting anyone else for the time being.

6 Endler/Guppy hybrid fish. I just got them all today for a total of $2 for the 6 fish.

Sorry for the bad photo quality.


----------



## Bobioden

Fluval Spec 3, finally all planted. Just waiting for it all to grow out.


----------



## NickAu

My cube.


----------



## ashleynicol3

Bobioden said:


> Fluval Spec 3, finally all planted. Just waiting for it all to grow out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 760609




What's the grass like plant in the front? Nice tank!


----------



## Bobioden

ashleynicol3 said:


> What's the grass like plant in the front? Nice tank!



Thanks, it is called CYPERUS HELFERI, I got it at Petsmart. It came in one of the plant packages. I was able to separate them to get all 8 small plants. Great deal for the price. I think it is going to need more light. I have a new unit on order. 

I like how it fills in the front of the tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Cyperus Helferi gets HUGE if you haven't seen that already ^_^ Like over 2 feet long lol. Fantastic background plant though! I adored it in my 4 gallon when I could keep it trimmed or let it swirl over the top and then moved it to my 29 where it grew even longer!!


----------



## ashleynicol3

Thanks!!! I'll have to see if they have some at my PetSmart. Didn't know it could get to be 2+ feet long! Better invest in a tiny lawnmower. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough

Almost finished aquascaping my 20. :3 Jungle Val, Lemon Bacopa, Moneywort, Melon Sword, and Ozelot Sword. Don't forget the Anubias! Or the Narimo. :3 Mopani Wood and a Cholla, I found the Cholla at my Hobby Lobby. Who knew?! Natural River Rock gravel, and some larger stones from my landscaping outside. There are currently 7 girls and 2 guppies. My third hippie is floating, because he has internal parasites/dropsy. >.< Oh, and a Netrite.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

ThatFishThough said:


> Almost finished aquascaping my 20. :3 Jungle Val, Lemon Bacopa, Moneywort, Melon Sword, and Ozelot Sword. Don't forget the Anubias! Or the Narimo. :3 Mopani Wood and a Cholla, I found the Cholla at my Hobby Lobby. Who knew?! Natural River Rock gravel, and some larger stones from my landscaping outside. There are currently 7 girls and 2 guppies. My third hippie is floating, because he has internal parasites/dropsy. >.< Oh, and a Netrite.


jungle val is a BEAST. I wouldn't put it in anything smaller than a 55g personally, it can get over 6 feet long and 1-2" wide leaves.
Btw you should 4x the amount of plants in there. Sororities you should not be able to see the back glass from the front, must be insanely thick with plants! Really helps reduce stress for the girls.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Yeah. Working on it; I can only spend about $20 at one time.  And I know; I got the Val so it'd give top cover. :3


----------



## ashleynicol3

Here's my tank. Added more plants today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevsies

Aqua hero, how did you create those mountains? Or moss hills I guess... they look awesome!


----------



## zenquarium




----------



## ThatFishThough

Holy......

*speechless*

I'm jealous!


----------



## NickAu




----------



## zenquarium

How do you make the pictures small?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! You are very talented!!!


----------



## zenquarium

@litelboyblu

Thanks. But the talent is inside all of us.


----------



## SimplyXt

NickAu said:


>


I love the simplicity of this. It's so elegant.


----------



## ashleynicol3

Here's my tank now, with sand instead of gravel











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67

I've noticed recently that the forum has changed how you can post pictures. Now the default is thumbnails. I find that annoying. How do I go back to posting the normal sized pictures you don't have to click to actually see?


----------



## liz26914

I second that


----------



## BlueInkFish

zenquarium said:


> @litelboyblu
> 
> Thanks. But the talent is inside all of us.


Everybody but me! Haha. :lol:


----------



## BettaNard

Recent pic of Callisto and Castor's tanks:


----------



## juanitawolf

my retail wallichii is turning brown and the new growth is very light colored, what do i do?


----------



## christinamac

I did some re-scaping. I hope the dwarf hair grass does well in my low to medium light setup. I'm looking forward to seeing how the Christmas moss trees fill out as the moss grows. My Betta loves hanging out underneath the moss near the water surface. I want to fill in that empty space on the right with more anubias petite, but I'll have to wait on what I have to propagate more.


----------



## Polkadot

christinamac said:


> I did some re-scaping. I hope the dwarf hair grass does well in my low to medium light setup. I'm looking forward to seeing how the Christmas moss trees fill out as the moss grows. My Betta loves hanging out underneath the moss near the water surface. I want to fill in that empty space on the right with more anubias petite, but I'll have to wait on what I have to propagate more.


Wow lovely!


----------



## ashleynicol3

Love it, Christina!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 206Betta

Awesome looking tank! Everything seems to be really well placed. Nice variety of plants but, I think the thing that really sets it off are the trees. It's almost like looking at a little forest.


----------



## 206Betta

Bobioden said:


> Fluval Spec 3, finally all planted. Just waiting for it all to grow out.
> 
> View attachment 760609


Really nicely done. Tank is looking good. How has the light hunting gone? Have you found one that you like yet?


----------



## BettaNard

Updated 2.5G:


----------



## bevsies

Here's a link to a video I made of setting up my 29g planted tank  https://youtu.be/qnxm4Tdcu7g


----------



## Mykas

*Planted Betta trio*

My planted Betta Trio Tank


----------



## Olivia27




----------



## ThatFishThough

Ahahahaha!  Love it!


----------



## yogosans14

Just added 2 new plants to mine, Idk the names but there the ones that look like grass lol. I really want my tank to be so filled with plants you can barley see the fish haha. Any suggestions for more plants?


----------



## Olivia27

Pic's really small and sideways, and I haven't had coffee yet, but I think you got Moneywort, dwarf hairgrass (or is it hornwort? Am I dumb?) and some sort of an Anubias peeking from behind. 

I would just let the hairgrass take over tbh. But you could do with more tall plants like Amazon sword or another Anubias. Floaters are great too. I have Frogbit, Salvinia and duckweed. People also like water sprite. I used to have Wisteria but then Excel killed them all ._. If you prefer more "varied" foreground than just a mat of hairgrass try crypt pygmaea. It's what I have in my 2.65. They grow fast and very undemanding. Good luck.


----------



## StellaMaris

Still trying to fill out my plants before adding anything else to the tank, but I'm a newbie to aquascaping, so suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Darius359au

The plants in Speedy's tank have gone nuts since I bought a new light for them , the Wisteria and moss are rampant ,the anubus is putting out new leaves and I'm getting pearling on the leaves of the Sword:-D ,(it's funny watching Speedy chase the bubbles from time to time as they come off the leaves:lol::lol::lol ,was having some algae issues but that's clearing up now as the plants grow!
It's a little rough but Speedy likes it (and yes it looks like he's yelling at me ,he does that every time I try to take his picture)








[/URL]


----------



## ThatFishThough

Me (being smart, again) dropped Angel's 5.5G. Today I went to PetCo and got a new one.... And completely revamped it. From rags to riches, bare bottomed to sand, silk to live, I give you Angel's Tank! Featuring Argentine Sword and Anubias and Angel!


----------



## Crossroads

My 40 as of yesterday.














Background is a Bolbitis tree and Ludwigia repens and some unlabeled plant I was unfamiliar with but decided to try anyway.
Left side is Java moss tied to my driftwood. Fun fact I, out of habit, tried to tie it like a bass line the first go round. Caught myself and had a good laugh. Going left to right is Madagascar lace plant, various swords including that compacta up front I've had for almost 2 years and can't kill. I swear it would deflect bullets. Behind the compacta is a red melon sword and a banana lily. Moving right is amazon swords, a bronze crypt and my other Madagascar lace plant and my bleheri sword. Under the driftwood is a huge cryptocorne spiralis(not pictured), midground is rotala rotundifolia, ammania gracilis, and an ozelot sword.
Once things start growing in, my scape will probably change.
Again.

Also, there's a Lavache making faces at the camera.


----------



## kitkat67

Haven't posted my tank pics here in a year. Missing a lot of my plants including my aponogetons and some swords atm (need to be potted), but just brought my tank home from school for my fry. The mopani wood is "covered" in anubias, mostly nana, some golden/eye, petite. Most are rooted well on it, but some are new.


----------



## kitkat67

My dwarf rosette sword has da bebies!!! (two bigger ones, and a third segment)


----------



## Bobioden

Moved some plants around and added some Lobelia Cardenialis. Banana Plant has shot a runner up to the surface of the tank. Nice big leaf.

Tank is now 4 months old. The 4 Buce I added to the Anubias Tree are doing great.


----------



## 206Betta

Tank looks awesome. All of your plants seem to be doing really well. Which one is the Lobelia Cardenialis?


----------



## Decommissioner

This picture is about 5 years old it is what I used to breed and sell cherry shrimp.


----------



## NickAu

Got to love shrimp, I did a water change and the water is cloudy because of Easy Life Fluid filter media.


----------



## Destinystar

I do love snails NickAu ...Your snails and your tanks are a thing of beauty, great job !


----------



## ThatFishThough

Geez, I didn't know how big your snails were!


----------



## Crossroads

206Betta said:


> Tank looks awesome. All of your plants seem to be doing really well. Which one is the Lobelia Cardenialis?


If I'm not mistaken it's the one in the foreground along the bottom but I can't see the leaves enough to correctly ID. I'm more familiar with the emmersed form.


----------



## Bobioden

Crossroads said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's the one in the foreground along the bottom but I can't see the leaves enough to correctly ID. I'm more familiar with the emmersed form.


That is correct, it is the ones along the front in the middle. It seems to be doing well.


----------



## 206Betta

Nice, thanks crossroads and I appreciate the confirmation bobioden


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is my 10 gallon planted. It has three WCMM (they are old and the others have died) in it and some trumpet snails. I had my betta, Ruger, in it but he recently died of old age. I am planning on getting a new betta soon.


----------



## NickAu

I just did a water change and fed brine shrimp.









Get Kuhli Loaches they said,
They are shy and nocturnal they said.
They are bottom dwellers they told me.
Somebody forgot to tell that to my loaches, Its quite a sight when all 17 of them do it.


----------



## NickAu

Just so you dont think my water is always cloudy


----------



## Crossroads

Kuhlis <3


----------



## Polkadot

Decommissioner said:


> This picture is about 5 years old it is what I used to breed and sell cherry shrimp.


That is a great looking tank.


----------



## NickAu

Would this be considered some space between plants to get surface air?


----------



## StephLove




----------



## kitkat67

New aponogeton bulb from ebay. Forgot if it was cap- or long-. Also got a madagascar lace after the first one rotted but so far still dormant (it's been a month).


----------



## NickAu




----------



## Poly106

2 Anubias plants, 3 Amazon Sword, 1 Java Fern, and 12 Anacharis, 3 Pygmy Coryfish, and 1 Betta


----------



## Aluyasha

Weatherby's 10g:

Giovanni's Fluval 5g:


----------



## bevsies

Where did you get that arched piece of wood? I can't find anything like it anywhere, I would love to have rootwood like that.



StephLove said:


>


----------



## kitkat67

I recently added another pot or two to my tank. That and the huge amazons are taking up a lot of space. You know you have a heavily planted tank when you look and can only see one of twelve golfball-sized (and bigger) mystery snails!


----------



## Aluyasha

Not much to look at right now, still a work in progress. My 38g tank that just has one betta in it.


----------



## Aluyasha

Added another plant and some driftwood:


----------



## NickAu




----------



## LittleMan

These tanks are totally off the hook!!!!
I just dont have the guts or confidence to work with all the plants. Maybe one day.

So 3 questions: If anyone has any opinions or knowledge:

1. When these betta are overseas in their cups on a farm, how long are they normally in those cups before they get shipped out around the world?

2. If they have spent half or all of their life in plastic cups before getting to pet stores, do you believe they "remember" being in the wild, instinctively ????

3. Are most of these betta that come into our pet stores, caught in the wild or raised in a plastic cup?


----------



## NickAu

> 3. Are most of these betta that come into our pet stores, caught in the wild or raised in a plastic cup?


They are raised in cups. 

This is how Bettas are bred.







> 1. When these betta are overseas in their cups on a farm, how long are they normally in those cups before they get shipped out around the world?


Usually as soon as they can, Keeping fish longer than necessary is unprofitable, You dont get paid for stock sitting on the shelf.


----------



## LittleMan

What an interesting video that was. Thanks for providing that. 

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## trumpredmr

*Planted Spec 3*

Just wanted to share my new plants I got in the mail. The wisteria (in the back of the tank) has now within a day started growing up towards the light and is slowly making its way across the top. Very excited for my first planted tank.

Oh and for you Spec owners, the lid was just off while I was planting as well as the sponge that goes over the filter output. Henry is very happy in his updated home


----------



## NickAu

No Betta, I sold her, For now its just shrimp and 2 Assassin snails.


----------



## themamaj

Nick those tanks are gorgeous!


----------



## themamaj

Really amazing video. Thanks for posting. Sure gives you new prospective doesnt it?!


----------



## themamaj

trumpredmr said:


> Just wanted to share my new plants I got in the mail. The wisteria (in the back of the tank) has now within a day started growing up towards the light and is slowly making its way across the top. Very excited for my first planted tank.
> 
> Oh and for you Spec owners, the lid was just off while I was planting as well as the sponge that goes over the filter output. Henry is very happy in his updated home


Really nice aquascape! I have that tank too. White rocks look very striking with black substrate.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Poly106 said:


> 2 Anubias plants, 3 Amazon Sword, 1 Java Fern, and 12 Anacharis, 3 Pygmy Coryfish, and 1 Betta



I love that @Poly106. I could never get my Anarcharis to survive, it always melted. What light do you use? CO2? Ferts? 

LOL I love the look of it.


----------



## Aluyasha

Can't seem to stop changing it around. lol


----------



## ThatFishThough

Geez. Those Anubias's Roots are huggeeee, @Aluyasha!


----------



## Aluyasha

ThatFishThough said:


> Geez. Those Anubias's Roots are huggeeee, @*Aluyasha* !


They are, at least 7 inches. I also have another anubias in my 10g that has about 9 inch roots. lol


----------



## Poly106

I have the factory light that came with my Fluval spec V. I use Flourish excel fertilizer, I have the substrate tabs and liquid version. No cO2. This was an older picture. I've already trimmed my anacharis as it was rooting, planted those in the substrate and they have all continued to grow.
I bunched them all up on the left hand side.


----------



## Aluyasha

Poly106 said:


> I have the factory light that came with my Fluval spec V. I use Flourish excel fertilizer, I have the substrate tabs and liquid version. No cO2. This was an older picture. I've already trimmed my anacharis as it was rooting, planted those in the substrate and they have all continued to grow.
> I bunched them all up on the left hand side.


Does that mean the Spec V's light cannot keep plants growing by itself? I just got a Spec and I want to make sure my plants grow well.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I think it does; you need fertz for plants usually, with or without a good light.


I'm starting to think that my light is tooo powerful. My plants are melting like crazy, but the shrimp love it. I use plain ol' flourish.


----------



## Poly106

If your going to spend the money on the plants might as well buy them some food too. This picture is as of today you can see the size difference in my plants. I started with just the flourish gravel tablets but I noticed more growth with the liquid.



So 2 weeks difference between this and the previous picture. My large Amazon sword is almost out of the water.


----------



## NickAu

Ok so its not a Betta tank sue me.

Please pay no attention to the funny looking Malaysian Trumpet snail on the drift wood in the bottom right hand corner.










This is.


----------



## Tse7en5

Sad day. Been away on vacation and I came home to a tank that was eaten alive by my two Mystery Snails .

Looks like I will have to rebuild.


----------



## kitkat67

Tse7en5 said:


> Sad day. Been away on vacation and I came home to a tank that was eaten alive by my two Mystery Snails .
> 
> Looks like I will have to rebuild.


Was no one there to feed your snails!?


----------



## Tse7en5

kitkat67 said:


> Was no one there to feed your snails!?


My roommate is not the kind of person to be able or willing to do that for 2 weeks. I honestly thought they would manage. I had a fair amount of algea build up on the substrate and I left my dying Banana Plants in there to help get them by. I did not think they would go to town like they did.


----------



## kitkat67

When the fish owner's away the snails will play!


----------



## NickAu

The term "mystery" snail is only used because suppliers don't know what species they are.

Pomacea diffusa, don't eat most plants. They will sometimes snack, lightly, on a few floaters Unless they are starving, in which case, they'll eat what they can find.


----------



## kitkat67

Forgot to feed my babies one day. Chain swords and crypts obliterated.


----------



## Tree

my ten gallon with my five girls. <3 This is an older picture, My new girl is now in with the big girls. =)


Smelt


----------



## NickAu

Heres a top view of my 2 foot tank, Just want to point out how much current and surface action there is, 






Now before anybody says OMG Bettas hate current









My fish is not disturbed by the current at all.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

+1 ^ Sometimes I wonder where it started that Betta "prefer little or no current." :dunno:


----------



## kitkat67

Probably where it also says they don't need filters or heaters.


----------



## NickAu

Tree thats a nice setup



> Sometimes I wonder where it started that Betta "prefer little or no current."


This may be true for wild caught bettas.

But as you can see Terror hates his tank current and all.


----------



## Poly106

My Sherman freaks out when he has any kind of current. He bites at his tail, glass surfs, just spastic. Very very little flow he is a happy boy.


----------



## Frankies friend

Hope I'm not too late to share my first attempt at planted tanks for my two boys, Elliott in his 20g long and Frankie in his 10g. :grin2:


----------



## Sadist

I love those tanks! They're gorgeous.


----------



## NickAu

Lets play spot the Betta.


----------



## kitkat67

Lol, I see your pleco's still alive!


----------



## NickAu

Yes hes just missing a bit of tail, That is the actual light level in my tank.


----------



## Darius359au

Started to replant my partitioned tank as the original plants have died off because the original light that came with the tank was too low light and by the time I got a better light they were too far gone :frown2:

stage 1 is Ambulia plus moss and wisteria culled from speedy's tank,(experimenting with a co2 system and the plants have gone nuts ,already trimmed them twice after only 4 weeks of use:wink3::grin2


----------



## Poly106

So I upgraded Sherman's tank again. Now he and his 4 juli cories friends are in a 10 gallon tank. He has been glass surfing a bit but it's slowing down and he is starting to explore. He isn't a fan of change but I did want everyone crowded in a 5 gallon.. Cories are loving it!


----------



## christinamac

My first planted aquarium has come a long way in roughly 6 months. I've learned so much about aquatic plants!


----------



## Anne713

Not very exciting but it is only a week in. Redid the whole tank. New substrate, filter and plants. Some crypts, guppy grass, riccia fluitans, Java moss on the driftwood and what I could salvage from my anubias is floating somewhere. Also a melon sword that I am thinking may not have been so smart. It's already out of the water. I got a new cave from Whitecitrus that I haven't seen him use once. Oh well. Lol Have a couple floaters coming my way then I am going to start looking in to Amazon swords I think. Preferably smaller varieties. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badwolfgirl

Finished planting out my new fella Finn's 5.5 gallon today. He seems to like it


----------



## Sadist

I love it! I really like all of the planted tanks I'm seeing here. They're so gorgeous!


----------



## ThatFishThough

This was the 20 before it was decimated by Columnaris. Now it is divided (15 & 5) with a few sprigs of Wisteria & Water Sprite, along with Cacomba.


----------



## Aluyasha

My tanks right now (ordered some more plants, should be here in a few days).
Potato's Spec III:

Giovanni's Spec V:

Vesper's Spec V:

Burly's 10g (one of his light bulbs went out):


----------



## Mimi02

*New plants...and a snail!!*

I just rehomed Ollie from a 3G to a 5G. He just went in the new tank this past Saturday. Today I added some more live plants and a Nerite snail. It's so cute. He's very curious, but no sign of aggression so far. My favorite new plants are the Scarlet Temples. They add a lovely fuchsia color. 
View attachment 827081


----------



## CollegeBettas

This is my DIY Fluval V that I finished yesterday up yesterday with the DIY Fishkeeper decal from The King of DIY. There is Java fern and anubias. There is also a mat of Java moss in there temporarily, but it's not in the picture.


----------



## Polkadot

*Lotus in his 32L Fluval. :smile2: *


----------



## altheora

It's coming along nicely, now!


----------



## Anne Dyari

Jack and his 3.5 gallon top fin tank!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Some of the tanks

20g long soon to be sorority (need to fill in with some more plants on right side+ get girls though qt phase)









Husband's 5g tank with Chiyome









2.5g vase with Antaeus









2g cookie jar with Crius









6g bowfront with Aristocles


----------



## Sadist

I always love your tanks!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Sadist said:


> I always love your tanks!


Thanks ^^


----------



## Sadist

You're welcome! You have the best plants ever.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

8g bubble bowl André


----------



## kitkat67

Still needs a lot of work and plants but I will pick up once I save up some more dough!

Housing: angelfish, kuhli loaches, mystery snails, bn pleco, (and a breeding group of L270s in the future).


----------



## Aqua Aurora

kitkat67 said:


> Still needs a lot of work and plants but I will pick up once I save up some more dough!
> 
> Housing: angelfish, kuhli loaches, mystery snails, bn pleco, (and a breeding group of L270s in the future).


gl breeding with an angelfish in there, they will go after the fry. Like the dark mass of swords and the big cholla on the left side btw.


----------



## sklover

undergunfire said:


> Here is my 5g cube NPT that I planted on Wednesday (pictures are from that day). It currently just has 3 Assassin Snails and I am looking to get another Betta, but haven't quite found the one I really want yet (only getting one, so it needs to be "the one"!). It is now Saturday and its doing well...about to do my first water change on it (even though the water is pretty clear already).


What tank is this? I really like the cube layout and am searching for one. I really like this one.


----------



## Gariana

My 12g hasn't been up for long but this is what it looks like right now (lots of vals in the background):








Save​


----------



## Sadist

I love it!


----------



## Gariana

Sadist said:


> I love it!


Thanks!


----------



## yogosans14

My plants are growing in nicely. 😍


----------



## BettaBeau

*Redid my 'unplanted planted' tank!*

Hi all, I have been MIA for about 5 months. Life got in the way, you know? I forgot to add Flourish Comprehensive to my tank for a while, and my plants suffered because of it. I purchased some new plants during the Aquabid SNE this month, and I rearranged the plants that were still going strong. So my 3.2 gallon tank with no substrate now has:

6 anubias, including 2 anubias white 
9 new java ferns, 1 wavy java fern, 1 windelov, 5 existing java ferns
2 varieties of bolbitis
5 stems water wisteria
1 banana plant
6 marimo
Salvinia
Frogbit 

Sharkie seems to like it!


----------



## Sadist

Nicely done!


----------



## Tuigirl

Wow, I really enjoy looking at all the wonderful fish tanks on here.

I just started out fresh with a new 5 gallon/ 20l tank for my new betta.

I have added:
5ish Java ferns,
one nice long Anubias on a wooden root,
a Moss ball (I always wanted one, but could not get one because they are illegal in New Zealand; yay for shifting countries),
Plus some floating hornwort and Elodea.
My fish enjoys the floating plants and keeps resting/ hiding in them.

I also added a Buddha ornament for that extra Zen-factor. ;-)

And I also got a Nerite tiger snail for algae and un-eaten food, these guys are just so pretty!

What do you think?
Any more suggestions?


----------



## Tuigirl

Updated my tank-
I kicked out the plastic plant from the background and instead added another root with tied on Java moss, a small anubias and Riccia fluitans on the top. Now the plants just have to grow in and attach themselves to the root.
I am quite happy how it turned out.


----------



## Crash

I've been tweaking this tank for a while now. It's still not anywhere near finished, though. 
I love non-aquatic plants, so I wanted to tie them into my build somehow. I've had bad experiences with stem-rotting if I let the bottom of the plant set in water, so I thought why not do a land area? Petsmart was doing a dollar per gallon sale during this time so I went and picked up a 20gal long. It started out as a terrarium with a small aquarium set in the middle. I didn't like how the fish wasn't really a part of the setup though, and Renji was still glass surfing day in and day out, so I thought I should try a different approach.

I hate hate hate the substrate in the water area, so as soon as the holidays are over I'm going to try to grab some Seachem Onyx sand to replace it. Renji is loving the environment now, I catch him swimming around all day checking stuff out  The shallow water means he doesn't have to rest in one spot near the surface anymore, and the only problem I've had with him is him getting scratched up on the dragon rock in the back corner (fixed that with lots of soft moss) and him hopping out onto the little creek part in the land area  He flicked himself right back into the water though, I think he was just thrown off by the water levels after I did a water change.

Plant-wise everything is growing well, my Anubias Pinto is popping off new white leaves again finally and doesn't get algae all over it like it used to due to the slightly-emersed place it has in the filter waterfall. Only plant seeming to struggle a bit is the Red Root Floaters, but I've never been able to get them to grow well.

Renji is getting older (He hit one year in my care back in October), and his colors are a bit faded now, but he's still as spunky as ever  Love the little guy.

**The blue floaty thing in the water is a mister/humidifier btw**


----------



## Driananium

This tank has been up for a year and a couple days. Its finally starting to thicken up like some of you alls amazing tanks. Sorry my camera quality is kinda weak.


----------



## Crash

Ditched the Paludarium-type build for a smaller tank. Something about large tanks makes me uncomfortable, and I love rimless tanks, so the 5 gallon Fluval Chi is perfect for me  I've had this up and running for a bit over a month I think, only tank really that I haven't wanted to tear down after a week or 2. I love looking at the plant growth everyday (plants are booming in this tank!) and seeing if I can spot my 2 shrimp. I've been taking weekly pictures of it to see how much it's changed. On top of it all Renji _loves_ this tank, especially the DWL roots :lol:


----------



## Sumo

I love what you guys have done with your tanks!!! Here's my 8 gallon startup tank. I'm a novice so still looking for great ideas and have found some in this thread!


----------



## banana74

A new tank double the size of his old one!! I really like how it came out despite it being my second tank ever to design!! The wood has a opening in the back that you can't see which provides a little cave for him to hide in if he wants! I think he likes it! Im doing a fish-in cycle but I already seeded it with items and a bag of filter media from his last tank, so I think its off to a pretty good start atm!


----------



## loopyviolet

I just redid my 3.5 gallon tank today. I think it could use even more plants, but it's a lot better than it was before. In the back on the left there's a little "ancient temple" ornament that seems really betta safe - nothing sharp inside, nowhere for him to get trapped, big enough for him to hide in, openings in the front and back so that he can swim through. In the front on the right there's some real spider wood to give it a natural look and help balance the pH. And then all over in the back I've got a lot of Amazon swords and a few Java ferns and in the front some compact Amazon swords and grass (I forget the name, but it's not supposed to get taller than 3") in front. There's already a happy nerite in the tank. Now I need a fish! Here's the tank in its new incarnation:


----------



## loopyviolet

I found the tag for the grass I've got planted in front. It's Eleocharis parvula. The compact Amazon swords are Echinodorus bleheri.


----------



## LyzaJane013

Hi! Everyone's tanks are gorgeous! My boyfriend and I just started our tanks, both are 10 gallons, one is a split tank with 2 males, a crowntail and a Hlafmoon, and then we also have a Sorority of 3 female bettas with 3 Zebra Danios in it. 

The first one is of our 2 males, Neptune and Triton. The second is of our females, Athena (crowntail female), Aphrodite (halfmoon female) and Priscilla (veiltale female) and our trio of danios, Huey, Duey and Loui


----------



## LyzaJane013

my first post didnt post our pictures  but here they are again! ill start with the male tank, then ill upload the femal tank seperately


----------



## mystima

This is a couple of pictures of my daughter's tank. we just planted it partially and will be getting more plants. She wants to have a sorority of bettas. She already has two(one in my tank and one going into hers)


----------



## klar10

I went out and got a better filter to see if it helps me with my ammonia challenge a bit, I got filter insert that apparently help remove ammonia (we will see). So I figured why not by some new plants.

Tony got some new plants to explore and I re-arranged. I'm still trying to find some floating plants that look healthy. I had frogbit but it kept migrating to right under the filter and started to rot. Tony likes the current, he'll swim right up under the pour so ... the frogbit had to go.


----------



## Aqua Aurora




----------



## Aqua Aurora




----------



## Gariana

Ooh, I love that big tank, Aqua Aurora!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

some of the other tanks












































Gariana said:


> Ooh, I love that big tank, Aqua Aurora!


Thank you ^^ its due for a thinnign out, my poor angelfish has no real room to swim in there with so much plant growth.


----------



## Roxy




----------



## Betamax

Here's mine.


----------



## Gariana

Aah, I love this thread! I just redid my 12 gallon tank, so until it grows in enough for a picture I'll keep looking at the pictures in here. Have fun with the plants everyone!


----------



## sdanh2013

wow great looking tank! what kind of substrate is that?


----------



## michellebebe

Hello, here is my planted aquarium (126l/33g) 
Plants: cryptocoryne wendtii green, cryptocoryne wendtii tropica, limnophila sessiliflora, hygrophila polysperma, hygrophila difformis, hygrophila corymbosa, taxiphyllum barbieri, limnobium laevigatum, lemna minor
Inhabitants: 1x betta splendens male, 5x caridina japonica, neocaridina davidi red cherry (unknown number), 4x clea helena


----------



## Crash

Went from this 


To this (had a worm larvae explosion from some gnat things on my water lettuce, dipped the plants for too long and they almost all entirely melted at this point)


and finally, to this 


Both the plants and Elu are totally happy/healthy  Elu had a rough start when I first got him, and I struggled for a while with getting any growth out of my plants, but I think I've finally hit pretty good conditions for both. I have a small hair algae outbreak but nothing too bad. I take weekly photos and both the rotala and ludwigia put on a pretty noticeable amount of growth each time, going to start dosing Iron again to bring out the reds better  and I'm considering doing liquid Co2 once again when I get the funds.


----------



## Tree

my small nano planted tanks =)


----------



## Crash

Bit the bullet and _finally_ bought myself a 12 gallon long Mr.Aqua  I've envied this tank for years, it's a dream to finally have one of my own. 

Plants are:
Bacopa (Caroliniana and Colorata, need to let them grow out again to tell them apart)
Rotala Singapore
Rotala Macrandra Mini Pink
Rotala H'ra 
Rotala Macrandra Caterpiller
Ludwigia Atlantis
Pearlweed (Micranthemum Micranthemoides)
Dwarf Hairgrass
Downoi
Hydrocotyle Japan
Bucephalandra (Arrogant Blue or Brownie Brown, killed it off a while ago except for the stem, need the leaves to mature more to tell which)

Looks sparce now, the Rotala Caterpillar arrived to me almost dead as did the H'ra. Amazing growth so far though  I've only had this tank set up for a day and there's already new leaves on all of my stem plants.


----------



## blueridge

Now that I am getting some good plant growth going on, I'll share my 20H.

Plants:
Water Wisteria
Amazon Swords
Anubias
Cabomba Caroliana
Rotala Indica
Moneywort

Occupants:
Summer (Elephant ear betta)
8 Cherry barbs (5 females: 3 males)
? Ramshorn Snails

Equipment:
80 gal. sponge filter (don't ask...I just used what I already had :laugh
10-20 gal. Air pump
Aqueon T8 Florescent light/hood

Currently I am only doing water changes. I'm not adding any fertilizers except the Amazon Swords do have root tabs.


----------



## BettaBeau

Here is my Kenda's "Unplanted Planted" tank. It is a 3.4 gallon, unfiltered (silent cycle). It has no substrate (I like to say that it has a Marimo substrate, lol!) I removed the suction cups, now all of the plants are either weighted down or floating. I removed the original anacharis stems and kept the new growth. I moved the largest anubias to midground. It is cluttered/natural, which I love! I can't find Kenda among the plants until he swims out to greet me.

(This is the third time I've tried to post this, let's see if it works.)

Okay, it posted, but my photo is blurry. How can I fix this?


----------



## klar10

I gave my tank a refresh today.


----------



## Gossamer

My 10-gallon!


----------



## Tsin21

Here's my 20 litre tank.


----------



## Tree

my four planted tanks so far. one 10 gallon, three 5 gallons:


----------



## Tree

Tank Is getting treated with Fungus cure. reasons why its green. lol


----------



## ThatFishThough

Ummm, what? ^

I'll post some of my tanks-in-progress later today after I finish water changes. I have my 15G rimless, three planted 5.5s, and a half-planted 10.


----------



## Crash

My desk tank after an ample amount of plant-collecting over 4 months. Battling hair algae but it's not that big a deal.


----------



## LeviTheFish

Beautiful! I can't wait to get started on my 29G!!!


----------



## Darius359au

Technically this is a planted Betta tank because this is were Lucy ,my female Betta, live's ,(you can see her mid tank).


----------



## Special

My newly set up planted tank. No betta yet as I'm waiting for a test kit to see if its cycled. Currently home to one snail (maybe 3 as I sometimes see itty bitty snails on the glass). Plants include some sort of crpyt, baby tears, christmas moss, anubias (something), pennywort, and pearl grass. The driftwood is mopani.


----------



## bevsies

Crash said:


> My desk tank after an ample amount of plant-collecting over 4 months. Battling hair algae but it's not that big a deal.


Crash! What's the name of the green and yellow plant at the back of your tank? I forgot the name and can't find it anywhere!


----------



## Crash

bevsies said:


> Crash! What's the name of the green and yellow plant at the back of your tank? I forgot the name and can't find it anywhere!


Rotala H'ra I believe. I assume that's the one you're talking about, it turns a pretty yellow-orange-light pink the closer it grows to the light.

I bought mine from coolumar335 on ebay, he's also on the plantedtank.net forum under umarnasir335; sweet guy!


----------



## Emmalee01

Maui's 5 gallon bowl. This isn't really planted, as it only has Java fern and anubias attached to driftwood. Just set up, and thinking of adding more plants. Maybe substrate- not sure the plan as yet.


----------



## MrEd01

This is Malibu's 5 gal Portfolio nano tank. I just added two Nerite and three ghost shrimp and all seem to be doing fine. Malibu spent about 5 mins or so chasing one of the ghost shrimp but then gave up. At last look last night, Malibu, Gary the Snail, and one ghost shrimp were clustered together looking like an aquarium gang!


----------



## MGDBetta

This is what I got going so far?


----------



## Tree

My 10 gallon planted tank. =3


----------



## Tree

I changed my 10 gallon tank into an open top to add some things to make it look fun!


----------



## mjfa

aemaki09 said:


> Lately I have noticed a lot of people showing off their planted tanks, figured it might be a good idea to have them all in one place.
> Also, I am trying to get some ideas for rescaping my 26 bowfront sorority. I'd love to see everyone else's tanks and find out what all you have going on with them!


I think this will always be actual. Nature changes and everything in her, so is natural to show our tanks development with pride, sharing different realities, knowledge, taste and interpretations, from diverse points of view. Thank you!


----------



## Copper09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree

and this thread needs more love too HAHA!

all of my LPTs so far.

Edit... cry... the photos didn't go through.


----------



## charliegill110

Just under a month old. Went planted on 12/12. Any critiques welcome I don't know what I'm doing that much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Dog 59

*My Three*

Two tanks with Gunny my elephant ear and Harry have been up now over 4 years, My newest one with my black orchard is now only up for 3 months. 

Gunny

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=958728&stc=1&d=1546433061

Harry

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=958730&stc=1&d=1546433242

Ben

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=958732&stc=1&d=1546433331


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*[7g cube:]*

















*[8g jumbo bubble bowl]*


----------



## betterfisher

Planted tanks FTW. I love green!


----------



## Tree

all of my planted tanks so far. my 10 gallon Anubias tank seems to be having a bit of trouble. I ended up buying all in one ferts for the plants. let's hope for the best!


----------



## amber31190

a few of mine


----------



## MTKBETTA

Gorgeous!


----------



## AriadneBetta

We are starting a plant base tank. all plants, no plastic.


----------



## slimnatey

My 5-gal betta and shrimp tank:


----------



## Mr Grumpy

Set the resolution to HD


----------



## Bbqmellow

This is mine


----------



## Bbqmellow

Mr Grumpy said:


> Set the resolution to HD


Very nice ! Your betta seems happy too! Do you use CO2 for your tank?


----------



## Mr Grumpy

No, just Seachem flourish comprehensive and Seachem root tabs.


One of my other tanks


----------



## Bbqmellow

Mr Grumpy said:


> No, just Seachem flourish comprehensive and Seachem root tabs.
> 
> 
> One of my other tanks


Looks huge !


----------



## Mr Grumpy

Its 6 foot long 2 foot tall 100 gallon, Stocking 2 Angels and 6 YoYo Loaches,


----------



## JoshER

So many nice looking tanks!


----------



## Eimale

My 5gal Walstad(ish).


----------



## Mr Grumpy




----------



## JacobWall

Got into planted tanks very recently so definitely have a lot to learn got the plants from a hobbiest in my area. Please feel free to give me any advice I’m just using a cheap top fin light in my 15g and the light in the hood of my 5g that I got with some goldfish I rescued. I use flourish as it was recommended by a friend. Hope you enjoy!

Plakat Betta and Blue spotted Cory tank









Betta and Assassins Snail Tank


----------



## Xiiiomerta

These are all so beautiful. I have just started my tank. New to this forum and to bettas- can you tell me where is the safest place to find plants for him and any tips you have. How often and how are you cleaning these tanks? I got a vacuum but Im not sure how to use it yet looks complicated


----------



## war10ck

Mr Grumpy said:


>


Beautiful!! What lights are you using?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## i_Eristyl3

My 10G—hopefully the water will clear soon, the tank semi crashed after adding an iffy piece of mopani so I’m dealing with a bacteria bloom


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

i_Eristyl3 said:


> View attachment 1021261
> My 10G—hopefully the water will clear soon, the tank semi crashed after adding an iffy piece of mopani so I’m dealing with a bacteria bloom


Going to look great when you're done and the water clears. Hope you enjoy a planted tank.


----------



## BettaKam

Hi all  you all have such beautiful tanks


----------



## sylo

Just joined and wanted to show off my betta's tank after today's water change. I trimmed out a lot of pennywort and anacharis to give him a little more room to move around in. I think he's happier not being so cramped now.


----------



## AndreaPond

It's beautiful!


----------



## Tuigirl

Here is my tank, with my new boy.
I changed things around a bit since last time and by now the moss ball algae have grown in and covered my rock in the centre which looks pretty cool. 
I also use quite a lot of floating plants and the fish especially likes the hornwort which he uses as a hammock at night.


----------



## UgotREDonU

My boys fluval flex 34,no c02, standard light that came with the tank. Had a battle with red algae, managed to get it under control by adding more plants over time. Still there but not as prominent.I add snails every now and then but shaun keeps murdering them and I never get to keep them long enough to name them. If anyone has any ideas of anything else to Co habit or any ideas on stopping him killing them off I'm all ears.


----------



## TripleK

Sparrowhawk said:


> Lovely tanks everybody! ^.^
> 
> After a bit of a tweaking with stem placement (I was silly and hadn't thought about where I was going to put the rest of the plants I wanted)
> 
> Ze tank that is waiting for its future occupant to be sent to me, hehe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weehawk's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side of Weehawk's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feyd's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side of Feyd's tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have a question for you planted tank enthusiasts... I'd absolutely love some pearl grass in my tanks. I'm not sure what kind of light I have to be honest, whether it's low or medium. I'm running 3 x 6400K LED tubes on each tank, equating to 3.75 watts per gallon... Is that enough light for that? Eep!


Love them!


----------



## devasta




----------



## BettaloverSara

My 10, I have a few more I’ll get around to later haha


----------



## Meaow

Here's mine! Just Java Fern, Sagittaria Subulata￼ and the cave for hiding. Thank you! 😁


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Meaow said:


> Here's mine! Just Java Fern, Sagittaria Subulata￼ and the cave for hiding. Thank you! 😁


Welcome to the Forum!

Very nice; you've given me an idea. Thanks!


----------



## halChron

Hello! I started my first planted tank a few weeks back and just added some new rocks, including the two in the middle that form the cave. Unfortunately, I only have room for this 3.5 gallon right now but I’m looking forward to getting a 5 or 10 gallon over the summer. Here are some photos:
















As it turns out, my betta isn’t very photogenic. I suspect that he dislikes my phone camera, haha. I introduced him to the tank earlier this evening after letting it cycle for a while and he seems to be enjoying himself!


----------



## TripleK

Your tank is very nice and your Betta is beautiful and looks quite happy in there!


----------



## YogisMom

Hi, this is my newly planted 10 gallon tank so far. Please don’t mind the Saran Wrap covering the edges. I ordered a cover but had to go customized so it takes a few weeks to come in. I have more staurogyn repens (I’d like to carpet those) and nesae pedicellata coming in tomorrow. I also need more tall plants in the back. Also, I’m adding another piece of driftwood to attach some anubias nana petite too! So, it’s a work in progress! I lost a few plants because my spare tanks heater way overheated and they melted. Anyway, I hope it looks good to everyone!! 😊. If anyone has recommendations they think might look nice let me know! I’m real new to this!!


----------



## TripleK

YogisMom said:


> Hi, this is my newly planted 10 gallon tank so far. Please don’t mind the Saran Wrap covering the edges. I ordered a cover but had to go customized so it takes a few weeks to come in. I have more staurogyn repens (I’d like to carpet those) and nesae pedicellata coming in tomorrow. I also need more tall plants in the back. Also, I’m adding another piece of driftwood to attach some anubias nana petite too! So, it’s a work in progress! I lost a few plants because my spare tanks heater way overheated and they melted. Anyway, I hope it looks good to everyone!! 😊. If anyone has recommendations they think might look nice let me know! I’m real new to this!!
> View attachment 1026401


Thats beautiful! What kind of light is that?


----------



## Feanor

It looks beautiful - like a fairy tale landscape!
And I am looking forward to the plants growing and what it will look like in a few months!
Recommendations? Let the plants do their job!
Personally I am a fan of a background of any kind to add some illusion of depth to the tank. Could be self painted cardboard, self adhesive foil or whatever one finds appealing. But that‘s really a matter of personal taste and nothing more!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

It is looking really good!


----------



## YogisMom

Feanor said:


> It looks beautiful - like a fairy tale landscape!
> And I am looking forward to the plants growing and what it will look like in a few months!
> Recommendations? Let the plants do their job!
> Personally I am a fan of a background of any kind to add some illusion of depth to the tank. Could be self painted cardboard, self adhesive foil or whatever one finds appealing. But that‘s really a matter of personal taste and nothing more!


That’s so sweet of you to say. Thank you so much!! It really is exciting to see what happens and how it grows in. 😄 

It’s funny you mention the back of the tank because it’s been on my mind! It definitely needs it. Thanks so much for your help and compliment!!! Have a good night! Lauren ☮


----------



## YogisMom

TripleK said:


> Thats beautiful! What kind of light is that?


Thank you!!!! That’s so nice of you to say! It’s a Fluval Nano Plant Spectrum LED light. I really love it. It’s controlled by an App and totally programmable. I use pre-set options for the most part. I think I looks good too.


----------



## YogisMom

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It is looking really good!


Thank you!!


----------



## BarryTheBetta92

Current tank, waiting for my baby betta girl. Need a couple more plants. 10 gallon


----------



## BarryTheBetta92

Some of my old tanks from years ago. Some community tanks and some betta tanks. Sorry if the pics come up huge. 2 10 gallons, a 20 gallon and a 70 gallon which I'm now going to divide into 3 and turn into a riparium for more bettas.


----------



## Feanor

They look gorgeous! 
Seems like you tried the ”lucky bamboo thing“ aswell?! Have you been successfull? I still love that set up but haven‘t give it a try.


----------



## BarryTheBetta92

Thank you! No my bamboo didn't last very long lol it looked awesome while it lasted but ended up replacing it with some anubias and java fern.


----------



## Feanor

Ahh - I thought you might have eventually been able to crack that nut!

Thank you for your sincerity though ! And not leading me into temptation!


----------



## BarryTheBetta92

I think bamboo needs to be partially out of water and mine was fully submerged so maybe thats why it didn't work. Luckily it was only $2 so not a huge loss if u want to give it a go. I'm going to try again in my riparium and plant it in planters at the top of the water, hopefully I will have better luck.


----------



## Feanor

Oh, thank‘s! I will happily and rather wait for your further experience!


----------



## YogisMom

BarryTheBetta92 said:


> Some of my old tanks from years ago. Some community tanks and some betta tanks. Sorry if the pics come up huge. 2 10 gallons, a 20 gallon and a 70 gallon which I'm now going to divide into 3 and turn into a riparium for more bettas.
> View attachment 1026631
> View attachment 1026632
> View attachment 1026633
> View attachment 1026634


Beautiful!


----------



## sylo

My betta loves hanging out in the tangled mass of Pennywort!  If you look closely, he's in the top right corner of the photo. I always have to search for him because he's hiding in his jungle.









View attachment 1026778


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

That looks like sheer Betta Heaven! 

This is section of a 20 gallon jungle from a few years ago....before the switch to LED.


----------



## TripleK

Really nice tanks guys! I actually removed some plants because the fish were hiding in them alot it may be selfish of me but I want to be able to see my fish thats why I got them and if they are hidden from view that takes away alot of the appeal for me


----------



## Mr. B

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> That looks like sheer Betta Heaven!
> 
> This is section of a 20 gallon jungle from a few years ago....before the switch to LED.
> View attachment 1026779


I like it!!


----------



## Mr. B

my 10 gall:


----------



## Mr. B

you should check out this: show and tell your tanks!!!


----------



## TripleK

Very nice! I am almost finished with my new 20 gal long tank which will house these bettas, will post pics when it's done. It is going to be all CTs because they are my favorites!


----------



## TripleK

I just finished my tank now just waiting on the fish


----------



## Feanor

That looks pretty indeed👌🏼!
Just a -maybe cultural - question:
Is it somehow uncommon in the States to use background foil? 
In Germany you had not seen a tank without either a 3D background or some kind of background foil until recently.
And still there are foils - just more black, blue or milky glass.
I keep it as I find it appealing (or easy):
Some have a black foil snd others have self painted canvas that I found in my cellar. 
But backgrounds they must have 😆!


----------



## TripleK

Funny you should ask. Foil is what I wanted to use and I searched online for 2 weeks to find a copper colored foil and could not find anything close. I finally just had to paint my own background but now that everything is in the tank you can barely see it. This is what it looks like.


----------



## Feanor

Ahh - wow! It blends in so smoothly! Good job!


----------



## BettaloverSara

Feanor said:


> That looks pretty indeed👌🏼!
> Just a -maybe cultural - question:
> Is it somehow uncommon in the States to use background foil?
> In Germany you had not seen a tank without either a 3D background or some kind of background foil until recently.
> And still there are foils - just more black, blue or milky glass.
> I keep it as I find it appealing (or easy):
> Some have a black foil snd others have self painted canvas that I found in my cellar.
> But backgrounds they must have 😆!


They are still super popular here in canada, I've never really liked them much. Sometimes I will paint the backs of mine black but most of the time they are so heavily planted that there is no need for a background.


----------



## Mr. B

sylo said:


> Just joined and wanted to show off my betta's tank after today's water change. I trimmed out a lot of pennywort and anacharis to give him a little more room to move around in. I think he's happier not being so cramped now.
> View attachment 1021769


looks like your betta likes it!! <3


----------



## Mr. B

TripleK said:


> Funny you should ask. Foil is what I wanted to use and I searched online for 2 weeks to find a copper colored foil and could not find anything close. I finally just had to paint my own background but now that everything is in the tank you can barely see it. This is what it looks like.
> View attachment 1027683
> View attachment 1027684


did you use paper?


----------



## TripleK

Yes that's all I had


----------



## Mr. B

Can your idea?


----------



## YogisMom

TripleK said:


> I just finished my tank now just waiting on the fish
> View attachment 1027662


Beautiful!


----------



## YogisMom

TripleK said:


> Funny you should ask. Foil is what I wanted to use and I searched online for 2 weeks to find a copper colored foil and could not find anything close. I finally just had to paint my own background but now that everything is in the tank you can barely see it. This is what it looks like.
> View attachment 1027683
> View attachment 1027684


I’m so impressed! I’ve looked at so many adhesive backgrounds online and I just can’t find the right one. You’re inspiring me to create my own. I was wondering how you adhered it to the tank? What kind of paper did you use. I apologize if you already stated this in another post. Thanks so much! Lauren ☮😊


----------



## Mr. B

YogisMom said:


> Beautiful!


yes it looks good!


----------



## Mr. B

YogisMom said:


> I’m so impressed! I’ve looked at so many adhesive backgrounds online and I just can’t find the right one. You’re inspiring me to create my own. I was wondering how you adhered it to the tank? What kind of paper did you use. I apologize if you already stated this in another post. Thanks so much! Lauren ☮😊


how are you Lauren?


----------



## YogisMom

Mr. B said:


> how are you Lauren?


I’m doing great! Thank you for asking. How’s everything going with you?


----------



## Mr. B

YogisMom said:


> I’m doing great! Thank you for asking. How’s everything going with you?


okay ! glad you are doing well!!!


----------



## sylo

I love water change day when everything is fresh and clean! I'm expecting new plants on Wednesday and will be getting rid of some of the floating pennywort before then and I can't wait!


----------



## Feanor

Looking forward to your order (and hopefully pics?)!
I prescribed myself a desertlike/reduced/sunny tank setting because all my tanks are filled with plants to the rim and on rather dark substrate/gravel. Inspired by my love for deserts and a member‘s Endler Guppy/Betta Tank (have to search for it, but pretty sure it was BettaLoverSara‘s —> credits to her). This is the unfinished beginning (lights and filter will be exchanged once ready, 1 stone missing)😬:


----------



## sylo

It does remind me of a desert! I love the color of your sand and the white rocks. Very nice!

My tank has black substrate and black vinyl background so it is very dark. I'm thinking about switching back to a lighter colored gravel to lighten things up a bit.


----------



## YogisMom

Feanor said:


> Looking forward to your order (and hopefully pics?)!
> I prescribed myself a desertlike/reduced/sunny tank setting because all my tanks are filled with plants to the rim and on rather dark substrate/gravel. Inspired by my love for deserts and a member‘s Endler Guppy/Betta Tank (have to search for it, but pretty sure it was BettaLoverSara‘s —> credits to her). This is the unfinished beginning (lights and filter will be exchanged once ready, 1 stone missing)😬:
> View attachment 1027890


It looks awesome so far! I really love your rocks. Where did you find those?


----------



## Feanor

Thank‘s a lot! Their trade name is ”Gobi Rocks“ and I found them in one of my LFSs here.
There‘s 5 in now but I‘m still not perfectly happy with the arrangement  (they didn’t have more to choose from so I bought all).


----------



## Mr. B

Feanor said:


> Thank‘s a lot! Their trade name is ”Gobi Rocks“ and I found them in one of my LFSs here.
> There‘s 5 in now but I‘m still not perfectly happy with the arrangement  (they didn’t have more to choose from so I bought all).
> View attachment 1028133


wow! I love the arrangement!


----------



## sylo

I ended up keeping the black gravel because once I removed some of the pennywort, it really lightened up my tank. I put in new cryptocoryne retrospiralis, cryptcoryne wendtii green, cryptocoryne undulata, and java moss.


----------



## Feanor

Awesome! What a wonderful jungle! The structure of the gravel adds to the jungle feeling - at least with me 😊!
What is the footstep of the tank (sorry if you‘ve already mentioned and I didn‘t see or remember it)?


----------



## imaal

What a beautiful Asian aquascape. What lucky fish gets to call that home? Well done!


----------



## sylo

Feanor said:


> What is the footstep of the tank


Thanks, y'all.
It's a 10 gallon.


----------



## Mr. B

sylo said:


> I ended up keeping the black gravel because once I removed some of the pennywort, it really lightened up my tank. I put in new cryptocoryne retrospiralis, cryptcoryne wendtii green, cryptocoryne undulata, and java moss.
> 
> View attachment 1028170
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028172


wow! love it! sur the betta dose to!!!


----------



## Dania

Here’s my tank. 10 gallon. Mostly shield plant a red one I can’t remember the name of and a couple of Java plants. A pice of driftwood and some obsidian.


----------



## sylo

I really like your obsidian rocks. I've been thinking I need to add something like that to my tank. I love the look.


----------



## Dania

Thanks I do too. Just make sure if they have sharper edges to bury them in the substrate. That's what I did anyway.


----------



## Feanor

Gardening day and a new highway for the Pandas.


----------



## Mr. B

Love that tank! Can you put pics of the Pandas?


----------



## sylo

Feanor, that is one GORGEOUS tank! I actually said "Wow" out loud when I saw it and I keep having to go back and look at it again and again!


----------



## imaal

Stunning.


----------



## Feanor

Mr. B said:


> Love that tank! Can you put pics of the Pandas?





















They are 8. Really cool dudes 😀. I adore them a lot and would love to have 50 of them or so. Maybe...some day... in a big flat and long river tank🤗.

Thank you everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## imaal

Feanor said:


> They are 8. Really cool dudes 😀. I adore them a lot and would love to have 50 of them or so. Maybe...some day... in a big flat and long river tank🤗.


When they're happy in their surroundings--and I should think they're ecstatic in those surroundings--they breed like bunnies, and depending on the degree of predation, their numbers can increase rapidly. I have a shoal of their first cousins, C. metae, that originated with 8 individuals in the late 1990s. There's now a shoal, in my 75 gallon South American tank, of about two dozen and there have been many more. Enough survive the gauntlet of tetras and rams to steadily increase their numbers. I keep on scooping some out for friends and family.


----------



## Feanor

Lucky you! I had to look them up and they really look very similar. 
Mine didn‘t breed so far. I read that they need some ”raining season stimulation“ (softer water with alternating cooler and warmer water changes).
They get live and frozen food very often, so that‘s maybe not the limiting factor.
The tank is too small anyway...but I would grow them out in a seperate if they would give me the reason 😀.


----------



## BettaloverSara

My little community tank. It’s temporary so I thougt I’d post it before I get rid of it 😂 no betta in this one at the moment.


----------



## imaal

BettaloverSara said:


> My little community tank. It’s temporary so I thougt I’d post it before I get rid of it 😂 no betta in this one at the moment.


Very nice! Classic...and classy.


----------



## imaal

Feanor said:


> Mine didn‘t breed so far. I read that they need some ”raining season stimulation“ (softer water with alternating cooler and warmer water changes).


Mine almost always get going right after a big water change. The soft water note is interesting. NYC water is quite soft.

My other cories also reproduce but not like the C. metae do.


----------



## Feanor

It‘s such a beautiful tank! 

And you‘re really going to tear it down?! 
Luckily we still have the pictures at least.

That is/was the tank that inspired me to do my Desert Tank. Many thanks for that!


----------



## BettaloverSara

Feanor said:


> It‘s such a beautiful tank!
> 
> And you‘re really going to tear it down?!
> Luckily we still have the pictures at least.
> 
> That is/was the tank that inspired me to do my Desert Tank. Many thanks for that!


I have too many nano tanks!! I want a larger one. I’m still in the planning phase but I haven’t had any larger breeds for a while so I’d like something bigger. But I also have too many tanks with nano fish so I may just have to combine them all and have a big nano fish tank.
Thank you! I love the look of the rocks! My 10 and 15 look almost identical but the other needs a good plant trim. I don’t post my tanks much but I do like this one. We will see what happens to it 😉


----------



## Mr. B

Feanor said:


> View attachment 1028949
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028950
> 
> 
> They are 8. Really cool dudes 😀. I adore them a lot and would love to have 50 of them or so. Maybe...some day... in a big flat and long river tank🤗.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the kind comments!


How many gallons is the tank?


----------



## Feanor

BettaloverSara said:


> I have too many nano tanks!! I want a larger one. I’m still in the planning phase but I haven’t had any larger breeds for a while so I’d like something bigger. But I also have too many tanks with nano fish so I may just have to combine them all and have a big nano fish tank.
> Thank you! I love the look of the rocks! My 10 and 15 look almost identical but the other needs a good plant trim. I don’t post my tanks much but I do like this one. We will see what happens to it 😉



I‘m curious...and it sounds like a very nice project to combine the small ones in one big tank. Good luck for your ideas!

The stones are really great - especially as I found out that they don‘t really increase water hardness👌🏼!




Mr. B said:


> How many gallons is the tank?


It‘s 14 gallons, Mr.B.


----------



## Mr. B

Feanor said:


> I‘m curious...and it sounds like a very nice project to combine the small ones in one big tank. Good luck for your ideas!
> 
> The stones are really great - especially as I found out that they don‘t really increase water hardness👌🏼!
> 
> 
> 
> It‘s 14 gallons, Mr.B.


Good size! Thank you!


----------



## imaal

My 75 gallon (not a betta tank): the Jungle Val (Vallisneria americana) is living up to its name. And this was AFTER I thinned and trimmed it. The fish love it, especially in the swirls of leaves at the surface. This tank just had its 25th anniversary--it was set up in 1996.


----------



## Feanor

25th Anniversary? I am impressed. And I bet they love it...no other choice😍!
How did you not succumb to the temptation to throw in any left over plants from other tanks?! I envy you...


----------



## imaal

Feanor said:


> How did you not succumb to the temptation to throw in any left over plants from other tanks?! I envy you...


Thanks for the kind words. It's actually the reverse; I use thinned out plants from this tank to scape new tanks, though the val is too tall for any betta set-up. 75s are deep and you can't see in this photo what's going in in the back: driftwood, two varieties of cabomba, Java fern, Java moss, anubias and a couple other varieties of echinodorus.


----------



## Dania

I redid my tank and just did a water change and Helios is pouting which is why you can’t see him


----------



## Dan46

Some very nice tanks, I think planted tanks look amazing I love gardening so a few months ago I decided to try and have a go at it my self this is my efforts so far they are starting to grow nicely I have 3 tanks, one has my GIANT weather loaches that destroy everything but I love them they only have a log for chilling out, and the other 2 are for Betta's


----------



## Feanor

You seem to be a Natural 😀! They look awesome and imagine what they‘ll be looking like in a few months!

Found out that I know nothing about Giant Weather Loaches. So I‘m curious to know how they are kept and how their behaviour is?!


----------



## Kat50

Feanor said:


> View attachment 1028949
> 
> 
> View attachment 1028950
> 
> 
> They are 8. Really cool dudes 😀. I adore them a lot and would love to have 50 of them or so. Maybe...some day... in a big flat and long river tank🤗.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the kind comments!


I love pandas. I have 1 and that’s because he was the sole survivor of the batch they got in. So I have 3 albinos and pan pan in with the in my girls tank. I would love to have more but I can’t find any around here. They never got anymore in. I would like to have 2 more so there would be 3 and 3.


----------



## Dania

Weather loaches are cool from what I've heard. I like them but can't get them for 3 reasons.

1 Banned in Michigan.
2 Mom doesn't like snakes or eels. The kuhli loaches I want to get are pushing it.
3 Don't have space for a proper sized tank.


----------



## Dania

Thanks all. I need to do some rearranging when I change the water after moving the tank do to the air conditioner leaking. New pics up then.


----------



## Dan46

They are called Renaldo and Norton, they are cold water fish with loads of personality they are supposed to be good at predicting weather as they be more active when there is high pressure,

When I got them they were 1" long in a community tank with rosy barbs and they have out lived all there friends they must be about 10yrs old now. I would like to give them some more thank mates but not sure what I could put with them due to there size and inquisitive behaviour.

Norton likes attention.


----------



## sylo

Yet another re-do! 
I swapped out my taller piece of driftwood for a piece of Malaysian driftwood (that would better hide my heater) and glued java fern, anubias nana, and anubias petite to it. Planted new Staurogyne repens in the front left corner.


----------



## Feanor

Thank you very much, Dan, for your explanations and Norton picture! Impressive and very interesting.

Sylo, love the horizontal design of your scape! And I don‘t see your heater😁!


----------



## Dania

Can’t seem to keep anything besides Java ferns, anuabias and duck weed alive. So here’s the new look after the move.


----------



## Mr. B

sylo said:


> Yet another re-do!
> I swapped out my taller piece of driftwood for a piece of Malaysian driftwood (that would better hide my heater) and glued java fern, anubias nana, and anubias petite to it. Planted new Staurogyne repens in the front left corner.
> View attachment 1030802


I like the driftwood!


----------



## sylo

Thank you, but it has been swapped out again!  And I finally have my heater and filter hidden with the addition of Didiplis Diandra and Creeping Charlie!


----------



## Kat50

I absolutely love this tank. I wish mine look that this. Oh well I will just have to dream about it. Lol


----------



## Lydia Mohr

aemaki09 said:


> Lately I have noticed a lot of people showing off their planted tanks, figured it might be a good idea to have them all in one place.
> Also, I am trying to get some ideas for rescaping my 26 bowfront sorority. I'd love to see everyone else's tanks and find out what all you have going on with them!










Just switched my 10 gallon from fake plants to live! (Except for the betta grass, Flurry loves it too much) and I plan on getting 10 Marimo balls when I can find a safe source!


----------



## KatieMR

Lydia Mohr said:


> Just switched my 10 gallon from fake plants to live! (Except for the betta grass, Flurry loves it too much) and I plan on getting 10 Marimo balls when I can find a safe source!


 Wow! That looks amazing! Is the background a picture? Or is it 3D?


----------



## Lydia Mohr

KatieMR said:


> Wow! That looks amazing! Is the background a picture? Or is it 3D?


It’s 3D! Flurry is really really sensitive to seeing his reflection


----------



## KatieMR

Lydia Mohr said:


> It’s 3D! Flurry is really really sensitive to seeing his reflection


I love it! It looks really great and gives the tank a very natural look. Did you make it yourself or did you buy it somewhere?


----------



## Lydia Mohr

KatieMR said:


> Wow! That looks amazing! Is the background a picture? Or is it 3D?


I


KatieMR said:


> I love it! It looks really great and gives the tank a very natural look. Did you make it yourself or did you buy it somewhere?


i got it from Jungle Bob’s Reptile World!


----------



## Alegretto

My 20h looking all kinds of rad, if I do say so myself…


----------



## KatieMR

Alegretto said:


> My 20h looking all kinds of rad, if I do say so myself…
> View attachment 1031859


Looking good! I bet the fish love it!


----------



## Feanor

Thinking about what plants might make a good cobweb…🤗😀.


----------



## Kat50

What about the octopus plant and wrap it in circular position against something. Lol


----------



## Dania

New look for 10 gallon. Helios in 2.5 while catfish and mystery get quarantined in 10. Need help on what Mystery is.


----------



## NightStars

Hi,
These are my two planted aquariums.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Those look great! I am envious of how well your RRF are growing.


----------



## Kat50

What are the plants in the foreground?


----------



## NightStars

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Those look great! I am envious of how well your RRF are growing.


Thank you so much : ) Not sure if adding thrive shrimp fertilizer I dose every week has anything to do with how well they’re growing but a small container of RRFs I bought at the lfs turned into the amount that I have in both tanks. Plus, I’ve sold some locally!


----------



## NightStars

Kat50 said:


> What are the plants in the foreground?


do you mean the green grass like plants at the front on both aquariums?


----------



## Kat50

NightStars said:


> do you mean the green grass like plants at the front on both aquariums?


Yes


----------



## NightStars

Kat50 said:


> Yes


They are sagittaria subulata.


----------



## Mr. B

Dania said:


> New look for 10 gallon. Helios in 2.5 while catfish and mystery get quarantined in 10. Need help on what Mystery is.
> View attachment 1032109
> View attachment 1032110
> View attachment 1032111


The catfish is so cute!


----------



## Dania

Thank you. Want to do a bit more rearranging since I accidentally killed the onion plant when taking Mystery out.


----------



## Dania

Kas’ 5 gallon tank. Anybody else have to put on 2 weights to keep a plant down?


----------



## Dania

Another look at my 5 gallon and should I add more plants if I add shrimp?


----------



## Dania

Here’s what I put in my 20 gallon so far. Mostly different sizes of Anubias.


----------



## Mr. B

Dania said:


> Another look at my 5 gallon and should I add more plants if I add shrimp?


Yes you should.


----------



## Feanor

Dania said:


> Another look at my 5 gallon and should I add more plants if I add shrimp?
> View attachment 1032671


Shrimp love moss and anything of similar structure. Not only to hide in but also does the delicate structure hold nutrients and micro organismen they can feed on.

Good thing about this - they‘re all easy to keep and don‘t need much light or CO2.

I‘d definitely look out for any mosses or subwassertang.


----------



## Dania

Thanks will do.


----------



## Feanor

Weekend work:
Setting up a row of 6 individual 6.6 gal tanks powered by 2 air pumps and DIY jump guards.
Left row is almost finished and right row will be worked on as soon as time permits.
I‘ll post another pic as soon as the plants between the two rows have grown in.
Looks a bit "factual“ right now😀…









Edit: marked a Betta in there (Evan).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Looks really nice. Love all the plants in the one on the right. You can never have enough plants!

@Dania Tanks with shrimp and a predator should not have open lines of sight or chase; at least 50% planted with plants suggested by Feanor. Anubias and Crypts-only will not work. And places the Betta cannot breach so they can molt safely.


----------



## Dania

If got this in there now and will look for more as well.


----------



## Kat50

I added a lot of plants you couldn’t see around the tank. And my girl pushed under and around stuff until she got every little shrimp. She was a very determined little girl. I have no idea how she got under the cholla wood but when I took it out to make sure there was no live shrimp left there was a dip under it like she had dug it. All I know is she would disappear where I couldn’t find her and when she came out she had a rounded belly. Lol


----------



## Dania

What I just got for the 5 gallon today. Will add tomorrow. Was going to get some moss mats but wasn’t sure how they would do in my locker when I was on my shift.


----------



## Dania

New look for the 5 gallon.


----------



## SantaMonica

What a great idea... a planted betta forum


----------



## Mr. B

Dania said:


> New look for the 5 gallon.
> View attachment 1032756
> View attachment 1032757


I like it.


----------



## Dania

Thank you. I do have ghost shrimp in there now.


----------



## Dania

New look on the 10 gallon.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Wow! All your tanks look gorgeous!  😁


----------



## Dania

Thank you. I need to take more pictures once I get the bubblers set up for all 3 tanks. And I'll be getting more plants for them all. Perticularly the 5 gallon first. Can cherry and ghost shrimp live in the same tank?


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Dania said:


> Thank you. I need to take more pictures once I get the bubblers set up for all 3 tanks. And I'll be getting more plants for them all. Perticularly the 5 gallon first. Can cherry and ghost shrimp live in the same tank?


I have seen people put together different species of shrimp but I have also read that they can breed together and you get colors you don't desire? XD


----------



## Dania

Good to know but I thought these 2 were different enough types and couldn't crossbreed.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Dania said:


> Good to know but I thought these 2 were different enough types and couldn't crossbreed.


Ya, I don't know. I have only had blue velvet shrimp.


----------



## Dania

Those are very pretty also.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Dania said:


> Those are very pretty also.


Yeah. They are. I have 5 that were born last month and now I have 2 berried shrimp due in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Dania

Nice. My LFS had some last time I was there. I origanally got the ghost shrimp because I didn't know how Kas would react but I don't find them as appealing as the cherry or now the blue velvet.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Dania said:


> Nice. My LFS had some last time I was there. I origanally got the ghost shrimp because I didn't know how Kas would react but I don't find them as appealing as the cherry or now the blue velvet.


I was so close to getting ghost shrimp until I saw them in real life. 😫 They weren't the kind of shrimp that I would get. So, I got a good deal from someone on another forum and now they are multiplying!


----------



## Dania

Nice. If The ghost shrimp get nasty I can dump them in the 10 gallon but not the 20. 10 gallon is well cycled but the 20 isn't fully yet. I don't mind them becoming betta snacks but due to bad water just seems crueler.


----------



## Dania

New look before new plants. Bubbler working. Had to replace the filter that came with the tank.Bubbler is kind of hidden by the big plant.


----------



## Dania

Last minute addition before I head to my LFS.


----------



## KatieMR

Looks good, @Dania ! I like the cholla piece. I think it helps draw the eye across your tank much better than before!


----------



## FishandBirdLover

I love the cholla wood! The tank is gorgeous! The tank is nicely scaped!


----------



## Dania

Thanks. I just got back with some more plant and 6 blue velvet shrimp.


----------



## Dania

The new look!


----------



## KatieMR

Looking better and better every time you work on it!


----------



## Dania

Thank you.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Dania said:


> Thanks. I just got back with some more plant and 6 blue velvet shrimp.


Yay! That must be so exciting!  The shrimp look just like mine! XD I got six as starters and the are breeding fast. XD


----------



## Dania

Yep. I put another picture on my Shrimp and bubbler thread of the boldest one.


----------



## KatieMR

I just have to show off my first real planted tank a bit! I think it turned out really good!


----------



## Dania

I love the treehouse.


----------



## KatieMR

Dania said:


> I love the treehouse.


Thanks! That was a Petsmart find when I first got my betta. I was hoping to provide her with a better place to hide, but it ended up being too tall for my lid, so I couldn't use it. I'm really glad I was able to use it in this tank!


----------



## Cerulean Hydrodamalis

This is my first planted tank…. really my first fish tank since I set up a small short-lived tank for my (then) young daughter just over 15 years ago. Thought I’d just jump in with both feet! But I’m beginning to think I planted a bit too densely behind the log.


----------



## j-v

hello from france , my little tank 20liter ..outside 10w led spot , 5000k , co2 distributor diy ..


----------



## j-v

after adding a few shrimps in my tank , i had to change the decor for more hidding place for them


----------



## Dania

Nice what kind do you have? I have blue velvet?


----------



## j-v

Dania said:


> Nice what kind do you have? I have blue velvet?


thanks , caradina japonica ..


----------



## Dania

Cool. I had to look up which that was since I'm not the best with the scientific names.


----------



## Dania

Full view of the 20 gallon. Trying to get the snails in one place to pull out of the tank. ALL stowaways.


----------



## Dania

More plants in the 20 gallon and you can see some of the girls in their cups. I think I need to add a couple more behind the driftwood, what do you think?


----------



## j-v

wait a bit , they're going to grow ..and when you'll do a bit og gardening , you just plant the bits you cutted ..(hope i'm understandable , my american's a bit rusty , lol )


----------



## Dania

Your English is fine. However I don't have plant lights just the LED lights. Not sure if that makes a difference or not. Thank you.


----------



## Dania

Removed one plant from the 5 gallon to the 20 gallon.





















the 5 gallon.




























Next water change I’ll move it to the back and maybe split it between all tanks. I like it but it was overwhelming the 5 gallon.


----------



## YogisMom

I thought I’d share an update photo on Archie’s home. I planted this 10 gallon tank 2.5 months ago and it’s growing strong!


----------



## Mr. B

j-v said:


> after adding a few shrimps in my tank , i had to change the decor for more hidding place for them
> View attachment 1033986
> View attachment 1033987


Oh my goodness! I love that tank!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. B

YogisMom said:


> View attachment 1035819
> 
> 
> I thought I’d share an update photo on Archie’s home. I planted this 10 gallon tank 2.5 months ago and it’s growing strong!


frog bit? love it!


----------



## YogisMom

Mr. B said:


> frog bit? love it!


Thank you so much! ! I have lots of dwarf water lettuce now. I do have frogbit and water spangles in there too. The frogbit grows like crazy though. It started to take over my tank so I’m constantly moving or discarding them. I will take a pic of the top of my tank tomorrow. It looks really cool. Archie’s sleeping😴 and lights out now.


----------



## j-v

the slate where to sharp i changed for some lava stone ..


----------



## Mr. B

Who of you use Co2? 

@j-v what type of betta is he? and where did you get him? I love him!!!


----------



## Dania

Is his body black or blue because if black he could be Avatre’s brother. Sorry I need better close ups.


----------



## YogisMom

Dania said:


> Is his body black or blue because if black he could be Avatre’s brother. Sorry I need better close ups.
> View attachment 1035850
> 
> View attachment 1035851


He looks more blue to me but it’s hard to tell. He’s Very handsome!


----------



## Dania

Yep. And don’t tell my girls but Avatre is probably my favorite.


----------



## j-v

Mr. B said:


> Who of you use Co2?
> 
> @j-v what type of betta is he? and where did you get him? I love him!!!


it's a half moon , long fin , bought it in france ,
i use co2 , yeast and jelly ..


----------



## srina

Zuko's half-planted tank. Will eventually replace all artificial plants except the thermometer 😅








Update: got rid of the fake ones!!


----------



## aquaticanimals

aemaki09 said:


> Lately I have noticed a lot of people showing off their planted tanks, figured it might be a good idea to have them all in one place.
> Also, I am trying to get some ideas for rescaping my 26 bowfront sorority. I'd love to see everyone else's tanks and find out what all you have going on with them!



































This is my new baby and his little tank, it’s not completely planted but there’s that real wood there, an Amazon in the back right, and duckweed at the top.


----------



## mullins.cody.l23

Going from a 3 gal to a 10 gal. Waiting for the seeds to start growing before I add water and fish. The wait is killing me lol


----------



## mullins.cody.l23

Update on the 10 gallon. I also gave my male away to a friend as he was to aggressive lol the new female is getting along perfectly with the new tank mates


----------



## Sankekoi

Hi all,

I just added two female betta into this nano tank two days ago with 6 other rice fishes.
They seen living in harmony at the moment.

Regards,


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Gorgeous tank and aquascaping!


----------



## mullins.cody.l23

To many plants?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

As I was recently reminded: "You can't have too many plants." 

Lovely Betta home. Bet he's loving it!

Oh, and you can add more plants should you get a notion.


----------



## Chickpea

My planted betta tank, lots of Youtube videos for inspiration & help and seems to be working  
My betta Earl shares his tank with some cherry shrimp & pink ramshorn snails.


----------



## Chickpea

Sankekoi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just added two female betta into this nano tank two days ago with 6 other rice fishes.
> They seen living in harmony at the moment.
> 
> Regards,
> View attachment 1042178
> 
> View attachment 1042177


Nice setup, I have rice fish too, love them


----------



## JnnyLnn

Pluto and his roomies.


----------

